# CD 2-- Join for July BFPs for little easter bunnies here!



## HoldOn2Hope

Didn't get my little leprechaun :cry: 

AF showed yesterday, so I'm CD 2. Anyone else want to join? 

Here's to trying for some April bunnies! :) :bunny::bunny:


----------



## overcomer79

CD2 here!!!! :D Come on easter baby!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

overcomer79 said:
 

> CD2 here!!!! :D Come on easter baby!!!

YAY! Welcome. We're in this one together! :thumbup:


----------



## overcomer79

HoldOn2Hope said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> CD2 here!!!! :D Come on easter baby!!!
> 
> YAY! Welcome. We're in this one together! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Too exciting!!! Really hope it happens next month. I'm still just going to try to relax tho LOL.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

So am I! I think that the stress can only hurt, so I'm taking some extra yoga classes, and lots and lots of deep breathssssss. :)


----------



## overcomer79

OMG!!! LMBO...you should go online to do a due date calculation...just for kicks!!!!


----------



## griffinh

CD5 - i was at CD12 and AF came in full horrid flow after brown spotting which i took for AF the week before, can i join you!?! xxx


----------



## overcomer79

griffinh said:


> CD5 - i was at CD12 and AF came in full horrid flow after brown spotting which i took for AF the week before, can i join you!?! xxx

Welcome aboard!


----------



## griffinh

?Thank youuu. I ordered opk's and hpts last friday from amazon (ICs) when do you reckon I should start testing for ovulation?xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> ?Thank youuu. I ordered opk's and hpts last friday from amazon (ICs) when do you reckon I should start testing for ovulation?xxx

That's a greeeeat question! I am in the same boat. I am going to start my OPKs on CD10, which for me is July 5. I don't know how to figure this month since my AF came so early.


----------



## PrettyUnable

Can I join too please? :flower:

I'm on CD02 and it feels like it's dragging. Having an awful AF, so on here to try and distract myself.

From my calculations I should be ovulating around 5th to 10th July so will be OPK testing then. I don't chart my temp or anything yet. Have used softcups before, and going to try them with preseed this cycle too.
With lots and lots of :sex: 
Hopefully will get a sticky bean then...

I'm supposed to be relaxed about TTC and leaving the option open rather than actively trying but I told my OH I think I'm about 2 months past leaving the option open...

A easter bunny would be wonderful... 

Fingers crossed for us all :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

yay more easter bunnies! I was on cd1 on 13th june, but then for some reason came on again full flow on 23rd june. after a 70 day cycle i guess my body is trying to catch up! x


----------



## overcomer79

I have never used opks. If I don't catch an egg this time with tempting I might do that next month (or wait to see what my dr says).


----------



## PrettyUnable

If you ladies don't mind me asking, if you've been TTC longterm if you've gone to the dr about it, when did you go?

I keep thinking that if nothing happens by 9months of TTC I want to go to my dr (July will be 6months of TTC), but not just be told to keep trying. I know people say you should give it at least a year? I don't know if Im patient enough for another 6months of trying, getting my hopes up and being disappointed...


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PrettyUnable said:


> If you ladies don't mind me asking, if you've been TTC longterm if you've gone to the dr about it, when did you go?
> 
> I keep thinking that if nothing happens by 9months of TTC I want to go to my dr (July will be 6months of TTC), but not just be told to keep trying. I know people say you should give it at least a year? I don't know if Im patient enough for another 6months of trying, getting my hopes up and being disappointed...

We've only been really trying for 3 months, now going into our 4th. But we were trying in the past for a few months, followed by a period of not trying not necessarily preventing, if that makes sense! I have seen a fertility doctor who did an internal ultrasound to check things out inside, and monitor my ovarian reserve. She said everything looks good, my levels look good, and now it's just a matter of catching one of the big bunch of beautiful eggies I seem to have. :shrug:

I will probably see my doc if I'm not in 3 more months though, just to get some advice other than just :sex:


----------



## griffinh

WE started proper trying in March 11, fell straight away but unfortunately ended in a chem. Had a period 4/4, gthen a 70 day cycle til 13th June...that was a week of brown (hpts up til then showed neg so i know i wasnt pregnant again) then nothing for a few days, then on cd12 came on red full flow! so now its cd5 :D xxx


----------



## overcomer79

PrettyUnable said:


> If you ladies don't mind me asking, if you've been TTC longterm if you've gone to the dr about it, when did you go?
> 
> I keep thinking that if nothing happens by 9months of TTC I want to go to my dr (July will be 6months of TTC), but not just be told to keep trying. I know people say you should give it at least a year? I don't know if Im patient enough for another 6months of trying, getting my hopes up and being disappointed...

Here is my story. I tried for DS for 3.5 years. The dr I went to didn't take me seriously. I went to her dec 22nd for another problem and was diagnosed with an infection down there and put on antibiotics. We sat in her office on the day and talked about persuing tests (FINALLY A VICTORY). I later that night discovered I was late...I'm never "late". I called the next day to see if they did a preg test "no we only do them if we know you are trying"...I was like omg!! I gave my body a few days to get rid of the infection...nothing was helping...not the meds....I got extremely dizzy dec 24 )2008) and on our way home from Midnight Mass (Christmas day) I told OH "I think I"m pregnant"...we found an open drugstore and bought a test that came back POSITIVE!!!! I didn't let myself get excited and said to him "i think its a false positive"...dr confirmed next day and told me that I didn't need the antibiotics that it was the first preg symptom I have.

Yea, I don't go to that dr now!!! I go to a wonderful OB and I have an appt with her Aug 2nd. I am going to discuss our difficulties in conceiving our first one. I am also going to talk to her about preventing the recovery complications I had with DS. I don't think it is crazy to be concerned. I just turned 32...I don't have another 3.5 years to wait to get pregnant :)


----------



## griffinh

my oh just emailed me asking was i off my reds yet as he wanted to 'get to it with conceiving jack' lol. can you tell he's picked our sons name?! lol xxx


----------



## overcomer79

lol omg...what if it is a girl???


----------



## griffinh

Sophie :) he picked that one too lol xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hi, just wanted to say :wave: 
I am on CD2 today...gonna try Soy this cycle and see how it goes! GL and FX'd for you all this cycle!!


----------



## griffinh

ooo gl!!! let us know how it goes!! xxx


----------



## overcomer79

what is soy supposed to do?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

YAYA! Welcome! :hi:

Looks like we'll have a bunch of bunnies this year! :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

can we all share symptoms etc here ?? possible buddies...xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Anyone else do anything different this cycle, or planning on doing anything different? 

For me and the OH, something different might be that we'll be together when I O! :haha: He's not set for a seminar during the time so FX that doesn't change! I rescheduled my girls trip to the beach, so if all goes well and I O when I'm "suppose" to, we'll have a better chance. 

I'm also temping and taking baby aspirin this month in addition to the RRL tea :coffee: and GF juice I've been doing for the last two cycles! 

XO and baby bunny dust to you all!! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

overcomer79 said:


> what is soy supposed to do?

Supposedly soy is exactly like Clomid but natural...


----------



## babyfever01

CD 2 here as well! 30 day cycles usually. First month of really TTC!! How about everyone else!?


----------



## griffinh

4th month :) xxx


----------



## griffinh

4th month, 2nd cycle lol xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

fourth real month of TTC (we were sort of NTNP for a while before)

Welcome! And GL! ********


----------



## ChristinaG

yay!
Im in too
CD#5


----------



## overcomer79

2nd month ttc. Thanks for the explanation on soy. I joined fertility friend and temping again. First month doing so...my temp is higher than it used to be at the beginning of the cycle...a bit strange to me :/


----------



## griffinh

cd5 over here too :D x
oh just confirmed my opks and hpts have arrived!!! x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi can i join? Im cd3 today of cycle 6! and would so love an easter baby - my bday in april too :)


----------



## griffinh

yay more people!xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Welcome Christina and CertainTurton! 
:hi:

Won't it be exciting when we're all ready to test and getting back so many :bfp:?! Lots of baby dust in this thread! :dust:


----------



## babyfever01

So since this is the first real month that we will be TTC, I was actually excited when I got my AF yesterday! (that probably isn't said too much on this board,lol) Well the reason was I have never been very good at tracking my cycles so I wasn't sure if they were all that regular or how long they lasted. So I was pleased when it arrived on the exact day I was expecting it to. I am glad to get it started and over with so DH and I can get down to business!! lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

YAY babyfever! I used to love my AF when I was younger because to me it meant I was able to have babies. I'm trying to be hopeful and as hard as yesterday was when she arrived after I tested and got neg, I am back on the horse and ready to plan!


----------



## babyfever01

What techniques are you using? I am going to use OPKs for the first time this month. I am not sure when to start them though.


----------



## griffinh

snap babyfever!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

babyfever01 said:


> What techniques are you using? I am going to use OPKs for the first time this month. I am not sure when to start them though.

Temping, OPKs and CM 
I'm also using RRL tea, baby aspirin, prenatals, and grapefruit juice after Flo. I've reduced my coffee significantly, and usually replace with RRL or green tea. 

This month I'll be back on a regular running schedule too, which I was worried about but have been told to live my life and stop worrying, which running helps me to do. :wacko:


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> my oh just emailed me asking was i off my reds yet as he wanted to 'get to it with conceiving jack' lol. can you tell he's picked our sons name?! lol xxx



hahah so cute!


----------



## maythisbelove

I am CD2 today! I am jumping on board! SO is going to Seattle for 3 mos :( But would love to join anyways so i can meet ladies on similiar cycles!! :dust: to everyone!! <3


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> I am CD2 today! I am jumping on board! SO is going to Seattle for 3 mos :( But would love to join anyways so i can meet ladies on similiar cycles!! :dust: to everyone!! <3

Welcome! I'm glad you've joined us. :flower: 

My OH is often away, so that makes it most tricky for us to time things right. Last month he was able to hop a train to head home for a night to :sex: But alas, here we are without our :baby: :( 

It's hard to be away from your partner especially when TTC. Hopefully being with us through it will help you through. It certainly helps me when I'm lying alone at night wondering if I'm O'ing and missing our eggie.


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> I am CD2 today! I am jumping on board! SO is going to Seattle for 3 mos :( But would love to join anyways so i can meet ladies on similiar cycles!! :dust: to everyone!! <3
> 
> Welcome! I'm glad you've joined us. :flower:
> 
> My OH is often away, so that makes it most tricky for us to time things right. Last month he was able to hop a train to head home for a night to :sex: But alas, here we are without our :baby: :(
> 
> It's hard to be away from your partner especially when TTC. Hopefully being with us through it will help you through. It certainly helps me when I'm lying alone at night wondering if I'm O'ing and missing our eggie.Click to expand...

Ugh doesn't SO's traveling sucks!! I hate it! I want my baby! haha. I told him to freeze his sperm and he goes "yeah you can heat it up in the microwave and jsut pour it inside your vagina" :rofl::huh: I just stared at him with a "WTF" expression hahaha. I'll be on the boards at o'dark thirty in the morning chatty with you guys! :happydance:


----------



## lisax4156

Hi all... I'm also CD2 today.. AF is slow but steady this month. I have long cycles.. so we'll see how this month goes!!


----------



## AmbearRN

I am CD 10, I really wanted a BFP for my husbands bday/ fathers day on the 19th, but no luck. Hoping for good news before my birthday in July.... hoping for an Easter/ Spring time baby!!!!!! Can I join?


----------



## lisax4156

omg i just realized.. if I end up with a BFP, I'm going to have my kids' birthdays closely together, as far as months go. I"d be due in April.. DS1's birthday in May, DD in June and DS2 is in July!! What's with me and summer babies??? Being pregnant in this heat is horrible!!!


----------



## griffinh

Better to give birth in june than be 6 months gone in june!

cd6 today - i swear im like a bitch on heat at the moment. ttc a baby went out the window last night, jumped on him FOUR times and still couldnt get enough lol!!!!! for the first time ever, i exhausted HIM! lol! 

My opks and hpts arrived and i for fun did one of each on cd5 heheheheh both neg of course but still :D hows everyone today! :) xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Morning ladies!

July is our 6th month of TTC.
I'm thinking of trying to temp this month, never done it before though so abit confused about it all, and I'm pretty sure I haven't been doing my OPKs right either and always missing when I ovulate.
That sucks for you ladies whose OH's are away alot, must be frustrating! My OH rarely works away but we seem to be unlucky with :sex: around when I think I'm ovulating as we always seem to argue more.. :sulk:
How do you ladies get seen by specialists and drs so soon? Maybe it's just in Wales, but you have to have been TTC for at least a year before the dr will discuss it more that just tell you to keep trying.
I was taking angnus castus for a while to help regulate my cycles and I think that helped as theyve been like clockwork since March. But have heard that soy and evening primrose oil are worth taking too? Can you take more than one thing?
It's all so much to learn and do :wacko: Bloody confusing...


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> Better to give birth in june than be 6 months gone in june!
> 
> cd6 today - i swear im like a bitch on heat at the moment. ttc a baby went out the window last night, jumped on him FOUR times and still couldnt get enough lol!!!!! for the first time ever, i exhausted HIM! lol!
> 
> My opks and hpts arrived and i for fun did one of each on cd5 heheheheh both neg of course but still :D hows everyone today! :) xxx

wearing him out!! :haha:


----------



## griffinh

lol yeah usually its the other way around. im not even oving!! hah! xxx


----------



## paula181

Can i join too please?!! I am on cycle 160+ (i have pcos) but i am praying that i ovulate n get my easter baby! :happydance:

GL to all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyfever01

Good Morning ladies!

How is everyone doing today. Still just waiting for AF to leave town. She better not be planning on staying long. ;)


----------



## griffinh

she left town for me last night!!! currently hungry and wishing i could opk right now instead of waiting til monday. 
mymonthlycycles put me at an average 33 days cycle judging on my years dates :) xxx


----------



## mom and ttc

had a valentines baby but lost it, now going for a second east bunny, my daughter was born at easter 2010...maybe a good sign :D i am cd 2


----------



## babyfever01

I believe AF is packing her bags so she will probably be leaving soon...I hope


----------



## PrettyUnable

babyfever01 said:


> I believe AF is packing her bags so she will probably be leaving soon...I hope

Fingers crossed for you...
I'm on day 3 too and theres no hope of AF leaving me anytime soon. I'm having such a heavy period, more so than I've had in a long long time...
Hopefully she'll be gone by Thursday at the latest for me. My periods seem to last between 3 and 5 days now.


----------



## babyfever01

I am mad at myself. This morning while I was getting ready I put my turned my hair straightner on to warm up and when I went to use it I noticed it was laying on top on my IC HPTs that I just got in the mail last week! I hope it didn't ruin them! They weren't really hot but warm.


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hopefully they won't be...
I've read on here that people put one in water to test etc, so maybe you could try that?
Use as normal and test another under water to see if theres a difference, if still working etc?

Sounds like a stupid idea now I've said it lol... but good luck.


----------



## babyfever01

Thanks for the tip. Hopefully if anything it was just the top on that was affected.


----------



## Vic20581

Started AF on 26 June, so hoping this is the mth to get a bfp. Fingers crossed for us all.
Opk n bbt waiting for O to come.
V
xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

After work yesterday, AF picked up heavily-- so heavily, I was nearly hemorrhaging (bleeding through tampons and pads-- sorry for the tmi). In short, I ended up at the reproductive specialist this morning, and she ran a few tests including a pregnancy test and an internal ultrasound. She thinks I might be miscarrying from last month (my 2 day "AF" might not have been AF afterall. :cry: 

So, now I'm just in bits over this. I'm trying to pretend like I'm not actually miscarrying. The OH just held me as I sobbed in the parking lots before parting for work. Now I just want to curl up and cry in bed. 

Do you think I can still try for this month? I may not actually be miscarrying, but if I am, is it dangerous to try right away? I really really want to and we might actually be together this time around to BD. lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Vic, maybe your icon is a sign! :) Easter bunnies for us all!


----------



## griffinh

Hun I thought you had bfns?! Are they sure? When will you know *MASSIVE HUG* xxxx


----------



## griffinh

Psits not dangerous to try right away, we did xxx


----------



## Vic20581

So sorry to hear your news, 
Lets hope the bunni is gd luck for us all.
Vic
xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh, I'm not sure. I actually want to believe it's not true. The doc said she wasn't sure either but it was possible that I lost it before. :shrug: It's all confusing for me, so I am just pretending/believing I was never pregs and this is just a hardcore period! 

And super YAY for trying right away! :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> babyfever01 said:
> 
> 
> I believe AF is packing her bags so she will probably be leaving soon...I hope
> 
> Fingers crossed for you...
> I'm on day 3 too and theres no hope of AF leaving me anytime soon. I'm having such a heavy period, more so than I've had in a long long time...
> Hopefully she'll be gone by Thursday at the latest for me. My periods seem to last between 3 and 5 days now.Click to expand...

me too! It is so heavy this round! I am changing tammies a lot! haha


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griffinh, I'm not sure. I actually want to believe it's not true. The doc said she wasn't sure either but it was possible that I lost it before. :shrug: It's all confusing for me, so I am just pretending/believing I was never pregs and this is just a hardcore period!
> 
> And super YAY for trying right away! :flower:

There is no harm in trying right away after a MC. You're supposed to be fairly fertile after a MC. :dust: FX'D!! :):):)


----------



## PrettyUnable

maythisbelove said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyfever01 said:
> 
> 
> I believe AF is packing her bags so she will probably be leaving soon...I hope
> 
> Fingers crossed for you...
> I'm on day 3 too and theres no hope of AF leaving me anytime soon. I'm having such a heavy period, more so than I've had in a long long time...
> Hopefully she'll be gone by Thursday at the latest for me. My periods seem to last between 3 and 5 days now.Click to expand...
> 
> me too! It is so heavy this round! I am changing tammies a lot! hahaClick to expand...

I'm in shock, after having a ridiculous heavy period, where I had to change tampons every 1hour and wore a pad just incase, it all stopped, by 8pm last night. Its gone... no discoloured discharge, nothing...
I'm surprised but glad... I think lol...
But could this mean I'll ovulate sooner?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I was wondering the SAME thing this morning! I have been having the same period-- soaking through tampons and pads every hour. This morning it seems like it's slowing down. If it stops early, does that mean we O earlier? I don't _think_ so. I think since you count from the first day of your period, that is what counts. But, I'm not sure! I'm confused too. :shrug:


----------



## griffinh

if you opk you'd know earlier than later gals x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

True, true griffinh. I just don't want to miss the testing time for OPK! I started testing last month and did my first on CD11 and got a dark positive right away! 

I heard CBFM gives you 4 days notice, but I'm not ready to sink $80 more bucks yet. The OH would have a stroke I think. :haha: 

What do all you girls use? OPKs, temping, cm, cp, monitors?


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi. Can I join af got me 4 days early on the 24th. This is our 4th cycle/month back ttc with donor sperm. This month I'm temping, taking epo and prenatal vitamins. Have cb digital opk got them today and will start using them tomorrow. FX for Easter babies


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Can i just ask what EPO does to help conceive.
Vic
xx


----------



## cjanec

Hi ladies, 

Please can I join you all? I'm on CD3 and this will be my 9th month of TTC our first baby. 

Am really starting to get disheartened at not being pregnant yet - I foolishly thought it would be easy and that i would be well on my way to motherhood by now! 

I have my fingers and toes crossed that we all get our Easter bunnies this month!


----------



## overcomer79

Hold, I just hope it is an unusual period. My periods have been really strange the last two months. Lighter than normal. I am starting to get concerned as everyone in my family has had to have parts removed early to mid thirties. I am starting to worry that these unusual periods are a sign that something is wrong :(.


----------



## maythisbelove

My period just stopped. Very light spotting. SO doesnt leave for Seattle until the 6th now! Maybe I'll be O'ing!!!! Do you think? ahh so excited if so! ahaha


----------



## momwannabe81

did 1st opk and was negative. getting donation friday just in case i O on the weekend since he''s not available then :(


----------



## Holi2459

hi ladies. new to this thread but im in a few others.

im CD 8 today and this is my 5th round on clomid 150mg.
Have O on cycle of 100mg but i didnt get a AF the next cycle. obvs wasnt pregnnat so my dosage was upped to 150mg

sooo excited for this month, feel hopeful. i will be using preseed and OPKs for the first time aswell.

what CD's r u all on now?. and are any of u on clomid and going for a scan during their cycle.? xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

CD5 today. I still have a slight show of spotting, pantyliner status. My AF is so weird this cycle. I don't know what to think. Hopefully I'll be O'ing by 4am on the 6th. haha SO leaves for Seattle for three months :(


----------



## griffinh

CD8 today gals! neg opks so far (obv) but i havet tested today

re weird periods: i had one 13th-18th june and again 23-27th june! after months of long cyucles through stress and then a chem, my cycle after chem was 70 days! so i think my body is trying to catch up and regulate! xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

I'm CD05 today and my body seems to be getting more messed up...
Came on Sunday until Tuesday early evening and had a really heavy period. All Tuesday night and yesterday I've been fine, it all just vanished, no discharge or spotting..nothing. Then this morning I woke to brown coloured discharge which I've had to wear a panty liner for all day...
I don't understand what is going on with me :shrug:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Welcome to all the newbies to this thread! It's a pretty [email protected]$$ thread because we're all going to get our BFPs this month! :haha: 

I'm on CD5. Pretty much just faint spotting. I am believing more an more that I MC'd. I passed something that I have never ever witnessed in my life (more about it in it's own thread) and after that "AF" seems to have just halted. :shrug: I'm still in semi denial and just looking for that increase in change for a BFP that sometimes happens after MC. FX!!!!!!!!

Now here's to hoping the OH stays put and in my bed with no travel for my hopeful O next week!! :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

i got a faint line on an opk (well, oh said i had line eye, he might have been right lol) but it was VERY faint.
cd8 today so i dunno when i would ovulate. im gonna keep testing!xx


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> I'm CD05 today and my body seems to be getting more messed up...
> Came on Sunday until Tuesday early evening and had a really heavy period. All Tuesday night and yesterday I've been fine, it all just vanished, no discharge or spotting..nothing. Then this morning I woke to brown coloured discharge which I've had to wear a panty liner for all day...
> I don't understand what is going on with me :shrug:

you and i are totally in sync right now with this crazy spotting crap!


----------



## momwannabe81

Did another opk still no smiley face getting donation in the morning since he can't do another until Wednesday and don't want to miss it if I O before then since I'm taking epo.
Any updates from u ladies? Been quiet all day


----------



## PrettyUnable

maythisbelove said:


> you and i are totally in sync right now with this crazy spotting crap!

I actually took some ic hpts yesterday afternoon and they were positive, did a frer and positive, did a CBdigi and said pregnant 1-2 weeks.
I went to my drs on an emergency appointment and was told the most they could do was suggest I take another hpt in a week to see if I've miscarried and they booked me in for a scan on the 11th of July as they wont scan or do bloods before 6weeks.

I stressed out all last night because of it , so I went to a&e this morning they did a urine test and came back positive, was seen by the Early Pregnancy Unit, had an internal scan where nothing was found and had bloods taken. 
I've got to ring to get the results at 6pm, then go back for more bloods on Sunday.
I'm either pregnant and its too early for the internal scan to pick up, or its an etopic pregnancy, or I miscarried on what I thought was my period on Sunday to Tuesday.

But at least it isn't a week and a half wait for a scan...
Im just a mess :cry:
I hope things are ok for you


----------



## griffinh

*massive hug* keep your chin up and test til the scan xxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

griffinh said:


> *massive hug* keep your chin up and test til the scan xxxx

Thanks,
I did another ic this morning with fmu and was same faint positive as yesterday. 
In a&e at 9amish they did a urine test too and it was positive, so just waiting on the bloods now.
I know I will keep testing tomorrow and Sunday morning though to see if it helps.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PrettyUnable said:


> I actually took some ic hpts yesterday afternoon and they were positive, did a frer and positive, did a CBdigi and said pregnant 1-2 weeks.
> I went to my drs on an emergency appointment and was told the most they could do was suggest I take another hpt in a week to see if I've miscarried and they booked me in for a scan on the 11th of July as they wont scan or do bloods before 6weeks.
> 
> I stressed out all last night because of it , so I went to a&e this morning they did a urine test and came back positive, was seen by the Early Pregnancy Unit, had an internal scan where nothing was found and had bloods taken.
> I've got to ring to get the results at 6pm, then go back for more bloods on Sunday.
> I'm either pregnant and its too early for the internal scan to pick up, or its an etopic pregnancy, or I miscarried on what I thought was my period on Sunday to Tuesday.
> 
> But at least it isn't a week and a half wait for a scan...
> Im just a mess :cry:
> I hope things are ok for you

Hun, I still can't believe this. I was telling my OH last night and he just kept shaking his head and saying that they don't treat pregnant with with the care and concern needed since we are GROWING PEOPLE inside of us! Ugh. I am so sorry that you have to wait for the scan, but also really really glad you are being seen by someone. FX'd this is a good healthy pregnancy budding. :kiss:


----------



## overcomer79

I'm thinking of you prettyunable. Let's just hope its too early and your body got messed up with o'ing and all that stuff. 

As for me...AF has packed her bags and I'm on CD6...what is driving me insane is one day my BBT will be 97.6 and next day 97.3. However, the day it was 97.6, I didn't sleep the night before, could that impact it? I laid in bed and tossed and turned.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

overcomer79 said:


> I'm thinking of you prettyunable. Let's just hope its too early and your body got messed up with o'ing and all that stuff.
> 
> As for me...AF has packed her bags and I'm on CD6...what is driving me insane is one day my BBT will be 97.6 and next day 97.3. However, the day it was 97.6, I didn't sleep the night before, could that impact it? I laid in bed and tossed and turned.

My temps are literally an entire degree apart day to day. I don't even know what's "normal" and while I have just started temping, this seems wacky. Are temps normally the same each day except for the dips and rises near O?


----------



## griffinh

Another neg opk today but it is only CD9 so im racing ahead of mself hehehehe!


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> *massive hug* keep your chin up and test til the scan xxxx
> 
> Thanks,
> I did another ic this morning with fmu and was same faint positive as yesterday.
> In a&e at 9amish they did a urine test too and it was positive, so just waiting on the bloods now.
> I know I will keep testing tomorrow and Sunday morning though to see if it helps.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

okay ladies... pretty unstable.. keep your head held high.. you are gonna make it through this. keep us updated please..



i got my first post opk this cycle.. and my temp dip today... :) everything is looking good


----------



## Vic20581

My god that must be terrible having to work, gd luck with it n lets hope its a long happy pregnancy.
xx


----------



## overcomer79

Temps dip before ovulation??? I never saw a dip when I charted with my DS. I had all the OPs and everything I was always taught an increase was a detection of ovulation. I am doing charting on FF maybe I will have a look at their tutorials just to have a refresher. Meanwhile mymonthlycycles has me ovulating on the 8th. I'm not in a hurry to get pregnant but I do want another one and have family history going against me. 

Hold, what program are you using to keep track of your temps? Are you tempting at the same time everyday (I am but the differences seen strange as a second time charter).

I temp at 6am
CD1 97.6
CD2 97.6
CD3 97.3
CD4 97.3
CD5 97.6
CD6 97.3 (today)

I am certainly glad I have you ladies to discuss this with. I didn't learn of BNB until I was pregnant with my DS and just found out and was looking for support. I HOPE we don't have to continue the TTC journey too long but if we do, we can travel it together :).


----------



## overcomer79

oh and hold what kind of thermometer are you using?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PrettyUnable-- still thinking of you and sending you hugs and peace in this really tough time. 

Aliciatm-- YAY! Good luck and babydust! 

Overcomer79-- I am using the FF charts. I do test at 6:15 each day, though I missed two already and I've only been doing it a week! :wacko: I am sure once I get used to what that early alarm means, I'll get better into a swing of things. 

I use one I bought from CVS. It's white and purple. I'll have to check the brand when I get in. It seems to work fine, but I have really high temps usually (like 98s). :shrug: I don't know the benefits of vag temping, but if this keeps up I might have to switch and try that. Ugh. I wonder if the miscarriage or AF could cause higher temps too. Or since I have been a sauna under the covers at night! 

This is all SO confusing to me. I am ever so grateful to have the support of you lovely ladies. I don't know how I'd get through without you. :kiss:


----------



## overcomer79

As long as it is for basal temp then its ok. If it just a digital to detect fevers...I have read they only go every two tenths and the basal ones goes every tenth of a degree. I'm using BD brand. I don't think you have to set an early alarm to test hun...You can just do it the normal time you get up but make that the first thing. I do my at 6am b/c that is what time I get up. I am not sure why yours would be fluctuating by an entire degree tho.


----------



## overcomer79

This is your first month of tempting so we don't know what your basline is for example mine is 97.3. AF and/or miscarriage should cause lower temperatures because of the decrease of progesterone in your body. Progesterone remains high if you are pregnant (I think I remember learning that...its been over six years ago since my course).


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

After all that, mine is the CVS brand! haha. Where I bought it. 

I started testing at 6:15 because that's when I have to get up on Tuesdays, and I know I'm supposed to do it the same time everyday. My early appointment will end this week though, so maybe I'll just go back to my normal 6:45. 

I am so glad I have you for help! I am a wreck with this! LOL I hope I find a baseline within a few weeks! :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

Anyone O'ing yet? I wish we would just O already so we can get our BFP :) :dust: :Hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Anyone O'ing yet? I wish we would just O already so we can get our BFP :) :dust: :Hugs:

I wish!! LOL I'm not set to O until next weekend.

When is everyone starting to OPK if you do? I think I'll start on Tuesday.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm already testing cause had short cycle lastinth but usually I O around cd 13 so should O next weekend. Fertility window starts Wednesday and since donor couldn't male it Friday he will be available on and after Wednesday. I told him about my ppl and to expect to run at my place when get positive if before then. Last month my donation was 1 day late :'(
Taking epo but forgot today hopefully don't mess me up as I didn't take them last month and I O early and I think is BC I only took them for a few days and stopped.


----------



## mrspotato

I'm in the same boat on CD2 today gonna start testing for ov obout cd13 anyone using the clearblue digital ovulation tests.


----------



## overcomer79

I'm not supposed to O until next friday. This cycle seems like is taking FORVER!!! I will be outnext month as we are going to the beach and not sure if that falls around my fertile period. All depends if AF is still doing its 26 day cycles. We won't be able to BD with DS in the room. I have slipped on tempting this weekend. My times have been 20 minutes off but honestly I haven't seen a difference.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

overcomer79 said:


> I'm not supposed to O until next friday. This cycle seems like is taking FORVER!!! I will be outnext month as we are going to the beach and not sure if that falls around my fertile period. All depends if AF is still doing its 26 day cycles. We won't be able to BD with DS in the room. I have slipped on tempting this weekend. My times have been 20 minutes off but honestly I haven't seen a difference.

I totally hear that! I can't beeeeelieve how long this cycle feels! I feel like I started this thread a million years ago. :wacko:

Would you be able to BD in the bathroom so you don't miss the cycle? I dont know how old your son is, but maybe if he's napping or sleeping and you are suuuper quiet?! I don't want you to miss your O! :) 

I'm pretty nervous this cycle. I hope the OH will be here and I don't O earlier than Saturday since he's gone Wed-Fri and it would be a miracle if he could get back in between for a quickie. :haha: Seems like a bunch of us will have hopefully busy :sex: ing weekends next week! GL ladies!


----------



## overcomer79

HoldOn2Hope said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to O until next friday. This cycle seems like is taking FORVER!!! I will be outnext month as we are going to the beach and not sure if that falls around my fertile period. All depends if AF is still doing its 26 day cycles. We won't be able to BD with DS in the room. I have slipped on tempting this weekend. My times have been 20 minutes off but honestly I haven't seen a difference.
> 
> I totally hear that! I can't beeeeelieve how long this cycle feels! I feel like I started this thread a million years ago. :wacko:
> 
> Would you be able to BD in the bathroom so you don't miss the cycle? I dont know how old your son is, but maybe if he's napping or sleeping and you are suuuper quiet?! I don't want you to miss your O! :)
> 
> I'm pretty nervous this cycle. I hope the OH will be here and I don't O earlier than Saturday since he's gone Wed-Fri and it would be a miracle if he could get back in between for a quickie. :haha: Seems like a bunch of us will have hopefully busy :sex: ing weekends next week! GL ladies!Click to expand...

LMAO!!! BD in the bathroom!!! If my cycles don't mess up...I'm on track to O on august second (hopefully that won't be needed and I will catch it next week!!!) and we don't leave for the beach until the fifth! I really hope that I can get it this cycle. Plus I meet with my OB on the 2nd as well and I have a list of concerns to talk to her about LOL.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHA! Hey, I've done it in stranger places! :winkwink:

Hopefully your doc can answer all your questions and you catch that egg this month! GL! :flower:


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? I'm CD 8 and just finished my last dose of Clomid 50 mg last night. We have DS who's 10 and DD who will be 5 in September. I never needed help falling pregnant with the other two, but we had a m/c in November at 6 weeks and ever since the D&C, my cycles have been all over the place. I'm going to start OPKs on Tuesday and will probably :sex: all week long in hopes of catching my eggy! Thanks for reading! FX'ed for everyone! xoxox


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

YAYA! Welcome cgav1424! Sounds like my plan! GL this cycle. Hopefully we can all move over the the First Trimester board soon! :happydance:


----------



## Raggydoll

Hey, can I join you. AF was 3 days late but finally turned up Friday. I'm a bit behind you all because of my late cycle but hoping for a little Easter bunny. :flower:


----------



## cgav1424

Thanks HoldOn2Hope! It's going to be a looooong 3 (or so) weeks... I'm already excited to just poas (opk) on Tuesday! Haha. Hopefully we'll all get our lil Easter bunnies and be talking in the First Tri boards soon! Thank you again for the warm welcome! Oh and lol about BD in the bathroom... We have a LO that crawls into our bed in the middle of the night too so the hubs and I have been known to make use of pretty much every other room in our house! I'll do anything to catch that little eggy! :winkwink:


----------



## overcomer79

welcome other 2 ladies :)

Thanks hold. I had infertility issues with DS and then an extremely rough recovery. She did tell me that it was likely to happen again but we can prevent the bulk if not all of it since we know i have a history of it.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Haha! Us too! We care for a little one who is 5 and can be a handful. We're her non-adoptive parents is the best way I can explain it. It's complicated but it works for our family and for her's and is the healthiest arrangement for her at this time. So, when she is with us, all bets are off and we are BDing in the office, in the bathroom, in the basement (which is unfinished btw! haha!). We'll do anything to catch the eggy when we can. 

WELCOME raggydoll! I really like your avitar. Cute! GL catching the egg this month for your little baby bunny! :) I really like this thread because we're all sorta in this together.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PS, you know what's funny? If I were to truly O when I think I am going to O, and the OH and I were to :sex: at the perfect time to catch our little egger, my due date would be-- APRIL 1st! hahahaha! April fools. 

Sorry, I just got a major laugh out of that. I suspect it's the same for a bunch of you future bunny mamas too! :haha:


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> PS, you know what's funny? If I were to truly O when I think I am going to O, and the OH and I were to :sex: at the perfect time to catch our little egger, my due date would be-- APRIL 1st! hahahaha! April fools.
> 
> Sorry, I just got a major laugh out of that. I suspect it's the same for a bunch of you future bunny mamas too! :haha:

My son, whos three, his bday IS April Fools!! HAHAHA


----------



## maythisbelove

SO leaves for three months in Tuesday...any chance I'll be O'ing in the next three days and we can DTD right before he leaves for the airport!? hahaha.


----------



## griffinh

my thermometer just arrived... :D x


----------



## PrettyUnable

I had my second blood test results last night and they have increased by a "normal pregnancy amount". :happydance:
Looks like its really early around 2 weeks and they want to investigate the bleed, so having more bloods tomorrow and booked in for another internal scan on the 15th July.
Not out of the woods yet, but yay!! Lol.. told my mother and oh's mother this morning. Telling the rest of immediate family around 6weeks, will tell my daughter at 10 weeks... then make official announcements to everyone (and I mean I will be telling the world!!  ) after 12week scan.
I'm so happy and excited, I know I shouldnt really be yet because its still so early and anything can happen.. I'm just amazed that it's happend, especially considering I only came off the depo injection in January!
I'm not sure where I belong on bnb now though, I'm almost afraid to move out of TTC just yet...and I don't want to leave you all, your support has been amazing.
I'm definately going to hang around and stalk all your journeys :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

congrats hun xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> I had my second blood test results last night and they have increased by a "normal pregnancy amount". :happydance:
> Looks like its really early around 2 weeks and they want to investigate the bleed, so having more bloods tomorrow and booked in for another internal scan on the 15th July.
> Not out of the woods yet, but yay!! Lol.. told my mother and oh's mother this morning. Telling the rest of immediate family around 6weeks, will tell my daughter at 10 weeks... then make official announcements to everyone (and I mean I will be telling the world!!  ) after 12week scan.
> I'm so happy and excited, I know I shouldnt really be yet because its still so early and anything can happen.. I'm just amazed that it's happend, especially considering I only came off the depo injection in January!
> I'm not sure where I belong on bnb now though, I'm almost afraid to move out of TTC just yet...and I don't want to leave you all, your support has been amazing.
> I'm definately going to hang around and stalk all your journeys :hugs:

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAYYYY!!!


----------



## caity86

PrettyUnable said:


> I had my second blood test results last night and they have increased by a "normal pregnancy amount". :happydance:
> Looks like its really early around 2 weeks and they want to investigate the bleed, so having more bloods tomorrow and booked in for another internal scan on the 15th July.
> Not out of the woods yet, but yay!! Lol.. told my mother and oh's mother this morning. Telling the rest of immediate family around 6weeks, will tell my daughter at 10 weeks... then make official announcements to everyone (and I mean I will be telling the world!!  ) after 12week scan.
> I'm so happy and excited, I know I shouldnt really be yet because its still so early and anything can happen.. I'm just amazed that it's happend, especially considering I only came off the depo injection in January!
> I'm not sure where I belong on bnb now though, I'm almost afraid to move out of TTC just yet...and I don't want to leave you all, your support has been amazing.
> I'm definately going to hang around and stalk all your journeys :hugs:

congrats :) :happydance: I remember reading ur post when you werent sure if you were PG or not :hugs: I hope u have a H+H 9 months hon xxxxxxxx


----------



## overcomer79

CONGRATS PRETTYUNABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy to hear that!!!

Hold, you and I would be due the same day!!!! We would have to bump buddies LOL!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

Sooo.. I just looked at my chart and realized I am actaully CD11!!! How did I missed two days? I think I enetered it wrong on my chart! :dohh: haha 

If SO leaves tomm AM and we :sex: tomm morning right before he leaves, is there a chance I may catch my egg if I "O" in the next three days? Opinions?


----------



## momwannabe81

maythisbelove said:


> Sooo.. I just looked at my chart and realized I am actaully CD11!!! How did I missed two days? I think I enetered it wrong on my chart! :dohh: haha
> 
> If SO leaves tomm AM and we :sex: tomm morning right before he leaves, is there a chance I may catch my egg if I "O" in the next three days? Opinions?

yes as spermies can survive up to 5 days


----------



## AStellarmom

Hello everyone! I was on a June board and got AF so I was searching for a July board. I am really hoping this is going to be it! I am cycle day 10 today. I finished my last dose of Femara on Saturday. I have an appointment Wednesday with the RE to see how the follies are looking. If they are at least 18, I will get my trigger. Knowing my luck since December, it will be at least an additional week.....my follies take their sweet time! Only had one follie last month, but I guess it only takes one! Good luck everyone!


----------



## maythisbelove

momwannabe81 said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> Sooo.. I just looked at my chart and realized I am actaully CD11!!! How did I missed two days? I think I enetered it wrong on my chart! :dohh: haha
> 
> If SO leaves tomm AM and we :sex: tomm morning right before he leaves, is there a chance I may catch my egg if I "O" in the next three days? Opinions?
> 
> yes as spermies can survive up to 5 daysClick to expand...

really? five? I thought it was three! TY<3


----------



## momwannabe81

Nope its 5 depending on ur cm production. If they have something to swim in while they wait for the egg. Some say could be longer too


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ok, wait? So I go to a few fourth of july bbqs and come back to so much action in this thread! :happydance: 

First off, PrettyUnable!!! I am SO hyped!!! Woohoo!!! :happydance::wohoo: You are the first on this thread to get preggie with your bunny baby! I can't even handle it I am so excited for you. Stick around with us for awhile and stalk us all you want. You might bring me and OH some major GL and babydust. :winkwink: 

maythisbelove, Try Preseed, we haven't yet, but it may be worth it to help those little guys swim their hearts out and survive longer. You know my sitch with my OH, and we're considering Preseed to at least keep on hand if he's going to be away during O and we can try within the five days beforehand. :shrug: Worth a shot in my opinion!! 

And finally, welcome to the newbies. We're a lucky thread with this super early PG already! :thumbup: Let's keep it going and all get our beautiful :bfp: this month! YAY! 
:flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PS, anyone getting any O symptoms? My right side ovary feels a little swollen today. I'm ot sure what that means, but I felt an O from the left side last cycle I O'd, so maybe? I'm beginning to OPK tomorrow afternoon around 2. YAY!! Here's to the OH getting his butt to my bed when I'm fertile mrytle and not a second too early or too late!!


----------



## maythisbelove

I think I will be Oing in the next few days! Apparently SO isn't leaving today, as we woke up at 5am and still hadnt heard from his supervisor about his flight info. So maybe he will be here when I do O!!!!

:dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## PrettyUnable

maythisbelove said:


> I think I will be Oing in the next few days! Apparently SO isn't leaving today, as we woke up at 5am and still hadnt heard from his supervisor about his flight info. So maybe he will be here when I do O!!!!
> 
> :dust: for everyone!!!

Hurray.. hope he is around for O-time lol...
When do you think you will be ovulating?


----------



## PrettyUnable

I had my 3rd bloods taken this morning, will find out results around 7pm tonight. 
The Dr this morning said that hopefully my levels will have increased again.
He was still bracing me for the worst that I may have miscarried though... said that the hormone levels can stay in the body for weeks. But surely my levels wouldnt have increased from Friday to Sunday if I miscarried? 
I'm kind of confused now... hoping for another increase in the levels from todays bloods. Then 2nd internal scan a week Friday. My poor arms are black and blue from all the blood being taken.
Stick little bean stick..[-o&lt;


----------



## Vic20581

Im on cd10, done opk yday n today, not a glimmer of a line, not to get something in the nex wk, if i o at all.
xx


----------



## griffinh

ive had two faint lines now two days in a row on opk and a temp of 97.18 this morning, but its the first temp ive taken so i dot know if thats good or not lol xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PrettyUnable said:


> I had my 3rd bloods taken this morning, will find out results around 7pm tonight.
> The Dr this morning said that hopefully my levels will have increased again.
> He was still bracing me for the worst that I may have miscarried though... said that the hormone levels can stay in the body for weeks. But surely my levels wouldnt have increased from Friday to Sunday if I miscarried?
> I'm kind of confused now... hoping for another increase in the levels from todays bloods. Then 2nd internal scan a week Friday. My poor arms are black and blue from all the blood being taken.
> Stick little bean stick..[-o&lt;

I wouldn't think it would be possible for your levels to increase if you had miscarried. Mine were out of my system within a week. 

I am praying for you! Seems like they are inching up closer and closer to a sticky little bean! [-o&lt;


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I am dreeeeeading POAS today. Uck. I am certainly not a POAS addict, because I get too nervous to test test test. I'm on CD10 today though, and last month I got a + on CD11. ](*,) I am worried bc the OH is off traveling either this evening or tomorrow through Friday evening, and most likely can't hop home for a quick :sex: until then. I am SOOOOOOO nervous that I will get my +OPK right away. I would just die. 

Please [-o&lt; we catch our eggy this time girls. I am hoping for a +OPK on Thursday or Friday so we have the weekend to :sex: our little hearts out!! Come on little bean! Mama and daddy are waiting as patiently as possible for you!


----------



## Vic20581

Gd luck holdon2hope.
Hopin u get ur +opk when you want it.
I dont mind gettin mines anyday as long as i get it lol
xx


----------



## griffinh

two faint lines today and yesterday and pinching pains on the right today xxx


----------



## overcomer79

I'm having OPs today too. I don't really check CM but just can tell that I'm entering my fertile period. I should be excited but I'm a bit upset. I found out this morning that one of my friends has cancer and then another friend's cousin was killed yesterday. 

Grif...It might take a few days to determine if that is your baseline. I don't have a thermometer that goes out to the hundreths. You have a sophisticated one!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey Overcomer79
Sorry to hear ur news, kinda puts u off ttc when you get news like that. 
Chin up, just think you could bring some happy news in a few wks
xx


----------



## griffinh

would i be having o pains if my sticks have gone from white (stark blank) neg, to two faint sticks but not matching the control line?xxx

ps so so sorry about ur friends xxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I wouldn't think it would be possible for your levels to increase if you had miscarried. Mine were out of my system within a week.
> 
> I am praying for you! Seems like they are inching up closer and closer to a sticky little bean! [-o&lt;

Thanks... I really hope so. I'm just so confused. I'm really emotional and weepy from it all now too. I feel pregnant... I just wish I wasnt getting mixed messages from all the drs and nurses. I just want someone to say no, I'm not pregnant or yes I am and I'm so far along.
I've got another cbdigital test left, so planning on using that on Thursday so it should be a week after doing the first which said 1-2 weeks, and hopefully it will say 2-3weeks...
I'm just so frustrated, worried, stressed and confused... and scared :cry:


----------



## overcomer79

(((((((prettyunable))))))))))))

Grif sorry hun I have no experience with OPKs


----------



## maythisbelove

Hang in there Elle! You'll have the answer soon enough! Try to keep yourself busy until 7 tonight! FXD! :hugs: 

:dust: to everyone. Sticky beans Come on!!!!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thanks for everyone's support..
But I heard from the dr this afternoon and the news isn't good.
My levels from 3rd blood test have only had a slight increase so waiting until my 2nd internal scan on the 15th to find out whats happening.
It looks more likely that its a miscarriage or ectopic rather than a progressing pregnancy.
Thanks for all the support. I don't think I'm going to be on much now until after the scan.
I've been upset since finding out and now I need to try and relax until the scan. I can't do anything now... 
Thanks...
Elle.xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh, Elle! :hug: 

Take care of you and rest. Don't give up hope. You never know. And in any case I'll be praying and thinking for you. xo


----------



## maythisbelove

I don't know what to say Elle! Expect as PP said, don't give up hope BIG :hugs: !! <3<3 Keeping you in my thoughts today!


----------



## griffinh

big hug rest up honey xzz


----------



## overcomer79

Oh no Elle...my prayers are with you. Hugs hun


----------



## momwannabe81

hugs


----------



## momwannabe81

just got :) on opk wohoo. Anyway getting donation tomorrow about 1-2pm and then another one on thursday and friday if still getting smiley faces. I'm exited!!!!!!!!
Fx for everyone


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm excited because I haven't gotten a +OPK at 2 or at 9:30! Woohoo! :) Hubbalove left around 6:30 tonight. He won't be back until Friday. Fingers crossed for a Friday +OPK and some major Friday/Saturday :sex: 

Here's to a beautiful :bfp: in a couple of weeks! :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

another faint line on opk yesterday (dont think ive ov'd yet.) my temp yesterday at 7.20am was 97.18, this morning at same time was 97.05. so its dropped a little. no idea what it means lol xx


----------



## maythisbelove

Im on a 32 day cycle. Today is cd13. I hope i, along with you gals, O soon!!! SO and i have DTD the last four days. TWICE day before yesterday. He is wearing me out. "I will plant thy seed" :rofl: FXD for all you gals! <3<3


----------



## griffinh

And you hun! cd 13 for me today too :) had a dip today but nothing to compare it to!xx


----------



## Vic20581

On on cd10, stil waitin for anyline to appear on opk.
Gd luck gals
xx


----------



## griffinh

ok so i got a fairly dark line, not as dark as control just yet!!!! darker than the faints though xxx


----------



## Vic20581

Lookin gd griffin. Hope it gets darker.
xx


----------



## griffinh

woop! bd'd night before last and will do again tonight! I'm quite excited. i'm hoping that from going from stark white to faint to darker faint is showing im gearing up to ovulate xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Watching where everyone is in their cycle is exciting! Oh, the suspense! :laugh2: 

I have a quick Q for you all. For those who use OPKs, I had a light light test line at 2PM. Then at 9:30PM I had a completely stark white nothing for a second line. I had just assumed that it would progressively get darker, but I should know by now not to assume anything! :dohh: 

Is this normal/ has it happened to you guys too? Could other factors influence it like the fact I waited 4 hours without peeing at 2, and only 3 at 9:30? 

Thanks ladies! Exciting we're pretty much all inching towards the O! :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

Hi hun
I had stark white every single day up til two days ago. then two very faints, then today a dark line but not quite as dark as the control line as yet. apparently the lines pop up as your LH is detected. so you might have had more present in yur pee earlier in the day (from not drinking/peeing) than in the evening. xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thank you! That makes sense! :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

your welcome :) currently discussing me being pregnant with my OH. 8 is our lucky number (he is 8th November birthday, I'm 8th May, we met on 8th August etc) and we worked out if I conceive this cycle, we're due 4/4 next year, which is my brothers birthday and 4+4 is 8!!! also, as my sticks dictate, theres a possibility I might O on EIGHTH july!! which is my mums birthday!!! lol!!!! how spooky is that! xxx


----------



## Vic20581

Lots of 8s goin on there griffinh.
Must be lucky, fingers crossed.
xx


----------



## griffinh

thanks hun!!!! yeah hopefully there will be a Lower baby in our house by my 24h next year xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Watching where everyone is in their cycle is exciting! Oh, the suspense! :laugh2:
> 
> I have a quick Q for you all. For those who use OPKs, I had a light light test line at 2PM. Then at 9:30PM I had a completely stark white nothing for a second line. I had just assumed that it would progressively get darker, but I should know by now not to assume anything! :dohh:
> 
> Is this normal/ has it happened to you guys too? Could other factors influence it like the fact I waited 4 hours without peeing at 2, and only 3 at 9:30?
> 
> Thanks ladies! Exciting we're pretty much all inching towards the O! :happydance:

I wish i did OPKS! FXD though for you!! :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> your welcome :) currently discussing me being pregnant with my OH. 8 is our lucky number (he is 8th November birthday, I'm 8th May, we met on 8th August etc) and we worked out if I conceive this cycle, we're due 4/4 next year, which is my brothers birthday and 4+4 is 8!!! also, as my sticks dictate, theres a possibility I might O on EIGHTH july!! which is my mums birthday!!! lol!!!! how spooky is that! xxx

yayyy! 8's rule!!! :) FXD FOR YOU AND EVERYONE!!! :dust:


----------



## griffinh

and you!!!!! i want everyone having easter bunnies! xx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> and you!!!!! i want everyone having easter bunnies! xx

yesyes! What if I have another April Fools kid? hahah


----------



## griffinh

lol well they will be both mischievous!x


----------



## em1021

never used one of these forums before! but so excited to see all of you trying and ovulating the same time as me! i felt alone for awhile there! this will be my first month ttc and yesterday was my first POS ovulation test w clearblue. anyone else had a pos test so far?!


----------



## griffinh

em welcome aboard! i am hoefully going to get that positive int he next couple of days!xx


----------



## em1021

oh yay! so glad to see that, i got another pos result today, my test says it shows ovulation up to 48 hrs before so im wondering if yesterday i caught it on the first day and today will be my last day? hm not sure! having some craping yesterday and today so hoping that it works! last year i got pregnant on my first try but ended in miscarriage so im hoping this year will be just as fast but end with a baby =]


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Welcome em! It can get pretty lonely, but knowing we're all around the same point in our cycles can be super helpful and less lonely. :flower: Plus, I really like everyone in this thread! :friends: It's like a fun little pre-mommy coffee circle! 

I haven't gotten my positive, but that is good for me bc my hubbalove works away and isn't home until the weekend most likely. Sooo, hoping on a positive on Friday and some BD all weekend. :happydance:

griffinh, I'm so excited about your 8's! And just an fyi, 8 is considered a "love" number. :kiss:


----------



## griffinh

im crampy today too - the opk wasnt as dark as the control but i do two a day - one at lunch and one at around 6 when i get home from work (i live thirty seconds away) so im gonna do another tonight, BD tonight as well. i had a chem on my first try as well xxxx


----------



## griffinh

ooo i didnt know that holdon2hope!!

btw everyone, my names Hayley :) xxx


----------



## overcomer79

Welcome Em!!!! I have really enjoyed this thread!!! I wish I knew about BNB when I tried to conceive my DS. I felt so alone and frustrated. I really hope I can catch the egg this cycle. I have planned my and DHs anniversary (16th) to go to an amusement park as I will be about 8 dpo and have been assured it is safe. We are going on six years of marriage. I hope by our seventh, our family will be complete with the two kids we want <3


----------



## em1021

i have a little boy, i had in AUG of 08, tried for another last year, miscarried, then decided we wanted to try this year again! i want 5 kids haha not too sure how my hubby would like that one though! i heard your only suppose to have sex every other day when trying to have a baby, but does anyone else feel like u cant do that because your scared to miss a day?! haha hope im not the only one that feels like i need to cover all my bases!


----------



## griffinh

haha we do it every dayanyway mwaha


----------



## em1021

haha so do we!


----------



## griffinh

ohh yeaaaah! lol !xx


----------



## griffinh

ok my opk had an almost pos line earlier, but the one i just took is fainter than the one i took at midday.. thas normal right? the best time to test is early afternoon right?


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, I think I am out for July. Had my follow up with my RE today and he said the Femara isn't working this month. I was a little disappointed that they had me go in so early (CD12) when I didn't have a follie until day 17 last cycle. I told him that I started bleeding and he did a blood estrogen level. They called and said it was 23 and he didn't like those numbers to continue this cycle. So, I am going to be scheduled for laproscopy and after that I am going to injections. I have been having a heart attack with each of the places I call. My insurance doesn't cover meds for fertility. Cheapest I can find follistim is through my dr at 260 a vial!! I am just not sure anymore.....this is getting so expensive! I do not know how people do this month after month, year after year! Plus, paying for the IUIx2 on top of that....anyone had any luck getting follistim cheap?


----------



## em1021

the ones with the lines were hard for me to read, i kept thinking they were post when they werent. the one that actually was pos for me was when the TEST line was darker then the control line, i ended up spending a lil extra and buying the clear blue tests with the smiley faces and its soo much easier to read. and u can pop them out and see the double lines too. but yeah thats normal. mine did that too


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I hear around 2PM is the best time. Some say between 11AM and 8PM though. I had another glaring negative today-- not even the faintest second line. Keep BDing griff! You'll catch that eggy! :) 

I'm a little tiny bit nervous that I won't O or something, but maybe Im just too far out. I'm CD11 today, which is when I got a positive last month. :shrug: Can that change? 

AStellarMom, I am sorry to hear that. :-( It's always a terrible feeling knowing there is no chance for another month. How I usually deal with that feeling is by focusing on preparing as best I can for the next cycle, and taking gentle care of myself.


----------



## em1021

ya it can change, mine is dif by a day or 2 usually. mine was day 15 this time. are your periods regular?


----------



## AStellarmom

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I hear around 2PM is the best time. Some say between 11AM and 8PM though. I had another glaring negative today-- not even the faintest second line. Keep BDing griff! You'll catch that eggy! :)
> 
> I'm a little tiny bit nervous that I won't O or something, but maybe Im just too far out. I'm CD11 today, which is when I got a positive last month. :shrug: Can that change?
> 
> AStellarMom, I am sorry to hear that. :-( It's always a terrible feeling knowing there is no chance for another month. How I usually deal with that feeling is by focusing on preparing as best I can for the next cycle, and taking gentle care of myself.

Thank you! I am just hoping that surgery can be scheduled quickly and that I don't have to wait long afterwards to start again!


----------



## momwannabe81

Another :) opk. Got first donation Another one tomorrow. If I don't get :) in the morning will the donation be worth it or to late?
FX for all of us


----------



## griffinh

We;ve been moved to TTC buddies!??

Ah well :) 

I got a dip today. 97.05 to 96.63 xxx


----------



## griffinh

em1021 said:


> ya it can change, mine is dif by a day or 2 usually. mine was day 15 this time. are your periods regular?

well they used to be, then my job last year stressed me to a point i didnt come on for 90 days, then i had a cycle, got pregnant, had a chem, had a period then a cycle for 70 days, then two periods within three weeks (doc reckons it was my body catching up). ive had a full blood workup and a physical im healthy and all is normal.. so now im opk and temping!


----------



## momwannabe81

well got a O on CB so i gues i ovulated or fixing too. I took it after work 4am and was a lil diluted as it was hot today and drank a lot so i might try again after or around my donation today. Since the egg is alive for a few hours todays donation still gives it a chance. I hope anyway.
How are you ladies doing today.


----------



## maythisbelove

So excited to hear from everyone this morning. I really do love this thread and i really like you guys a lot. feels great to know i have a support system! Wish we all lived near one another so we could grab lunch or something! CD14. Had a little CM yesterday. Dont use OPKs bc I don't know which ones to get! Help! Maybe I'll get some today and test! What day is everyone at now? I am thinking about adding you guys' URLs i my signature for TTC buds!! Whatcha think? :) Hope everyone has a great day! I'll check back in a bit once I get to work and sell some insurance. hahaha xoxoxox


----------



## griffinh

Heya!!! I'm the same, I keep checking this all the time to see if you guys are online! 

Green handled IC's from Amazon are the best :D I'm gonna opk in about an hour but i had a drop - see my chart. not sure what it means?? xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Just noticed the TTC Buddies change...??


----------



## griffinh

yeah its weird! xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> Heya!!! I'm the same, I keep checking this all the time to see if you guys are online!
> 
> Green handled IC's from Amazon are the best :D I'm gonna opk in about an hour but i had a drop - see my chart. not sure what it means?? xxxx

I don't know much about the temping aspect of charting. :/ wish i could help! I, too, check it all the time. SO looks over my shoulder and says "Whos Griffin? HUH!? WHy you talking to some guy?" I look at him and say "Sweetie, 1. It's a woman 2. IT'S MY SUPPORT SYSTEM!" and then we :rofl: I know he only jokes around. He's glad I have a site like this where I can go to for adivce, vent, laugh, etc. I mean sure I have friends in real life. I barely see or talk to. Life takes over ya know?

Where on amazon can i get these IC's? DO you have a link? I might have to jump on the OPK IC's with you guys! heehee


----------



## griffinh

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sensitive-Ovulation-Fertility-Strips/dp/B001G7P62S

heheh tell him im hayley and the dude is the other half tryna make a little hayley!! i def get it. life takes over and plus i havent told my'real life' friends im ttc! xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Me either!! Haha. Like 2 people know. I don't want to tell everyone if i do get :BFP: right away. I want to wait until testing, etc.


----------



## griffinh

me too i dont wanna tell anyone til 12 weeks xx


----------



## maythisbelove

me too!! Do they only deliver in the UK? I am in the States.


----------



## griffinh

no amazon is US as well just search for ovulation tests :D x


----------



## maythisbelove

thanks bb!


----------



## griffinh

opk was still faint line but darkish. so not dark enough to be positive but not blank white either xxx


----------



## em1021

took my opk today and it was neg, so i guess i o'd yesterday and the day before! so now i get to wait 11 more days to test! yayay!!! you guys need to hurry up and O so that we can all test asap!!! im having slight cramping today wonder what that is? and last night when we did the deed it hurt so bad! it felt like my insides were twisting but i pushed through and it hurt for like 2 hrs afterward..anyone ever had that? i was ovulating so idk?


----------



## griffinh

i have had crampies yday and today but my opk is showing still as neg. mind i did test at 12 so ill do it again this eve at 6. we dtd last night (4 times. ahem) and we will tonight and tomorrow as well xxxx


----------



## em1021

my lord! lol we have done it 1x a day since june 29th...im worn out! but we wanted to make sure to catch O so im kinda happy that im not Oing now, i can RELAX..or can i? no point in trying after you o correct?


----------



## BridieChild

I'm in! I had an abnormally long cycle last time - 46 days! I've never been that long before. CD5 today, going to start using my OPKs on Monday, CD9. Hoping for an April Bunny!


----------



## griffinh

lmao cant help myself 
even when i know im not o#ing we're on it anyway cos i dont like missing a day. last week we missed two - one cos we just fell asleep infront of the telly and the other cos we were out drinking. otehrwise we wouldnt have missed it!xx


----------



## griffinh

yay bridie!xxxx


----------



## momwannabe81

Getting donation today had - opk but might be because it was a little diluted so will take another one afterwards and see. So Idk if I'm 1 dpo or -0 dpo. I had those cramps too from having the cup inside. So who knows might be good sign. 
FX u also O soon so we can all get our bfp together!!!!!


----------



## em1021

anyone else going crazy and feel like the days are passing very slowly til u can test!??


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> opk was still faint line but darkish. so not dark enough to be positive but not blank white either xxx

sounds like a start!! I ordered OPK's!! Be proud!!


----------



## maythisbelove

em1021 said:


> took my opk today and it was neg, so i guess i o'd yesterday and the day before! so now i get to wait 11 more days to test! yayay!!! you guys need to hurry up and O so that we can all test asap!!! im having slight cramping today wonder what that is? and last night when we did the deed it hurt so bad! it felt like my insides were twisting but i pushed through and it hurt for like 2 hrs afterward..anyone ever had that? i was ovulating so idk?

SO and DTD last night and i noticed it was hurting for me too!!. I've had (this may be TMI, but i dont care haha) a bit of gas, loose bowels but not diarrhea loose, hahaha and cramping on my left side/middle..weird?


----------



## griffinh

Took a test earlier, still faint, took one at 4pm, blank white, then just now..back to a faint line! lol! what do i think?? xx


----------



## em1021

em1021 said:


> SO and DTD last night and i noticed it was hurting for me too!!. I've had (this may be TMI, but i dont care haha) a bit of gas, loose bowels but not diarrhea loose, hahaha and cramping on my left side/middle..weird?


OMG ME TOO! loose stools! gas! cramping, and heartburn!!!!! what cycle day are you on?!


----------



## em1021

griffinh said:


> Took a test earlier, still faint, took one at 4pm, blank white, then just now..back to a faint line! lol! what do i think?? xx


mine did that too, til i was ovulating. then it was clear dark lines all day long for 2 days and 1 day leading up to.:winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

oh thank you so much em! this is the first time ive used opks/temping and its all quite new!xxx


----------



## griffinh

can u see the lovely faint line on the opk lol
 



Attached Files:







Picture0109.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## em1021

lol yep! i did the same thing! and id see darker lines but not as dark as control line, but once i was ovulating my test line was darker then my control line! def no confusion once you get a pos! ill post a pic of my pos result so you can see what it looks like!


----------



## griffinh

thanks em!xxx


----------



## em1021

how do you attach a pic?


----------



## maythisbelove

Sex Rules. Just saying. So and I fully enjoy DTD regardless if we are TTC. When I was on Mirena (ugh, don't get me started) we were doing it all the time. hahaha! Don't ever be ashamed of sex, one time a week or once a day or twice a day, whatever the case is!! It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## em1021

ill just post it as my avatar so you can see it, im horrible at this forum thing


----------



## maythisbelove

em1021 said:


> em1021 said:
> 
> 
> SO and DTD last night and i noticed it was hurting for me too!!. I've had (this may be TMI, but i dont care haha) a bit of gas, loose bowels but not diarrhea loose, hahaha and cramping on my left side/middle..weird?
> 
> 
> OMG ME TOO! loose stools! gas! cramping, and heartburn!!!!! what cycle day are you on?!Click to expand...

cd14!!


----------



## griffinh

lol thanks hun. xx


----------



## maythisbelove

I am waiting on my IC i just ordered today (Thanks Hayley!)


----------



## maythisbelove

Hey gals! I was thinking, when we all are on DPO, are we staying on this thread or starting a 2WW thread? Just want to keep us together


----------



## em1021

I am dpo! Still staying here :)


----------



## griffinh

everyone should stay here!!!
wont be bd'ing tonight, oh came home steaming drunk lmao. xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

poor guy! haha. take advantage of him! ;) hahaha

I think I am beginning to O. Have strong cramps on left side that have me laying in bed. bad headache too. FXD!! 

and i will be staying here  just thought i'd ask. <3


----------



## maythisbelove

this is my little dude, before we shaved his hair :cry: i miss the curls!
 



Attached Files:







fave.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I'm officially 1 dpo. A little sore from the cup as I had the other one in for 24 hrs  (lost track of time lol) I've had this round for almost 12 hrs so I guess I will take it out in a little bit tho i think the longer the better.


----------



## griffinh

maythisbelove said:


> poor guy! haha. take advantage of him! ;) hahaha
> 
> I think I am beginning to O. Have strong cramps on left side that have me laying in bed. bad headache too. FXD!!
> 
> and i will be staying here  just thought i'd ask. <3

lol there was no taking advantage in his state, believe me lol. he started crying at one point saying how much he wanted a baby and he had let me down by no being able to do it LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! funniest thing EVER. It's ok though tonights the night :D xxxx


----------



## griffinh

BTW youre little boy is GORGEOUS!!!! xxx


----------



## griffinh

ok so i did an opk with smu at 10am and got negative. grr. my cycles are always so all over the place! my temp went up again. maybe im one of those people who never gets a pos opk?xx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> poor guy! haha. take advantage of him! ;) hahaha
> 
> I think I am beginning to O. Have strong cramps on left side that have me laying in bed. bad headache too. FXD!!
> 
> and i will be staying here  just thought i'd ask. <3
> 
> lol there was no taking advantage in his state, believe me lol. he started crying at one point saying how much he wanted a baby and he had let me down by no being able to do it LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! funniest thing EVER. It's ok though tonights the night :D xxxxClick to expand...

:haha::rofl: He sounds like a keeper! ;)


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> ok so i did an opk with smu at 10am and got negative. grr. my cycles are always so all over the place! my temp went up again. maybe im one of those people who never gets a pos opk?xx

i wish i was OPK/temp smart! i think you/me are a day apart on our cycles. 32 days for me, 33 for you. so i am guessing we are Oing three days from now? I had a lot of pain on my one side yesterday and a headache from hell. i ordered those IC's!! they arrive tomorrow! so now i will jump on the pok bandwagon with you!! :):happydance:


----------



## griffinh

I had a lot of OV pain on the left but no pos opk as yet. my cycles have been erratic since november. in 6 months, ive had 4 periods and two of those were in june! lol! xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

keeping my fx'd for everyone!


----------



## griffinh

keeping my fxd xxx imagine those easter bunnies...xxxx


----------



## em1021

griffinh said:


> ok so i did an opk with smu at 10am and got negative. grr. my cycles are always so all over the place! my temp went up again. maybe im one of those people who never gets a pos opk?xx

is this your first month using the opks? and im sure u will get a pos! im tellin u! if u get the clear blue with the smiley face it will pick up O days!!! thats the only one that worked for me!!:winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

yea its the first. did another, line is darker but not quite dark enough. we're bding tonight and all weekend as im apparently fertile. im having left o pains though so hopefuly! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## griffinh

two more faints today. having left side pains and cm is getting milky, so hopefullyyyyy this is a good sign?!?!


----------



## em1021

i had cramping and a 'heavyness' feeling in my tummy...and my cm was stretchy?


----------



## griffinh

my cm isnt yet stretchy but its all milky and it was sticky earlier in the week... oooooo xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Pheeeew! I thought I lost you guys! :dohh: 

Ok, so, we're staying here when we're all DPO! Deal! 

I am stiiiiiiil getting negatives on the OPKs. WTF?! I'm freaking out sort of. I went to my mother's last night and was telling her that I think I might not O. If I don't get a positive by tomorrow I might panic a little. :wacko: 

OH is headed home by tonight (hopefully) as long as they don't make him stay for the late dinner they stupidly scheduled (I will flip out if they do. LOL). So BDing tonight and tomorrow and Sunday before he heads out again most likely on Monday. Terrible. Well, here's praying we'll be "booty shaking" as soon as I get my + (you might have seen my post about how OH accidentally called it that instead of baby dancing-- LOLOLOLOL)!!

PS-- BDing is a beautiful thing! I totally agree. :)


----------



## maythisbelove

Ah i love you guys!! :hugs:

(might be TMI, oh well) When I used my black panties to wipe randomly, hahaha, i saw some EWCM. not too goopy but it's there! So I know we'll be Oing soon! OPKs i hear are tricky! Def look out for your CM in addition to OPKs. 

I am so excited you guys!!!! I am hoping and praying we all get :BFP:!!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Pheeeew! I thought I lost you guys! :dohh:
> 
> Ok, so, we're staying here when we're all DPO! Deal!
> 
> I am stiiiiiiil getting negatives on the OPKs. WTF?! I'm freaking out sort of. I went to my mother's last night and was telling her that I think I might not O. If I don't get a positive by tomorrow I might panic a little. :wacko:
> 
> OH is headed home by tonight (hopefully) as long as they don't make him stay for the late dinner they stupidly scheduled (I will flip out if they do. LOL). So BDing tonight and tomorrow and Sunday before he heads out again most likely on Monday. Terrible. Well, here's praying we'll be "booty shaking" as soon as I get my + (you might have seen my post about how OH accidentally called it that instead of baby dancing-- LOLOLOLOL)!!
> 
> PS-- BDing is a beautiful thing! I totally agree. :)

I'll never leave you guys! hahaha. DTD like 5 times a day. :rofl: My SO is officially leaving to Seattle for 3 mos like next week, they are thinking Monday. So i am praying I O soon!!! FXD FOR ALL MAH LADIES! :haha:


----------



## griffinh

hells yeah! me and oh will be at it all weekend lol. negs on opks today and milky cm so i think im getting there!!!xxxxx


----------



## em1021

holdinontohope- DONT STRESS! it will keep you from OING! relax relax relax!!! you will O! 

- i feel alone guys! im the only one thats past ovulating!! im 3dpo! c'mon! everyone needs to o tonight!!! lol


----------



## griffinh

lol i wish my body would just hurry up and o and gimme ewcm!!! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I <3 you guys too! :hugs: I seriously don't know what I would do if I didn't have my daily tea and check in with my ladies. :) 

My CM is sort of creamy-ish/wet. 

Nothing is TMI with me! LOL Me and the OH had lots of boot knocking before he went away, just in case even though I knew we were far out from the O. 

I will TRY to relax as best I can. I am actually planning on having a glass of wine tonight and hang out with my SIL until it's time to pickup the hubbalove late late tonight. SIL keeps me sane! She struggles with infertility and just cannot have babies on her own at all due to childhood cancer. :( But she is super psyched about me and her brother TTC and a great support for me when I need to R-E-L-A-X!


----------



## em1021

well thats good, no one knows we are trying except me and the hubs..well, and my boss cuz shes also ttc but she got her BFP a few days ago =] july is a lucky month!!! cmon babies!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Pheeeew! I thought I lost you guys! :dohh:
> 
> Ok, so, we're staying here when we're all DPO! Deal!
> 
> I am stiiiiiiil getting negatives on the OPKs. WTF?! I'm freaking out sort of. I went to my mother's last night and was telling her that I think I might not O. If I don't get a positive by tomorrow I might panic a little. :wacko:
> 
> OH is headed home by tonight (hopefully) as long as they don't make him stay for the late dinner they stupidly scheduled (I will flip out if they do. LOL). So BDing tonight and tomorrow and Sunday before he heads out again most likely on Monday. Terrible. Well, here's praying we'll be "booty shaking" as soon as I get my + (you might have seen my post about how OH accidentally called it that instead of baby dancing-- LOLOLOLOL)!!
> 
> PS-- BDing is a beautiful thing! I totally agree. :)

I had hoped that you saw my post....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

2DPO today and having yellowish snot like CM...never had that before...Been having EW or Watery CM for the last 8 days. I took Soy this cycle so that may be why. Anyone know anything about the snot-like CM? It's been too many years since my other pregnancies and I had the Mirena up until 3 months ago.....My chart is in my FF ticker if anyone would care to share their opinion...TIA


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> my cm isnt yet stretchy but its all milky and it was sticky earlier in the week... oooooo xxxx

I noticed that I had a lot of creamy cm right before I got the EWCM. GL!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Pheeeew! I thought I lost you guys! :dohh:
> 
> Ok, so, we're staying here when we're all DPO! Deal!
> 
> I am stiiiiiiil getting negatives on the OPKs. WTF?! I'm freaking out sort of. I went to my mother's last night and was telling her that I think I might not O. If I don't get a positive by tomorrow I might panic a little. :wacko:
> 
> OH is headed home by tonight (hopefully) as long as they don't make him stay for the late dinner they stupidly scheduled (I will flip out if they do. LOL). So BDing tonight and tomorrow and Sunday before he heads out again most likely on Monday. Terrible. Well, here's praying we'll be "booty shaking" as soon as I get my + (you might have seen my post about how OH accidentally called it that instead of baby dancing-- LOLOLOLOL)!!
> 
> PS-- BDing is a beautiful thing! I totally agree. :)

BTW...I have gotten + on all of my OPK's since CD9 up until today with the FR OPK's...I only got 1 + on an IC OPK and those are better...guessing that it is the soy giving me the false surges...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> holdinontohope- DONT STRESS! it will keep you from OING! relax relax relax!!! you will O!
> 
> - i feel alone guys! im the only one thats past ovulating!! im 3dpo! c'mon! everyone needs to o tonight!!! lol

:wave: I am here...don't get to this thread much but I am here!! Right behind you..


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I <3 you guys too! :hugs: I seriously don't know what I would do if I didn't have my daily tea and check in with my ladies. :)
> 
> My CM is sort of creamy-ish/wet.
> 
> Nothing is TMI with me! LOL Me and the OH had lots of boot knocking before he went away, just in case even though I knew we were far out from the O.
> 
> I will TRY to relax as best I can. I am actually planning on having a glass of wine tonight and hang out with my SIL until it's time to pickup the hubbalove late late tonight. SIL keeps me sane! She struggles with infertility and just cannot have babies on her own at all due to childhood cancer. :( But she is super psyched about me and her brother TTC and a great support for me when I need to R-E-L-A-X!

Wine sounds great! Think I might have to tonight! I have a great relationship with my SIL too! Weird huh!? Usually SIL's go at it! :haha: My SIL has fertility issues as well. But she found out not too long ago she's 17weeks! She's failry obese and has a lot of health issues soits a miracle! IT CAN HAPPEN LADIES!

Yes we all need to O tonight!!! We should do an O dance. not BD but like a rain dance for Oing. haha I sound lame right now. :rofl:


----------



## maythisbelove

Oh ladies, how I love thee. Went to lunch with SO since he leaves for Seattle for 3 mos :cry: and went to the bathroom and noticed more CM!! I think it's getting there! Just like Griff, creamy, sticky, but def white. haha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

It's getting closer!!!!!!!! My test line is FINALLY darker than it has been. I bet I'll get a positive tonight or tomorrow. Hoping tomorrow, just so we have the best chance I guess, but I'm not going to be picky!! :happydance: 

My CM is still watery/creamy-ish so that's strange. USAFKnineWife and griffinh, you're giving me hope that I might still get some good CM before my positive! :kiss:

maythisbelove, I'm so glad you were able to BD lots today, so fingers are totally crossed for your BFP this month! If not, will you be able to get out to Seattle or him to come home for a visit in the 3mths? Traveling can be so taxing. I hate to be away from the OH. It also adds stress on TTC. Just keep on talking to us and we'll help you through girl! 

I'm feeling a lucky lucky month too laaaaadies! :thumbup: I feel lots of :bfp:s coming on for all of us. I'd love to be bump buddies with you all! :)


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> It's getting closer!!!!!!!! My test line is FINALLY darker than it has been. I bet I'll get a positive tonight or tomorrow. Hoping tomorrow, just so we have the best chance I guess, but I'm not going to be picky!! :happydance:
> 
> My CM is still watery/creamy-ish so that's strange. USAFKnineWife and griffinh, you're giving me hope that I might still get some good CM before my positive! :kiss:
> 
> maythisbelove, I'm so glad you were able to BD lots today, so fingers are totally crossed for your BFP this month! If not, will you be able to get out to Seattle or him to come home for a visit in the 3mths? Traveling can be so taxing. I hate to be away from the OH. It also adds stress on TTC. Just keep on talking to us and we'll help you through girl!
> 
> I'm feeling a lucky lucky month too laaaaadies! :thumbup: I feel lots of :bfp:s coming on for all of us. I'd love to be bump buddies with you all! :)

I'm about to add you guys in my sig if thats okay!?!! I hope you get that stark DARK line tonight!!! woooo!!! We are checking on airline tix to see what it'd be like. That's why i bought sme OPK's finally!!! so i can test and figure out my O days for sure. He has some miles saved up so hopefully it won't be too expensive!!! My birthday is Wed and he won't even be here! :wah: hahaha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Awww, HUGS for your birthday! We'll be here though. Wednesday night is my sitting on the porch with some tea and check BnB night! ;-) 

Check kayak.com for cheap airfare! FX you won't even need to worry about it for TTC purposes at least because you'll be all preggy! 

And yes! feel free to add! :) <3 <3


----------



## maythisbelove

I came home to find my OPKs had been delivered! I feel like a noob, probably because I am! It's like Christmas! Anywho, I am CD15. I'll fix the picture name later. I accidently saved it as cd14.:dohh:

But the first one is the orginial and the second is tweeked. It's not as dark as the control line but its there!! :happydance: It's happening for us ladies! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD14.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3









OPK CD14 TWEEK.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> I came home to find my OPKs had been delivered! I feel like a noob, probably because I am! It's like Christmas! Anywho, I am CD15. I'll fix the picture name later. I accidently saved it as cd14.:dohh:
> 
> But the first one is the orginial and the second is tweeked. It's not as dark as the control line but its there!! :happydance: It's happening for us ladies! :hugs:

It's getting there!!!:happydance:


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> I came home to find my OPKs had been delivered! I feel like a noob, probably because I am! It's like Christmas! Anywho, I am CD15. I'll fix the picture name later. I accidently saved it as cd14.:dohh:
> 
> But the first one is the orginial and the second is tweeked. It's not as dark as the control line but its there!! :happydance: It's happening for us ladies! :hugs:
> 
> It's getting there!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

does it have to be dark-dark like the control line for it to be a positive?


----------



## momwannabe81

Do u count 1dpo u O or day after. Had + opk till wed and - on Thursday so I'm either 1-2 dpo


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> I came home to find my OPKs had been delivered! I feel like a noob, probably because I am! It's like Christmas! Anywho, I am CD15. I'll fix the picture name later. I accidently saved it as cd14.:dohh:
> 
> But the first one is the orginial and the second is tweeked. It's not as dark as the control line but its there!! :happydance: It's happening for us ladies! :hugs:
> 
> It's getting there!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> does it have to be dark-dark like the control line for it to be a positive?Click to expand...

It has to either be the same darkness as the control line or darker....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

These both are positive...see how the test line is far darker than the control line?
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/fa4391d6-orig.jpg

These are not positive
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/860c77dc-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

momwannabe81 said:


> Do u count 1dpo u O or day after. Had + opk till wed and - on Thursday so I'm either 1-2 dpo

I am thinking you are 1DPO today


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> These both are positive...see how the test line is far darker than the control line?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/fa4391d6-orig.jpg
> 
> These are not positive
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/860c77dc-orig.jpg

ty sweetie!! how long from the neg O tests did it take to get a pos O test?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> These both are positive...see how the test line is far darker than the control line?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/fa4391d6-orig.jpg
> 
> These are not positive
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/860c77dc-orig.jpg
> 
> ty sweetie!! how long from the neg O tests did it take to get a pos O test?Click to expand...

Because I am :wacko: I started testing on CD5 and got my first slightly + on CD9 but it went SUPER + on CD10 all the way up until today actually...CD13..I took Soy this cycle so I think it was making the First Response ones to show the surge longer...I only got one + IC OPK and that was on CD10...the one in the photo.


----------



## maythisbelove

Its getting darker!! took an OPK 2x this morning. fx'd!! how are my gals doing? its quiet on here!


----------



## em1021

4 dpo and not feelin preggo :( when should I be able to tell


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hey girls! I'm still testing - on the OPKs. :nope: Such a bummer. It's like the test line is at a stand still with me! I'm ready to ring it's little not-dark-enough neck!!! 

BD'd last night/early AM, even though it was neg. Hey, a girl can dream, right? I'm so anxiously awaiting the dark positive-- and I'm still nervous because I'm on CD14, when I typically O. Hmm. I am SO unbelievably tired of having to hold in my pee and not drink for 4 hours! ahhhhh! This is clearly the worst part of the cycle for me. :dohh: 

USAFKnineWife, I feel sooooo much better after noticing that you mark up your OPKs with a sharpie too! LOL I thought I was being nutty. I think it's efficient! :thumbup: hehe 

Looks like you and I maythisbelove are sort of on the same O schedule so far. My tests look like your's the past few days. Here's hoping that we get big old dark lines tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Myangelavery

Goin on cd 9 but had sex on cd 9 last pergnancy(she was born sleeping) so my fertile window is large ....never know!! April 5th would be due date! fingers crossed ad lots of bd!!!! Good luck to everyone....baby dust!


----------



## Myangelavery

o i use clearblue easy ov tests no lines just a smiley so u know u are ovulating......much easier and i love seeing smileys!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Hey girls! I'm still testing - on the OPKs. :nope: Such a bummer. It's like the test line is at a stand still with me! I'm ready to ring it's little not-dark-enough neck!!!
> 
> BD'd last night/early AM, even though it was neg. Hey, a girl can dream, right? I'm so anxiously awaiting the dark positive-- and I'm still nervous because I'm on CD14, when I typically O. Hmm. I am SO unbelievably tired of having to hold in my pee and not drink for 4 hours! ahhhhh! This is clearly the worst part of the cycle for me. :dohh:
> 
> USAFKnineWife, I feel sooooo much better after noticing that you mark up your OPKs with a sharpie too! LOL I thought I was being nutty. I think it's efficient! :thumbup: hehe
> 
> Looks like you and I maythisbelove are sort of on the same O schedule so far. My tests look like your's the past few days. Here's hoping that we get big old dark lines tonight! :hugs:

:winkwink: I also have every single OPK that I have done this cycle starting at CD5 up until today...I just wanted to see that First Response one go - so I did one about 10 minutes ago and it is definately -.....I am currently 3DPO today...I probably should go ahead and throw them away huh? :blush:

I use the sharpie to mark them so I know which one is what day and what time I took them for comparison..you know since I keep them lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

LOL! I had a post about how I hoard OPKs and HPTs one time. I also hoard my OPKs _after_ I test until I O. It's all good girl! :) 

Myangelavery, I am so sorry for your loss. GL this cycle! April 5th has a beautiful ring to it! :winkwink:
:flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Just want to double check here since I am having an absolute panic attack now-- :wacko:

On CD13 (yesterday) I had a closer to positive but still not an as dark/darker test line. CD14 (today) and I had 2 lighter and one complete not there at all. WTF?! :shrug:

I couldn't have missed my surge, could I? Is it possible that my tests are just all over the place and I just haven't gotten a + yet?! I mc'd last month, so I can't count the tests I took then before I knew I was pg, and I also think I might be O'ing later bc of it. 

But is it possible to get a darkish test and then have it get lighter? I'm so sorry girls! I'm driving the OH and my poor mom nuts tonight! lol :)


----------



## Myangelavery

ty so much so very nice of u! good luck to u too i will be watching .....hoping to c a bfp ur way<3


----------



## maythisbelove

Hello ladies! SO and I have been like rabbits :haha: between hanging curtains and packing for his trip. My OPKs are still faint as hell. I had a dark line for two tests and now it looks like there's nothing! So I am totally right there with you! My CM isnt dropping into the panties, hahaha, so I scooped, and it's watery. But I have that feeling of wetness thinking AF showed up but there's nothing in my underoos. I am starting to get frustrated. We have to be at the airport in less than 20 hours for him to be gone until October. :cry: I just want my BFP just like you guys! :dust: to all my loves on here and every woman TTC. Hope you guys have a great day and lets hope our OPKs are just being stupid. lots of :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

Myangelavery said:


> Goin on cd 9 but had sex on cd 9 last pergnancy(she was born sleeping) so my fertile window is large ....never know!! April 5th would be due date! fingers crossed ad lots of bd!!!! Good luck to everyone....baby dust!

So sorry for your loss hun <3 Welcome to the thread! :dust: and :hugs: hoping we all get our :bfp:!!


----------



## maythisbelove

My mini opk series
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Just want to double check here since I am having an absolute panic attack now-- :wacko:
> 
> On CD13 (yesterday) I had a closer to positive but still not an as dark/darker test line. CD14 (today) and I had 2 lighter and one complete not there at all. WTF?! :shrug:
> 
> I couldn't have missed my surge, could I? Is it possible that my tests are just all over the place and I just haven't gotten a + yet?! I mc'd last month, so I can't count the tests I took then before I knew I was pg, and I also think I might be O'ing later bc of it.
> 
> But is it possible to get a darkish test and then have it get lighter? I'm so sorry girls! I'm driving the OH and my poor mom nuts tonight! lol :)

Sorry didn't see this til now...Some times you urine can be too diluted for it to show on an OPK. I have had that happen this cycle. I had +'s with FMU and then in the midafternoon it was clearly - and then again at around 8 p.m. that night it went back to +. You just need to keep testing hon. I tested like 4 times a day sometimes...And it's good that you have them for comparison. What tests are you using?
I will be honest...it could be that you did miss you surge...BUT even if you did and you BD'd anytime within the 3 days before and that day and the couple of days after then you possibly covered all of your bases and shouldn't worry so much. I know that it is easier said than done! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

If you look at the 4th test down that says CD9 at 8p.m. you will see that it is negative...even though the others before it on that day were CLOSE to being positive....Then they went to POSITIVE the next day at CD10
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2e029b98-orig.jpg

Hope this helped a little.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> My mini opk series

They seem to be getting there...Just keep BD'ing cause sperm can live up to 3-5 days? ( I may be off a few days on this but at least 3 days) So if you guys get it in there then you have a good chance of catching the egg.:hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> My mini opk series
> 
> They seem to be getting there...Just keep BD'ing cause sperm can live up to 3-5 days? ( I may be off a few days on this but at least 3 days) So if you guys get it in there then you have a good chance of catching the egg.:hugs:Click to expand...

we've been doing the deed A LOT. hahaha. You look like your Oing! yayyy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> My mini opk series
> 
> They seem to be getting there...Just keep BD'ing cause sperm can live up to 3-5 days? ( I may be off a few days on this but at least 3 days) So if you guys get it in there then you have a good chance of catching the egg.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> we've been doing the deed A LOT. hahaha. You look like your Oing! yayyy!Click to expand...

Oh no..I am CD15 4DPO now...ovulated on CD11. Just playing the waiting game now...


----------



## em1021

Hello ladies! How is everyone today!


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> My mini opk series
> 
> They seem to be getting there...Just keep BD'ing cause sperm can live up to 3-5 days? ( I may be off a few days on this but at least 3 days) So if you guys get it in there then you have a good chance of catching the egg.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> we've been doing the deed A LOT. hahaha. You look like your Oing! yayyy!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no..I am CD15 4DPO now...ovulated on CD11. Just playing the waiting game now...Click to expand...

:dohh: duh sorry!


----------



## griffinh

i havent yet got that pos line... still getting either stark white or very very faint :( dont know why?x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> Hello ladies! How is everyone today!

Hello! All good today except for some nasty heartburn and reflux that makes me feel like I am going to vomit :sick:

How are you today?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> My mini opk series
> 
> They seem to be getting there...Just keep BD'ing cause sperm can live up to 3-5 days? ( I may be off a few days on this but at least 3 days) So if you guys get it in there then you have a good chance of catching the egg.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> we've been doing the deed A LOT. hahaha. You look like your Oing! yayyy!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no..I am CD15 4DPO now...ovulated on CD11. Just playing the waiting game now...Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: duh sorry!Click to expand...

Eh it's ok:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> i havent yet got that pos line... still getting either stark white or very very faint :( dont know why?x

Well according to your ticker you still have 2 days to go to ovulate which you could very well not get a + OPK until tomorrow..Most people don't get +'s until the day before ovulation...A positive OPK means that you should ovulate within 12-36 hours I believe so more than likely there is not enough LH to detect even a faint line for you. I am not sure of this but hopefully you will get your surge tomorrow! FX'd:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Good afternoon ladies! 

USAKnineWife, THANK YOU for the encouragement and the test picture! WOrlds helpful in giving me a bit of hope that I just may not have O'd yet. I use FR non digi tests. However just got CB smiley ones. Thinking of you as your in your TWW. Hoping I won't be far behind. :flower: 

maythisbelove, I'm glad you guys have been able to BD so much! Wonderful! nd FUn! :winkwink: hehe Remember that spermies can live for up to five days, so you could very well be A Ok! :thumbup: 

em, I'm in an ehh mood too. This is my least favorite part of the cycle. SOOO much stress with hubba always leaving. Hoping for my +OPK on Wednesday now. :wacko: 

griff, still in the same boat as you! We'll get our positives soon hun. 


Something funny though-- Me and the OH went shopping and to brunch today. I had to take my OPK while we were out (negative, of course). It was funny though because when I got back to the table, I downed my iced tea because I had been restricting my fluid intake, so the waitress was pretty surprised when suddenly I went form full to empty! Then, me and the OH were staring into my purse at the test. People must have thought, What wackos! :wacko: LOL 

Went to the store and picked up some smiley faced CB tests. Never used them before and I'm sick of staring at lines! I might try tonight. Next round, I swore to hubby I'll get them online. We're sinking a ton into this baby-making business! I told him to just stop traveling and I won't be so concerned about it. hehe


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> USAKnineWife, THANK YOU for the encouragement and the test picture! WOrlds helpful in giving me a bit of hope that I just may not have O'd yet. I use FR non digi tests. However just got CB smiley ones. Thinking of you as your in your TWW. Hoping I won't be far behind. :flower:
> 
> maythisbelove, I'm glad you guys have been able to BD so much! Wonderful! nd FUn! :winkwink: hehe Remember that spermies can live for up to five days, so you could very well be A Ok! :thumbup:
> 
> em, I'm in an ehh mood too. This is my least favorite part of the cycle. SOOO much stress with hubba always leaving. Hoping for my +OPK on Wednesday now. :wacko:
> 
> griff, still in the same boat as you! We'll get our positives soon hun.
> 
> 
> Something funny though-- Me and the OH went shopping and to brunch today. I had to take my OPK while we were out (negative, of course). It was funny though because when I got back to the table, I downed my iced tea because I had been restricting my fluid intake, so the waitress was pretty surprised when suddenly I went form full to empty! Then, me and the OH were staring into my purse at the test. People must have thought, What wackos! :wacko: LOL
> 
> Went to the store and picked up some smiley faced CB tests. Never used them before and I'm sick of staring at lines! I might try tonight. Next round, I swore to hubby I'll get them online. We're sinking a ton into this baby-making business! I told him to just stop traveling and I won't be so concerned about it. hehe

You are so welcome. Anything I can do to help.:hugs:
I feel like dog poo today..super tired and have massive heartburn to the point it is making me queasy...:sick:
That is so funny about taking one while you are out and you and OH staring at it in your purse...I would do the same thing! I have never used the CB smiley ones before...up until I got the FR ones this month I had always used the IC's...I had almost 4 full days of +'s on the FR ones and only one + with the IC.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

That's so interesting! That's why I'm reluctant to get the ICs. I'm worried they won't be as effective. :shrug: 

Have you started to symptoms spot yet with the heartburn and sickies? :flower:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> That's so interesting! That's why I'm reluctant to get the ICs. I'm worried they won't be as effective. :shrug:
> 
> Have you started to symptoms spot yet with the heartburn and sickies? :flower:

Oh no...don't get me wrong...I totally believe that either FR OPK's are junk or the Soy caused the multiple +'s....I have always gotten + on IC's when I ovulated. I prefer the IC ones to the FR ones...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Have you started to symptoms spot yet with the heartburn and sickies? :flower:

Oh no mam :winkwink: I just truly feel like shit today....I am just so tired...and really haven't had anything to eat today except for Cheeto Puffs and Mt.Dew but that isn't anything different from every other day. I just ate some soup so maybe this feeling will go away:shrug:

I have heartburn normally and am on prescription Prilosec for it...some days it just doesn't help..


----------



## maythisbelove

Glad to see everyone is doing somewhat ok. 

USA - Sorry about the heartburn! I have no clue what it feels like, as I have never had it! But from what I hear, it's pretty nasty! Hope you feel better.

Hold - fx'd for the positives!! 

<3


----------



## griffinh

hey girls. i forgot to temp over the weekend, but check out the temp today on my chart
i hope you're all ok - holdon, we WILL get pos! xxxx


----------



## griffinh

im not sure my ticker is right, CM is still creamy and not yet ewcm...mind you, i only checked it yesterday. havent yet today. plus ive BD'd both sat and sun. I feel ROTTEN though. chest is wheezy and sneezing and bunged up :( not happy.


----------



## maythisbelove

feel better griff! I think my ticker is wrong as well. I have been checking my CM too! 

ps: Let the countdown till SO returns begin! 90 days :cry: Please let us have a stickybean! We've DTD a lot this week/end. haha

FX'd for all you ladies!


----------



## griffinh

fxd you caught it!!!! xxxx


----------



## momwannabe81

nothing to report on my side, no symptoms that might be even bit related was headache but it started after walking in 110 F weather so that prolly has something to do with it. Nothing out of the ordinary. I have moments I'm hopefull as my donation timing this month was Great, but sometimes as i have no symptoms (i know it's to early) i fell it's not the month. OMG still got 10 days to go :o

Can't say anything about ur chart as not enough temps, should check it in a few days. I know as i screwed mine up by not taking it everyday and with less then 4 hrs of sleep right during Ov. But I see a lil pattern but we just can't make a guarantee on it yet!!

GL everyone and tons of baby dust


----------



## griffinh

hey hun/ hope you caught that egg!

check out my chart.. what you think? hehe x


----------



## griffinh

Dry: At the beginning of your cycle, prior to ovulation you will likely produce little to no cervical mucous. Also right before your period should start your cervical mucous may become dry again. If you do not notice cervical mucous you will want to record this on your chart as dry.

Sticky: You may notice sticky cervical mucous prior to ovulation. It feels sticky to your fingers when you touch it

*Creamy: As you get closer to ovulation you will notice thicker, creamy-looking cervical mucous. This mucous looks and feels similar to lotion.*
Egg white: Egg white cervical mucous is the term used to describe the mucous you have during ovulation. It looks like egg whites and is slippery, clear, and stretchy.

*Watery: Watery cervical mucous is wet and may be stretchy. You may notice this type of cervical mucous during ovulation or before having egg white cervical mucous.*

ok i found this. i checked cm just now. whitish but very wet and slippery. not EWCM yet as isnt stretchy! BD'd yesterday and saturday. xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griff, sorry you are feeling bad! Hope you get better soon. :flower: You are right, we will get our bfps and soon too! :thumbup: 

My temps have been a little bit more consistent. I did have a slight dip from 97.02 to 96.83. Then the next two days it was back to around the same 97s. I was worried that meant that I had O'd, but it wasn't higher than the average temp at all. About the same dip today too. :shrug: 

My CM has been wet and just a bit opaque on my finger. Today I felt like there was a rush of wet as I was walking the dog. (TMI, sorry) There was some wet in my underwear and when I checked CM it was finally creamier/whiter. Hoping EWCM is on it's way for Wednesday or Thursday along with a beautiful +OPK. 

I was talking to my SIL last night about my mc. I was so sad. I'm just torn up about it. She said that her friend got pregnant right after her mc, and that most people are extra fertile for THREE months after! FX'd! I would be thrilled! It does seem that the mc pushed back my O. Hoping I'm not annovulatory this cycle. :nope:

Have a good morning ladies, and I'll check in later. :kiss:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> hey girls. i forgot to temp over the weekend, but check out the temp today on my chart
> i hope you're all ok - holdon, we WILL get pos! xxxx

That is a rise for sure but without the weekend's temps then you won't know if you did ovulate or are about to. That is the thing with temping...you can sometimes skip one but generally if you don't temp for a few days then FF won't be able to detect ovulation.:shrug:


----------



## em1021

holdinontohope- i mc last year in sept. @ 12 weeks =[ ..my cycles were a little messed up, long periods of time before i o'd, more then my avg 28 day cycle, more like a 38 day cycle?!..but after a few months it went to a 30 day cycle, and even now i have a 30 day cycle lol! might of did the same thing to you, but you should be fine, u might just o later then ur used to!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> im not sure my ticker is right, CM is still creamy and not yet ewcm...mind you, i only checked it yesterday. havent yet today. plus ive BD'd both sat and sun. I feel ROTTEN though. chest is wheezy and sneezing and bunged up :( not happy.

CM can change from day to day and from hour to hour. Creamy doesn't neccessarily mean that it won't change to EWCM this afternoon or this evening or tomorrow. Our bodies do weird things...Just keep on top of checking...Some people don't even get EWCM when they ovulate; just keep that in mind.


----------



## maythisbelove

I'm glad we are all getting closer! Feels like this Oing thing is harder this time around. keeping those FX'd and yall better be DTD as much as you can, esp with OH's traveling and such. 

Hold - I don't know a thing about temps. :/ sorry! I am assuming a DIP down means a good thing? 

Griff - thanks for that definition of CM's . I get so confused about it all. haha

Mom81 - fx'd for your bfp, so jelly you're already in DPO. haha 

:hugs: PS: Lovin' the sigs guys! ;)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> feel better griff! I think my ticker is wrong as well. I have been checking my CM too!
> 
> ps: Let the countdown till SO returns begin! 90 days :cry: Please let us have a stickybean! We've DTD a lot this week/end. haha
> 
> FX'd for all you ladies!

I've got my FX'd for you! It can happen! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

momwannabe81 said:


> nothing to report on my side, no symptoms that might be even bit related was headache but it started after walking in 110 F weather so that prolly has something to do with it. Nothing out of the ordinary. I have moments I'm hopefull as my donation timing this month was Great, but sometimes as i have no symptoms (i know it's to early) i fell it's not the month. OMG still got 10 days to go :o
> 
> Can't say anything about ur chart as not enough temps, should check it in a few days. I know as i screwed mine up by not taking it everyday and with less then 4 hrs of sleep right during Ov. But I see a lil pattern but we just can't make a guarantee on it yet!!
> 
> GL everyone and tons of baby dust


Not everyone "feels" anything in the early stages. You are one CD behind me and I don't really feel anything either. Even with the absence of temp on y0ur chart it still looks really promising! And I wouldn't blow smoke up your ass either...:haha: I'm just not that way. I've got my FX'd that this is your month. Just don't stress too much about it...cause at this point there is nothing more that we can do but wait (I am totally telling myself this as well- :winkwink: )


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> feel better griff! I think my ticker is wrong as well. I have been checking my CM too!
> 
> ps: Let the countdown till SO returns begin! 90 days :cry: Please let us have a stickybean! We've DTD a lot this week/end. haha
> 
> FX'd for all you ladies!
> 
> I've got my FX'd for you! It can happen! :hugs:Click to expand...

you too babe! stickybeans!!! so jealous you are in DPO ;) :bfp: for you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griff, sorry you are feeling bad! Hope you get better soon. :flower: You are right, we will get our bfps and soon too! :thumbup:
> 
> My temps have been a little bit more consistent. I did have a slight dip from 97.02 to 96.83. Then the next two days it was back to around the same 97s. I was worried that meant that I had O'd, but it wasn't higher than the average temp at all. About the same dip today too. :shrug:
> 
> My CM has been wet and just a bit opaque on my finger. Today I felt like there was a rush of wet as I was walking the dog. (TMI, sorry) There was some wet in my underwear and when I checked CM it was finally creamier/whiter. Hoping EWCM is on it's way for Wednesday or Thursday along with a beautiful +OPK.
> 
> I was talking to my SIL last night about my mc. I was so sad. I'm just torn up about it. She said that her friend got pregnant right after her mc, and that most people are extra fertile for THREE months after! FX'd! I would be thrilled! It does seem that the mc pushed back my O. Hoping I'm not annovulatory this cycle. :nope:
> 
> Have a good morning ladies, and I'll check in later. :kiss:

I am sure I have asked this before but do you chart on FF? If so is there any way that you can put the link in your siggy? I would love to check out your chart...

I have heard also that you are super fertile after MC. Hope that this is the case for you. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

This sounds silly, but how do you put a link in your sig? LOL I am SUPER Tech challenged!


----------



## em1021

so im 6dpo today? symptoms so far..if these are considered symptoms...twinges on my right side, going #2 ALOT, hot then cold, SLEEPY! VERY SLEEPY mid afternoon? boobs are starting to become more sensitive? hmm


----------



## griffinh

thanks for the support girls. i left my opks at home (DOH!) so wont be checking opk til 6pm...i may have missed surge by then. i luff you all *hugs and squeezes*

we'll all be in first tri together soon and have to carry on this thread! xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> This sounds silly, but how do you put a link in your sig? LOL I am SUPER Tech challenged!

Go to FF and at the top right of the page there is the share tab and it will give you a link to add to your signature. Go to your control panel and there should be a little icon for links that look like a globe and when the little window pops up then copy it into it...then save your siggy and it should show up. HTH


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> so im 6dpo today? symptoms so far..if these are considered symptoms...twinges on my right side, going #2 ALOT, hot then cold, SLEEPY! VERY SLEEPY mid afternoon? boobs are starting to become more sensitive? hmm

Those symptoms sound promising! :thumbup: FX'd


----------



## em1021

but i hate how AF symptoms are soo similar!


----------



## griffinh

but they still could me babiiieeeees xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I did it! Thanks! :happydance: 

I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on it. The spike in temp too. I'm not sure if that could have been from my mc or if I was sick or it was a fluke or something. :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> but i hate how AF symptoms are soo similar!

Yes me too! Just have to keep hope and remember that you are not out until the :witch: arrives!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I did it! Thanks! :happydance:
> 
> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on it. The spike in temp too. I'm not sure if that could have been from my mc or if I was sick or it was a fluke or something. :shrug:

You did it!:happydance: The spike in temp could be from the MC...no way to really tell TBH....but the temps after seem pretty normal. I think that you are on track to get your + OPK soon and when you do the day of or day after you should get a drop in temp to indicate that. FF should show you ovulation when you have 3 days of temp rises AFTER that temp dip. Just keep up with it and I am sure it will happen for you. FX'd:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Also (and this could be totally off) some people don't ever get a + OPK. So with that...On CD13 your temp dipped; it doesn't mean that you ovulated BUT your 3 temps after (CD14-16) rose. I know that today it went down again but not lower than the temp on CD13 so you are still good and FF may just be confused with the lack of information i.e. no + OPK. I dunno I am no expert so don't take what I say as word KWIM? 
I honestly believe that you have no ovulated yet...but that doesn't mean that you won't either...does this make any sense? Just trying to think it through in my head so it might not :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

see now i wish i didnt forget to temp at te weekend...xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh oh oh! Thank you! I won't take it as bible, but I am seriously excited at your thoughts on my chart, etc. :happydance: :happydance: I am hoping too I am on my way to O and losing the bb might have just pushed things off a bit. I am excited to O this month. I "feel" it coming, if that makes sense. It might be all in my head, but with the CM changing slightly today and the temps, and I just feeeeel it. 

Charting is exciting, as much as a pain in the @$$ it can be! 



griff, I bet you are on your way too. Remembering to temp is tough! :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

well i was wrecked lol. i switched the alarms off so i could sleep - therefore missing my temping alarm hehe! check out the chart though hun.. xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Oh oh oh! Thank you! I won't take it as bible, but I am seriously excited at your thoughts on my chart, etc. :happydance: :happydance: I am hoping too I am on my way to O and losing the bb might have just pushed things off a bit. I am excited to O this month. I "feel" it coming, if that makes sense. It might be all in my head, but with the CM changing slightly today and the temps, and I just feeeeel it.
> 
> Charting is exciting, as much as a pain in the @$$ it can be!
> 
> 
> 
> griff, I bet you are on your way too. Remembering to temp is tough! :wacko:

You just gotta keep the positive thinking!!!:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HELP GIRLS!! 

I just got a smiley on the OPK!!!!!!!!!! Does that always mean that you are fertile? I mean, I know it should, but it just seems weird that I got that smiley so fast. OMG! I am totally freaking out and about to send it to my dear dear OH and beg him to try to come home tonight (he just left early this morning). I cannot believe this. What are the chances I would take so many tests all weekend when he wasn't home and the 1st smiley I take is positive? I don't know why I don't believe it. I also don't have EWCM, just creamy. 

Should I try to get him to get home? Do you think I'm seriously O'ing in the next day or so? 

I am going to take another in a few hours, but I really need to let him know if there is ANY chance he can get home for an hour or two tonight. Ugh ugh ughhhhhhhh!! I hate this. :wacko:


PS- sorry for the sheer panic.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> well i was wrecked lol. i switched the alarms off so i could sleep - therefore missing my temping alarm hehe! check out the chart though hun.. xxx

I have mornings like that...I switch off my alarm but when I do I reach for my BBT and quickly stick it you know where and lay there until it beeps...when it does then I take it out..hit the button and put it back on my nightstand. My BBT keeps my temp so when I get up all I have to do is turn it back on and my temp is there. It helps on those mornings that I don't feel like getting up!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> HELP GIRLS!!
> 
> I just got a smiley on the OPK!!!!!!!!!! Does that always mean that you are fertile? I mean, I know it should, but it just seems weird that I got that smiley so fast. OMG! I am totally freaking out and about to send it to my dear dear OH and beg him to try to come home tonight (he just left early this morning). I cannot believe this. What are the chances I would take so many tests all weekend when he wasn't home and the 1st smiley I take is positive? I don't know why I don't believe it. I also don't have EWCM, just creamy.
> 
> Should I try to get him to get home? Do you think I'm seriously O'ing in the next day or so?
> 
> I am going to take another in a few hours, but I really need to let him know if there is ANY chance he can get home for an hour or two tonight. Ugh ugh ughhhhhhhh!! I hate this. :wacko:
> 
> 
> PS- sorry for the sheer panic.

 First off...calm down...Second...so you got the +OPK...that means your LH is surging...which means that once you get your surge you should ovulate within the next 24-36 hours. So this means that while you MAY not be ovulating this very minute that you very well may within the next 2 days...I suggest (if you were me) that you BD today, tomorrow and the next day to cover your bases. You said that you guys BD'd over the weekend. Did you guys do it last night? If so then you may have the spermies still intact to catch the egg. Sperm can live inside you for up to 5 days. But to be on the safe side you should probably still get in some BD'ing. Is there any way that you can go to him instead of him coming to you? Might make it easier on him and the pressure off him to perform kwim? GL girl! I know how much you want this! Keep us updated! 


Oh another thing...what time did you take the CB OPK? If it was within the last hour; hold your pee for another 2-3 hours and do another test and let us know what it says. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thank you hun. I have taken a deep breath. lol 

I do want this so badly!! We did DTD last night somewhat earlier since he had to leave so early. I am thinking then that I'll ask him to try to get back. I can't because I see clients up until the evening (of course!) and I can't cancel last minute. I know he has a little room in his schedule at night, so it's possible. I'll let him know that if this will stress him too much, we'll just hope and pray this month and try again next. I don't want to poor guy to have a heart attack, which he has threatened flying/riding back and forth for this sometimes. Good thing he's a marathon runner! j/k 

I just took the test at 2. I will take it again at 5 and check back. 

sigh. This TTC business is ridiculous! :dohh: I need a drink! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Thank you hun. I have taken a deep breath. lol
> 
> I do want this so badly!! We did DTD last night somewhat earlier since he had to leave so early. I am thinking then that I'll ask him to try to get back. I can't because I see clients up until the evening (of course!) and I can't cancel last minute. I know he has a little room in his schedule at night, so it's possible. I'll let him know that if this will stress him too much, we'll just hope and pray this month and try again next. I don't want to poor guy to have a heart attack, which he has threatened flying/riding back and forth for this sometimes. Good thing he's a marathon runner! j/k
> 
> I just took the test at 2. I will take it again at 5 and check back.
> 
> sigh. This TTC business is ridiculous! :dohh: I need a drink! lol

I know what you mean! It can be stressful at times. If you guys have been BD'ing regularly then if he can't get back then you still may be ok.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thank you for the reassurance! I'll let him know that too so he can make a decision that's best for him too. I'll be so freaking relieved to get our BFP if not for not having to POAS all the time!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It's all a bunch of hurry up and wait....stress and waiting...but it makes it all worth it in the end when we get that :bfp:


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Thank you hun. I have taken a deep breath. lol
> 
> I do want this so badly!! We did DTD last night somewhat earlier since he had to leave so early. I am thinking then that I'll ask him to try to get back. I can't because I see clients up until the evening (of course!) and I can't cancel last minute. I know he has a little room in his schedule at night, so it's possible. I'll let him know that if this will stress him too much, we'll just hope and pray this month and try again next. I don't want to poor guy to have a heart attack, which he has threatened flying/riding back and forth for this sometimes. Good thing he's a marathon runner! j/k
> 
> I just took the test at 2. I will take it again at 5 and check back.
> 
> sigh. This TTC business is ridiculous! :dohh: I need a drink! lol

omg so funny you said that!!! GIRLS CHECK THIS OUT!!!! one side of the line is *almost* literally, maybe one day away from the colour of the control. its the darkest line i've ever got so far though!!! hold on to hope, me and you are right on the same track!!!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> HELP GIRLS!!
> 
> I just got a smiley on the OPK!!!!!!!!!! Does that always mean that you are fertile? I mean, I know it should, but it just seems weird that I got that smiley so fast. OMG! I am totally freaking out and about to send it to my dear dear OH and beg him to try to come home tonight (he just left early this morning). I cannot believe this. What are the chances I would take so many tests all weekend when he wasn't home and the 1st smiley I take is positive? I don't know why I don't believe it. I also don't have EWCM, just creamy.
> 
> Should I try to get him to get home? Do you think I'm seriously O'ing in the next day or so?
> 
> I am going to take another in a few hours, but I really need to let him know if there is ANY chance he can get home for an hour or two tonight. Ugh ugh ughhhhhhhh!! I hate this. :wacko:
> 
> 
> PS- sorry for the sheer panic.

cm also creamy/milky, not ewcm yet!!! since the picture i uploaded its another fraction darker on one side of the second line *eek!*


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griff, we are totally in sync this cycle! LOL I bet we'll both get our BFPs too! :winkwink: I feel really positive about all the ladies on this thread this month. 

The CM is throwing me off, but I'll check again soon to see if there are any changes.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Thank you hun. I have taken a deep breath. lol
> 
> I do want this so badly!! We did DTD last night somewhat earlier since he had to leave so early. I am thinking then that I'll ask him to try to get back. I can't because I see clients up until the evening (of course!) and I can't cancel last minute. I know he has a little room in his schedule at night, so it's possible. I'll let him know that if this will stress him too much, we'll just hope and pray this month and try again next. I don't want to poor guy to have a heart attack, which he has threatened flying/riding back and forth for this sometimes. Good thing he's a marathon runner! j/k
> 
> I just took the test at 2. I will take it again at 5 and check back.
> 
> sigh. This TTC business is ridiculous! :dohh: I need a drink! lol
> 
> omg so funny you said that!!! GIRLS CHECK THIS OUT!!!! one side of the line is *almost* literally, maybe one day away from the colour of the control. its the darkest line i've ever got so far though!!! hold on to hope, me and you are right on the same track!!!!! xxxClick to expand...

I would say that it is close!


----------



## griffinh

Yay!!! holdon - we are SO in sync its scary lol. im gonna update my chart. weird that my temp went up today and yet im getting a dark line thats almost there? maybe its cos ive come down with a horrendous cold. however, the surge approaches eehee!xxxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griff, I was going to say that! You were super sick, so maybe that caused the spike. :shrug: The big O approaches!!! :happydance: Isn't sad that the big O used to mean something sooooo different before TTC? :haha: 

We're a scarily in sync. I feel like you can write my posts for me. lol 

Send me some of your BDing vibes though so it actually happens this cycle! hehehehe :sex::dust:


----------



## griffinh

lol lots of bding vibes. im knackered - been an eventful night here!
ill pop back on tomorrow. hopefully my temp will drop dramatically xx


----------



## griffinh

hehehe god i hope so! ill update tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Ladies! I am right there with you! My OPK was darker then any of the last four days!! ahglksjthglksdjhtyiuse5o!!!! :dance: SO PUMPED!!! FOR ALL OF US! sorry about the caps, but i am super excited!!! I am not even on the same cycle as my IRL friends. hahaha.

Let's hope my SO's swimmers stay for another 3 days!!! :):) FXD!
you guys rule. just saying.

<3<3<3


----------



## maythisbelove

lookie!! the one i did with FMU was barely there and i took one an hour ago and its just as dark as the control line!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







opk cd18.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3









opk seriescd15cd18.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maythisbelove

SO said "swim baby swim!" when i said "please let your swimmers stick!" :rofl: :haha:


----------



## griffinh

my opk looked like your 2nd one yesterday!!!! EXCITEDAMUNDOOOOO xxxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> my opk looked like your 2nd one yesterday!!!! EXCITEDAMUNDOOOOO xxxxx

shjdfgisdhg YAYYY! :) Do you think I'll be releasing my egg :haha: in like the next two days? Last time we DTD was yesterday evening, roughly 24 hours ago....


----------



## griffinh

says 12 - 36 hours after the opk is a positive... so you may well catch that eggy!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> says 12 - 36 hours after the opk is a positive... so you may well catch that eggy!!!!!!!!!!xxx

pumped as ever right now! man, i am horny too. :rofl:


----------



## griffinh

lols you and me both xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GIRLS!!!!!!!! We did it!! :happydance::happydance: 

The OH was so moved that I put the ball in his court. He said, "Babe, I probably can't get there tonight." I was so super bummed. So, I was sitting on the couch watching tv and texting him about how much I missed him and wanted him when there was a knock at the door. I looked out and it was my beautiful loving hubby. :flower: 

Instantly, I almost knocked him over with kisses and we :sex: like crazy. :thumbup: After, we stayed a while and we laid in bed for about 20 minutes, and then had a snack together before he left. Now, I'm lying in bed with a pillow under my bum (just in case those :spermy: need a little extra boost) and holding in my pee even though it's been over 2 hours. lol I don't want to miss this one one bit. 

I miss my love already, but I am so excited and impressed that we were able to pull that off. haha :wohoo: 

PS-- I got a second smiley on my test this evening too. AND a little EWCM too mixed with creamy/wet. So, FX'd and toes too. Lots of :dust: and positive energy that our BDing did the trick. 

Swim :spermy: swim!! There's an egg to catch!!! :) Also, as I laid down when he left, I felt a twinge/pop on my right side. I had been swearing I'd O from the right side this month and I always get O twinges. Here's hoping my egg is on her way to meet her other half. :kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove, I'm so excited you got your positive! That's one dark test hun! FX'd for you. :bfp:s on the way! :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

Morning lovelies!!! I tested with fmu and the line was as dark as yesterdays. I'm hoping when i test at 2pm that itll be a fat dark line. we bd'd last night as well, so im gonna give it a while before i go rooting for ewcm haha

so EXCITED! xxx


----------



## griffinh

EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!EGG WHITE!!!

YAAAAY1!!!! looks like my CM is ready!!!! just took an opk gonna check it in a little bit!!!!! omg!!!! xxxx


----------



## em1021

yaya!! i guess i missed alot since i last posted!! so everyone is OING?!!!!!:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

GOOD MORNING LADIES. :coffee: I'm pretty excited today. lol 

Temp rise this morning. :happydance: I'm tempted to POAS, but I think I might be let it be. 

griff, I'm so excited for you!! All that BDing, I can't imagine you'd miss your eggy. :thumbup:

Everyone have an amazing day!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> GIRLS!!!!!!!! We did it!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The OH was so moved that I put the ball in his court. He said, "Babe, I probably can't get there tonight." I was so super bummed. So, I was sitting on the couch watching tv and texting him about how much I missed him and wanted him when there was a knock at the door. I looked out and it was my beautiful loving hubby. :flower:
> 
> Instantly, I almost knocked him over with kisses and we :sex: like crazy. :thumbup: After, we stayed a while and we laid in bed for about 20 minutes, and then had a snack together before he left. Now, I'm lying in bed with a pillow under my bum (just in case those :spermy: need a little extra boost) and holding in my pee even though it's been over 2 hours. lol I don't want to miss this one one bit.
> 
> I miss my love already, but I am so excited and impressed that we were able to pull that off. haha :wohoo:
> 
> PS-- I got a second smiley on my test this evening too. AND a little EWCM too mixed with creamy/wet. So, FX'd and toes too. Lots of :dust: and positive energy that our BDing did the trick.
> 
> Swim :spermy: swim!! There's an egg to catch!!! :) Also, as I laid down when he left, I felt a twinge/pop on my right side. I had been swearing I'd O from the right side this month and I always get O twinges. Here's hoping my egg is on her way to meet her other half. :kiss:

Oh! I am so glad that you guys got to BD again!! FX'd this was it for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> GOOD MORNING LADIES. :coffee: I'm pretty excited today. lol
> 
> Temp rise this morning. :happydance: I'm tempted to POAS, but I think I might be let it be.
> 
> griff, I'm so excited for you!! All that BDing, I can't imagine you'd miss your eggy. :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone have an amazing day!!

I saw the temp dip for yesterday and you said it rose this morning? Where is your temp? Add it in because if it continues to rise the next 2 days then FF will give you crosshairs. Oh and also put your + OPK in for yesterday as well. It will help FF pinpoint ovulation!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> I saw the temp dip for yesterday and you said it rose this morning? Where is your temp? Add it in because if it continues to rise the next 2 days then FF will give you crosshairs. Oh and also put your + OPK in for yesterday as well. It will help FF pinpoint ovulation!!

I guess it wasn't showing up yet because I was still logged in. It's there now! :) Godsh, I sure hope it continues to rise. It seems to have risen well above my coverline or whatever you call the highest regular temp. lol


----------



## griffinh

yeah im so excited!!! xxx me and oh will be bding tonight with pillow under bum lol xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

So excited for everyone!! :dance: woo woo! Let's get our BFP's!! :) FX'D!!! So happy for all you. 

what is everyone's first name? I'm Amber, sometimes called Amber Dawn. hahaha


----------



## griffinh

Hayley :D
Hmm. Is it possible to have EWCM and no pos opk? How long before ovulation do you get EWCM? :D xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I saw the temp dip for yesterday and you said it rose this morning? Where is your temp? Add it in because if it continues to rise the next 2 days then FF will give you crosshairs. Oh and also put your + OPK in for yesterday as well. It will help FF pinpoint ovulation!!
> 
> I guess it wasn't showing up yet because I was still logged in. It's there now! :) Godsh, I sure hope it continues to rise. It seems to have risen well above my coverline or whatever you call the highest regular temp. lolClick to expand...

Yes, I would totally call that a O temp dip and rise for today! FX'd that they continue to rise for you!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> So excited for everyone!! :dance: woo woo! Let's get our BFP's!! :) FX'D!!! So happy for all you.
> 
> what is everyone's first name? I'm Amber, sometimes called Amber Dawn. hahaha

My name is Meredith


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Hayley :D
> Hmm. Is it possible to have EWCM and no pos opk? How long before ovulation do you get EWCM? :D xx

I had EWCM well before my + OPK. It is different for everyone as to how long it takes. Just keep testing and BD'ing!!


----------



## em1021

mines Emilie. how cool would it be if we all got BFPs =]!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> mines Emilie. how cool would it be if we all got BFPs =]!

It WILL be A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! :winkwink: 


I'm Hope! :) Creative, huh? lol And Amber, I'm Hope Dawn. :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

That would be awesome I mean last night, i got a pretty dark line (almost there!) at around 6pm. the line was the same at 11am this morning. im yet to test again but the ewcm is getting me hopeful! xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Yay for country names! hahaha

You don't always have to have EWCW to ovulate is what i've heard? sometimes even with scooping you might not have it. If you get that "i think i started my period" feeling in your panties, that's a good sign! hahaha.

sorry, i am so lame sometimes. Coffee hasn't kicked in and SO's internet connection at his hotel room is crappy so we havent really been able to skype. blahhh


----------



## griffinh

oh i know, i more mean is it possible to not have a pos opk if you get ewcm? cos ive heard that can be true, and i dont hav a clue what my chart means lol x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yes, I would totally call that a O temp dip and rise for today! FX'd that they continue to rise for you!:happydance:

Holy crap! I'm so excited now. :happydance: hehe Fingers totally crossed! Your insight is awesome Meredith.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> oh i know, i more mean is it possible to not have a pos opk if you get ewcm? cos ive heard that can be true, and i dont hav a clue what my chart means lol x

Could you possibly have ovulated on CD15?? Your temps have risen. I don't always get pure EWCM and yet I have always "felt" ovulation even before temping and OPKs. I heard some people don't get positive OPKs either, and that your CM is most important. :shrug: 

lol I probably just confused you more! :wacko: 

I had positive OPK, a temp dip and rise now, and my CM was creamy mixed with EW. It varies month to month CM wise for me.


----------



## griffinh

well i could have, i was having pains since last friday. but the thing is, i got no pos opk, no ewcm (just creamy/milky) and i didnt temp at the weekend... xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I would totally call that a O temp dip and rise for today! FX'd that they continue to rise for you!:happydance:
> 
> Holy crap! I'm so excited now. :happydance: hehe Fingers totally crossed! Your insight is awesome Meredith.Click to expand...

Thank you! I try to help as much as I can. I might not always be right but I always have an opinion:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> oh i know, i more mean is it possible to not have a pos opk if you get ewcm? cos ive heard that can be true, and i dont hav a clue what my chart means lol x
> 
> Could you possibly have ovulated on CD15?? Your temps have risen. I don't always get pure EWCM and yet I have always "felt" ovulation even before temping and OPKs. I heard some people don't get positive OPKs either, and that your CM is most important. :shrug:
> 
> lol I probably just confused you more! :wacko:
> 
> I had positive OPK, a temp dip and rise now, and my CM was creamy mixed with EW. It varies month to month CM wise for me.Click to expand...

Hope is right..Not everyone will get a + OPK. Even if you have in the past it doesn't mean you always will. Alot factors into it..the amount of LH in your blood, the time you test, the type of test you use, etc.

Your CM is usually key...But then again some people can get EWCM and not ovulate and then there are others that don't get EWCM or even watery and still ovulate. I know it is confusing but that is why it is so important to temp EVERY day that the SAME time, use OPK's AND check your CM...all those things together can tell you so much.


----------



## griffinh

thanks meredith :D 
just did another opk, within two mins the line has darkened, and one half is now the same colour of the control but the other half is paler lol so getting there!x


----------



## maythisbelove

yay Fx'd! We are Oing later than normal this cycle, at least I am. I just hope the swimmers stick! FXd for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> thanks meredith :D
> just did another opk, within two mins the line has darkened, and one half is now the same colour of the control but the other half is paler lol so getting there!x

As long as even half of it whether its the top or bottom half or one side is as dark or darker than the control line then I would call it positive! Can you possibly post a pic?


----------



## griffinh

ok i just looked at it again! its POSITIVE!!!!!! the line is the same colour as the control :D xx


----------



## griffinh

i have no camera phone lol i am also at work so its not like i can borrow a camera hehehe!!! xxxx yaaaaay xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> ok i just looked at it again! its POSITIVE!!!!!! the line is the same colour as the control :D xx

Good deal!!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> i have no camera phone lol i am also at work so its not like i can borrow a camera hehehe!!! xxxx yaaaaay xxxx

Yeah that may be a little awkward..."Hey can I borrow your camera to take a picture of this stick I just peed on?" :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## griffinh

im literally yipeeing inside lmao! xxxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> yay Fx'd! We are Oing later than normal this cycle, at least I am. I just hope the swimmers stick! FXd for all you lovely ladies!

Me too girl! It's like when you move into college with a new roommate and start to cycle together. LOL


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> i have no camera phone lol i am also at work so its not like i can borrow a camera hehehe!!! xxxx yaaaaay xxxx
> 
> Yeah that may be a little awkward..."Hey can I borrow your camera to take a picture of this stick I just peed on?" :wacko: :rofl:Click to expand...

I just choked on my tea!! :rofl:


----------



## griffinh

LOL

Hope, IM OVULATING! MY BODY WORKS!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooppppeeeeeee! Im gonna get oh tonight and lunchtime tomorrow and in the morning lol. I want that positive test/ I guess my ticker may well be right :D xxxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> ok i just looked at it again! its POSITIVE!!!!!! the line is the same colour as the control :D xx

yayyy!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## griffinh

I am so happy hehe. just told OH that I will be jumping on him later. His email reply was ''absolutely no problem with that' hehehehe!!!!! xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> I am so happy hehe. just told OH that I will be jumping on him later. His email reply was ''absolutely no problem with that' hehehehe!!!!! xxxx

:haha::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## griffinh

I heart you guys! There are no other women out there I can tell how often I :sex: my OH and all about cm hehehe!!!! We're basically encouraging eachother to have as much sex as poss! lol! :hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## griffinh

Intersting queston... when will you all start ic hpts?? lol xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> LOL
> 
> Hope, IM OVULATING! MY BODY WORKS!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooppppeeeeeee! Im gonna get oh tonight and lunchtime tomorrow and in the morning lol. I want that positive test/ I guess my ticker may well be right :D xxxxx

Woohoo! Isn't it so exciting?! GL with the :sex: and babydust sprinkled all around the bed! (or wherever you may be DTD! lol)


----------



## griffinh

I know I'm bopping so much! Haha bed/stairs/kitchen anywhere I cn lol. told oh we would bd with pillow under my bum and he just said yeah i dont care how just as long as we do lol xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Intersting queston... when will you all start ic hpts?? lol xxxx

I heart you guys too! <3 <3 It's so fun cycling together! :kiss: 

I am refusing to test early. Some of you may have read my intense fear of POAS. LOL Like, terror almost. I buy them, and then avoid them. I will _possibly_ be testing Sunday the 29th, just because that is when AF is due and I have a bridal shower hours away. I will just be returning from vacation too. 

However, that said, I think I'm lying. I think I'll probably wait until the 28th. That's the latest my cycle will have been. When are you thinking Hayley?


----------



## griffinh

Well I was thinking 29th cos me and oh have a bet - he reckons I wont be able to *not* test (poas addict lol) and so if I do test early, I have to buy him angry birds sandals, and if i manage to have some self control, he'll buy me a new dress hehehe!!! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

That's such a fun bet! :) 

I am reading more that you can't possibly have a + test before implantation of course, and that implantation could take 7-14 days. So what if AF is due before then? Mine would have been due on the 24th if I wasn't going to be pregnant instead. :winkwink: 14 days would be the 26th. Hmm..


----------



## em1021

yay! im going to test this fri or sat =] i will be 11dpo then, i assume thats long enough to wait?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em, I think you can get a positive then, though if you didn't you still have a chance in teh next couple of days after. 

Let's refresh, girls: What CD/DPO is everyone? 

(pending confirmation, but..) 1DPO!! :kiss:


----------



## griffinh

you can try, its still rare to get a + at 11dpo. though if you graduate to first tri before us, you gotta wait for us to catch up lol. xxx


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> em, I think you can get a positive then, though if you didn't you still have a chance in teh next couple of days after.
> 
> Let's refresh, girls: What CD/DPO is everyone?
> 
> 1DPO!! :kiss:

CD20 - +opk today! xxx


----------



## griffinh

would that make me 1dpo?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> i have no camera phone lol i am also at work so its not like i can borrow a camera hehehe!!! xxxx yaaaaay xxxx
> 
> Yeah that may be a little awkward..."Hey can I borrow your camera to take a picture of this stick I just peed on?" :wacko: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I just choked on my tea!! :rofl:Click to expand...

bahaha...sorry...I am drinking tea this moment!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Intersting queston... when will you all start ic hpts?? lol xxxx

I shouldn't test until NEXT Friday but I am sure it will be sooner whether than later!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

holdon2hope said:


> em, i think you can get a positive then, though if you didn't you still have a chance in teh next couple of days after.
> 
> Let's refresh, girls: What cd/dpo is everyone?
> 
> (pending confirmation, but..) 1dpo!! :kiss:

6dpo


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> would that make me 1dpo?

I got my +s yesterday and then had those pains and the dip and rise in temp. That is why I'm tentatively putting me at 1DPO. As long as your temps climb tomorrow, or if you get any other signs, you may be 1DPO tomorrow since it's days past.


----------



## em1021

7dpo


----------



## griffinh

just sending myself a pic of my GORGEOUS positive test :D xx


----------



## griffinh

chekc it out :D:happydance::happydance:


----------



## griffinh

it doesnt look pos on there but it isss xx


----------



## em1021

it does look pos =]


----------



## griffinh

hhehehe im so happy! gonna be dtd 2nite. gonna get him to come home lunchtime tomorrow as well for some :sex:!!!!!!! Gotta catch that eggy! xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

YAYYY! :dance::dance: :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

Thanks girlies! xxxx


----------



## Myangelavery

i aslo got positive opk today and bd few hrs ago! yayy also using pre seed! i usually get positive opks for 2 days. Good luck hoping for bfp's mayb on the same day! Baby dust!!


----------



## griffinh

Morning girls! We BD'd twice last night :D gonna opk again later just to see if surge has gone x


----------



## griffinh

oh, and check out the pretty temp dip!!! xxx


----------



## griffinh

Myangelavery said:


> i aslo got positive opk today and bd few hrs ago! yayy also using pre seed! i usually get positive opks for 2 days. Good luck hoping for bfp's mayb on the same day! Baby dust!!

is it normal to get a + opk one day and - the next? should i stop opking now i got my + opk?xxxx


----------



## griffinh

I really got abotu 3+ opks lol. il stop posting til you guys wake up now lmao x


----------



## maythisbelove

hahaha. yay to bd!!! :) FXD! so exciting! I had MAJOR O pains last night. Issues with my son's biological father hit the fan last night and now i have to go down to the court TODAY (before he does) and start paper work ON my birthday. lameeee. I hope SO's swimmers stuck around!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> oh, and check out the pretty temp dip!!! xxx

What times did you take Monday and Tuesday's temps? And what time this morning? If you normally take them at a certain time then you can use this site to adjust your temp for the time...like say your temp is 98.34 at 6 am but your normally take your temp at 7 am then it would adjust it to 98.54. It would make a difference if your chart...Now if you do this...write down the temps you have on your chart now and then what it gives you..then change your chart to the temps it gives you...then let us have a look. That way it will be without the "disturbences" and if it's not a "good" chart you can always change the temps back to what they were (since you wrote down the temps you already had..kwim?)

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> i aslo got positive opk today and bd few hrs ago! yayy also using pre seed! i usually get positive opks for 2 days. Good luck hoping for bfp's mayb on the same day! Baby dust!!
> 
> is it normal to get a + opk one day and - the next? should i stop opking now i got my + opk?xxxxClick to expand...

Yes it is normal. It just means that your surge is short...Some people get multiple + OPK's and others get just one or 2. You may have gotten more than one in a day if you had tested at a certain time..you may have just missed the end of your lh surge kwim? Nothing to worry about.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> hahaha. yay to bd!!! :) FXD! so exciting! I had MAJOR O pains last night. Issues with my son's biological father hit the fan last night and now i have to go down to the court TODAY (before he does) and start paper work ON my birthday. lameeee. I hope SO's swimmers stuck around!!

Is it your birthday? If so then Happy Birthday! :cake: 
I am so sorry that you have to deal with LO's bio father. Hope it all turns out well and you have a better day than it started. FX'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

USAFKnineWife said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> oh, and check out the pretty temp dip!!! xxx
> 
> What times did you take Monday and Tuesday's temps? And what time this morning? If you normally take them at a certain time then you can use this site to adjust your temp for the time...like say your temp is 98.34 at 6 am but your normally take your temp at 7 am then it would adjust it to 98.54. It would make a difference if your chart...Now if you do this...write down the temps you have on your chart now and then what it gives you..then change your chart to the temps it gives you...then let us have a look. That way it will be without the "disturbences" and if it's not a "good" chart you can always change the temps back to what they were (since you wrote down the temps you already had..kwim?)
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

ah crap ok i readjusted my chart to suit that site - which is really good!!! 

the dip is still there. what do you think?xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The dip still looks good...did you re-adjust the Monday and Tuesday temps as well? If so put in the time that you adjusted it to and make sure that it isn't marked as "disturbance" and then see what that gives you...


----------



## griffinh

all the times are in there, no idea why its disturbed, its all correct :S xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ok, now I am mildly panicking again. I have been trying to stay stress free as I entered my TWW, so it's a deep-breathing-mild-panic! :wacko: 

CHeck out my chart. This morning I was crushed after my rise in temp yesterday, I had a slight drop today. :( Does that mean I didn't actually O because it wasn't three rises in temp?! 

I would be stunned out of my mind because I had horrendous ovulation cramps all day yesterday, mostly on my right side, but twinges across too. It was wicked! I don't usually get pain that bad, though I always feel O. Now I'm just confused and nervous.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> all the times are in there, no idea why its disturbed, its all correct :S xxx

Look and make sure that the little box isn't check for disturbance up next to the time on your chart...


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. Happy biiiiiiirthday dear Amber. Happy birthday to you!!! :cake: 

Hope you have a great day girl. :) I'm sorry to hear about your son's dad. What a pain in the @$$ on your birthday too! I hope you get to enjoy your day and treat yourself to something fun. Any plans? 

xo!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Ok, now I am mildly panicking again. I have been trying to stay stress free as I entered my TWW, so it's a deep-breathing-mild-panic! :wacko:
> 
> CHeck out my chart. This morning I was crushed after my rise in temp yesterday, I had a slight drop today. :( Does that mean I didn't actually O because it wasn't three rises in temp?!
> 
> I would be stunned out of my mind because I had horrendous ovulation cramps all day yesterday, mostly on my right side, but twinges across too. It was wicked! I don't usually get pain that bad, though I always feel O. Now I'm just confused and nervous.

I think that you are ok...your temp doesn't have to rise above the first temp rise...just has to stay above the dip that you got...your coverline will be around the temp dip..Sad to say that you are just going to have to wait until tomorrow and go from there. Don't get ahead of yourself yet...like I said before; it's all a waiting game :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

cant see any little boxes at all that may be check as disturbed lmao xxx


----------



## em1021

hey! not sure where everyones from but its morning here! so good morning! hows everyone today?!


----------



## pink mum

hi there,im9 dpo today,h r u all?do u ppl have ny symptoms?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> I think that you are ok...your temp doesn't have to rise above the first temp rise...just has to stay above the dip that you got...your coverline will be around the temp dip..Sad to say that you are just going to have to wait until tomorrow and go from there. Don't get ahead of yourself yet...like I said before; it's all a waiting game :hugs:

Thank you again! :hugs: I saw on FF that your temp should rise between .4 and 1 degree. Mine rose .63 on that first day. It didn't say anything about the three temp rises but maybe that's just when your temp rises slowly. :shrug: 

I am hopeful. Like I said, I'd be stunned if that wasn't ovulation yesterday. lol 

Waiting is tough, but I'm game this month! Ready for our :bfp: and sending tons of sticky vibes into my uterus all day long. hehe


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> cant see any little boxes at all that may be check as disturbed lmao xxx

I feel like _I_ should be checked as disturbed after all this TTC! lol I think the OH would agree too!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

pink, a few of us O'd later this month. I'm just 2DPO, so of course no symptoms for me yet! Just trying to figure out all this temping business and starting the waiting game trying to relax as much as possible. I'll be sitting poolside by Saturday for vacation, so hopefully that will help. :winkwink: 

em, Good morning! I'm doing ok. Just checking in with my girls and having my tea. :coffee: I had some major O pains all day yesterday, and today I'm back to status quo. You're inching closer to test time! I'm so excited and hopeful for you! :happydance:


----------



## em1021

drinking tea here too :winkwink: im glad everyone has o'd..right? i think im 8 dpo today! no symptoms really so far :nope: but, it says i should see them by 10dpo. my symptoms were so strong with my son, and my MC last year i knew i was preggo weeks before i tested, i just KNEW, i dont feel anything right now but hubs seems to think i am but hes simple minded, he thinks if you do the deed all the time it will happen right then lol :dohh:


----------



## griffinh

hey girlies! I left so many random messages today lol am i the only one here in the UK? 
hope - stop panicking lol. my chart looks better now ive adjusted the temps! xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> cant see any little boxes at all that may be check as disturbed lmao xxx

Ok sorry bout that...it's the little box next to the temp that says "discarded" not disturbed" Obviously I am disturbed :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> cant see any little boxes at all that may be check as disturbed lmao xxx
> 
> I feel like _I_ should be checked as disturbed after all this TTC! lol I think the OH would agree too!Click to expand...

IKR! It can seriously turn you wacky!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I think that you are ok...your temp doesn't have to rise above the first temp rise...just has to stay above the dip that you got...your coverline will be around the temp dip..Sad to say that you are just going to have to wait until tomorrow and go from there. Don't get ahead of yourself yet...like I said before; it's all a waiting game :hugs:
> 
> Thank you again! :hugs: I saw on FF that your temp should rise between .4 and 1 degree. Mine rose .63 on that first day. It didn't say anything about the three temp rises but maybe that's just when your temp rises slowly. :shrug:
> 
> I am hopeful. Like I said, I'd be stunned if that wasn't ovulation yesterday. lol
> 
> Waiting is tough, but I'm game this month! Ready for our :bfp: and sending tons of sticky vibes into my uterus all day long. heheClick to expand...

The three temp rises above the "O" temp dip would suggest to FF that you did in fact ovulate and FF will give you cross hairs.


----------



## griffinh

USAFKnineWife said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> cant see any little boxes at all that may be check as disturbed lmao xxx
> 
> Ok sorry bout that...it's the little box next to the temp that says "discarded" not disturbed" Obviously I am disturbed :wacko:Click to expand...

lol
yeah nothing is ticked so its all present and correct :D xxxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> cant see any little boxes at all that may be check as disturbed lmao xxx
> 
> Ok sorry bout that...it's the little box next to the temp that says "discarded" not disturbed" Obviously I am disturbed :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> yeah nothing is ticked so its all present and correct :D xxxxxxClick to expand...

Hmm...strange..but either way it all still looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

fingers crossed it starts to riiiiise xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> The three temp rises above the "O" temp dip would suggest to FF that you did in fact ovulate and FF will give you cross hairs.

So it doesn't need to be a progressive rise? As long as it's just 3 above the dip? 
:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> The three temp rises above the "O" temp dip would suggest to FF that you did in fact ovulate and FF will give you cross hairs.
> 
> So it doesn't need to be a progressive rise? As long as it's just 3 above the dip?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

As far as I know...yes! But don't quote me on that...:winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> The three temp rises above the "O" temp dip would suggest to FF that you did in fact ovulate and FF will give you cross hairs.
> 
> So it doesn't need to be a progressive rise? As long as it's just 3 above the dip?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

hun you can search charts on FF with the option to look at pregnancy charts - you can see they have like up down up down but still a rise :D it may help! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> hun you can search charts on FF with the option to look at pregnancy charts - you can see they have like up down up down but still a rise :D it may help! xxx

Woohoo! That was helpful! And I'm just going to throw this out there, but most of the preggy charts had a lower temp on 2DPO than 1DPO. :winkwink: :thumbup: 

I can't wait til we all have :baby:s in our bellies!! This is so exciting!


----------



## em1021

this whole tempting thing is confusing? is it just to track ovulation or does it help u to tell if ur preggo?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> this whole tempting thing is confusing? is it just to track ovulation or does it help u to tell if ur preggo?

Both


----------



## momwannabe81

USAFKnineWife said:


> em1021 said:
> 
> 
> this whole tempting thing is confusing? is it just to track ovulation or does it help u to tell if ur preggo?
> 
> BothClick to expand...

It's the only actual thing that will tell u whether u O or not as u can get false pos on opk or get the surge and not O. Also so many days of high temps (think 17) means u could be preg


----------



## maythisbelove

Sorry I have been MIA! It was my birthday today! Wooo0ooo! Started off with sitting in the court clerk's office for an hour and half before I was seen! But I did it! I filed for FULL SOLE CUSTODY! :dance: You have no idea how excited I am. My SO, we've been together well over 2 yrs, he and I were BFF's before we pushed passed the friend zone. SO has always been in DS's life but now more as a Daddy! and he is an amazingggg one! So anyway, then I had to take my car to my uncle's shop, it was running funny. First thing he says is "You are glowing" not knowing SO and I are TTC (no one knows but like 5 or 6 people). WEIRD HUH!? Then I picked up DS, totally played hookie at work today. OH WELL! We went to my sisters house, ate and headed to the beach. I am surrounded by beaches. I love it. 

I was so exicted to see all the posts upon my return. I am very sorry I don't know a thing about temping. I just (now) started using OPKs. I am so excited to see everyone's progress! Either we are Oing, or are already DPO! SO LET THE 2WW BEGIN!!! l<3<3


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hey Amber! I signed on to check in before bed to see how your birthday went. Seems like an amazing empowering day! You go! :kiss: 

I am so excited we are all in the TWW. Woohoo! :happydance: 

Funny you should say that about your uncle-- my coworker said to me yesterday, "You look...different today...beautiful.." It was so shocking, I was speechless. I wanted to say, yeah that's cause I got laid. lol But maybe, just maybe it was a special glow from having a fertilized little eggy. :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

Funny that u talk about glow as I've been just thinking about it and the last time someone said anything was BC I got laid lmao(years ago). Hoping to get my other glow soon.
How's everyone else.


----------



## griffinh

my temp this morning hasnt quite risen. opk was still pos yesterday and has now turned to a lighter line after this morning so is neg... when should i expect to o? we bdd constalty lol xxxx


----------



## griffinh

hi girls. so i had a bid dip, bd'd, have had three pos opks which are now getting lighter (so surge has happened) and my temp this morning only rose very slightly. shall i give it a day or so to see if i ovulated? xxx i had a look at the charts on FF, and some of them didnt go straight up high right away. plus i sleep with a window open all the time


----------



## griffinh

really annoyed. whenever i come to our thread, i get an answer and you guys are amazing and helpful and oh so ffun to chat to (btw happy belated amber :D)

i was asking the question above on the ttc boards earlier, and NOTHING. people actually ignored me and answered people who commented after me... GRRR


----------



## griffinh

had a feel for my cervix. can reach it when middle finger is all the way in but not before. would this mean its high? its also soft and open. xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Good mooooooorning girls! :wave:

This morning I got my crosshairs. FF put my O as Monday though, which I thought was interesting. Has anyone ever disagreed with FF? I mean, I think I began to O between 1AM ish and the afternoon on Tuesday. We BD'd around 10PM Monday or so. FF only have me a "good" rating on the intercourse timing. :shrug: 

I hope hope hope that we caught it in time! I mean, I am seriously going by the fact that I was in major O pains on Tuesday, which started before I fell asleep on early Tuesday AM. Anyway, major :happydance: that my temp went up a bunch this morning too! Check out my pretty little chart!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> had a feel for my cervix. can reach it when middle finger is all the way in but not before. would this mean its high? its also soft and open. xxx

I would say you are O'ing or just about too. I am sooo bad at CP checking, but I _think_ mine was the same on Monday right before I O'd. Woohoo! 

griff, I hate that, when people disregard questions. That is why I LOVE our thread and want to continue cycling together! Everyone always has something to say. Maybe we're all just more opinionated than the rest of the board. lol Hubbalove would probably agree. :) I think though we are just all nicer. :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> had a feel for my cervix. can reach it when middle finger is all the way in but not before. would this mean its high? its also soft and open. xxx
> 
> I would say you are O'ing or just about too. I am sooo bad at CP checking, but I _think_ mine was the same on Monday right before I O'd. Woohoo!
> 
> griff, I hate that, when people disregard questions. That is why I LOVE our thread and want to continue cycling together! Everyone always has something to say. Maybe we're all just more opinionated than the rest of the board. lol Hubbalove would probably agree. :) I think though we are just all nicer. :winkwink:Click to expand...

oh yay ok. can you see my chart for me please love? i had a slight rise and im reading conflicting information. sometimes people say its gotta be a signifcant rise straight after others say its a start to rise, so its ok... i dunno lol. i defo am gonna keep cycling til we're all in first tri together. this time next year we WILL be swapping tot stories lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## griffinh

got this answer from first tri: "Yeah, give it a couple days. The rise after O can happen gradually. Good luck to you!! " xxxxxxx


----------



## griffinh

haha 2ww here we go

i am having currently crampy pinchy pains in my left ovary. and i have a stinking cold. lol. xxx anyone else?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> really annoyed. whenever i come to our thread, i get an answer and you guys are amazing and helpful and oh so ffun to chat to (btw happy belated amber :D)
> 
> i was asking the question above on the ttc boards earlier, and NOTHING. people actually ignored me and answered people who commented after me... GRRR

Ok lady!!! You have ovulated!:happydance: You had a temp dip yesterday and now your temp rose..that does indicate ovulation. You need two more temp rises...meaning a rise ABOVE the dip from yesterday for FF to detect ovulation and give you crosshairs.. Don't despair...it's now a waiting game...STILL lol

BTW...I tend to stay away from the TTC or TWW boards cause it gets filled up with nonsense...iykwim? I tend to stay on this page or my other threads I frequent.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Good mooooooorning girls! :wave:
> 
> This morning I got my crosshairs. FF put my O as Monday though, which I thought was interesting. Has anyone ever disagreed with FF? I mean, I think I began to O between 1AM ish and the afternoon on Tuesday. We BD'd around 10PM Monday or so. FF only have me a "good" rating on the intercourse timing. :shrug:
> 
> I hope hope hope that we caught it in time! I mean, I am seriously going by the fact that I was in major O pains on Tuesday, which started before I fell asleep on early Tuesday AM. Anyway, major :happydance: that my temp went up a bunch this morning too! Check out my pretty little chart!

Beautiful chart Hope!!! Sometimes FF can be off by a day...that is why it is so IMPORTANT to temp, and do OPK's consistently and BD as much as you can.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> had a feel for my cervix. can reach it when middle finger is all the way in but not before. would this mean its high? its also soft and open. xxx
> 
> I would say you are O'ing or just about too. I am sooo bad at CP checking, but I _think_ mine was the same on Monday right before I O'd. Woohoo!
> 
> griff, I hate that, when people disregard questions. That is why I LOVE our thread and want to continue cycling together! Everyone always has something to say. Maybe we're all just more opinionated than the rest of the board. lol Hubbalove would probably agree. :) I think though we are just all nicer. :winkwink:Click to expand...

TBH...I could never get the hang of checking CP so I don't bother so I have no idea about that..


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> had a feel for my cervix. can reach it when middle finger is all the way in but not before. would this mean its high? its also soft and open. xxx
> 
> I would say you are O'ing or just about too. I am sooo bad at CP checking, but I _think_ mine was the same on Monday right before I O'd. Woohoo!
> 
> griff, I hate that, when people disregard questions. That is why I LOVE our thread and want to continue cycling together! Everyone always has something to say. Maybe we're all just more opinionated than the rest of the board. lol Hubbalove would probably agree. :) I think though we are just all nicer. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yay ok. can you see my chart for me please love? i had a slight rise and im reading conflicting information. sometimes people say its gotta be a signifcant rise straight after others say its a start to rise, so its ok... i dunno lol. i defo am gonna keep cycling til we're all in first tri together. this time next year we WILL be swapping tot stories lol xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

It does not have to be a significant rise...just a rise...go check off some of the charts on FF and you will see.:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> haha 2ww here we go
> 
> i am having currently crampy pinchy pains in my left ovary. and i have a stinking cold. lol. xxx anyone else?

I have been so sick the last 3 days....almost like a stomach virus or food poisoning..plus my entire body feels like I have been run over by a car...everything especially my back hurts so bad. Really tired even though I get plenty of sleep. Cramping, Sore boobs and nipples. And yesterday my nipples would leak if you squeezed them...odd.Bloated and gassy pretty bad too.


----------



## griffinh

Meredith - I LOVE YOU FROM AFAR! lol! you are so bloody helpful and patient with everyone MWAH! when are you testing?
im now starting my 2ww symtom spot :D me and dh are still bding because cervix is high and soft and open, and also cos its fun lol... but i might well be in for a shot this month! xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Meredith - I LOVE YOU FROM AFAR! lol! you are so bloody helpful and patient with everyone MWAH! when are you testing?
> im now starting my 2ww symtom spot :D me and dh are still bding because cervix is high and soft and open, and also cos its fun lol... but i might well be in for a shot this month! xxxx

:hugs: Aww...thanks! I only try...but like I said before...I am no expert.
I shouldn't be testing this early but I did this morning...Here is my HPT tweaked...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/8cfeb125.jpg


----------



## em1021

im 9dpo today and dnt feel pregnant at all, besides being tired :( im so sad i just wanna crawl under a rock!:cry: i have an obgyn appt today for yearly check up so maybe they will see something that i cant see yet im just so let down!


----------



## griffinh

mer - i dont see anything on the test, but its still early!!!

emilie - youre still five days off testing, chin up and pma xxx


----------



## em1021

yeah...but my last 2 pregnancys i KNEW, my boobs hurt and i just knew...i dnt feel crap


----------



## griffinh

aw hun youre really not feeling it today are you? id say give it a couple days. every pregnancy is different right?x


----------



## em1021

nope:nope:...doesnt make sense! i bd alot and caught O..and last time i tried for a :baby: it happened on the first try only 1x bding!!! just frustrating! i mc'd at 12 weeks and waited a year and now i dont want to wait anymore and all my friends are getting preggo it making it worse!!!!:cry:


----------



## em1021

i havnt tested yet, when do you think i could start testing? suppose to get period in 4 days btw


----------



## griffinh

why not start IC from tomorrow at 10dpo? xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> oh yay ok. can you see my chart for me please love? i had a slight rise and im reading conflicting information. sometimes people say its gotta be a signifcant rise straight after others say its a start to rise, so its ok... i dunno lol. i defo am gonna keep cycling til we're all in first tri together. this time next year we WILL be swapping tot stories lol xxx:hugs:

That's def a rise hun! I'm sure it'll continue to rise over the next two days too. 

I just KNOW it too. We will all be mommies together this time next year. :kiss:


----------



## em1021

i dont have ICs..i was going to go to the store today and buy a 3pack of the epts and test over the next 3 days?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> I have been so sick the last 3 days....almost like a stomach virus or food poisoning..plus my entire body feels like I have been run over by a car...everything especially my back hurts so bad. Really tired even though I get plenty of sleep. Cramping, Sore boobs and nipples. And yesterday my nipples would leak if you squeezed them...odd.Bloated and gassy pretty bad too.

I'm just gonna throw this out there, but those sounds pretty promising! ...:happydance: 

When I was preggy (before the mc) I had milk ducts more prominent on my areolas. When I was preggy in the past (also mc), I had slight leakage from the nips. I cannot wait to hear. Your test too looks a little like a faint line, no? Is that even possible right after implantation? 

GL! Surrounding your womb in babydust! :hugs2:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

ems, it's ok girl. Don't give up yet. You're still far off. Implantation might not have even happened yet! Your little one might still be on his/her trek to your womb. Can you ask your doc to check for anything? I dunno. Maybe it's too early for them too. If implantation hasn't happened yet, there isn't hormones released to test for yet. Do you temp? I think a rise in temp that stays is a good sign. 

I never test until I'm late really unless an unusual circumstance. I just don't want the stress of maybe it'll appear tomorrow, maybe my pee wasn't concentrated enough, etc. Less stress = better chance for :baby: afterall! 

We're both of your last preggies boys? Maybe this one is different too bc of gender? Regardless, way to early to worry and stress. You'll get this! :flower:


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> oh yay ok. can you see my chart for me please love? i had a slight rise and im reading conflicting information. sometimes people say its gotta be a signifcant rise straight after others say its a start to rise, so its ok... i dunno lol. i defo am gonna keep cycling til we're all in first tri together. this time next year we WILL be swapping tot stories lol xxx:hugs:
> 
> That's def a rise hun! I'm sure it'll continue to rise over the next two days too.
> 
> I just KNOW it too. We will all be mommies together this time next year. :kiss:Click to expand...

im praying. i went home at lunch and told DF that you ladies think i've ovulated and he gave me the BIGGEST hug heheeeee
Also, I'm supposed to be at a bbq this saturday night at my bosses house. Ive just ovulated so i dont think I should drink but ill need an excuse! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ps, Mer, thank you! It is a beautiful chart if I might say so myself. :kiss: I'm excited. I actually shot up out of bed and woke up the OH with my squeal when I had my temp rise again morning. He thinks I'm crazy. lol 

:happydance:


----------



## griffinh

Hahaha DF laughed at me for getting excited about that this morning too. what the hells he gonna say when tomorrow and saturday go up hehe

hmm i have to be up at 5am on saturday. can i just use that temp adjuster website to get the right temp for my usual time?xxx


----------



## griffinh

oh and ladies, feel free to add me on facebook - but DONT mention TTC because no one knows :D [email protected] xxxxxx


----------



## em1021

my first is a boy, and my 2nd i was only 12 weeks so im not sure :/ but i had the same symptoms with both...and just dnt feel crap and its driving me nuts! and now that i dont feel anything i want to test! with my other 2 i wasnt trying for the baby so i didnt know when i o'd or how many days past o i was or anything so maybe it was later that i felt preggo? im starting to think it was but my periods only 4 days away, seems like i should feel something already


----------



## griffinh

not necessarily hun xxx go get some tests, and test on saturday morning. but if you do get preg, stay in this thread??? xxx


----------



## em1021

yes, ill stay here reguardless.. just want this to happen for me!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have been so sick the last 3 days....almost like a stomach virus or food poisoning..plus my entire body feels like I have been run over by a car...everything especially my back hurts so bad. Really tired even though I get plenty of sleep. Cramping, Sore boobs and nipples. And yesterday my nipples would leak if you squeezed them...odd.Bloated and gassy pretty bad too.
> 
> I'm just gonna throw this out there, but those sounds pretty promising! ...:happydance:
> 
> When I was preggy (before the mc) I had milk ducts more prominent on my areolas. When I was preggy in the past (also mc), I had slight leakage from the nips. I cannot wait to hear. Your test too looks a little like a faint line, no? Is that even possible right after implantation?
> 
> GL! Surrounding your womb in babydust! :hugs2:Click to expand...

Thank you! I just don't feel "right" lol I think though that I am building myself up for a let down. Don't want to do that but my brain won't listen.:haha: I took 2 more HPT's and the pink one that I posted has a really faint but wide line but I can't tell if it is grey or slightly pink...more than likely an evap...the second one I took was a blue strip and there is a super faint thin line there too..not enough to pick up on picture and I have to tilt it just so...Gonna call them both :bfn: cause I shouldn't have to do all that to see it..kwim? Gonna test again tomorrow...it's still super early.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Hahaha DF laughed at me for getting excited about that this morning too. what the hells he gonna say when tomorrow and saturday go up hehe
> 
> hmm i have to be up at 5am on saturday. can i just use that temp adjuster website to get the right temp for my usual time?xxx

Yes mam definately use the temp adjuster link that I posted! If you are ever in doubt or your time is off USE IT!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> oh and ladies, feel free to add me on facebook - but DONT mention TTC because no one knows :D [email protected] xxxxxx

I am the same way....no one knows and I need to keep it that way...too many nosy opinionated busy bodys!


----------



## em1021

griffinh said:


> oh and ladies, feel free to add me on facebook - but DONT mention TTC because no one knows :D [email protected] xxxxxx

added you to fb by the way :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

thank you so much. where did you post your test pic?! xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

here in the thread...maybe a page or two back....


----------



## griffinh

got it em :) added! xxx


----------



## em1021

lol im the same way, plus if it doesnt happen for awhile ppl start asking questions


----------



## griffinh

ah yes saw it lol keep testing! xxxx


----------



## em1021

hey griff- send me some recipes that food looks yummy!


----------



## griffinh

lol which food, my cakes?xxx


----------



## em1021

cakes and the roasts and other good food in ur pix? haha. this american food sucks, that looks yummy! lol


----------



## griffinh

my cakes are something i always do for friends etc, the roasts is my mums christmas dinner! xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I am off ladies...be back in a few hours...going to my BFF's house to hang out and have lunch with her and her 5 kiddos! Have a great day!!


----------



## griffinh

You too! xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Have a great day, Mer!! :)


----------



## em1021

broke down and took a test:bfn::nope: this is going to be a bad day :(


----------



## griffinh

no no its not! PMA girly! you have to smile, chin up, dont test now til Saturday xxx relax as much as pos

Have you ladies thought how youll tell oh? I told him i wouldnt test til 31st July (paha!!!) but im gonna secretly do it, then surprise him with a tiny pair of baby booties attached to a helium balloon :D. xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> broke down and took a test:bfn::nope: this is going to be a bad day :(

I'm sorry girlie. BUT...it's too early anyway. Don't test (if you can wait) until you are a day late. Your bean might just be too small just yet. :hugs: Don't let this ruin your day. Stay positive and focused. Stress is a terrible thing, and a day is a terrible thing to waste. xo


----------



## em1021

i wanted to wrap mine in a bday present and give it to him since his bday is july 18th..but doesnt look like thats gonna happen


----------



## griffinh

YES IT DOES!!!! because you're only 9dpo, so you may well get to tell him on Monday that he's gonna be a daddy xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Have you ladies thought how youll tell oh? I told him i wouldnt test til 31st July (paha!!!) but im gonna secretly do it, then surprise him with a tiny pair of baby booties attached to a helium balloon :D. xxxx

I have thought about this. I'm super duper quirky so I can't just tell. I think I will put the positive test somewhere silly that might take him a little while to find, like the microwave or the oven. hehe I've also considered putting it on his car seat with a note that says something cute like "You're going to be a daddy!!" or "See you in x# weeks, Love, Your Baby." 

If he's away, I'll probably pick him up at the airport :plane:with pink and blue balloons or something. 

Cannot wait for this moment however I decide to do it!! :happydance::hugs2:


----------



## griffinh

Aw thats lovely - i wouldnt put it in the oven though - what if he switches on to heat up!? lol!

Ergh ok I know I'm only 2dpo, and I have a stuffy nose, but im getting runs badly (TMI) lol x


----------



## em1021

haha good thinkin about heating the oven up, we all kno men dont check the oven first that might turn out bad lol


----------



## griffinh

lol exactly  

im gonna be randomly posting symptoms etc now im in the 2ww to warn you girls, also cos im in the uk i can only catch mosta your posts the next day hehe! xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Haha! That would be funny if he switched on the oven. Luckily I have an obsessive hubby who check everything like overkill. hehe He's always worried there is a pan in the oven, or something ridiculous. He swears keeping pans in the oven makes the food taste differently. I stored my pans in the oven when I lived in a little lost during college, and took them out just before cooking. LOL :haha:

I am trying to refuse to symptom spot (we'll see how long that lasts!) except for obsessing over my chart and temps. I'm only 3DPO, so I wouldn't expect symptoms until 10DPOish anyway if that.


----------



## griffinh

yeah me too but cos i know i got a pos opk etc im obsessing lmao x


----------



## maythisbelove

It took me forever to play catch up. haha! Em, get that PMA!! It's too early to tell, you'll want to get it a few more days! :hugs:

Nice charts btw! I dont know a thing about doing the temps, but from what I am reading :dance: yayyy!

2WW Symptom spotting: I have been smelling a lot more...


----------



## griffinh

I wish I could smell something Amber, but i've been bunged up!! last time i was ill was christmas, so my nose isnt enjoying this lol. xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Giiiiirls, what am I going to do when I'm on vacay?? I do have an IPad that I'll be toting along, so I'll try to check in that way. I am going to _attempt_ to just check in once or twice though. The OH wants to try not to talk about the TWW during our trip. He thinks it'll stick if we relax. I suppose there is something to what he is saying, but that's hard! 

I just have to get as much of our thread in before. lol 

Speaking of my trip, what are your thoughts on the following during the TWW? 
-hot tubs 
-heat 
-a cocktail or two :wine:
-walking around 
-possibly a theme park (though I'm not much of a fast roller coaster ride sorta girl anymore. lol) 
-sexy time \\:D/

I am planning on not carrying anything (this isn't new. :haha:) and not drinking my face off of course. But holiday usually means a glass of wine here or there, plus we are going with a bunch of people where some don't know we are TTC. I also love hot tubs, but I told hubby last night that I'm afraid I'll cook our little one. hehe Thoughts?


----------



## griffinh

i dont think walking around will hurt at all, nor will one or two glasses of wine. theme parks ditto. but just ya know, dont binge, dont do extreme sports lol
if im pregnant ill be 8 weeks when i go on holiday! im itching to poas at 2dpo lmao!

btw, sex is FINE!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## griffinh

im sitting with a bowl of ice cubes :D x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey ya'll! Got home and after holding my pee for 3 hours I got these!!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/888fc5d0-orig.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/ef4ce23d-orig.jpg


----------



## griffinh

omg!!!!!!!!!!??????? bfp!!!! girl you have to stay on this thread til we get to you! omg im so happy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## maythisbelove

YAYY!

All of those things are fine to do! Sex, couple of drinks, rollercoasters, all in moderation of course! When are you leaving on vacay you guys! I'm jealous!


----------



## griffinh

im jealous of mer! lol im 2dpo and i wanna test hahahahah


----------



## maythisbelove

:dance: YAYYYY! :bfp:!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!!??????? bfp!!!! girl you have to stay on this thread til we get to you! omg im so happy!!!! :happydance:

I am not going anywhere...this thread and my regular is where I am staying!:hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz
I on the other hand don't know what to think. AF was early last month and today I had a dip below coverline so idk if :cry: or :happydance: as it could be AF coming or Imp dip. Who knows. I don't feel anything out of the ordinary. Kind of freaking out as I don't know what to feel or the temp was just a fluke although it was a well rested day for me 12hrs of sleep. I did check my cp and was High hard and closed so idk about that either but cm was water/creamy.
Ok I am seriously going crazy thinking about this.:dohh:


----------



## maythisbelove

Remember early preg signs resemble AF signs too! Keep that in mind! FXD!

MER SO EXCITED FOR YOU!

NOW its me, hope, hay and momma's turn! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so as I know have af like cramps very mild but there. FX this is it. Although I wanna cry cause I'm soooo scared to find af there every time I go to the loo


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I've had and am still having cramping..FX'd


----------



## griffinh

fingers crossed all around!!!

my temp has gone up for a second day running :happydance: xxx


----------



## griffinh

lots f whi creamy cm. is that normal after ov?x


----------



## em1021

congrats! i think i had an evap line on mine yest. going to test tom morn and see what i get then ;/


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> lots f whi creamy cm. is that normal after ov?x

Yes mam...check out my chart...I've been having either sticky or creamy CM after ovulation..


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> congrats! i think i had an evap line on mine yest. going to test tom morn and see what i get then ;/

Well??? Any news??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are my tests from this morning CD20 9DPO with FMU
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/bc95eb44-orig.jpg


----------



## em1021

I HATE THOSE EQUATE tests!!! lol so hard to read to me. i saw a slight line yes, but im pretty pos it was an evap, i drank so much water before i took it too. im going to use FMU tomorrow and see what happens, ill be 11dpo then, i really wanted to wait til 12 dpo but i have 2 tests left =/


----------



## griffinh

oooooooo all nice!

oh yay ! i just need a third rise now :D x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> I HATE THOSE EQUATE tests!!! lol so hard to read to me. i saw a slight line yes, but im pretty pos it was an evap, i drank so much water before i took it too. im going to use FMU tomorrow and see what happens, ill be 11dpo then, i really wanted to wait til 12 dpo but i have 2 tests left =/

Take a pic and let us see it!!


----------



## em1021

ok, at work now, will do when i get home, its so faint its hard to see :( i dont feel preg so im not getting hopes up


----------



## griffinh

well if its faint, its still a line! keep testing x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

^^^WSS!


----------



## em1021

USAF, what did you do to get prego this cycle? how long have u been ttc and did u do anything dif? need some tips!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> USAF, what did you do to get prego this cycle? how long have u been ttc and did u do anything dif? need some tips!

Well we have been actively TTC for 2 cycles now. This cycle I used Soy CD2-6 and BD'd pretty much every day. Used a softcup after BD'ing on the day of ovulation. Other than that not much. I never did any temping or OPK's with any of my other 4 pregnancies.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

MEREDITH!!! AHHHHHH!!! I just threw my hands in the air and said, "She's pregnant!!" My OH, was on the porch with me drinking his coffee :coffee:and looked up from the paper and said "Who??" LOL 

I am beyond thrilled!!! CONGRATS! See. I did say this was a lucky thread. We are all in this together girls. :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:

No one give up. We're right behind Mer, and we'll all be mommies-to-be soon!!!! Big prayers and babydust to everyone in this thread. :kiss:


----------



## maythisbelove

Em, every preg is different! Stay positive! We are all here for you!
2WWSS: I am still smelling everything. Crampy. HORNY. :haha:


----------



## maythisbelove

This is probably one of the best threads I've ever been on. I've done the forum thing with other sites, but this one <3 YOU GUYS! :hugs: Feels great to know we are all in this together and that I have someone to talk to about all of this. No one knows we are TTC so to be able to talk with you guys makes me :)

:dust:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PS, Mer, where is your chart? I went to stalk it and can't find it. LOL


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Em, every preg is different! Stay positive! We are all here for you!
> 2WWSS: I am still smelling everything. Crampy. HORNY. :haha:

I am like that too!! I am sensitive to smells to begin with but every stinkin thing I can smell...even things I couldn't before...


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em, DO NOT give up. You can't. Until the ugly aunt shows, you are not out. Don't put that pressure on yourself girl. We got this! 

Is the last test you did with FMU? A faint line is still a line, and as long as it's in the 10 minute time frame that it appears, it's a line not evap. Regardless, just hang in there. Hormones climb differently for everyone. Your's might not be as high yet, but well on their way. :flower::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> PS, Mer, where is your chart? I went to stalk it and can't find it. LOL

Click on my FF ticker and it should take you to it!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> This is probably one of the best threads I've ever been on. I've done the forum thing with other sites, but this one <3 YOU GUYS! :hugs: Feels great to know we are all in this together and that I have someone to talk to about all of this. No one knows we are TTC so to be able to talk with you guys makes me :)
> 
> :dust:

I feel the same. I think that no matter what stage or phase of TTC and pregnancy, we should stick it out together. We're like a little support group or coffee club. :) :friends: Thanks ladies for getting me through this!! When I started this thread, I was so sad that I wasn't going to be having my little St. Patty's baby. Now I feel blessed and lucky that we'll all be having bunnies instead. :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

hey ladies :) 2wwss: loads of creamy white cm, stuffy nose, HUNGRY!!!!! x

hope - i did the same, oh came running over asking who was pregnant hahahahaah xxx

amber - me too :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Wow! Looks like you got that positive right after implantation too! Awesome girl! :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Wow! Looks like you got that positive right after implantation too! Awesome girl! :thumbup::kiss:

Yes it looks that way! I just still think it's so early! But like I said before I never knew when I ovulated with any of my others and we just BD'd all the time so I would have never known without AF not showing!


----------



## maythisbelove

I was Skyping with SO and I was reading this board and I yelled out loud "OMG SHE'S PREG" SO said "who?! on your little msg board thing" I said "YES! WHO ELSE!" hahahaha


----------



## maythisbelove

Oh, and I have the dry somewhat stuffy nose thing going on. ugh


----------



## griffinh

i feel horrid because of the stuffy nose :( blerugh
im SERIOUSLY hopeing my temp goes up again tomorrow xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

FX'D baby!!! We're catching up with Mer!


----------



## em1021

ok, girls, this might be TMI but i was just WONDERING something thats been on mine mind....so...here it goes


hubs sperm used to be thick and white (for the first year i knew him and also when i got preg last time)

but now its clear and watery and shoots?! does this mean hes got less sperm...its been like this for the last 6 months now and we have no idea why it changed but im worrying he isnt as fertile anymore?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Oh, and I have the dry somewhat stuffy nose thing going on. ugh

Me too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## maythisbelove

em1021 said:


> ok, girls, this might be TMI but i was just WONDERING something thats been on mine mind....so...here it goes
> 
> 
> hubs sperm used to be thick and white (for the first year i knew him and also when i got preg last time)
> 
> but now its clear and watery and shoots?! does this mean hes got less sperm...its been like this for the last 6 months now and we have no idea why it changed but im worrying he isnt as fertile anymore?

I have no idea :shrug:, have you guys been to a specialist? Could it be from taking any meds? Exersise? Things he eats/drinks? I would definitly call a Doc about that. I wouldn't worry/stress about it until you have a doctors opinion


----------



## maythisbelove

Found this on a Med Board:

Some semen is very much like water, others are so thick it's almost like play-doh ! There are ways to increase or decrease the thickness of sperm, as detailed in my hubby's database written above here...

Also:
Actual semen quantity differs among individuals and can also change for the same individual during different times of his life. Genetics plays an important part in how much a male will ejaculate. Most males ejaculate about one teaspoon of semen. Some medications may affect the amount of semen produced. And you will notice that the longer you take between orgasms the larger the quantity of semen you will ejaculate. (You've probably noticed that if you masturbate more than once a day that the second, third or fourth time you achieve orgasm you release smaller and smaller quanitities of semen. Wait overnight and see how much more your body made while you were asleep.) Additionally, the more aroused you get and the longer you take to ejaculate, the more semen your body will produce. Foreplay &#8212; touching yourself in special ways in special places &#8212; will sometimes stimulate the body to produce more semen, since the body's reproductive glands (such as the prostate) work harder when you're aroused.

Semen from a mature male is usually a milky or pearly-white color. It is not uncommon to see a yellowish tint to the semen if you've abstained from ejaculation for a while. Semen colored with red streaks may signify blood. If you occasionally see a bit of blood it's not necessarily a cause for alarm, but if you see a lot of it, or if it persists, the condition should be brought to the attention of your physician. The same goes any other drastic color changes, which may indicate infection. 

Consistency of semen isn't very consistent; you've probably noticed that the thickness of your ejaculate can vary from day to day. This is because the quality of the fluid is very susceptible to a number of factors. Diet, exercise and frequency of sex can all dictate how thick or watery your emissions are, as can the tightness of the clothes that you wear (tight clothing will increase body temperature and can thus impact sperm motility.


----------



## griffinh

i keep peeping at the first tri board wishing it was me. i remember when i was pregnant last time in march and oh was constantly talking to our 5w2d bean before we lost it. i wish i was there again. felt so emotional last night and ended up crying on oh. lol. saddddo x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> i keep peeping at the first tri board wishing it was me. i remember when i was pregnant last time in march and oh was constantly talking to our 5w2d bean before we lost it. i wish i was there again. felt so emotional last night and ended up crying on oh. lol. saddddo x

Oh honey! You will get back there again!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> i keep peeping at the first tri board wishing it was me. i remember when i was pregnant last time in march and oh was constantly talking to our 5w2d bean before we lost it. i wish i was there again. felt so emotional last night and ended up crying on oh. lol. saddddo x

:hugs: we will be there soon enough babe! <3


----------



## maythisbelove

Funny thing just happend at work just now:

R:"Would you like some sunflower seeds?" Me:"No thank you I am allergic to nuts" R:"All Kinds of nuts? You have to check everything?" Me:"Yes." HAHAHHAHAH 
I was just kidding. Funniest part is, sunflower seeds are not nuts.


----------



## griffinh

thanks girls. i did a mock ticker - if i as pg id be 3w1d now, such an agonizing wait to test1

lmao amber, i saw that on yer facebook! x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> i feel horrid because of the stuffy nose :( blerugh
> im SERIOUSLY hopeing my temp goes up again tomorrow xxx

This thread must be contagious because I just told my OH this morning that I didn't feel well-- head cold wise. :shrug: 

Hopefully it's also contagious in the baby:baby: department!! LOL


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Funny thing just happend at work just now:
> 
> R:"Would you like some sunflower seeds?" Me:"No thank you I am allergic to nuts" R:"All Kinds of nuts? You have to check everything?" Me:"Yes." HAHAHHAHAH
> I was just kidding. Funniest part is, sunflower seeds are not nuts.


HAHA! :haha:

Did you know that sunflower seeds are good for implantation?? :winkwink: Coincidentally I just got back from the market and I am sitting here with bags of sunflower seeds, walnuts and just finished off the pineapple core from my fruit! LOL DOes anyone else ever employ the assistance of foods or other things during the TWW?


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> Funny thing just happend at work just now:
> 
> R:"Would you like some sunflower seeds?" Me:"No thank you I am allergic to nuts" R:"All Kinds of nuts? You have to check everything?" Me:"Yes." HAHAHHAHAH
> I was just kidding. Funniest part is, sunflower seeds are not nuts.
> 
> 
> HAHA! :haha:
> 
> Did you know that sunflower seeds are good for implantation?? :winkwink: Coincidentally I just got back from the market and I am sitting here with bags of sunflower seeds, walnuts and just finished off the pineapple core from my fruit! LOL DOes anyone else ever employ the assistance of foods or other things during the TWW?Click to expand...

YES! I loooove sunflower seeds. I could eat a whole bag in a sitting! I did eat a whole bag of seeds at the beach last weekend :X hahaha


----------



## griffinh

so we're all post ovulation and all suffering with colds?! lol! may well be pregnancy related!
nah i mean, i dont drink coffee or tea and i barely drink, so its not been a problem for me to give things up. i eat fine. although since my chem, i now like salted popcorn - i knew i was pregnant cos i wanted salted crips and popcorn etc. x


----------



## em1021

lol i just got over a cold =] how long has everyone been ttc?


----------



## griffinh

well if we're talking cycles, this is number 3. we fell on cycle 1 but were not trying not preventing since january - however we werent living togethr then so alays missed the egg, and stress had stopped my AF.xx


----------



## maythisbelove

We've been TTC for now one cycle. I had Mirena in for a 13 months after a 17 week fetal demise (HB just stopped 2wks after an ultrasound at my monthly appt :cry:) in March 2010. So we decided to wait, got the Mirena. We split for four months and we are back together, stronger than ever. We've decided to start TTC. I had my Mirena out 6/7/11. Got AF 6/23 or 6/24. Now if we don't get our :bfp: this cycle we have to wait to TTC again until October since SO is in Seattle for work.


----------



## maythisbelove

And I am right there with you on this "cold" thing. I feel so exhausted, eyes are itchy/watery, nose is stuffy. I keep having to clear my throat...ugh.


----------



## griffinh

aw hun sorry to hear about the baby :kiss:
i hope you get pg this cycle. all of us are havin the exact same early cold lol. stuffy nose, itchy eyes, sneezing. im super emotional at the moment. but i think thats just me rather than eggy lol
im really praying for a continued rise in temp tomorrow, i really hope ive ovulated. after a seriously long cycle of 90 days, a chemical, a 70 day cycle, then two periods really close toghether so my body could catch up, im really ready to be a mum. i am so so broody xxx:hugs::blush:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> lol i just got over a cold =] how long has everyone been ttc?

We were TTC for a few months about a year and half ago. Then NTNP until March. March we starting actively trying again-- so, this is our 5th cycle (and last because we are getting pregnant damnit! lol) 

Some factors though that complicate things-- the OH works away, so we have always "made the mark" so to speak like we did this month. Also, I miscarried at 7 1/2 weeks last cycle. :sad1::angel:


----------



## griffinh

:hug: so we are all relatively similar - had a loss and really wanna be mums and are trying, temping and opking etc xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, I am so so so sorry about your loss. :cry: It's so hard to lose a pregnancy. I'm sitting right there with you with lots of :hugs: Everything happens for a reason, and when you get preggy this cycle, you'll feel extra extra blessed. :kiss: 

Hayley, I LOVE that your mood is always broody! haha. I giggle every time I see it. But I hear ya! I wanna be a mama! Me and my love were in the shopping mall the other night and we passed a baby store and I said, "I waaaaaaaaant one!!" I love that he disregards my temper tantrums and brattiness. :brat: LOL


----------



## em1021

ya, i think most all of us MC...=[..hey, atleast we all know we are able to get preggo,i heard theres only a 25% chance of getting preg ur first try, so im not gettin my hopes up, just as long as it happens soon!!


----------



## griffinh

i agree - i know i can get pregnant, which makes me happy, so temping and opking has helped me learn my body and oh wants about 6 kids so im getting to it lol xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

I'm at a loss for words on how supportive you guys are :hugs:

Glad we can get through all this together!

Sorry for everyone's losses. Our angels are all playing together!

I most def agree abt the temping, chartng, opking, it really helps us get to know our bodies!


----------



## griffinh

they are - we just werent ready for them yet. we are now and we're all gonna have easter bunnies!
seriously, love you guys!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

(TMI) anyone else getting a colored discharge in panties? its not brown or anything. I still have some thick CM too coming out.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I love you guys too!! :kiss: 

I love the idea of our angels playing together in heaven. :angel::angel::angel: xo. Me and my OH have two little ones playing in heaven. 

I feel strongly that my baby is ready to come in. My psychic I see twice a month (I know, I'm a nut! lol) tells me that the baby is waiting and ready to come in. I just _feeeeel_ it though. S/he is there and I talk to her or him often. 

Six babies, Hayley! Wow! We're thinking three, but will feel seriously blessed if we just have this one. :flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> (TMI) anyone else getting a colored discharge in panties? its not brown or anything. I still have some thick CM too coming out.

I'm (tmi) wetter and had white discharge yesterday, but CM is mostly sticky or creamyish since O. 

Could it be implantation? I think it can happen between 6-10DPO. :thumbup:


----------



## maythisbelove

Question, this Soy thing for TTC, is it a pill or milk? :shrug: I drink Soy organic milk...Lame question I bet. haha


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> (TMI) anyone else getting a colored discharge in panties? its not brown or anything. I still have some thick CM too coming out.
> 
> I'm (tmi) wetter and had white discharge yesterday, but CM is mostly sticky or creamyish since O.
> 
> Could it be implantation? I think it can happen between 6-10DPO. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im not sure. I am only 3DPO. But I feel wetter too. Esp when I am walking around the office. I almost feel like I need a pantiliner!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> (TMI) anyone else getting a colored discharge in panties? its not brown or anything. I still have some thick CM too coming out.

Yes mam..been having that the past 2 days...not enough to call it anything different than the Creamy CM that I have been having in between...:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> (TMI) anyone else getting a colored discharge in panties? its not brown or anything. I still have some thick CM too coming out.
> 
> I'm (tmi) wetter and had white discharge yesterday, but CM is mostly sticky or creamyish since O.
> 
> Could it be implantation? I think it can happen between 6-10DPO. :thumbup:Click to expand...

That is how I was!:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Question, this Soy thing for TTC, is it a pill or milk? :shrug: I drink Soy organic milk...Lame question I bet. haha

Soy Isoflavones...a pill. You can get them at Wal-Mart for around $6


----------



## em1021

funny when i went to the doc yesterday she said 'do u know what cycle day your on' i said 9dpo and she looked at me so shocked and said HOW DO U KNOW THAT?! i was like im ttc and using opks and then she understood and laughed that i answered so quickly! and i had discharge yesterday, it was white, not much tho, i only noticed cuz black panties, i nvr pay attention to those things as i do not know what it all means lol


----------



## maythisbelove

WHat did the doc say Em!?

Are the soy pills the same as soy milk?


----------



## em1021

those soy pills freak me out, ur only suppose to take them for 5 days and all these rules that i know ill mess up lol. i cant find any proper directions for them so ill steer clear til i can find some good directions on how to take them..i kno it says if ur taking the pills yr not suppose to eat or drink anything w soy cuz it counteracts eachother...doc didnt say anything, just went in to get my script refill =/


----------



## maythisbelove

em1021 said:


> those soy pills freak me out, ur only suppose to take them for 5 days and all these rules that i know ill mess up lol. i cant find any proper directions for them so ill steer clear til i can find some good directions on how to take them..i kno it says if ur taking the pills yr not suppose to eat or drink anything w soy cuz it counteracts eachother...doc didnt say anything, just went in to get my script refill =/

I dont take soy supplements. Doing my research on it! FX'd Em! You still have three or four days until you can test. Somepeople dont get their BFP until 3 or 4 days AFTER :witch: was supposed to show. So hang in there! Stay positive! Everyone's HCG levels vary! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OK ladies...Soy Isoflavones are NOT like soy milk. They are a natural supplement. Some say they are "Nature's Clomid" They work the same as Clomid. You would take them the same way as well for 5 days anytime starting at CD1 but never anytime AFTER CD9. They have to be taken 5 days in a row (no skipping) Also they are half the strength of Clomid and usually come in 40 mg pills so you would take 2 40 mg pills (80 mg) to equal 50 mg of Soy more or less. I started on CD2 with 160 mg, CD3 160 mg, CD4 200 mg, CD5 200 mg and CD6 200 mg. I have heard that Soy causes bad headaches so most women took it at night to avoid the headaches. I didn't get them but I did take it at 7 p.m.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> those soy pills freak me out, ur only suppose to take them for 5 days and all these rules that i know ill mess up lol. i cant find any proper directions for them so ill steer clear til i can find some good directions on how to take them..i kno it says if ur taking the pills yr not suppose to eat or drink anything w soy cuz it counteracts eachother...doc didnt say anything, just went in to get my script refill =/

There are no proper directions as they are not FDA approved as a Fertility Drug.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> That is how I was!:thumbup:

:wohoo: YAY!


----------



## maythisbelove

WooWoo!


----------



## em1021

i know im ahead of myself but cant stop looking at baby clothes online!!! so adorable!


----------



## PrettyUnable

I know its a wasted emotion but I'm so angry about today.

Went to hospital for 2nd internal scan appointment at 9.45am and they hadn't booked it in!!

So was told to wait and Dr would try and see me. Got seen after 2 hour wait and had more bloods taken, was told to come back for results after 2 hours. So went away, tried to distract myself, came back after two hours and had to wait for another 2 and half hours before the dr could see us with the results.

My levels have increased from 35(1st blood test), 59(2nd), 65(3rd) to 388. So they think that I actually got pregnant after the bleeding on 26th to 28th. (It would literally have to be right after) Had first bfp on the 30th, first blood test on 1st July, 2nd on 3rd July and 3rd on 5th July. So I'd be about 3 weeks pregnant now and would explain the low hormone levels.

But also means they can't do anything. They still couldn't rule out miscarriage, ectopic or tell me everything is ok and they won't scan me until 2 weeks time. So have to wait until 1st of August to no more.

All I can say is, I could just scream right now. So much for no stress :growlmad:


----------



## PrettyUnable

maythisbelove said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> and you!!!!! i want everyone having easter bunnies! xx
> 
> yesyes! What if I have another April Fools kid? hahahClick to expand...


Maythisbelove - if everything is fine with this pregnancy, baby would be due April 1st... :thumbup:
I would love my own little April Fool...


----------



## momwannabe81

my temp went up :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

PrettyUnable said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> and you!!!!! i want everyone having easter bunnies! xx
> 
> yesyes! What if I have another April Fools kid? hahahClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Maythisbelove - if everything is fine with this pregnancy, baby would be due April 1st... :thumbup:
> I would love my own little April Fool...Click to expand...

Me too!!


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> I know its a wasted emotion but I'm so angry about today.
> 
> Went to hospital for 2nd internal scan appointment at 9.45am and they hadn't booked it in!!
> 
> So was told to wait and Dr would try and see me. Got seen after 2 hour wait and had more bloods taken, was told to come back for results after 2 hours. So went away, tried to distract myself, came back after two hours and had to wait for another 2 and half hours before the dr could see us with the results.
> 
> My levels have increased from 35(1st blood test), 59(2nd), 65(3rd) to 388. So they think that I actually got pregnant after the bleeding on 26th to 28th. (It would literally have to be right after) Had first bfp on the 30th, first blood test on 1st July, 2nd on 3rd July and 3rd on 5th July. So I'd be about 3 weeks pregnant now and would explain the low hormone levels.
> 
> But also means they can't do anything. They still couldn't rule out miscarriage, ectopic or tell me everything is ok and they won't scan me until 2 weeks time. So have to wait until 1st of August to no more.
> 
> All I can say is, I could just scream right now. So much for no stress :growlmad:

stupid healthy care systems!!! ugh! it makes me mad FOR you because they take forever, only to give you half an answer. sounds like you are pregnant! :dance:-low hcg count this whole time. you just have been testing too early. try and stay positive and stop stressing (easier said than done i know) but less stress will help that :baby: grow! if your HCG is still low, you still have two-three weeks for it to go up and get a legit POStive! FXd and lots of :hugs: :dust:

ps: it would be awesome to have april fools babies together!


----------



## maythisbelove

momwannabe81 said:


> my temp went up :happydance:

:dance::thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PrettyUnable, so glad to see you checking in here. I was worried. I'm sorry you are struggling with the awful healthcare system we have and doctors giving you shoddy answers. :hugs:

So, if I have it right, you got pregnant right after what you believed to be was an mc? That's a-m-a-z-i-n-g! I'm excited for you and can't wait until things are well and you are more safely pregnant so you can relax and celebrate like you so deserve to. :flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> i know im ahead of myself but cant stop looking at baby clothes online!!! so adorable!

em, it's ok. I'm only 4DPO and I was looking for little irish knitted jumpers to bring the baby home in. LOL SO adorable! I can't even stand it. 

I'll confess something too. Now granted, I've used this on and off even before TTC, but...I always have a bottle of Johnson's baby wash and lotion in the house and use them every day. :blush: I love the smell and I thought it might give me that positive feeling I need when I shower right before bed. :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

morning girls. PLEASE look at the chart :D

amber&hope: creamy cm in abundance, and i feel like shit with this cold hehehe
xxxxxx


----------



## em1021

:bfp::bfp:Omg omg omg bpf!!!!!!!!!! GOT MY DARK LINE!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations. Any symptoms? Post a pic


----------



## em1021

No symptoms! Thought I was out for the month! I had symptoms w 2 of my preg and none w this one! Maybe this time its a girl?! How do u post from Ur phone?


----------



## PrettyUnable

USAFKnineWife said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> yesyes! What if I have another April Fools kid? hahah
> 
> 
> Maythisbelove - if everything is fine with this pregnancy, baby would be due April 1st... :thumbup:
> I would love my own little April Fool...Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!Click to expand...

:happydance: Let's hope it's the start of entire thread of April babies:hugs:



maythisbelove said:


> stupid healthy care systems!!! ugh! it makes me mad FOR you because they take forever, only to give you half an answer. sounds like you are pregnant! :dance:-low hcg count this whole time. you just have been testing too early. try and stay positive and stop stressing (easier said than done i know) but less stress will help that :baby: grow! if your HCG is still low, you still have two-three weeks for it to go up and get a legit POStive! FXd and lots of :hugs: :dust:
> 
> ps: it would be awesome to have april fools babies together!

This whole situation has been a nightmare. It looks like I found out I'm pregnant within a day or two and its just made it a whole lot more stressful because of the 4 doctors I've seen, none of them agree. They all tell me different things, and none will give me a straight answer. 
I'm definately pregnant, its just whether its ectopic or I'm so early on that the levels are so low. One Dr said more likely ectopic, the other said that my levels would be more sporadic if ectopic.
All I've learnt from this is that everyone woman is different and Drs with their textbooks know less than the pregnant woman does. Definately go with what your body is telling you, it knows more than they do!!
It would be amazing, we'd have to start a new thread April Fool's Baby Club :happydance:



HoldOn2Hope said:


> PrettyUnable, so glad to see you checking in here. I was worried. I'm sorry you are struggling with the awful healthcare system we have and doctors giving you shoddy answers. :hugs:
> 
> So, if I have it right, you got pregnant right after what you believed to be was an mc? That's a-m-a-z-i-n-g! I'm excited for you and can't wait until things are well and you are more safely pregnant so you can relax and celebrate like you so deserve to. :flower:

Thanks Hope.. I have been checking in, but wasn't joining in until I knew more. I'm feeling really good and positive today, treating myself as pregnant and happy. To get through these next two weeks without stressing myself out so much. I could barely sleep last night for being so anxious I thought I'd have a panic attack... definately not good for my little bean :nope:
So enough is enough.. I'm pregnant, happy and it will be fine! Lol.. if that's what I need to believe to help me atm, I'm going to.
No the Drs now believe that my bleed on 26th to 28th was actually my last period and I got pregnant from :sex: on night of 28th or 29th. So when I took pregnancy test on 30th, I was only a day or two pregnant. Which would explain the hormone count of 35 on the 1st July.
It's all really confusing and they said they won't know for definate until dating scan. 
But after all my opks, temp charting, preseed, softcups etc, I may have got pregnant the day my period ended??
I guess it would go to show that sometimes your body will do weird and wonderful things that no matter how much you try to sway or encourage the course of nature, it will still do its own thing. 
:hugs:


----------



## em1021

K posted as my default..see it? Says my due date is march 27th!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> morning girls. PLEASE look at the chart :D
> 
> amber&hope: creamy cm in abundance, and i feel like shit with this cold hehehe
> xxxxxx

You ovulated!!! Third temp raise. WOOOOHOOOO!!! 
:happydance: 

Boo for feeling sick, though if it means babies I'll take sick for the whole 9!! :winkwink: I have wet/creamy CM and just feel yucko. This won't bode well for a plane. :plane: Just kind of stuffy head and still sort of out of it, like I'm walking around in a cloud.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> Omg omg omg :bpf:!!!!!!!!!! GOT MY DARK LINE!!!

WHAAAAAAT?!?!?!?! Holy crap! This board is blessed! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

CONGRATS girlfriend. See? No worries. Just patience and calm. I knew you had it this month. :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Anyone having issues logging into their FF chat today? I am so annoyed. I put in my login info and it bumps me right back to the login window again.


----------



## em1021

Lucky thread! First month ttc thought I was out for sure!!! Can't believe it I'm shaking!but now creaking out cuz last ended in mc ? :(


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> Lucky thread! First month ttc thought I was out for sure!!! Can't believe it I'm shaking!but now creaking out cuz last ended in mc ? :(

em, you can't get nervous. _Try_ so hard to stay calm and remember you can't do anything except treat yourself gently and try not to let any panic or worry set in. Easier said than done, but YOU GOT YOUR BFP! :happydance::happydance: I am thrilled for you. I know I'll panic too bc of my last mc, but we just have to try our best to "remain calm and carry on" as they say. hehe 

If it's as beautiful a morning as it is here, go outside for a cleansing walk. Connect with nature. Sit outside with a :coffee: cup of tea. R-e-l-a-x. :flower: And be soooo excited, that line is SO dark. How many DPO are you again?


----------



## momwannabe81

em1021 said:


> Lucky thread! First month ttc thought I was out for sure!!! Can't believe it I'm shaking!but now creaking out cuz last ended in mc ? :(

u gotta stay positive and schedule an appointment with dr. They should see u sooner knowing that. Keep us updated


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> :bfp::bfp:Omg omg omg bpf!!!!!!!!!! GOT MY DARK LINE!!!

WOO HOO!:happydance::happydance: I had a feeling! Congrats girl!! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> No symptoms! Thought I was out for the month! I had symptoms w 2 of my preg and none w this one! Maybe this time its a girl?! How do u post from Ur phone?

text it to your email then save it to your computer then upload it to Photobucket. If you can't do that then if you are on a smart phone...Android for instance there is an app you can download called Snapbucket that will upload them to your photobucket and you go from there!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Or you can email it to me and I'll upload it for you! 
[email protected]


----------



## USAFKnineWife

PrettyUnable said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> yesyes! What if I have another April Fools kid? hahah
> 
> 
> Maythisbelove - if everything is fine with this pregnancy, baby would be due April 1st... :thumbup:
> I would love my own little April Fool...Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Let's hope it's the start of entire thread of April babies:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> stupid healthy care systems!!! ugh! it makes me mad FOR you because they take forever, only to give you half an answer. sounds like you are pregnant! :dance:-low hcg count this whole time. you just have been testing too early. try and stay positive and stop stressing (easier said than done i know) but less stress will help that :baby: grow! if your HCG is still low, you still have two-three weeks for it to go up and get a legit POStive! FXd and lots of :hugs: :dust:
> 
> ps: it would be awesome to have april fools babies together!Click to expand...
> 
> This whole situation has been a nightmare. It looks like I found out I'm pregnant within a day or two and its just made it a whole lot more stressful because of the 4 doctors I've seen, none of them agree. They all tell me different things, and none will give me a straight answer.
> I'm definately pregnant, its just whether its ectopic or I'm so early on that the levels are so low. One Dr said more likely ectopic, the other said that my levels would be more sporadic if ectopic.
> All I've learnt from this is that everyone woman is different and Drs with their textbooks know less than the pregnant woman does. Definately go with what your body is telling you, it knows more than they do!!
> It would be amazing, we'd have to start a new thread April Fool's Baby Club :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> PrettyUnable, so glad to see you checking in here. I was worried. I'm sorry you are struggling with the awful healthcare system we have and doctors giving you shoddy answers. :hugs:
> 
> So, if I have it right, you got pregnant right after what you believed to be was an mc? That's a-m-a-z-i-n-g! I'm excited for you and can't wait until things are well and you are more safely pregnant so you can relax and celebrate like you so deserve to. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hope.. I have been checking in, but wasn't joining in until I knew more. I'm feeling really good and positive today, treating myself as pregnant and happy. To get through these next two weeks without stressing myself out so much. I could barely sleep last night for being so anxious I thought I'd have a panic attack... definately not good for my little bean :nope:
> So enough is enough.. I'm pregnant, happy and it will be fine! Lol.. if that's what I need to believe to help me atm, I'm going to.
> No the Drs now believe that my bleed on 26th to 28th was actually my last period and I got pregnant from :sex: on night of 28th or 29th. So when I took pregnancy test on 30th, I was only a day or two pregnant. Which would explain the hormone count of 35 on the 1st July.
> It's all really confusing and they said they won't know for definate until dating scan.
> But after all my opks, temp charting, preseed, softcups etc, I may have got pregnant the day my period ended??
> I guess it would go to show that sometimes your body will do weird and wonderful things that no matter how much you try to sway or encourage the course of nature, it will still do its own thing.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I called my doctors office yesterday and they asked me to wait a few weeks to come in cause he does an ultrasound to date the pregnancy and he would be able to see something then and probably not much now as I am only 2 week and 6 days...I go 9 August so I should be 6 weeks by then.

Keep the hope and like you said..You are pregnant. Be happy until you know otherwise. I've been keeping everything crossed and have been saying little prayers for you for the last week.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Anyone having issues logging into their FF chat today? I am so annoyed. I put in my login info and it bumps me right back to the login window again.

Not with chat but I can't see some charts when I click the links...:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> K posted as my default..see it? Says my due date is march 27th!

Your old pic is still there...:shrug:

Edited to say...I clicked on your old pic and it took me to your profile and I see it!!! OMG! OMG! It's as dark as mine today!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## em1021

Lol ya idk how to change it! I'm 11 dpo took a test a 9 dpo & got bpf..told the hubs as I was jumping on the bed at 7 am and we swore we wouldnt tell this time but he couldn't resist lol ill try to fix the pic


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> Lol ya idk how to change it! I'm 11 dpo took a test a 9 dpo & got bpf..told the hubs as I was jumping on the bed at 7 am and we swore we wouldnt tell this time but he couldn't resist lol ill try to fix the pic

So that test is from 9DPO and not this morning?


----------



## em1021

No that tests from this morning, I didn't even keep the other cuz it was neg


----------



## em1021

Sry meant to say neg stupid phone


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> No that tests from this morning, I didn't even keep the other cuz it was neg

Oh ok! Read that wrong! I see it now in your profile pic!!!:happydance:


----------



## maythisbelove

omgomgomgomgomg!!!! Yay Em!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::hugs: This is a lucky thread!

Hayley- lots of cm too!

2wwss: nose thing going on still, stomach just feels blah, smells. i wigged out on SO last night, broke my phone. :cry:

So happy for everyone getting their :bfp:!!


----------



## em1021

Why does it say I'm 4 weeks preg?! I typed in my ovulation date as July 5th?! Iv tried 10 dif sites and they all say that? How am I that far?!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> Why does it say I'm 4 weeks preg?! I typed in my ovulation date as July 5th?! Iv tried 10 dif sites and they all say that? How am I that far?!

You might just want to put your LMP in there....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think it say 3 weeks 4 days....It has me at 2 weeks 6 days...LMP on 26June and O date of 6July...


----------



## em1021

I get same result from that too?! What day did u ovulate?


----------



## em1021

Lmp is July 19 o date July 5th...that's prob why


----------



## USAFKnineWife

6July....on Cd11...LMP was 26June and I have a 16 day luteal phase so AF was to be due this coming Friday on the 22nd!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yep..I looked and I put in both of your dates...LMP and O date and it says 3 weeks 6 days...


----------



## em1021

Doesn't make much sense tho does it seeing that I o like 12 days ago?! Wouldn't that make me 2 weeks?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Honestly honey I am not sure...All depends on how long your cycles are and all that...See you "O'd" the day before me BUT Your LMP was 19 June and mine was 26June...You are 7 days ahead of me...And it states that you are 7 days ahead of me on Due Date too...I am 2 weeks 6 days and you are 3 weeks 6 days! It's all good!


----------



## griffinh

Congratulaaaaaaaatttiiiooonnnssssss!!!! See!!! Now he has his birthday :bfp: 

So happy i ovulated! Temp went right up! Now it's mine hopes and ambers turn. When are you two testing xxxxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Congratulaaaaaaaatttiiiooonnnssssss!!!! See!!! Now he has his birthday :bfp:
> 
> So happy i ovulated! Temp went right up! Now it's mine hopes and ambers turn. When are you two testing xxxxxx

I'm really conflicted when to test. I usually wait til the bitch is late lol 

What about you? 

About to board the plane. I just had a mild conniption bc I had to go through the xray machine. I'm a worry wart about everything! See you girls on my layover!! :flower:


----------



## griffinh

Lol well I am gonna start at 11dpo and go from there. I think my chart looks pretty healthy and after all the long cycles, im slightly inclined to believe in the moonstones, this is my first month temping/cchartin/moonstone wearing etc... so maybe!!!!!!!!!

So i'm 4 dpo now, we're looking at next saturday xxxx


----------



## em1021

Whoooo! Come on everyone is gonna get bfp I know it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> Whoooo! Come on everyone is gonna get bfp I know it!


Hey hon...about your sig...use the code that has this [] instead of this <>


----------



## griffinh

i really hope so! really want that bfp this month xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

i tested today, just cause. bfn. wahhhhhh fxd m'ladies!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> i tested today, just cause. bfn. wahhhhhh fxd m'ladies!

I ought to smack your pretty little hand! :grr: You better not be sad! Your bean is there...it's currently making it's way down to it's new home! 4DPO would be a freakin miracle! Keep testing though :winkwink: :blush:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

They go by ur last period and not by when u ovulated as tech thats when u started creating the egg.


----------



## momwannabe81

nothing much temp staying up and no symptoms. did a test and of bfn, was the dollar general ones so idk how reliable plus i'm only 10 dpo. 3 more days to go till i take the gooood test. fx


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> i tested today, just cause. bfn. wahhhhhh fxd m'ladies!
> 
> I ought to smack your pretty little hand! :grr: You better not be sad! Your bean is there...it's currently making it's way down to it's new home! 4DPO would be a freakin miracle! Keep testing though :winkwink: :blush:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: That is a great way of looking at it! You got your BFP on 8dpo! That's awesome!


----------



## griffinh

Temp still rising... xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Ive been away for 2 weeks so havent been able to keep up to date but it looks like this has beena great thread...I just wanted to update that I got my very first ever :bfp: this morning on a CB digi at 10dpo!! :happydance: I am so excited. This is our 6month trying and this month we just relaxed (being on holiday) and i did lots of naughty things e.g drank a bit, ate blue cheese and look what happened...feel a bit guilty now tho :( I did use softcups for the 1st time tho so that must have helped a bit :)


----------



## momwannabe81

congratz


----------



## USAFKnineWife

CertainTurton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive been away for 2 weeks so havent been able to keep up to date but it looks like this has beena great thread...I just wanted to update that I got my very first ever :bfp: this morning on a CB digi at 10dpo!! :happydance: I am so excited. This is our 6month trying and this month we just relaxed (being on holiday) and i did lots of naughty things e.g drank a bit, ate blue cheese and look what happened...feel a bit guilty now tho :( I did use softcups for the 1st time tho so that must have helped a bit :)

Congrats! I got my :bfp: at 8DPO but still haven't seen a + on digital yet. I also used softcups ONCE and it was the day of ovulation so maybe that is it??:winkwink: So happy for you!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are my tests from this morning....gotta keep doing them till I see that really dark line..lol
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1a04b3fc-orig.jpg


----------



## maythisbelove

Congrats hun!!! :)


----------



## griffinh

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here are my tests from this morning....gotta keep doing them till I see that really dark line..lol
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1a04b3fc-orig.jpg

Don't stress Hun a line is a line!! Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I know and they are so much darker IRL but I've never known before I was "late" for AF so it being this early really freaks me out!


----------



## griffinh

Re rh blue line. Basically even tho my temp has gone up no red lines came up. I chose which day I though I ovulated. Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Re rh blue line. Basically even tho my temp has gone up no red lines came up. I chose which day I though I ovulated. Xxx

Oh I see....I was a little confused although I have seen them on other's charts before!


----------



## griffinh

lol im just praying my temp stays up. how will i know if im pregnant going by temps? i mean if i'm 4dpo, how long should the temps stay up for? til 14dpo?x


----------



## griffinh

having weird little twinges today in my right side, low down. then it goes to the left. lol.


----------



## maythisbelove

HOLY SORE BOOBIES.

Connor jumped on me SMACK on my boobs. I was in pain!!! And my nips are dark!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> lol im just praying my temp stays up. how will i know if im pregnant going by temps? i mean if i'm 4dpo, how long should the temps stay up for? til 14dpo?x

You could possibly have a dip in your temp indicating implantation but then your temps should go back up...and then they should stay up...above coverline if you are pregnant.


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> having weird little twinges today in my right side, low down. then it goes to the left. lol.

Second this! Weird!! I just feel BLAH.


----------



## griffinh

me too. nose is stuffed up, nipples are slightly sore if i run my hands lightly over them, face has broken out as well. usually i have REALLY clear skin, so i dunno there. 

my ff puts me at 4dpo rather than 5dpo as my ticker says. i have to wait TEN whole days to test! xxx


----------



## griffinh

and i cant stop eating glasses of ice. just ice!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

I have been craving popcorn...popcorn was my thing with Connor...0__0


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> I have been craving popcorn...popcorn was my thing with Connor...0__0

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## griffinh

hehehehehehe i really want it to be our month too!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

My temp still up and staying so far. No symptoms that I can say might be related to pregnancy. Dh has more symptoms then me lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girlssss!!! How I've missed you before I figured out my Internet access. Lol :flower: 

I cannot believe we have another bro Certain! :happydance: woohoo! Congrats! I also cannot believe the dark lines on your test Mer. :wohoo: 

I am having a bit of nervousness today. I'm cramping on my left side tonight kind of bad. What if it's flow? Uhhh. It feels a little like it Or like O but only on the left side. :shrug: I dunno. I'm just nervous. 

I've been having a nice time, trying to balance relaxing and fun times with TTC. I've had a glass or two of wine but nothing else and I've been eating super well. I also took it easy and rested and hydrated even though in the sun today. FXd big time!! I want my baby!! 

My temp is still up though went lower today than yesterday. Trying to stay positive that this is our month. We all have to be pretty this month girls. Come on beanies!!! :kiss::baby:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm with you girlsnwith feeling sick too. Yesterday on the :plane: I said next to a great couple and we talked babies whileninwas knitting baby hats. :) but the husband had a grinder and the smell was making me so :sick: I almost puked. 

I suppose these could be progesterone symptoms right??

I also am super emotional and cried in the restaurant tonight to hubs about everything. Soooo weird. I'm usually ultra emotional but not in front of people who don't know were TTC for cripes sakes.


----------



## griffinh

im there with you on being emotional!
temps are staying up. i wish i could test now and get a positive test! 5dpo though :( xxx


----------



## griffinh

I keep imagining that everyone on this thread will get a bfp but me :( I dont know why. having a down day today x


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> I keep imagining that everyone on this thread will get a bfp but me :( I dont know why. having a down day today x

i feel the same. :hugs: lets try to stay positive babe!


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I'm with you girlsnwith feeling sick too. Yesterday on the :plane: I said next to a great couple and we talked babies whileninwas knitting baby hats. :) but the husband had a grinder and the smell was making me so :sick: I almost puked.
> 
> I suppose these could be progesterone symptoms right??
> 
> I also am super emotional and cried in the restaurant tonight to hubs about everything. Soooo weird. I'm usually ultra emotional but not in front of people who don't know were TTC for cripes sakes.


glad your enjoying your vacay! sorry to hear abt the "sick" symptoms; i think we are all feeling blahh. haha. :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

maythisbelove said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> I keep imagining that everyone on this thread will get a bfp but me :( I dont know why. having a down day today x
> 
> i feel the same. :hugs: lets try to stay positive babe!Click to expand...

i'm trying. yesterday i was sitting eating straight ice out of a pint glass of just ice and feeling annoyed with the world. lol. having weird crazy dreams about people telling me i cant come back to work because i;m having a baby, and i cried yesterday because my room was a mess :haha:

sigh the joys of ttc. my temps are looking ok i think, but its so confusing! what do you think amber? when are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Finally got the digital to show!!!! Woo hoo!!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/9470ed51-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> me too. nose is stuffed up, nipples are slightly sore if i run my hands lightly over them, face has broken out as well. usually i have REALLY clear skin, so i dunno there.
> 
> my ff puts me at 4dpo rather than 5dpo as my ticker says. i have to wait TEN whole days to test! xxx

Sorry about the stuffiness. Good deal on the nips though:thumbup: My face is broken out too and i have nice skin generally....

WHo says you have to wait all that time to test? You know I didn't:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> and i cant stop eating glasses of ice. just ice!xxx

You may be a bit dehydrated....I think I am overhydrated....Instead of being stuffy my nose is extremely runny...and it is clear fluid...that's what I get for drinking over 5 32oz. gatorades yesterday!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I'm with you girlsnwith feeling sick too. Yesterday on the :plane: I said next to a great couple and we talked babies whileninwas knitting baby hats. :) but the husband had a grinder and the smell was making me so :sick: I almost puked.
> 
> I suppose these could be progesterone symptoms right??
> 
> I also am super emotional and cried in the restaurant tonight to hubs about everything. Soooo weird. I'm usually ultra emotional but not in front of people who don't know were TTC for cripes sakes.

Hey Hope! Just wanted to say that your chart still looks great!!:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> I keep imagining that everyone on this thread will get a bfp but me :( I dont know why. having a down day today x
> 
> i feel the same. :hugs: lets try to stay positive babe!Click to expand...
> 
> i'm trying. yesterday i was sitting eating straight ice out of a pint glass of just ice and feeling annoyed with the world. lol. having weird crazy dreams about people telling me i cant come back to work because i;m having a baby, and i cried yesterday because my room was a mess :haha:
> 
> sigh the joys of ttc. my temps are looking ok i think, but its so confusing! what do you think amber? when are you testing? :hugs:Click to expand...

I think that your temps look good as well. Just gotta keep the faith. I was having weird dreams too around the same time...:hugs:


----------



## em1021

griff! dont think that! remember a few days ago i thought for sure i was out?! and i got my bfp! i still dnt feel preggo and believe i am! haha! u never know!! u might be suprised like i was!


----------



## griffinh

thanks girlies. i just been feeling yuck today. i have to wait because i have a bet with oh lol

i really wish i had my bfp too xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> i'm trying. yesterday i was sitting eating straight ice out of a pint glass of just ice and feeling annoyed with the world. lol. having weird crazy dreams about people telling me i cant come back to work because i;m having a baby, and i cried yesterday because my room was a mess :haha:
> 
> sigh the joys of ttc. my temps are looking ok i think, but its so confusing! what do you think amber? when are you testing? :hugs:

Hayley, your chart looks a lot like mine. I had a slight dip yesterday but mostly all climbing temps. I think were still on par with our cycles and symptoms. Lol I bet it's a good think and well all be getting our :bfp:s around the same time. :flower:


----------



## em1021

well, i got for my ultrasound on aug 12! =] cross ur fingers for a healthy baby with a heartbeat, i cant take another mc! im crossing my fingers for u girls for pos testssss!!!!


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> i'm trying. yesterday i was sitting eating straight ice out of a pint glass of just ice and feeling annoyed with the world. lol. having weird crazy dreams about people telling me i cant come back to work because i;m having a baby, and i cried yesterday because my room was a mess :haha:
> 
> sigh the joys of ttc. my temps are looking ok i think, but its so confusing! what do you think amber? when are you testing? :hugs:
> 
> Hayley, your chart looks a lot like mine. I had a slight dip yesterday but mostly all climbing temps. I think were still on par with our cycles and symptoms. Lol I bet it's a good think and well all be getting our :bfp:s around the same time. :flower:Click to expand...

i really really hope so xxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hey Hope! Just wanted to say that your chart still looks great!!:thumbup:

thanks Mer! I have been nervous. I can't believe how lonely the TTC world used to be without you ladies! :flower:

And woahhhh! Congrats on the positive digi! I can't believe this. :happydance: super yay. I'm sure I will be buying all kind of tests just to see the different positives on each of them. Lol. and I'm gladnto see on the others you are still Sharpie'ing them!! :winkwink:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> well, i got for my ultrasound on aug 12! =] cross ur fingers for a healthy baby with a heartbeat, i cant take another mc! im crossing my fingers for u girls for pos testssss!!!!

Thanks em!! Im hoping we aremall just behind you guys. :kiss: good luck on your ultrasound! What an absolutely amazing experience that must be! :)


----------



## griffinh

well done em + meredith, just first of many on this thread :D x


----------



## griffinh

cervix is completely unreachable.... lots of sticky/creamy cm xxxx


----------



## griffinh

I have the most painful wind ever xxxx


----------



## em1021

mmm, having cramps today, around my belly button..i hope thats normal ;/


----------



## griffinh

stretchy? round ligament pains hun :) apparently AF signs are common around now, try not to panic xxx


----------



## em1021

i know! im like freaking out over every little thing! its a dull cramp but still! ah! im so paranoid! i need to see a heartbeat and a healthy baby! after a mc u tend to freak out ALOT more then if u nvr had one!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales, I don't know a thing about temping! :( 

Glad we are on the road to BFP! Mer and Em have theirs. :dance: That leaves me, Hales, and Hope! :dance: So excited!!


----------



## griffinh

that's ok. I keep peppering the wall with comments and symptoms, im not being annoying i promise :Dx


----------



## maythisbelove

Boobie updated: They hurt doing the day of course, but as soon I that bra comes off and jammies are on Man do they hurt!!! I also noticed they look a tad bigger, SO did too! HAHA. We were on skype and he's like "did your boobs get bigger?" I told him I already have huge boobs, he said no, they look more firm. Also, noticed my nips are a little darker and veins!


----------



## griffinh

Ooooooooooooooooooo! :happydance: for your tatas! lmao
mine are sore on the nipples - like if i brush my finger down them its STING!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooo! :happydance: for your tatas! lmao
> mine are sore on the nipples - like if i brush my finger down them its STING!xxx

:happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## griffinh

im a mess of emotions today! hows your days been ladies?x


----------



## maythisbelove

im eating fruit. lots of it. WHAT?! hahahaha


----------



## griffinh

lol im coughing, sniffing and trying to interview people at work *aaaghh!*

how old are all of you by the way? I'm 23 :) xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

I just turned 24 on the 13th!! I am very irratable, nose thing going on. Blew my nose this morning and streak of blood in my boogies. :rofl:

what do you do for work?


----------



## griffinh

agreeing with that, dizzy, gassy and annoyed today!
im a recruitment consultant - put teachers into jobs for a living :) its pretty sweet!
I was a PA for years but I moved from London to Kent and called random companies looking for work, and the guys I work for now took me on! what do you do?


----------



## maythisbelove

Teachers are awesome! Def UNDERpaid if you ask me! Foundation to life ya know?

I'm an insurance agent. Home/Auto/Commercial for an independent agency, we work mostly with Farmers Insurance.


----------



## griffinh

Haha teachers aren't so underpaid in the UK! You're looking at around £25-30k (uk pounds) for every teacher who has completed their first teaching year. I dont even earn that!!!!

We get a lot of canadian teachers over here, not so much US cos they can;t get the right visas!x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am way older than the 2 of you for sure....lol 
I am a SAHM...I volunteer during the school year at the little one's school and I also make jewelry.


----------



## griffinh

oo making jewellery sounds awesome!xxxx


----------



## em1021

i work for heating and air company in the office =] 

ALSO, my doc called me and wants me to come in NOW for blood work to make sure my levels are rising and i dont have another mc, going to monitor me closely =] yay ill get some peace of mind!!


----------



## griffinh

yay! update us soon and let us know how it all goes :) xxx :babydust: xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> i work for heating and air company in the office =]
> 
> ALSO, my doc called me and wants me to come in NOW for blood work to make sure my levels are rising and i dont have another mc, going to monitor me closely =] yay ill get some peace of mind!!

That's awesome...my OB wants me to wait to come in cause he likes to do an U/S to date things and we both know it's still super early...GL and FX'd everything is good!


----------



## griffinh

girls let us know how it goes x


----------



## maythisbelove

Yes Please let us know! FX'D :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Nothing going on for me. At 3 am went to loo and check cm and there was a slight hint of pink. Not on fingers but when I use the toilette paper. af is due Thursday or Friday, hopefully its not coming early. My temp still up but not going higher. Got sick today but pretty sure was from riding bike in 101'F hot I'm telling u. So I'm not really paying attention to any symptoms. The only one I have is sore throat. Not when touching or drinking. Just muscles hurting. Weird


----------



## maythisbelove

momwannabe81 said:


> Nothing going on for me. At 3 am went to loo and check cm and there was a slight hint of pink. Not on fingers but when I use the toilette paper. af is due Thursday or Friday, hopefully its not coming early. My temp still up but not going higher. Got sick today but pretty sure was from riding bike in 101'F hot I'm telling u. So I'm not really paying attention to any symptoms. The only one I have is sore throat. Not when touching or drinking. Just muscles hurting. Weird

FXd babes!!! :dust: :)))


----------



## maythisbelove

Random: I did an OPK and there was a line similiar to Mer's CD18 line (see chart on page 30) What does this mean?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Random: I did an OPK and there was a line similiar to Mer's CD18 line (see chart on page 30) What does this mean?

:saywhat:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Cramping on the left a few hrs last night didn't continue at all today. My boobies are sore to the touch mostly on the sides and bottoms. And I'm having some gassiness/bloat. :shrug: I am super crossing fingers for everyone here and me too. xo

Amber, could it be?!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm older too than you ladies. Lol 

I'm an art therapist who works with troubled teens and runaway youth. I heart my job. :kiss: I also see clients individually some evenings.


----------



## griffinh

no idea on the opk, maybe pregnant?
girls, my temps is STILL climbing! higher almost every day now! stuffy nose, REALLY gassy and bloated, very emotional for no real reason (i cried during glee lol)
xx


----------



## momwannabe81

well checked cm and there was more blood in it not just a hint i could clearly see it in the cm (watery/creamy), I feel more and more like AF is happening soon but my stubborness is making me try and stay positive but idk, just feel out. One thing i noticed tho that my cm was watery/creamy (creamy in the watery) that i've had since Ov and this is the second time after O that i found ewcm only when (tmi) dug for it around cervix,didn't add to FF cause tried to mess it up. It look like snot and stretched for an inch -inch and half (2.5-3cm for those European ladies (I'm both lol)). My temp looked good for 2 days after the drop and now is slowly going down (by 0.1 F). Sorry for the long update, I tend to say one thing and make it a million (big mouth I know LOL). Any opinions plz whether it's good or bad


----------



## griffinh

apparently its normal to have ewcm right before period, as it gets dragged out with af. hope thats not the case though!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

sounds like we're getting closerrrr yayyyy

ps: i love art!


----------



## griffinh

hopefully! nose still stuffed up. I cried my eyes out in the bath last night, but i couldnt work out why i was so upset. cried during glee and my nips are still feeling a little tender. oh says they feel squishier and rounder lol. x 6dpooooo my temp is still rocketing though so im hoping thats a good thing! having dull aches in my tum today as well xxx


----------



## em1021

momwannabe- did u take a test yet?! ur 12 dpo, thats when i got my bfp?! and u all sound like ur having promising symptoms!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls I am amped! This isnan exciting time! :) 

Momwannabe, do NOT give up til the witch shows her face. And remember em thought flo was on the way! I keep holding onto that. :flower: 

Hayley, I am an emotional wreck to for the silliest things. Cried because oh said I looked pretty, cried because my SIL was having a rough day. And get this...I cried because you girls have struggled with TTC! :hugs: 

Someone tell me about temps please. My temp is climbing higher than ever before. What signifies flo vs preggies?? I know if your temp stays up for 18 days you're almost guaranteed pregnant but does temp climb high for af too? When would it drop?


----------



## griffinh

omg you could easily be me hun lol. we're so in sync!xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Girls I am amped! This isnan exciting time! :)
> 
> Momwannabe, do NOT give up til the witch shows her face. And remember em thought flo was on the way! I keep holding onto that. :flower:
> 
> Hayley, I am an emotional wreck to for the silliest things. Cried because oh said I looked pretty, cried because my SIL was having a rough day. And get this...I cried because you girls have struggled with TTC! :hugs:
> 
> Someone tell me about temps please. My temp is climbing higher than ever before. What signifies flo vs preggies?? I know if your temp stays up for 18 days you're almost guaranteed pregnant but does temp climb high for af too? When would it drop?

Looking at your chart I honestly think it looks perfect!:thumbup: I am not sure about the rise for pregnancy vs rise for af...sorry


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Girls I am amped! This isnan exciting time! :)
> 
> Momwannabe, do NOT give up til the witch shows her face. And remember em thought flo was on the way! I keep holding onto that. :flower:
> 
> Hayley, I am an emotional wreck to for the silliest things. Cried because oh said I looked pretty, cried because my SIL was having a rough day. And get this...I cried because you girls have struggled with TTC! :hugs:
> 
> Someone tell me about temps please. My temp is climbing higher than ever before. What signifies flo vs preggies?? I know if your temp stays up for 18 days you're almost guaranteed pregnant but does temp climb high for af too? When would it drop?

you may have implanted 6dpo where that drop is! simon (my fiance) asked if i had implanted yesterday because my temp didnt go up, it stayed the same (and seeing as all week it went up not down or equal) he might well be right????? xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, we are so totally in sync! Lol :thumbup: Thats what I was thinking about the slight temp dip. I've been comparing my charts all morning. Lol Not everyone gets an implantation dip or bleeding but I'm grateful for anything I can grasp onto in this TWW! 

Thanks Merideth! :) I sure hope so. It went up today and I was surprised it went up so much. From what I'm reading temps will dip at around 16 for a pending flo. FXd this isn't the case for any of us!


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Hayley, we are so totally in sync! Lol :thumbup: Thats what I was thinking about the slight temp dip. I've been comparing my charts all morning. Lol Not everyone gets an implantation dip or bleeding but I'm grateful for anything I can grasp onto in this TWW!
> 
> Thanks Merideth! :) I sure hope so. It went up today and I was surprised it went up so much. From what I'm reading temps will dip at around 16 for a pending flo. FXd this isn't the case for any of us!

thats true, thats why i thought maybe i did implant, because it didnt go up at all then this morning, sky rocketed!!! :happydance: what do you think?xx


----------



## em1021

i was real emotional too! crying over nothing really lol and sleepy, no real symptoms til lately, been crampy and sleepy and my boobs hurt and are heavy


----------



## griffinh

em remind me did you temp?xxx


----------



## em1021

nope, no tempting. i have no idea how to do all that lol just did the clearblue opk, bd on the day i had a smiley and got preg lol


----------



## griffinh

lol gosh i hope thats what happened for me xxxx


----------



## griffinh

I've got the BEST idea. I'm going to get a blue tshirt made with 'THE DADDY...WELL, ALMOST!' on it and give it to OH to tell him hes a dad. I have to keep it a secret for a week though cos i am testing next week, and our anniversary is 8th August!!! xxxx


----------



## em1021

haha u cant keep it a secret i bet! i couldnt even keep it a secret for 2 days til his bday! wait, i take that back..i couldnt even keep it a secret for 2 seconds! when i saw the line i jumped all over the house yelling!!! haha


----------



## griffinh

lmao well i will try, cos id love to give him the teeshirt as our anniversary gift. he'll know that its for the baby otherwise! xxxx


----------



## griffinh

getting some sharp cramps in my lower right hand side... hopeing this is implantationx xx


----------



## em1021

waiting for my results of the bloodwork from yesterday!!! ahh!! wonder what normal levels are for 4 weeks?!


----------



## griffinh

no idea but i hope everything is perfect! you didnt have implantation cramps did you em? I'm getting sharp stabby pains in the right side, and a general dull ache. CM is such that it feels like a period is on the way and its VERY creamy... xxxxx


----------



## em1021

mmm. i had cramps, on my right side, then my left side..then a dull cramp down low like my period was coming but mostly on one side or the other, idk what it was though.


----------



## griffinh

it was bean trying to find a good home! hehehe!
im excited to test and i wanna do it now but i know i shouldnt. tomorrows only 7dpo!xxx


----------



## em1021

OK GUYS!! my levels are 153. she said btwn 5-450 was normal! and i go back tom to do another blood test to make sure my numbers doubled!!! :happydance: that was kinda a relief! now i have to wait til tomorrow! jeeze!!!:wacko: does still worry me cuz when i had the mc last time my levels doubled like they were suppose to, which leads me to believe they made a mistake and thought i was further then i was and called it a mc too early


----------



## griffinh

Yay for levels!!! you're still only 4 weeks though so sounds great!!! :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

em1021 said:


> haha u cant keep it a secret i bet! i couldnt even keep it a secret for 2 days til his bday! wait, i take that back..i couldnt even keep it a secret for 2 seconds! when i saw the line i jumped all over the house yelling!!! haha

:haha: i can picture you frailing your arms around hahaha (in a good way) :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

:wohoo::yipee: << LIKE THAT:haha:


----------



## maythisbelove

and I don't know CRAP about temping, maybe ill learn next month. 

So excited for everyone!! :)


----------



## griffinh

symptoms today amber?? :) xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> symptoms today amber?? :) xxx

haha BLAH can you tell? Not feeling very much. Just tired. When I DO goto bed its like midnight or 1am then i have to get up at 630 in the morning. blah. Rushing around trying to get connor ready. He pooed in his underwear 2x yesterday, back to back. ugh. nasty poos at that! 

I miss Paul. I don't feel very hopeful right now. :nope:


----------



## griffinh

NO you MUSTNT get despondent! I did yesterday, i sat and cried during glee and then in the bath but i didnt know why. oh thinks im nuts lol. last time i was pregnant, i cried because his shorts were inside out (this was at 7dpo!) then at 9dpo got the positive lmao. toay having on and off boobache, crampy pains in lower tum, more towards the right than anywhere else, major gas... just random yucks. and my nose is stuffy. xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> NO you MUSTNT get despondent! I did yesterday, i sat and cried during glee and then in the bath but i didnt know why. oh thinks im nuts lol. last time i was pregnant, i cried because his shorts were inside out (this was at 7dpo!) then at 9dpo got the positive lmao. toay having on and off boobache, crampy pains in lower tum, more towards the right than anywhere else, major gas... just random yucks. and my nose is stuffy. xxx

I'm not really feeling anything happening. "/ Hope your symptoms are what i think they are!! :) :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

I bloody hope so. I have about 30 one steps waiting to be dipped into pee and im ITCHING to do it lol ! xxx


----------



## em1021

lol ya that was me! except i was jumping up and down on the bed as soon as i made it out the bathroom! haha! i was shaking and couldnt even talk right!!! ur symptoms look good girls! i was gassy, i was burping alot, and i pooped ALOT, tmi i know but like seriously 3x a day!!! not normal for me! lol


----------



## griffinh

im there with the gassy and pooping lol. i not long went but now im needing to fart lmao!!!!! not cute when you're at work in a silent office...ah well;, the oh can handle it later! crampies in my right side lower tum are more like a niggly ache? xxx


----------



## em1021

lol! ya i had that on my right side..not sure what any of that means,..not very helpful but this pregnancy has been pretty uneventful which is good, but creepishly quiet lol


----------



## griffinh

implantation im wondering! i feel like i did when i was pregnant before, which i lost, but still im hoping. we caught first time and this time i have temped etc. my temp is so way up its unreal! xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hi girls, 
I keep reading this thread and I'm glad to hear you're all doing good. Congrats on the :bfp:s and fingers crossed to everyone still waiting :dust:
I'm feeling so shitty today. My back is really aching, slightly constipated (sorry for tmi) and my tummy feels really weird and achey...
I'm really down about everything. The wait until August 1st is killing me. Its like every wait with ttc and pregnancy is 2 bloody weeks. I just want and need to know already if everything is ok or if its ectopic. I feel pregnant.. or at least I have done up until today... today I feel so crap that its almost like AF is coming. 
The fact that I've no idea of how far along I am doesn't help either... its just a confused mess with no answers.
I want to curl up and cry... I'm terrified to get attached to this baby incase everything isn't ok. I'm trying to prepare myself but I'm just so worried, everything else seems unimportant and I keep getting so stressed out over nothing. I've just had enough :nope:
My other half is still being positive about everything which helps... most days, just not today :cry:
I'm sorry to moan, I'm just not sure where to post atm whilst I'm stuck in limbo.. :shrug:


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I think am out more blood today. Not on pad yet but its AF. Temp went even further down.:cry:


----------



## maythisbelove

momwannabe81 said:


> Well I think am out more blood today. Not on pad yet but its AF. Temp went even further down.:cry:

So sorry to hear love. :hugs: We'll get them next time! Stay strong and next time you go in, relax!! Drink some wine till you feel goood when you use your donation next time! We're here for you!<3<3


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> Hi girls,
> I keep reading this thread and I'm glad to hear you're all doing good. Congrats on the :bfp:s and fingers crossed to everyone still waiting :dust:
> I'm feeling so shitty today. My back is really aching, slightly constipated (sorry for tmi) and my tummy feels really weird and achey...
> I'm really down about everything. The wait until August 1st is killing me. Its like every wait with ttc and pregnancy is 2 bloody weeks. I just want and need to know already if everything is ok or if its ectopic. I feel pregnant.. or at least I have done up until today... today I feel so crap that its almost like AF is coming.
> The fact that I've no idea of how far along I am doesn't help either... its just a confused mess with no answers.
> I want to curl up and cry... I'm terrified to get attached to this baby incase everything isn't ok. I'm trying to prepare myself but I'm just so worried, everything else seems unimportant and I keep getting so stressed out over nothing. I've just had enough :nope:
> My other half is still being positive about everything which helps... most days, just not today :cry:
> I'm sorry to moan, I'm just not sure where to post atm whilst I'm stuck in limbo.. :shrug:

Dont give up! The more you stress the more damage its going to do! Didn't you say your hcg was still low a week ago? It very well could of gone up! 2WW limbo is insane! I hate it! Please stay strong and positive!! If that little bean did stick, imagine what joy it will bring to you and yours! We've all been through it babe, one day at a time. But until you do know what is going on, don't fret. Take it easy, have fun and do something for you! Stay busy! I know none of what I am saying is probably helping much, but know you have people here who support you! Wish i was there to give you a big hug and bake you a pie!:hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lokd7kCnJb1qm1wh3o1_1280.png?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1311192318&Signature=xDeHFWuDGGQ37cMtq1IxsnFruJI%3D


HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## maythisbelove

https://www.doobybrain.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/human-egg.jpg

Releasing the egg!!!

https://www.doobybrain.com/2008/06/13/human-ovulation-captured-on-camera/


----------



## griffinh

sorry to hear that hun - next month will be your month!
prettyunable - try to stay calm hun itll be ok xxx

girls, i am crunching on ice, horny as hell and FINALLY got rid of the gas lmao - oh wasnt too impressed hehehehehe

cant wait to see what my temp does at 7dpo tomorrow!! <3 to all of you - you've all been amazing tower of strength and completely supportive during tww :D LOVE YOU!!!!!!!x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me posting? I've been reading your thread since the start as I too am ttc this month :o) just needed the guts to post and say hi!

I am 7dpo today, due AF on the 26th July. I am a mum of 2 boys (5yr and 3yr) and am VERY excited about ttc #3! 

#1 wasn't planned but was very much welcome! #2 was planned but nothing like now as #1 was only 9mths old when we conceived so it was a 'if it happens then fab!'

I am having a few symptoms but also think I'm kidding myself. Perhaps so not to get my hopes up. 

I have been having on/off cramping on my left side for the last couple of days, more so tonight. Last night I had a dull ache right across my lower abdomen.

My cm is creamy but slippery and feel quite wet down below (sorry if tmi). Normally I am 'drier' this time of my cycle.

My right boob has been sore on and off, mainly on the outter edge.

I am also shattered! I get to 6pm and I'm ready for bed! Being a parent is tiring at the best of times but not this knackering! 

I want to test Friday but keep thinking I should wait till Tuesday. I just want to know!!!

Didn't really symptom spot with my 2nd pregnancy, it was only when I missed my period I tested. # 1 I was clueless with as I was on the contraceptive pill!

Enough rambling!

Good luck to all and congrats to those with BFP :o)

xxx


----------



## griffinh

yay new members!!!! good luck hun!!!xx

TMI...but...stronger orgasms from increased blood flow.....

my oh is always fantastic in the sack and i'm always left satisfied (more than satisfied actually) but i was actually hysterically laughing afterward. usually if its that intense i tend to cry, but i couldnt stop laughing for a full five minutes!!! now my tummy is all tight and feeling lovely since coming so hard.
i've been reading that the increased blood flow is the reason, but holy shit lol.
:D :happydance: :D


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> yay new members!!!! good luck hun!!!xx
> 
> TMI...but...stronger orgasms from increased blood flow.....
> 
> my oh is always fantastic in the sack and i'm always left satisfied (more than satisfied actually) but i was actually hysterically laughing afterward. usually if its that intense i tend to cry, but i couldnt stop laughing for a full five minutes!!! now my tummy is all tight and feeling lovely since coming so hard.
> i've been reading that the increased blood flow is the reason, but holy shit lol.
> :D :happydance: :D

It always makes me giggle..that is how dh knows:winkwink:


----------



## PrettyUnable

maythisbelove said:


> Dont give up! The more you stress the more damage its going to do! Didn't you say your hcg was still low a week ago? It very well could of gone up! 2WW limbo is insane! I hate it! Please stay strong and positive!! If that little bean did stick, imagine what joy it will bring to you and yours! We've all been through it babe, one day at a time. But until you do know what is going on, don't fret. Take it easy, have fun and do something for you! Stay busy! I know none of what I am saying is probably helping much, but know you have people here who support you! Wish i was there to give you a big hug and bake you a pie!:hugs:

Thanks hun..
My hcg levels were 35 on July 1st, then 59 then only 69, and had gone upto 388 on 15th July. So theyve increased but still low.
Ive had a chilled out night tonight, had a bath and read some whilst other half made food, bless him. So its helped abit. I always feel better in water for some reason.
Thanks so much, think I was feeling so shitty I just needed to vent somewhere where people would just listen :hugs:
The pie sounds good so I wish you were too lol :flower:


----------



## PrettyUnable

griffinh said:


> yay new members!!!! good luck hun!!!xx
> 
> TMI...but...stronger orgasms from increased blood flow.....
> 
> my oh is always fantastic in the sack and i'm always left satisfied (more than satisfied actually) but i was actually hysterically laughing afterward. usually if its that intense i tend to cry, but i couldnt stop laughing for a full five minutes!!! now my tummy is all tight and feeling lovely since coming so hard.
> i've been reading that the increased blood flow is the reason, but holy shit lol.
> :D :happydance: :D

Definately with you on this! We havent been DTD much since :bfp: but when we have, WOW. And its soooooo easy for me to come that its almost embarassing, I actually apologised to my OH for coming so soon. Dont know who was more surprised, him or me! Lol.


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> yay new members!!!! good luck hun!!!xx
> 
> TMI...but...stronger orgasms from increased blood flow.....
> 
> my oh is always fantastic in the sack and i'm always left satisfied (more than satisfied actually) but i was actually hysterically laughing afterward. usually if its that intense i tend to cry, but i couldnt stop laughing for a full five minutes!!! now my tummy is all tight and feeling lovely since coming so hard.
> i've been reading that the increased blood flow is the reason, but holy shit lol.
> :D :happydance: :D

:haha::haha::happydance: hahah yayyyy for awesome sex and orgasms!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> Dont give up! The more you stress the more damage its going to do! Didn't you say your hcg was still low a week ago? It very well could of gone up! 2WW limbo is insane! I hate it! Please stay strong and positive!! If that little bean did stick, imagine what joy it will bring to you and yours! We've all been through it babe, one day at a time. But until you do know what is going on, don't fret. Take it easy, have fun and do something for you! Stay busy! I know none of what I am saying is probably helping much, but know you have people here who support you! Wish i was there to give you a big hug and bake you a pie!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun..
> My hcg levels were 35 on July 1st, then 59 then only 69, and had gone upto 388 on 15th July. So theyve increased but still low.
> Ive had a chilled out night tonight, had a bath and read some whilst other half made food, bless him. So its helped abit. I always feel better in water for some reason.
> Thanks so much, think I was feeling so shitty I just needed to vent somewhere where people would just listen :hugs:
> The pie sounds good so I wish you were too lol :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs:thats what we are here for baby!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

No one likes my sweet pics i posted?


----------



## PrettyUnable

maythisbelove said:


> No one likes my sweet pics i posted?

I love the door hanger, really made me giggle.

The egg release albeit fascinating was a little too graphic for me. In my mind the egg release is like the opening credits of Look Who's Talking, all pink and fluffy with a bruce willis commentary


----------



## maythisbelove

PrettyUnable said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> No one likes my sweet pics i posted?
> 
> I love the door hanger, really made me giggle.
> 
> The egg release albeit fascinating was a little too graphic for me. In my mind the egg release is like the opening credits of Look Who's Talking, all pink and fluffy with a bruce willis commentaryClick to expand...

:haha: Paul and I refer back to that movie/scene all to often!! I just thought it was cool looking. What really goes down in our bodies. heehee

PS SO JEALOUS OF EVERYONE HAVING SEX :growlmad: ;)


----------



## griffinh

I loved thos pics, it put OH off his dinner, lol.


My temp has again CLIMBED!!!! The only time it's been relatively low, was at 5dpo where it didnt go up. Now i'm almost a whole degree more! OH said last night I was like a human radiator -extra hot (body temp wise hehe) xxxx


----------



## griffinh

my chart added red lines, that put me at 5dpo not 7... how come?!?! xxx


----------



## griffinh

you see on my chart that i had pos opks tues and weds, i thought ovulation occured within 18-36 hours of the pos opk? wouldnt that make ff wrong?x


----------



## griffinh

*OMG!!!!

went to the loo just now, and in the middle of my underwear among a small patch of CM, was a dot of pink blood. About the same size as a dot from a thick board marker pen!!!
did a couple of 'deep' wipes, and nothing else
omg omg omg after the small cramps yesterday, could this be IB????????????????????????? FF puts me at 5dpo so dont know now!!!!!!! 

LADIES, YOUR THOUGHTS PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!!xxxxxxxx*


----------



## PrettyUnable

Sounds good for implantation bleed to me hun :happydance:
Just have to wait to test now :hugs:
I dont get whats goin on with ff and why its put you back, makes no sense to me but Im only just learning how to work them. Only put in 2temps when had the bfp so havent since lol.
Good luck hun and lots of :dust: for it being your sticky bean getting comfy


----------



## griffinh

i hope so!! i had similar on tp the last time i was pregnant and got a bfp three days after the bleed. im still crampy but not as much as yesterday. yesterday it was mainly on the right side too!!!! im trying to not get hopes up but i squeeked in the loo lol xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

shreeeiiikkk! yayyyyyy!!!! :dance: fx'd!!!!

i think im out, not feeling a thing :/


----------



## griffinh

shush now, em didnt either remember!!!!!!

im skipping about but i dont even know if it is IB lol i had the same spotting last time though! xxxx


----------



## em1021

ok girls...last night, we had sex for the first time in prob 5 days. (tmi) but, it was pretty good! but, after we finished i whiped and i had a dime size amount of CM or something and it was a light light pink, almost couldnt see it, then i went pee and whiped and it was another spot of light light pink, almost couldnt see unless u looked hard at the color difference of the tp and the cm. ...this is normal after sex correct? nothing to worry about? it went away and i havnt been cramping or seen anything else come out..just making sure that it was from sex and normal?


----------



## griffinh

If you're not cramping, then everything is fine :) If you see red blood (and i mean not straining your eyes to distinguish from the TP!) and start having cramps, go to early preg unit. If you're worried, ring the doctor

What do you reckon to my dot lol? also getting lots of CM today! xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> ok girls...last night, we had sex for the first time in prob 5 days. (tmi) but, it was pretty good! but, after we finished i whiped and i had a dime size amount of CM or something and it was a light light pink, almost couldnt see it, then i went pee and whiped and it was another spot of light light pink, almost couldnt see unless u looked hard at the color difference of the tp and the cm. ...this is normal after sex correct? nothing to worry about? it went away and i havnt been cramping or seen anything else come out..just making sure that it was from sex and normal?

I think that it is normal. It is probably just your cervix being irritated from sex. I read somewhere that someone's OB said that bleeding = normal, cramping=normal, bleeding with cramping=not normal. I think that you are fine.:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> shush now, em didnt either remember!!!!!!
> 
> im skipping about but i dont even know if it is IB lol i had the same spotting last time though! xxxx

I have never had IB so I dunno...It very well could be though! FX'd!!


----------



## griffinh

merediiiiiiitttttthhhhh!!!!!! what do you think to my crosshairs/possible ib?? you are the guru who knows it!!! xxxx


----------



## em1021

i had implant bleeding with both my kids..i dnt remember how far along i was, i know it was before i tested though. wasnt much, just a tinge of pink when i whiped, thought i was gonna get af but instead i got a baby lol. and ya, im not hurting or anything like that, it was pretty deep sex, and it was a small amount in my cm, it was mixed with other fluids, it wasnt just strait blood, and it was such a light pink like this  so i think red blood is bad? i got to doc today for another level testing, im hope its nothing im just paranoid!


----------



## griffinh

ah yeah thats fine youve nothing to worry about hun :) xxxx
i hope my dot of blood was ib. if i had a camera phone id have take a pic and posted it here hahahaha!!! i may well do wehn i get home! xxxx


----------



## em1021

oh, and i just went pee and wiped and i got clear stretchy snot! eww!!!


----------



## griffinh

hahaha the joys of being pregnant! i have lots of creamy cm at the moment andmy nipples are SO sensitive! xxx


----------



## em1021

ew! i had that with my son, but not til later on jeeze! so gross lol. ya when i first got preggo this time i had creamy cm. ew ew lol. i try not to look down there but after i saw the pink stuff iv been looking


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> merediiiiiiitttttthhhhh!!!!!! what do you think to my crosshairs/possible ib?? you are the guru who knows it!!! xxxx

Well this is what I think...Did you continue with the OPK's after you got those 2 positives? I ask because some women can carry their surge for longer than most...Remember I had positives from CD9-12? You may have ovulated later than you thought and apparently FF thinks so too with your temps. I would honestly go with what FF says as it is almost never wrong. Our bodies are tricky sometimes and that is why we do the OPK's, temp and use FF. I think you are on the right track especially with the spot of blood this morning that could very well be IB...even at 5DPO...it is possible so keep the faith...:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> oh, and i just went pee and wiped and i got clear stretchy snot! eww!!!

I am getting the same thing...it happens in pregnancy...Mine varies from creamy to stretchy throughout the day.


----------



## griffinh

i had the two positives, then faded out to nothingness :) xxx 

really really really want that bfp! xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> i had the two positives, then faded out to nothingness :) xxx
> 
> really really really want that bfp! xxx

I say just go with what FF says and if you feel the need to test a few days earlier according to where you think you are opposed to where FF says you are then go for it!!:thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

lol @ if i feel the need. i'm a total poasa! i even tested last night. bfn of course, but not the point lmao. i had cramps all day yesterday and even getting on and off crampy pains today, and then the spot this morning.. i swear im taking a pic of my knickers and uploading later lol xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well if you had the IB today then the :bfn: is to be expected. You won't draw a :bfp: before implantation.


----------



## griffinh

lol yeah i know, its just a weird addiction :D i didnt expect the spot of blood today, i was sitting on the loo, looked down at my underwear and starting almost screaming lol! xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

griffinh said:


> lol yeah i know, its just a weird addiction :D

:haha:
Totally!!! I'm pregnant and I still poas on my ic's... pure addiction, and the fear that I'll stop getting positives... what a fool I am :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

PrettyUnable said:


> griffinh said:
> 
> 
> lol yeah i know, its just a weird addiction :D
> 
> :haha:
> Totally!!! I'm pregnant and I still poas on my ic's... pure addiction, and the fear that I'll stop getting positives... what a fool I am :blush:Click to expand...

You are no fool!:hugs: I still poas every morning...and I take pics of them and I upload them and post them here!:hugs:


----------



## griffinh

lol thats cos we're normal! xxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Makes me feels loads better. I'm not alone!!! Yay... :happydance:
I haven't done them every day, and usually do them at random times of day or night to really test it :dohh:
My lines on the ic are as dark as if not darker than the control line now where as my first positive on 30th June could almost have been an evap, so I definately am pregnant, I think I can safely rule out miscarriage... just gotta beat ectopic now...fx'd.


----------



## griffinh

youll be fine honey i feel it in my bones. im PRAYING im pregnant. oh keeps asking me when we can test and talking to my tummy saying 'come on egg, burrow your way in!' hehehehe xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

griffinh said:


> youll be fine honey i feel it in my bones. im PRAYING im pregnant. oh keeps asking me when we can test and talking to my tummy saying 'come on egg, burrow your way in!' hehehehe xxx

Aw thats lovely of him... :flower:


----------



## griffinh

yeah he's a keeper :D im itching to test but i cant lol x


----------



## griffinh

i took a pic of what i think is my ib hahaha s that realllly yuk??x
also tested. thought i saw a line but bfn hahahaha im going ttc mad!xxx


----------



## em1021

remember, i tested at 9dpo and got a evap looking line, but i think it was an acutal line that was sooo faint it look like evap cuz 2 days later i got my bfp!


----------



## PrettyUnable

I got real bad eye line with my first bfp's on ic's, had to use frer for me to really believe it was there.
Try again with fmu and post on here so we can see too... :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

hehe i will but im only 5dpo hahahah and i think i implanted today (crampies and blood spot) i took a pic of it and sent it to my oh hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Show it to us too!!!!!


----------



## griffinh

hahaha my underwear! it was pink this morning and has now dried out xxx


----------



## griffinh

my 5dpo pm bfn - cos im nuts!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think i see a faint line but its blurry!


----------



## griffinh

on the test theres nothing i can see, as its way too early!!! i dont see anything either. can it be tweaked?X?


----------



## em1021

whats the lil line on the right?


----------



## griffinh

i just tweaked it... i cant see a THING in person but theres a line on the tweak..


----------



## griffinh

seriously i cant see this in person.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I for sure see it now!


----------



## griffinh

yeah but lol because there is NOTHING on the stick right here in front of me. its so weird! is that even possible?! xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

tilt it in different light...put a flashlight up to it...


----------



## griffinh

i have done. its stark blank to the eye. mind you its not fmu, but surely if there wa nothing there the tweak wouldnt have that line?! oh reckons its just TOO early ... :S


----------



## PrettyUnable

I can see the 2nd line in the tweaked version...
My ic's are awful for showing up definate positives, its only this past week I've had clear ones with them... before they all could have been evaps.
5dpo is too early to test, stereotypically but everyone is different and you never know... and lets face it, the majority of us are even testing when we're on our periods out of sheer determination to get pregnant. 

Here are my tests to compare... don't know if this helps at all.

First is from 30th June, 2nd photo is from 1st July and then todays test...
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7590.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0532.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0575.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## griffinh

apparently you can always get a line on a tweaked test? last time i was pregnant ics were great for positives. this i couldnt see anything til the tweak :shrugs:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hmmm.. I dunno about the always getting a line with a tweak.. makes sense though.
Just have to sleep on it hun and test in a couple days time or in morning? I'd probably be testing every morning until know one way or the other lol..
FX'd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## griffinh

thats exactly my plan from tomorrow 6dpo or not lmao ! xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Pretty - My personal opinion - I think you are past the epotic preg stage. you would of known by now one way or another! your hcg is climbing! and not to mention you'd be keeled over in pain, sharp sharp cramps, and bleeding. :hugs:

I am estatic about the progress of everyone's beans! :dust: :hugs:

Please keep me in mind and thoughts. I dont have any cm, i'm dry, no symptoms now :cry: I don't feel pregnant. Just tired. I have been super busy at work and drained by the time I get home!


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales - you're getting closer oh em geeee! :dance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Pretty - My personal opinion - I think you are past the epotic preg stage. you would of known by now one way or another! your hcg is climbing! and not to mention you'd be keeled over in pain, sharp sharp cramps, and bleeding. :hugs:
> 
> I am estatic about the progress of everyone's beans! :dust: :hugs:
> 
> Please keep me in mind and thoughts. I dont have any cm, i'm dry, no symptoms now :cry: I don't feel pregnant. Just tired. I have been super busy at work and drained by the time I get home!

^^WSS...I think your little bean is just a slow grower is all...:hugs:


----------



## griffinh

amber dont get sad-youre not out til witchypoo shows her face. omg was looking at maternity stuff today! getting ahead of myself or what...


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> amber dont get sad-youre not out til witchypoo shows her face. omg was looking at maternity stuff today! getting ahead of myself or what...

:hugs: thanks babe. I am trying to stay positive. Just CM isnt really there, def not in my panties. Just had a sharp pain in my abdomen. :shrug: I feel a slight pressure down under, boobs arent sore anymore. I just want my bfp. :brat: hahahaha Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Omg thisnis the absolute worst time for me to be away!!! I miss you girls! :kiss: 

So glad to read all the progress. Hales, I am so skied to see you undies spot! Lol that's totally IB girl. It has to be with the cramps and everything. 

Mama, I'm so sorry IF the witch shows. Don't give up totally until she's here in full. If she is we are totally here for you. No body is giving up until we all have bfps! 

Pretty, I am praying for you and know it'll be ok. 

Mer, I want to hear how its going? What are you feeling like this early on? Do you have boys, girl or both with your other children? 

Amber!!! Don't you dare give up. Were in this month I just know it. :hugs:

I love you ladies!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

And a super big welcome to our new person! :flower: 

When I created this thread I had no idea how magical it would become or how incredibly supportive. Weeeeelcome! :)


----------



## sweetpeaxo

Aww I want an Easter baby too. Hopefully it happens for us! :-D


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ok, so now for me..

So ive officially done EVERYTHING I could do this month. Last night we went to ripleys and touched the famed fertility statues!!! Ahhhhhhh! :happydance: I was soooooo freaking excited. I even took pictures of them. And I went back and touched them when we were done and thought of all of you in this thread as I did. So werenall blessed now! :hugs: I'm not doing this alone! Hehe 

I'm crampy a bit. Very dull like flo a bit but way early. I keep saying to the oh that it would be an evil trick for her to show and show early. Ugh. :nope: Still trying to stay positive. 

My temp dippity dipped today! So I'm worried. Take a look. I'm pretty wet and keep thinking the witch showed and keep going to the bathroom to check. CM is very watery. My face is broken out which I never ever ever get but mostly think from the sunscreen. And my nipples are so sore the shower water even hurt them. And bbs are BIG! OH is not complaining. Lol 

What do you guys think of my temps? If they go up tomorrow it's good and down would be bad right?! Ugh. Hate waiting. I'm 9dpo according to FF but I won't test on vacation in case. 

Fxd and super duper baby dust to us all! Love! :kiss:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Omg thisnis the absolute worst time for me to be away!!! I miss you girls! :kiss:
> 
> So glad to read all the progress. Hales, I am so skied to see you undies spot! Lol that's totally IB girl. It has to be with the cramps and everything.
> 
> Mama, I'm so sorry IF the witch shows. Don't give up totally until she's here in full. If she is we are totally here for you. No body is giving up until we all have bfps!
> 
> Pretty, I am praying for you and know it'll be ok.
> 
> Mer, I want to hear how its going? What are you feeling like this early on? Do you have boys, girl or both with your other children?
> 
> Amber!!! Don't you dare give up. Were in this month I just know it. :hugs:
> 
> I love you ladies!!!

It's going good. Still crampy. Starting to get a lot of nausea and dizziness during the day. Not anything I can't handle. Big aversion to beef and pork...and I LOVE beef...it's ok though. Bloated pretty bad. No biggie though.
I have 2 boys...2 girls...Caitlin will be 16 in August, Madalyn 15 in October, Dalton will be 9 in September and my baby Bennen aka The Tiny Terrorist turned 4 in January.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Ok, so now for me..
> 
> So ive officially done EVERYTHING I could do this month. Last night we went to ripleys and touched the famed fertility statues!!! Ahhhhhhh! :happydance: I was soooooo freaking excited. I even took pictures of them. And I went back and touched them when we were done and thought of all of you in this thread as I did. So werenall blessed now! :hugs: I'm not doing this alone! Hehe
> 
> I'm crampy a bit. Very dull like flo a bit but way early. I keep saying to the oh that it would be an evil trick for her to show and show early. Ugh. :nope: Still trying to stay positive.
> 
> My temp dippity dipped today! So I'm worried. Take a look. I'm pretty wet and keep thinking the witch showed and keep going to the bathroom to check. CM is very watery. My face is broken out which I never ever ever get but mostly think from the sunscreen. And my nipples are so sore the shower water even hurt them. And bbs are BIG! OH is not complaining. Lol
> 
> What do you guys think of my temps? If they go up tomorrow it's good and down would be bad right?! Ugh. Hate waiting. I'm 9dpo according to FF but I won't test on vacation in case.
> 
> Fxd and super duper baby dust to us all! Love! :kiss:

As long as your temps stay above coverline you are good. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh Mer! :hugs: thank you. OH actually thanked you too because I've been a little wreck this evening. Lol that's great news. I'm hoping to see them climb each day so today threw me off big time! 

Ps you kids names are fabulous! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Oh Mer! :hugs: thank you. OH actually thanked you too because I've been a little wreck this evening. Lol that's great news. I'm hoping to see them climb each day so today threw me off big time!
> 
> Ps you kids names are fabulous! :)

You are welcome! Anything I can do to help! And Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

I am on a freaking rampage right now. I was having an okay day and i goto the grocery, shop, come home and I am furious for some reason. Like literally a switch turned. My kid is being so ruthless and not in a cute way, it's like 102 degrees outside, SO is being a jerk. He slept in the last three days=we havent Skyped. I am pissed about it. I stay up late (3 hours difference) like 10pm (so its 7pm there) and he can't even manage to get up at 430am his time (730am my time) to Skype in the morning! Then he calls me just now and tells me "the guys and i are going out dont know what time ill be back" AWESOME. FREAKING FANTASTIC (note my sarcasm) We get into a scuff and I hang up (probably not the best, but I am already irrate at this moment between DS, burning my arm pretty decent on the oven just mere minutes from him calling me, and work earlier) I was just done. Now his phone is off. 09uaerhjg lskdjfhgbkjsdruhyoiwlues5y6po9q83yu4:growlmad:I am a wreck:cry:

About to pour a huge glass of :wine:.

/End rant. (thanks for reading)


----------



## em1021

Ok girls my levels are 379!


----------



## maythisbelove

em1021 said:


> Ok girls my levels are 379!

:dance:yayyyy


----------



## griffinh

*amber* - defo understand the mood swing, but try try try to calm cos you dont wanna overstress yourself!!!
*em *- YAY!!!! :hugs:
*Hope* - Good to hear from you it felt like it's been ages lol. Yeah I think it must have been. I did a test this morning at 6dpo and is bfn (duh lol). My boobs are sore this morning and I feel a bit dizzy. Last night, my lower tum was quite achy, pressure like feeling that has eased a bit this morning. My temp has now gone up to 98.1!!!! So I've gone from the 96's, to 97's and now into 98's in the space of a week. I think youre temps are ok, if it dips below the coverline then worry otherwise you're ok :) xxxxxx


----------



## griffinh

Amber _ was nosing at your facebook, and saw someone mention the road you live on, so googlemapped you. SO jealous. You're like 20 mins from the beach!? Hating that  xxx


----------



## griffinh

*6DPO symptom spotting!*

*Dull ache in uterus, kind of like a pressure? Instead of the sharp crampies I was getting at 4/5dpo. (the spot in the pants followed the short sharp cramps a day later)
*No more spotting since that dot in my knickers yesterday morning!
*Boobs are heavy and dull achy, and the nips are VERY sensitive and sore
*I was hungry again straight after a curry last night 
*Lots of gas - can't stop burping hehehe!!!


----------



## griffinh

OhI forgot- last night my energy CRASHED!!! about 5pm I was zoinked after bouncing all day. boobies were itchy too lolololol xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales, hahah be jealous!! I've always lived like a mile from the beach. haha. we are surrounded by water, and its starting to get into the peak hurricane season. couple storms brewing but nothing coming our way yet! but my phsyic friend/client predicted a rough season. I have my Hurricane supplies ready to go. People here keep telling me"why do you need all that?" I said i'm preparing for the worst, IF a Hurricane does blow through here, I'm prepared. I rather be overprepared than under. One of the areas about two miles from me was created by a bad Hurricane back in the day. It's called Willoughby Spit. Pretty crazy!

SS: cramping and dull ache in my tummy. totally having mood swings/irratibility. Hopefully the witch doesn't show her face!!!


----------



## griffinh

gosh i'd love to live where youlive, and not in boring old england. hate living here. 

the dull ache - defo like me. im hoping this is bfps not afs! i never get tummy cramps before af though soooo xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> *6DPO symptom spotting!*
> 
> *Dull ache in uterus, kind of like a pressure? Instead of the sharp crampies I was getting at 4/5dpo. (the spot in the pants followed the short sharp cramps a day later)
> *No more spotting since that dot in my knickers yesterday morning!
> *Boobs are heavy and dull achy, and the nips are VERY sensitive and sore
> *I was hungry again straight after a curry last night
> *Lots of gas - can't stop burping hehehe!!!

*dull ache-had that
*no more spotting-didn't have that
*Boobs are heavy and achy-good god yes I have that 
*I was hungry again-I am ALWAYS hungry:blush:
*Lots of gas-Oh my..you just don't even know...so much burping and farting that I think I belong in a frat house!! :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> OhI forgot- last night my energy CRASHED!!! about 5pm I was zoinked after bouncing all day. boobies were itchy too lolololol xxxx

My boobs are itchy too....I think if I were to sit still for more than 5 minutes then I would just crash too!


----------



## griffinh

Mer, I hope this means I'm pregnant. I cant stop farting or burping, i feel a pressure in my tum and today im TIRED. REALLY yawny!!!!!xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Mer, I hope this means I'm pregnant. I cant stop farting or burping, i feel a pressure in my tum and today im TIRED. REALLY yawny!!!!!xx

Me too hun! Me too! FX'd for you!:hugs:


----------



## griffinh

:hugs: yay! i tested bfn this morning (lol) and i wil keep AM testing til next friday on payday where ill buy an frer, cos the girls in the first tri board wont give up their spare tests lmao xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> :hugs: yay! i tested bfn this morning (lol) and i wil keep AM testing til next friday on payday where ill buy an frer, cos the girls in the first tri board wont give up their spare tests lmao xxx

If you can hold your pee for 3 hours then I would suggest it then try testing again...I didn't get my :bfp: with FMU...I got it in the afternoon after holding it for 3 hours..:winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

lol well my test last night was a PM test, and i wont be going loo now til i get home at 4...so that might work! 

whens your docs apointment?x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> lol well my test last night was a PM test, and i wont be going loo now til i get home at 4...so that might work!
> 
> whens your docs apointment?x

Not until 9 August....they want to wait a bit so there is something to see on the U/S...


----------



## griffinh

good plan! cant wait for you to show us too!!! x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

So last I was in the bathroom brushing my teeth before bed and I took amlook at my boobies. Along with being especially big, my areolas are reeeeally big and there is a darker rim around the nipple part!!! They are normally pretty small esp when erect (tmi. Lol). I'm hoping...

9dpo symptoms: 
Big, sore boobies 
Dark and larger areola 
Emotional (like borderline insane I think) :haha:
Watery cm but creamy if I check near cervix and supernwetnall day 
Dull feeling in uterus almost like a buzzing?? And heavier feeling 
Face broken out and tired but can't judge cause vacation :shrug:

10dpo on FF. I'm sure I could test now but I just have to wait. Ahhhhh.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> So last I was in the bathroom brushing my teeth before bed and I took amlook at my boobies. Along with being especially big, my areolas are reeeeally big and there is a darker rim around the nipple part!!! They are normally pretty small esp when erect (tmi. Lol). I'm hoping...
> 
> 9dpo symptoms:
> Big, sore boobies
> Dark and larger areola
> Emotional (like borderline insane I think) :haha:
> Watery cm but creamy if I check near cervix and supernwetnall day
> Dull feeling in uterus almost like a buzzing?? And heavier feeling
> Face broken out and tired but can't judge cause vacation :shrug:
> 
> 10dpo on FF. I'm sure I could test now but I just have to wait. Ahhhhh.

Everything especially your chart look great!:thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, I can't wait til you come back and post that beautiful positive! :thumbup: it's on its way! Ps did you see the moonstone thread?! Two people got positives this month with it! :kiss:

Amber, when are you testing? I'm sorry your having a rough night. :( Totally been there with the OH traveling and missing talking to me. Ugh! I nearly go ballistic. Lol Try to stay calm and zen hun so you don't stress out that uterus and that bean inside! :flower::hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> Everything especially your chart look great!:thumbup:

oh yeah! :thumbup: that's GREAT to hear!!


----------



## em1021

i need yal to test like NOW! lol, ugh! its dragging by so slow! lol, i need to see :bfp: when i sign on! lol. when is everyone testing?!


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Hayley, I can't wait til you come back and post that beautiful positive! :thumbup: it's on its way! Ps did you see the moonstone thread?! Two people got positives this month with it! :kiss:
> 
> Amber, when are you testing? I'm sorry your having a rough night. :( Totally been there with the OH traveling and missing talking to me. Ugh! I nearly go ballistic. Lol Try to stay calm and zen hun so you don't stress out that uterus and that bean inside! :flower::hugs:

I really hope so!!! Yeah I saw it i'm so psyched about that - this is my first time ever wearing them and im getting all these signs so i am SO hoping this is it!!! your chart is looking good - did you see mine?? :kiss:
xxx:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> i need yal to test like NOW! lol, ugh! its dragging by so slow! lol, i need to see :bfp: when i sign on! lol. when is everyone testing?!

yup...^^^WSS!


----------



## griffinh

em1021 said:


> i need yal to test like NOW! lol, ugh! its dragging by so slow! lol, i need to see :bfp: when i sign on! lol. when is everyone testing?!

hehehe im testing daily til i see it!
boobs are aching so badly today! feel fuller and spilling a little bit over my bra too! just so so sore. tired as hell today :( xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Haha! I can commit to testing as soon as I'm home. Lol I have a shower the Sunday I return about three hours away but maybe I'll grab some non digis on my way home and test Monday am. Hehe


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hales, your chart looks ammmmaaazing! :)


----------



## griffinh

yaaaaaaaaaaay
getting such cramps in my lower time, just dull and annoying!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Nothing happening since 8am this morning. its 12, no crampies or nothing. I've been testing, hahaha. Nada thing. :cry: Maybe I should temp? :shrug: Do you temp orally with a regular thermometer?


----------



## griffinh

[/ATTACH]ok i think i have serious line i. lol. here are two of the same test taken at 6 mins 6dpo. i think i see something but not sure if it has colour
 



Attached Files:







Picture0114.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## griffinh

yeah amber i test with a basal body thermometer xx


----------



## griffinh

the test i just posted for yall has a very very very very faint line in person - yesterdays had zoink on it. xxx coud jsut be hopeful line eye lol xx


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> the test i just posted for yall has a very very very very faint line in person - yesterdays had zoink on it. xxx coud jsut be hopeful line eye lol xx

:dance::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## em1021

looks like a line to me


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> [/ATTACH]ok i think i have serious line i. lol. here are two of the same test taken at 6 mins 6dpo. i think i see something but not sure if it has colour

Is there any way that you can take a pic that is flat on a white sheet of paper? When you photograph a test it is better to put it on a white background...better to pick up lines...I suggest taking another test....wait a few hours between pees though...and photograph it on a white background and post it here so I can tweak the hell out of it!!!:happydance:


----------



## griffinh

lol will do tomorrow, im promising myself im only going to be doing an AM and a PM test nothing in between cos then i dont obsess. im only 6dpo so its expected that theres nothing there just yet :D 

still getting twinging cramps and my nipples are sooooooooreeeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

we're getting closerrrr three down, four to go!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley! I see something! :happydance: :hugs: I sure hope it darkens for you tomorrow and Mer van tweak it for us all to obsess. Lol 

Amber, don't get discouraged. I am down at times during the day because i want more symptoms and I'm already 10dpo according to FF! I'm bugging out man! :wacko: 

Today I had a DOT of brown in my undies and a DOT when I wiped. I came out of the public restroom and almost jumped hubs. Lol I am hopeful! Still a heavy fuller feeling in the lower abdomen area and the boobie thing ismstill happening. I also feel a bit dizzy and sensitive to smells. :shrug: FXd big time! I decided to cancel my Sunday shower. I can't drive that far this anxious. I feel it's too much stress. I'm not risking ANYTHING!! :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

I picked up FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## em1021

What's frer?


----------



## maythisbelove

first response early result hpt!!! four days with would normally be here!!


----------



## maythisbelove

:nope::cry:
 



Attached Files:







hpt721pm.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Hayley! I see something! :happydance: :hugs: I sure hope it darkens for you tomorrow and Mer van tweak it for us all to obsess. Lol
> 
> Amber, don't get discouraged. I am down at times during the day because i want more symptoms and I'm already 10dpo according to FF! I'm bugging out man! :wacko:
> 
> Today I had a DOT of brown in my undies and a DOT when I wiped. I came out of the public restroom and almost jumped hubs. Lol I am hopeful! Still a heavy fuller feeling in the lower abdomen area and the boobie thing ismstill happening. I also feel a bit dizzy and sensitive to smells. :shrug: FXd big time! I decided to cancel my Sunday shower. I can't drive that far this anxious. I feel it's too much stress. I'm not risking ANYTHING!! :flower:

I do believe that from looking at your chart that yesterday at 9DPO you had an Implantation dip...and now IB today....it's looking real good Hope...real good!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> :nope::cry:

That means nothing! You hear me?? It is still too early even with a FRER...Don't give up!!!:hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> :nope::cry:
> 
> That means nothing! You hear me?? It is still too early even with a FRER...Don't give up!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

It does mean something. My period is due in four days....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> :nope::cry:
> 
> That means nothing! You hear me?? It is still too early even with a FRER...Don't give up!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It does mean something. My period is due in four days....Click to expand...

It doesn't mean that you won't get your :bfp: though...One negative test does not mean AF will come.:hugs:


----------



## em1021

Uhm amber I got a big fat neg at 9dpo! I didn't get pos til 11dpo w fmu! Ur still too early! After the egg is fertilized and implants it takes 24-48 hrs to have enough hcg to show on hpt


----------



## griffinh

morning girlies!

CHECK OUT ANOTHER TEMP RISE!

Hope: ooooooooooooooooo :happydance: i'm squeaking here lol! fingers crossed this is an IB!
Amber: dont be silly hun youre still early. some dont even get pos tests til af is late!

this morning SS
Boobies still sore and full
Farting like mad lmao
heavy feeling in lower tummy
so so tired

baby dust and love to ALL of you girls :) xxxxxxx


----------



## griffinh

Bd'd this morning and I feel yuck :( got such a bloat on at the moment I couldnt properly enjoy it. Insecure as hell :(
BFN this morning on IC (7dpo) but there was a slight shadow line. Not sure though. I still think it's way too early. I'll post a pic of an IC tonight when I get home x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> morning girlies!
> 
> CHECK OUT ANOTHER TEMP RISE!
> 
> Hope: ooooooooooooooooo :happydance: i'm squeaking here lol! fingers crossed this is an IB!
> Amber: dont be silly hun youre still early. some dont even get pos tests til af is late!
> 
> this morning SS
> Boobies still sore and full
> Farting like mad lmao
> heavy feeling in lower tummy
> so so tired
> 
> baby dust and love to ALL of you girls :) xxxxxxx

:thumbup: your chart looks wonderful!! I've got a good feeling for you!!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Bd'd this morning and I feel yuck :( got such a bloat on at the moment I couldnt properly enjoy it. Insecure as hell :(
> BFN this morning on IC (7dpo) but there was a slight shadow line. Not sure though. I still think it's way too early. I'll post a pic of an IC tonight when I get home x

Remember to take a pic of it sitting flat on a white background please. If you have a camera (other than webcam) use it on the "macro" setting so it will be easier to tweak!!!:happydance:


----------



## griffinh

i will do hun :) i hope my chart means that i'm pregnant! xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> i will do hun :) i hope my chart means that i'm pregnant! xxxx

I am certainly no expert but I would say you have one hell of a chance!! :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

heheh well at 7dpo i know its still way early, but my boobies are sore and heavy and spilling out my bra a little! so im hoping

we're out for the night at work and i said i wasnt drinking, and they're all going mad asking why! arhghg! xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> heheh well at 7dpo i know its still way early, but my boobies are sore and heavy and spilling out my bra a little! so im hoping
> 
> we're out for the night at work and i said i wasnt drinking, and they're all going mad asking why! arhghg! xx

Tell them that you are supporting a friend to stop drinking and you made a pact to not drink:winkwink: Or just tell them it's none of their stinking business:haha:


----------



## griffinh

lool i just said that i wasnt in the mood and they got grumbly but fuck it! boobs are feeling a bit full and nipples are sore but the dull ache they had is going! xxxx


----------



## griffinh

oh i take that back.... dul achey and sore. my tummys been tight today x


----------



## PrettyUnable

I started bleeding last night, went into hospital. Had another scan at 9am morning and there was something by my left ovary.
I've been told that this is an "Unknown Location Pregnancy" that isn't progressing. I have to go back in on August 1st to have more bloods done and another scan to see if they can find the baby/ identify if what they found by my ovary is it or not. Then have to decide to either have the injection of methotrexate, have an elective endoscopy to try to find the baby and them treat it by removal of tube, if it is present there. Or wait and give my body chance to miscarry naturally and hope that it doesn't become an emergency surgery situation.
I don't know what to do yet, I'm in shock and just dazed... I know that I don't want the injection... just have to wait and see where the little baby is hiding. And accept its the end in the meantime. And try not to scream, shout and cry at the next person who tells me "if it's not meant to be, then it's not meant to be". Yeah... but it's still my baby I'm loosing, I'm entitled to be devastated and I bloody well will be until I stop feeling that way.
Thanks everyone for all your support through the start of my journey, I'm going to take a break from coming on I think, wishing you all the best and see all your bfps when Im back. 
Elle.xxx


----------



## cdj1

PrettyUnable said:


> I started bleeding last night, went into hospital. Had another scan at 9am morning and there was something by my left ovary.
> I've been told that this is an "Unknown Location Pregnancy" that isn't progressing. I have to go back in on August 1st to have more bloods done and another scan to see if they can find the baby/ identify if what they found by my ovary is it or not. Then have to decide to either have the injection of methotrexate, have an elective endoscopy to try to find the baby and them treat it by removal of tube, if it is present there. Or wait and give my body chance to miscarry naturally and hope that it doesn't become an emergency surgery situation.
> I don't know what to do yet, I'm in shock and just dazed... I know that I don't want the injection... just have to wait and see where the little baby is hiding. And accept its the end in the meantime. And try not to scream, shout and cry at the next person who tells me "if it's not meant to be, then it's not meant to be". Yeah... but it's still my baby I'm loosing, I'm entitled to be devastated and I bloody well will be until I stop feeling that way.
> Thanks everyone for all your support through the start of my journey, I'm going to take a break from coming on I think, wishing you all the best and see all your bfps when Im back.
> Elle.xxx

I've been lurking on this thread a bit lately and I am really sad to read this...I hope that it all works out in the end for you. Don't give up :hugs: xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

cdj1 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread a bit lately and I am really sad to read this...I hope that it all works out in the end for you. Don't give up :hugs: xxx

Thank you.. we won't, and I will be back. You can all count on it. Good luck and lots of love to everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bells81

Hi Elle,

I am so sorry to hear of your situation but thank you for sharing with us. I really do hope you have the strength to come through this. Yes you may never get over it until you have that bundle of joy in your arms but please do not give up hope. And your right, that little bean is your baby, something you have made with lots of love, thought and care and you have every right to be devastated and grieve for your loss. Don't let anyone tell you different. Make sure you use those closest around you for support, even if it's just to have someone there with you without saying a word. 

Take care,
Helen xx


----------



## griffinh

So sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thank you Helen.

I haven't allowed myself to be upset over it all yet, but when my daughter is at her fathers tonight, I will fall apart.

Thank you for your kind words xxx


----------



## em1021

im soooo sorry!!! that is terrible!!! and to me, 'its not meant to be' only makes the situation worse! dnt listen to them! i know how horrible that feeling is, but im so sure u will be having a perfectly healthy full term baby by 2012! ill be praying for you! i nvr can understand why things like this happen! mine happened over a yr ago and it still gets me!


----------



## maythisbelove

:hugs: I am so sorry babe. Best of luck to you and can't wait to see you when you get back. Stay strong!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> I do believe that from looking at your chart that yesterday at 9DPO you had an Implantation dip...and now IB today....it's looking real good Hope...real good!:thumbup::happydance:

Thanks tons!!! :happydance: I am hopeful. I keep feeling flo and panicking that she's coming. Trying not to put out bad juju though. I won't even say the p word. Lol 

Another rise today too! Woohoo! :kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Elle, I am profoundly sorry. Losing a baby is the worst feeling in the world. Please take all the time you need to grieve. And don't forget about us! Well be here when you are ready to come back. I am holding you in my heart and wishing you well until then. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Bd'd this morning and I feel yuck :( got such a bloat on at the moment I couldnt properly enjoy it. Insecure as hell :(
> BFN this morning on IC (7dpo) but there was a slight shadow line. Not sure though. I still think it's way too early. I'll post a pic of an IC tonight when I get home x

I hear that! I had to wear a bathing suit all week too! :wacko: I felt pretty bloated and yuck. But I keep saying that I'll take bloated any day if it means were having a :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Does anyone know what it means if you get two or three different temps in the am? I took it three time the past three days and just took the middle number for my chart. All were above the cover line and close but I thought it was weird to have different ones. :shrug: maybe I should just stop obsessing and take it once and that's it. Lol 

Ps HILARIOUS temping story..I woke up in the middle of the night (1:30am) and leaned over, grabbed my thermometer and started temping! Lolololol :haha: Hubs opened his eye when he heard the beep and said ummm Hun it's 1:30 in the morning. Haaaahahaaha 

That's it. I'm officially losing it. :wacko: :)


----------



## maythisbelove

hahahhaah Hope!! temping=:shrug:

it was 118 degrees F outside, ok well 98 + the heat index=118F. WTF!

I was feeling weird. I made a pizza for Connor and I. Two slices for me, half an orange, a yogurt then i made a batch of french fries(WHOA!). Hungry much? hahahha

and talk about moody! Poor SO. I was bawling on the phone after yelling at him. haha. he understands though, great guy.

I thought i saw a faint faintfaintfaint (haha) line on my FRER this AM. Nothing on the IC!:shrug:

We are getting there m'ladies! I HATE 2WW!


----------



## griffinh

i dont know girls... massive temp dip 8dpo to just below th coverline...is this bad :( feel like i might be out. my temps have been steadily getting higher and higher :( x


----------



## griffinh

I just read on an old board here that a dip below the coverline is a strong possibility of implantation dip. I'm really hoping so. By my chart you can see I clearly ovulated this month. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I was just gonna say that the other day I was browsing "pregnant" charts on FF and I noticed that quite a few had dips below coverline and still were pregnant...no need to get upset yet honey!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> I just read on an old board here that a dip below the coverline is a strong possibility of implantation dip. I'm really hoping so. By my chart you can see I clearly ovulated this month. Fingers crossed xx

Perhaps THAT was implantation and not the even temp the other day! I had a small dip on 6 and then that larger dip two days ago. I thought the small dip was it and then the larger dip makes mire sense. I was also "browsing" pretty charts :haha: (oh Mer were too alike. Lol.) and I noticed that a lot haven dips more in the 9-12 range. :shrug: 

Stay hopeful girl. :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> hahahhaah Hope!! temping=:shrug:
> 
> it was 118 degrees F outside, ok well 98 + the heat index=118F. WTF!
> 
> I was feeling weird. I made a pizza for Connor and I. Two slices for me, half an orange, a yogurt then i made a batch of french fries(WHOA!). Hungry much? hahahha
> 
> and talk about moody! Poor SO. I was bawling on the phone after yelling at him. haha. he understands though, great guy.
> 
> I thought i saw a faint faintfaintfaint (haha) line on my FRER this AM. Nothing on the IC!:shrug:
> 
> We are getting there m'ladies! I HATE 2WW!


I'm with ya! I'm sort of an emotional wreck. I nearly bit my hubs head off this morning. Ugh. I'm mean. I seem tom have lost my appetite strangely. Very strange for me. I eat all the freaking time! They make fun of me at work for it. Not so much though the last few days. 

I am so nervous to test amber!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I feel a heavy flo-ish feeling the past several days. The only thing that keeps me from opening the airplane hatch and jumping out this afternoon is that I don't usually feel anything for flo until a few days before. This has been literally since my cramping on mon or tues. Bbs are still biiiiiig and super duper sore. I have this sticky bra I wear with backless dresses and last night I cried when I was ripping it off. Lol 

Temp up a wee bit. Nauseous today and yesterday. No appetite. 

I am soooooo frigging nervous to temp that I have actually considered waiting first for 18 ups in my temp. Haha Im at 12 already so that would out me at next Friday. Lol 

I'm just super praying for this one bc of the extremely low chance hubs could get back for my aug O. Not going there though. Well have our bfp and I won't have to worry when the hell he's home! :haha:


----------



## maythisbelove

IF i am out this cycle, I have to wait until October. Even then, it's chancy because SO gets back on Oct 9th (hopefully), if that is the case, I usually O 11th-14th. 

I am been naughty and peeing on sticks already. haha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I totally feel for you Amber. Worst worst worst. Hope you won't even have to worry because you'll already be preggies. :flower: 

I'm back and forth if I should poas. Ugh. :shrug:


----------



## maythisbelove

do it on an IC!!


----------



## griffinh

I know, I just saw the massive dip and got so upset cos i was so used to seeing a steady climb. Boobies are still sore and feel massive. Went swimming today and usually wearing a bikini, I feel well flat chested when not wearing a proper bra. Today They were melons lmao. 

Im just really nervous that tomorrow morning the temps will be low again...if they are I dont know how I'm gona feel. Also, what was the spot of blood in my knickers if not IB? Or is it possible to have IB and then the dip a couple days later? Like the foetus starts to burrow in (causing the blood) then the temp dip is when fully latched on? 

Am I reaching here? I'm just so so desperate... I really really want a baby - So broody it's unreal!

I hope you ladies are really well - Hope, when are you back from your holiday? How are you Amber? Any lines? Mer + Em - how are you feeling at the start of the first tri? xxxx


----------



## em1021

Not feeling much..boobs are sore. Pee a lot, sleepy..but thats about it.:/ dnt feel preg at all but levels say I am


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Still feeling some slight cramping...more so in my lower back near my kidneys...super tired all the time...gotta pee ALL the time. Eating everything in sight...oh and yeah BOOBS are super sore and nipples too!


----------



## griffinh

Ok so I might be wrong... I took an IC and there was the faintest of faint lines. I kept my dried out 6dpo and 7dpo tests and they both are still blank - no evaps. todays one with the faint line now has a line when dried out. VEeeeerrrrry faint. I'm not banking too much on it and i couldnt get a pic cos OHs phone has no battery and he has the iphone. lol.
I'll wait and keep testing, but at 8dpo, this is the first test with any proper hint of a line... *eek*


----------



## maythisbelove

ITS FAINT BUT ITS THERE OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG:happydance::happydance::happydance:

TWEAKERS WELCOME! I tried, but I suck at it! haha
 



Attached Files:







hpt723C.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6









hpt723D.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









hpt7232.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7









hpt723B.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh wow! I totally see it Amber!!! I will pinpoint where I see the lines and post them!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OK here they are..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/hpt723Btweak.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/hpt7232tweak.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/hpt723Dtweak.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/hpt723Ctweak.jpg


----------



## maythisbelove

:dance: WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> :dance: WOOOOOOOOOOO!

AMMMMMBER!!!!!!!! WHAT?! This is so freaking exciting I could absolutely burst! :happydance::happydance::hugs: Wooohooooo.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm back! :) Few in today, and then went to see one of my best friend's brand new baby boy. He was born last week, and he is SOOO amazingly precious. She's had such a hard go at TTC and several MCs and a stillborn and finally adopted this precious boy. My uterus was eeeeking in joy and ant for one! OH and I went to dinner and now were all settled in. 

I _almost_ stopped for non-digi tests on our way home from dinner tonight. I was half joking but tickling hubs trying to get him to stop. But in truth I'm really really nervous. I've sorta decided that I'll wait for two more temp rises and then I'll test. That would be Monday or Tuesday really. 

My boobs are so freaking sore that I took off my bra to put on my pj shirt and couldn't stand the feeling! I can strongly say that I have absolutely never ever felt this amount of boobie pain ever! I am also pretty nauseous but hungry. :shrug: The heaviness is really freaking me out that it's flo on her way, but it's low low in my uterus only. Like a heavy, full, dull pain right above my pubic bone. 

I read somewhere that 14 ups could mean a really positive sign, so here's to fingers and toes crossed! I have a feeling Amber, Hayley and I are joining em and Mer this month! 
:happydance::kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ps-- new members to the thread, 

Introduce yourselves if you could! Names, how long you've been TTC, what you do, etc. I don't want to ever leave anyone out!! :kiss:


----------



## maythisbelove

lkJHlasiudhl OMMMMMMMGVGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
 



Attached Files:







PREGNANT.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Amber....If that where you see them??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> lkJHlasiudhl OMMMMMMMGVGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

HOLY SHITASTIC! There is no denying that lady! Congrats! Have you called the OH to tell him the news???
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HOLY SHIT! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am so overwhelmed! This is so freaking amaaaaaazing Amber! SOOOOO early too! :happydance::kiss::wohoo: 

I don't know how to contain my freaking joy! GAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> HOLY SHIT! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am so overwhelmed! This is so freaking amaaaaaazing Amber! SOOOOO early too! :happydance::kiss::wohoo:
> 
> I don't know how to contain my freaking joy! GAAAHHHHHH!

So now it's your turn to test!!!!!!!!!! :test:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am so overwhelmed! This is so freaking amaaaaaazing Amber! SOOOOO early too! :happydance::kiss::wohoo:
> 
> I don't know how to contain my freaking joy! GAAAHHHHHH!
> 
> So now it's your turn to test!!!!!!!!!! :test:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA very funny! :winkwink: I know, I know. I'm so nervous though. I might go grab one in the morning just for kicks. I don't think it'll show up, but one can dream and hope! I am considering holding in my pee when I wake up, running down the street to the corner market and grabbing a test. LOL I wanna positive too guys!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## maythisbelove

Thank you ladies! My AF was due tomorow, I don't think it was too early!!! IF you test now, you very well may get a :BFP: !! I O'd the 11th? We're on the same cycle! give or take a day or two. TEST TEST TEST!

SO About died! "I have SUPER SPERM!" He is amazed right now!


----------



## maythisbelove

Thank you ladies! My AF was due tomorow, I don't think it was too early!!! IF you test now, you very well may get a :BFP: !! I O'd the 11th? We're on the same cycle! give or take a day or two. TEST TEST TEST!

SO About died! "I have SUPER SPERM!" He is amazed right now!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Thank you ladies! My AF was due tomorow, I don't think it was too early!!! IF you test now, you very well may get a :BFP: !! I O'd the 11th? We're on the same cycle! give or take a day or two. TEST TEST TEST!
> 
> SO About died! "I have SUPER SPERM!" He is amazed right now!

HAHA!!!! That's great. I am so excited for you lady. :flower: 

We are on a similar cycle. I got my positive on Monday the 11 according to FF, 12 according to me. hehe I am so freaking nervous to test girl! I am just so scared to be disappointed. I don't know why it's especially important to me this month. I feel I'd be crushed. :( BUT I'm not going there! I am still positive. I'm just feeling flo and freaking out! Ahhhhhh! :wacko:


----------



## maythisbelove

BUT ITS OUR MONTH!!! This is a positive vibe thread! I can feel it!!


----------



## griffinh

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm SO freaking happy for you amber!!!!!!!! I jut woke up this morning to see all these bfp posts and had to go back and see wtf i had missed lmao!!!!! 

My temp is going back up after the dip. I had a super super faint last night but OH could see it so just hoping todays 2 tests (am and pm) bring me what i want lmaoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bells81

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Ps-- new members to the thread,
> 
> Introduce yourselves if you could! Names, how long you've been TTC, what you do, etc. I don't want to ever leave anyone out!! :kiss:

I've posted once but will indroduce myself!

My name is Helen, I am 30, married to my dh since 2005 and have 2 wonderful boys aged 5 and 3.5. I am from England. I sadly lost a baby to anencephaly in 2003 which was just awful. 

This is our first month at ttc #3 and I am sooooo excited about it - I am soooo broody it's untreal! Not been temping or using opks, but I am pretty good at spotting when I've ovulated! However if the witch shows this month then I will be!

I lI've this thread an have been reading it from the start!

I am due AF Tuesday. Normally by now I have broken out in a few spots, bit haven't this time. I have quite a bit of milky cm where as this time in my cycle I am drier. I have been pretty hungry and wanting ice cold drinks lots! My boobs are no different to normal (excet for slight soreness on the right one on the outer edge) but if I brush over my nipples they are pretty sensitive and feel sore. If I am honest, I dot think it's my month but will have to see over the next few days. 

Congrats torture with BFP, it's just lovely to see those lines! And to see you all so happy too!

Good luck to everyone - th symptoms that you have all had look promising and encouraging for you!

Xxx


----------



## Bells81

Oh yeah, I am a qualified veterinary nurse!! I work part time so still get time at home with my boys (although they attend school and Pre-school) but still get to keep my hand in the profession I trained and qualified in! However when #3 arrives I will become a stay at home mum :)


----------



## griffinh

Welcome helen - you shoulda posted more before :)

I'm half hoping that i get my pos. have this insane fear that ill be the last one with a test and itll be bfn and af will show up :( x


----------



## griffinh

9dpo SS
* Slight cramps and tightness in lower tum
* Sore nipples
* Very restless sleep last night - went sleep at 11pm, woke at: 12.47, 3.38, 5.42 and then awake at 7am
* Creamy CM. 
* Temp back up slightly after the dip at 8dpo


TELL me I'm doing ok?


----------



## griffinh

to add: slightly moody and stinky wee today.

Also, bfn. Not happy.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm SO freaking happy for you amber!!!!!!!! I jut woke up this morning to see all these bfp posts and had to go back and see wtf i had missed lmao!!!!!
> 
> My temp is going back up after the dip. I had a super super faint last night but OH could see it so just hoping todays 2 tests (am and pm) bring me what i want lmaoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I WANT TO SEE THOSE DAMN TESTS!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Bells81 said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> Ps-- new members to the thread,
> 
> Introduce yourselves if you could! Names, how long you've been TTC, what you do, etc. I don't want to ever leave anyone out!! :kiss:
> 
> I've posted once but will indroduce myself!
> 
> My name is Helen, I am 30, married to my dh since 2005 and have 2 wonderful boys aged 5 and 3.5. I am from England. I sadly lost a baby to anencephaly in 2003 which was just awful.
> 
> This is our first month at ttc #3 and I am sooooo excited about it - I am soooo broody it's untreal! Not been temping or using opks, but I am pretty good at spotting when I've ovulated! However if the witch shows this month then I will be!
> 
> I lI've this thread an have been reading it from the start!
> 
> I am due AF Tuesday. Normally by now I have broken out in a few spots, bit haven't this time. I have quite a bit of milky cm where as this time in my cycle I am drier. I have been pretty hungry and wanting ice cold drinks lots! My boobs are no different to normal (excet for slight soreness on the right one on the outer edge) but if I brush over my nipples they are pretty sensitive and feel sore. If I am honest, I dot think it's my month but will have to see over the next few days.
> 
> Congrats torture with BFP, it's just lovely to see those lines! And to see you all so happy too!
> 
> Good luck to everyone - th symptoms that you have all had look promising and encouraging for you!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Hi Helen! Nice to meet you! Your symptoms sound so promising..:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> 9dpo SS
> * Slight cramps and tightness in lower tum
> * Sore nipples
> * Very restless sleep last night - went sleep at 11pm, woke at: 12.47, 3.38, 5.42 and then awake at 7am
> * Creamy CM.
> * Temp back up slightly after the dip at 8dpo
> 
> 
> TELL me I'm doing ok?

All those symptoms sound promising! You need to calm down woman! You got this!! Edited to say that I just saw your newest post and I am so sorry. That is why you need to take pics like I told you so I can tweak them JUST IN CASE there really is something there!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

AFM: Still slightly crampy this morning. I cannot for the life of me stay asleep past 0530...During the school year I was conditioned to wake at 0400 but since Summer break I adjusted my sleeping to waking at 0700...But the last week I can't sleep past 0530! Probably more so has to do with me needing to pee so bad that I will wet the bed if I don't get up...Guess my body is getting back to my "school" time...IDK I had some bad nausea this morning too...not so bad that I have vomited yet....I can keep it at bay if I need to...


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

:bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:


I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I caved this morning, went out to the pharmacy the second it opened and bought a regular +- store brand test. It was positive!!!!!!!!!! Then Idipped my digital and it says PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How the hell do I upload an image??? AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I caved this morning, went out to the pharmacy the second it opened and bought a regular +- store brand test. It was positive!!!!!!!!!! Then Idipped my digital and it says PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How the hell do I upload an image??? AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my god!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I knew this would happen for you! So glad you caved and tested!! To upload a pic...do you have photobucket? If so upload it to there and click on the "direct link" on copy it to the little picture icon in a post...If you don't you can email it to me and I will upload it for you...

[email protected]


So freaking happy for you!!1:hugs:


----------



## Bells81

HoldOn2Hope said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I caved this morning, went out to the pharmacy the second it opened and bought a regular +- store brand test. It was positive!!!!!!!!!! Then Idipped my digital and it says PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How the hell do I upload an image??? AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations! Fantastic news! 

After feeling so down beaten too! Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are Hope's ++++ tests!!!! YAY!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/positivepregnancytests.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well done Hope! Well done! What does dh think about it all??


----------



## em1021

Holy Jesus in heaven! Lol so everyone has NFL on this post!? Can u say lucky thread?! Wow unreal! We will all b mommas at the same time!! Yay we can stay on this thread!!and griffin Ur test looked pos? Go get digi! Plz!:happydance:


----------



## em1021

Bfp I meant lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well done Hope! Well done! What does dh think about it all??

THANK YOU GIRL!!! :happydance: We are both in shock. He was stammering and staring and actually said, "Is it positive??" I was like it says pregnant! Yes! LOL 

We are through the roof. It's the weirdest, most amazing feeling in the world. I still don't believe it. My + sign is fading, and I'm actually nervous that I got it wrong. LOL


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> Holy Jesus in heaven! Lol so everyone has NFL on this post!? Can u say lucky thread?! Wow unreal! We will all b mommas at the same time!! Yay we can stay on this thread!!and griffin Ur test looked pos? Go get digi! Plz!:happydance:

I KNEW this thread was lucky! Easter bunnies for all of us. Hayley, I swear you're pregnant. I have the same symptoms as you today. You're a few days behind me as well. I know that if I tested earlier, it wouldn't have been this clear. 

Here's to a thread full of bunny mamas!!! :flower::bunny::bunny:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well done Hope! Well done! What does dh think about it all??
> 
> THANK YOU GIRL!!! :happydance: We are both in shock. He was stammering and staring and actually said, "Is it positive??" I was like it says pregnant! Yes! LOL
> 
> We are through the roof. It's the weirdest, most amazing feeling in the world. I still don't believe it. My + sign is fading, and I'm actually nervous that I got it wrong. LOLClick to expand...

The digital wouldn't have picked it up if there wasn't a good amount of hcg in your system. That blue dye test will fade a bit I do believe.


----------



## maythisbelove

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


OMGGG YAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAHDKLJHSDlgfkLREK SO HAPPY FOR YOU!

Hales - GET A TEST NOW! NOW! PRONTO!!! <3<3<3 I know you are preggie. I can feel it. If your one test had even the slightest line (such as mine did), it still means something!!! Then you can go buy a digi test!!!

OMGOMGOMG YOU GUYS!!! :):):):)


----------



## maythisbelove

OMG, i just thought about this - what if i have another april fools baby. :O gagaggaa


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> OMGGG YAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAHDKLJHSDlgfkLREK SO HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> Hales - GET A TEST NOW! NOW! PRONTO!!! <3<3<3 I know you are preggie. I can feel it. If your one test had even the slightest line (such as mine did), it still means something!!! Then you can go buy a digi test!!!
> 
> OMGOMGOMG YOU GUYS!!! :):):):)

^^^WSS! :test:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> OMG, i just thought about this - what if i have another april fools baby. :O gagaggaa

My projected due date is April 1st!! :haha:


----------



## maythisbelove

Omg i can smell everything. holy bananas. I keep thinking my kid pooped, but noooo. maybe he is just farting? I asked him if he did, "No mommy, I no faht". I swear in his former life he was British, he has such an accent and I do not know where he get's it from. Like his hello is "Ellah/Ello!" ??? And is very enthusiastic about it! haha

ive eaten so many bags of popcorn, haha. 

so happy for all of us!! :)

Welcome new members! Post more often!! ;)


----------



## griffinh

Wow well done hope. So so pleased for all you ladies. I'm really psyched for you all

Nah the slight line I had last night I think was line eye. Thi morning was bfn. My temp is going up again but feeling very out. :( 
I'm really pleased for all you ladies...I'm the last gal standing and I think I will b. Guess I'll just see how this weeks test turn out. 

Love you all you guys. Xxx you're amazing. Xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Dont you dare give up! Remember you kept telling me to stay positive? I kept getting BFN with FMU. Try 2nd or 3rd MU with little liquids to drink. I tested at 930 last night with the digi. So it is very poss. do you have a pic of that test??!!!

we love youuu!


----------



## griffinh

Yeah the tests at home but I'll test again tonight. Oh is convinced cos of how bad my wee smells lmao

And cos of temp rise etc. I dunno I kind if feel jealous if you guys. It's mean but I'm the last girl. I know I'm only 9dpo I know bur arrgggggh just want that bfp xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

BEST FOR LAST BABY! ;) TEST TEST TEST! <3<3 You will never know until you test. the last five days was BFN. until last night at 8pm when i peed on an IC and the faintest of faint lines was up there (look back a couple pages for pics) and then i ZOOMED to the store for a digi. peed in a cup, dip the digi for twenty secs, waited for the longest three mins ever and BOOM it was there. Remember how down in the dumps i was not getting a BFP? I was 11dpo when I got my positive on the digi, mere hours from 12DPO. I know it sucks donkey balls to wait wait wait, but just remember we are all here for you. i was upset em and mer got theirs and i hadnt had mine at 9dpo yet. But with everyones help and support on here, all i could do was give it another day or two! 

Stay positive, test test test, and love love love! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## maythisbelove

Lookie at this! Awww!

https://www.popmodal.com/video/593/I-Love-Lucy-Rock-a-Bye-Baby


----------



## griffinh

maythisbelove said:


> BEST FOR LAST BABY! ;) TEST TEST TEST! <3<3 You will never know until you test. the last five days was BFN. until last night at 8pm when i peed on an IC and the faintest of faint lines was up there (look back a couple pages for pics) and then i ZOOMED to the store for a digi. peed in a cup, dip the digi for twenty secs, waited for the longest three mins ever and BOOM it was there. Remember how down in the dumps i was not getting a BFP? I was 11dpo when I got my positive on the digi, mere hours from 12DPO. I know it sucks donkey balls to wait wait wait, but just remember we are all here for you. i was upset em and mer got theirs and i hadnt had mine at 9dpo yet. But with everyones help and support on here, all i could do was give it another day or two!
> 
> Stay positive, test test test, and love love love! :hugs: :kiss:

I know you're right. O gotta stay pos. Feels heavy like af is on way. Loads of watery cm..


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, I seriously have a great feeling about you! Don't give up girlfriend! You r still way early. Your chart looks like mine and your symptoms too! :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

Thanks honey...I'm just dying to join u ladies xxx so so happy for u tho xxx


----------



## Bells81

Feeling really cranky this evening and everything is bugging me. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Was washing uP and had a mini melt down and had a few tears - not even sure why! Probably because I'm tired - have had a few sleepless nights the past few nights (and not due to my boys either).

I still feel this is pms :( 

Think I will test in the morning but not holding out much hope at all.

Feel better for the rant and expressing my feelings now!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Bells81 said:


> Feeling really cranky this evening and everything is bugging me. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> Was washing uP and had a mini melt down and had a few tears - not even sure why! Probably because I'm tired - have had a few sleepless nights the past few nights (and not due to my boys either).
> 
> I still feel this is pms :(
> 
> Think I will test in the morning but not holding out much hope at all.
> 
> Feel better for the rant and expressing my feelings now!

So many preggy symptoms mimic pms! Don't give up! :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

:cry:
Meredith - my bfn from this evening... well, i think i have a ghost line but the mood im in today im not wanting to believe anything more than line eye. would you mind tweaking for me hun? x


----------



## griffinh

these have a line, but i think its an evap..x


----------



## Bells81

griffinh said:


> View attachment 239488
> View attachment 239490
> View attachment 239491
> 
> 
> these have a line, but i think its an evap..x

When were these from? They look pretty good to me?! From what I have read it's very rare to have an evap on pink dye tests?

Stay positive, all yours symptoms have been very promising. Sending you lots of baby dust and my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## griffinh

taken tonight xxxx 9dpo pm x just also started to cry - dont know why. boobs are so sore i can only just lightly touch my nipples cos they sting like hell. x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> taken tonight xxxx 9dpo pm x just also started to cry - dont know why. boobs are so sore i can only just lightly touch my nipples cos they sting like hell. x

Hayley, I can see a line! And I can never see anything! That is a perfect line for 9dpo girl! Fx for more in the am. I used fmu and got mine. I know amber was different. Just keep testing. You'll get you bfp! :hugs:

Ps, you symptoms are wildly promising! My bbs are a wreck. Lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

My boobies are super sore. The areola has raised little bumps, and there is a dark rim around the nips. I have also had waves of nausea alllllll day. :sick: 

Hubs and I went grocery shopping and got lots of healthy yummy stuff so I can be sure I'm eating wonderfully. I'm relatively healthy to begin with, and vegetarian. I am anemic so hopefully doc can get things in order. :thumbup:

When did you girls call you OB? I am wondering if I should tomorrow since the mc and ask what she thinks. I'm also concerned about the internal and pap unsticking my baby bean! :dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I see them Hayley!!! Here are the first 2!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/photo1.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/photo.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And here are the other 3
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/hayley.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/hayley2.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/hayley3.jpg

Sorry it took me so long..we just got back home...took the kiddos to the park.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> My boobies are super sore. The areola has raised little bumps, and there is a dark rim around the nips. I have also had waves of nausea alllllll day. :sick:
> 
> Hubs and I went grocery shopping and got lots of healthy yummy stuff so I can be sure I'm eating wonderfully. I'm relatively healthy to begin with, and vegetarian. I am anemic so hopefully doc can get things in order. :thumbup:
> 
> When did you girls call you OB? I am wondering if I should tomorrow since the mc and ask what she thinks. I'm also concerned about the internal and pap unsticking my baby bean! :dohh:

I called my OB the next day but with it being so early they wanted me to wait till I was 6 weeks to come in so he could see something on the U/S. She may want you to come in for blood tests and such since you had a recent mc. I would call tomorrow.


----------



## em1021

Anyone else that had a mc paranoid?! I'm soooo worried! Lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thanks Mer! Your right. I think I will at least run it by her tomorrow. What could they do if something was up though? 

Em, I AM!!! It's crazy. I just found out and I'm paranoid with any twinge. I keep thinking af is going to be here when I go to the bathroom. :dohh: I am trying to relax and think positive. Just don't know how to let go ofnthe paranoia with the crampy feelings. :wacko:


----------



## maythisbelove

HALES THEY LOOK AWESOME! :dance::dance::hug: Can you go to the market and get a regular one that is not an IC??

Third on the MC thing. After loosing baby at 17weeks over a year ago, I am hella nervous!! I have been dry heaving today. I did that ALL the time with Connor.


----------



## em1021

Lol I spot after sex and I cramp during the day so.I'm super paranoid


----------



## maythisbelove

as long as its not bleeding and cramps at the same time! I think we'll all we good! I am so happy for all of us! Hales, I know you are, just get a diff test!!


----------



## em1021

Ya its not red blood. And its dime size. The cramping is just random during the day after the kiddos wear me out


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one cramping! It's on and off. I get nervous when I feel it and nervous when I don't. LOL I'm a royal wreck. My poor husband. :haha: 

I am looking forward to so many things-- topping the list right now is hearing our baby's heartbeat! :) I am so anxious about seeing the doc. I feel like she'll tell me it was all a dream. :wacko: 

Today I was sooooo nauseous Amber! It's crazy. I'm also way tired, like ready to drop. 

Hayley, test again! FMU with a test from the store!


----------



## griffinh

i will - cant buy other tests til payday on friday. temp has dipped a little again today.


----------



## griffinh

Tested with IC this morning, another ghostly line nothing stronger than that. My boobs are seriously just hurting and I am not a happy bunny but I can't figure out why. I'm gonna get a FRER today, but I kinda hate to use a frer if a line wont properly show as pink and bold on an IC, why would it show on an FRER?

OH is convinced I am pregnant because I cried randomly last night and I was telling him I dont know why I was crying (lol)
But my temp dropped a little bit again today and despite the boobs and the potent wee, I just dont feel it. I dunno. I'll test again tonight and in the morning but I'm not going to get my hopes up too high

Lovelovelove xxxxxx


----------



## griffinh

The ladies in the first tri reckon i'm about to come on judging by my chart. *sigh and cry*


----------



## griffinh

Brought an early answer to the loo. Peed on it. As I was wiping, pink creamy cm

I feel brokenhearted. I did a sweep of cervix. It's just pink CM, nothing red. I dont know whether to think its just some kind of IB or AF

I am so upset.


----------



## griffinh

o i peed on that test and a faint purple line came up 3mu... and with the spotting i think i have my bfp. ill do another test tonight. cos i cant take a pic here


----------



## maythisbelove

:dance: YAY!!! Don't loose hope! You are a few days behind us! Any moment now!


----------



## griffinh

praying hun x


----------



## griffinh

btw you girls are awesome. i feel like a moody cow at the moment and you';re all so supportive. i really appreciate your allowing me to rant and rave xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Aww...Hayley! We are here for you no matter what! We love ya girl and want so badly for you to get that :bfp: as you do.:hugs: I really hope that this is the start of your :bfp: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## griffinh

I hope so too. I was crushed - when i went loo, i peed on the test and put it in the sink, then i wiped and saw the coloured cm. Almost cried thre and then! then i took test upstairs, couple mins went by and i remembered id peed on it. looked and there was a faint line. i pulled it apart to check it wasnt my eyes, and there it was. purple. so im gonna test when i get home later and i have an frer for the morning. xxxx


----------



## griffinh

spotting over a couple hours ago. took another test. two lines, the test line REALLY faint but very there and came up in the first minute.

i think i have it...xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Is there any way to take a pic?


----------



## griffinh

nope lol not with oh with the camera phone. however this is how faint it was (the nearest comparison i could find:

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=f...art=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0&tx=79&ty=36


----------



## USAFKnineWife

If it looked like that then that is a true positive!! I would be running to the store to get more tests!!!


----------



## griffinh

i have an frer.... lol. but ive taken the two in the box (early bird) and they were like that this afternoon. bfn on IC this morning. gonna do the FRER when i go home. now not peeing til 5.30 xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

FX'd that you see 2 lines when you get home!


----------



## griffinh

i hope so. i didnt expect to see this one.. x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> o i peed on that test and a faint purple line came up 3mu... and with the spotting i think i have my bfp. ill do another test tonight. cos i cant take a pic here

Oh my godsh Hayley!!! I have chills literally all over my body! I am so excited! I am praying that your get those two lines when you go home. And take pics please!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::kiss::hugs:

We're here for you, rooting for another BFP. 

PS girls, one more BFP in this thread and I'm going to really believe it's magic!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Helen, when are you testing??


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

So, please tell me I'm not a whacko because I'm still testing and planning on getting more tests after work??! I feel crazy. LOL :wacko: I just want to keep seeing darker lines and I think the clearblue digitals eventually say Pregnant 1-2, 2-3, etc.?? 

Calling doc today, and SOOO nervous. Got two more positives :dohh: this morning when I poas. Last night I had trouble sleeping, very restless and up and down to pee. I pee every hour. I am dying of thirst. I'm beat. My boobies are hurting less (is that weird?), and I still have mild cramping that gets worse when I lay down at night. :shrug: I've also signed up for every preggy email list in the world! lol :haha: 

Just want to hear the doctor say "Congratulations! You're pregnant. Everything looks great." :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

youll be fine hun. my boobs are spilling over my bra and are hot and SORE as hell. two tests with faints today but bfn ic fmu
not gonna pee til i get home at 5pm tonight with my frer. i dont know why i wiped and found brown and pink cm today but im having my usual cramps that ive had on and off and felt for sure i was out. then i tested and got those lines! so i dunno what to think now! xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Trust the lines!!! :)


----------



## griffinh

lol. I'll frer when i get back. just so frightened of seeing the bfn!xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> So, please tell me I'm not a whacko because I'm still testing and planning on getting more tests after work??! I feel crazy. LOL :wacko: I just want to keep seeing darker lines and I think the clearblue digitals eventually say Pregnant 1-2, 2-3, etc.??
> 
> Calling doc today, and SOOO nervous. Got two more positives :dohh: this morning when I poas. Last night I had trouble sleeping, very restless and up and down to pee. I pee every hour. I am dying of thirst. I'm beat. My boobies are hurting less (is that weird?), and I still have mild cramping that gets worse when I lay down at night. :shrug: I've also signed up for every preggy email list in the world! lol :haha:
> 
> Just want to hear the doctor say "Congratulations! You're pregnant. Everything looks great." :thumbup:

Up until this morning I have poas every morning since my first+. Not wacko at all! The CB digitals that give the "pregnant 1-2 or 2-3" etc only are available in the UK and overseas. They can't be found in the states or shipped here.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ok! Good to know Meredith. I was nervous because it just says "pregnant". 

And so glad to hear you tested to! lol I knew you would be in the same boat! I may take a "break" tomorrow but probably not. :haha: Not until I truly believe it.


----------



## griffinh

the line on my 1.30pm test is still on the test although its dry now. the control line was and is still purple, and the test line is still faint and purple. so i can take a pic when i get home, but it hasnt changed since 1.30 so its not an evap xxx


----------



## em1021

hayley is in denial! hahaha, shes so prego!


----------



## griffinh

lol its very faint i cant help it! x


----------



## em1021

mine was faint too!! ur so early! of course its faint!


----------



## griffinh

LOL 

well ill upload the photo at home of my dried test. i havent peed since 130 this afternoon either x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> hayley is in denial! hahaha, shes so prego!

Hahahaha!! Sooooo true! 

POAS asap when you get home. I was trying to calculate your time there and thought you might be home by now so I had to check. LOL


----------



## em1021

ehe yes hayley are u home?!


----------



## griffinh

lol yes and oh's phone has no battery, so im gonna try get one with my webcam

ive marked the line with two dots x


----------



## griffinh

hokay. here it is can you see it!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I see a sorta line where you marked! Did you POAS again on your FRER when you got home?


----------



## griffinh

yeah no i dipped an ic cos i didnt wanna waste it so ill use it fmu tomorrow..xx


----------



## griffinh

please ignore my ginormous tits in the background lol:haha:


----------



## em1021

does anyone else have pink tink when they wipe after sex? and anyone else having cramping during the day? :wacko:


----------



## Bells81

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Helen, when are you testing??

I am due AF tomorrow eeeeeek.... I will test first thing!

I really don't believe it's my month, especially as its our first month ttc. But we dtd every day from cd6 and 5 days post ovulating! I actually wore dh out which is never heard of!!!!!

I'm enjoying reading everyone's thoughts and watching the progress of this thread! Especially with the way it is going!


----------



## em1021

well it was my first month ttc too =]


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> does anyone else have pink tink when they wipe after sex? and anyone else having cramping during the day? :wacko:

I have cramping on and off in general. It's worse at night I noticed, and read you should try to lie on your left side. :shrug: I get nervous with ever twinge, but I am trying to believe it's growing pains from my uterus making room for a beautiful, healthy baby! Stay positive! If you get bleeding any other time along with cramping, give your OB a call. Otherwise, deep breaths! (easier said than done, I know!) We're having babies!!! :happydance: It's normal to be nervous, but still super important to relax and stay stress-free. 

xoxo


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> does anyone else have pink tink when they wipe after sex? and anyone else having cramping during the day? :wacko:

I haven't had any spotting or anything after sex as we have only had sex once since I got my + test cause I am terrified!:haha: I have been cramping since before ovulation and it hasn't stopped. Did I say already that I was terrified?:blush:


----------



## griffinh

mer, would you tweak for me hun?x


----------



## Bells81

Em, yay! That is encouraging! Think I am just being negative so I don't set myself up for a massive fall? But then I keep thinking I must stay positive if I want a BFP!

May do a test tonight - need to hold my pee first! I have a few ic's but only at 25miu so they aren't that sensitive....

Even now my left boob is tingling. It's been my right one up until yesterday. And my bra was uncomfortable across the back yesterday, so much so I had to take it off. It felt so much better but felt like I was ripping it off my boobs! 

My cm is still quite abundant, milky in appearance but a creamy texture. I am nomally dry this time of cycle. 

There's only one way I am going to know for sure...


----------



## em1021

lol iv tried to hold off on sex too! lmao! only cuz the spotting, its the only time though! im thinking its cuz its hitting my cervix and causing it irritation. and the cramps are just random times, mostly at night ill have a pain shoot across then go away, then come back 2 hrs later! it only last for a few seconds though, still freaks me out! ill be paranoid my whole dang pregnancy! my poor child will come out psychotic! :dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> mer, would you tweak for me hun?x

See it right where you have marked it
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/Picture0118tweak.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/Picture01201tweak.jpg


----------



## griffinh

you star, thank you for these hun xxxx


----------



## em1021

bell- yes i was the same way, i thought for sure i was out for the month! i had pretty much no symptoms besides being tired! but now my boobs REALLY hurt and let me know im preg. but, i saw the line and was shocked cuz i was so sure it wouldnt happen my first month lol


----------



## griffinh

em-with you on the boobs, mine ache, the right one is tingly and prickly and the left just plain hurts! if i brush my fingertips over my nipples, they sting like heck x


----------



## em1021

well, my bf can look at my boobs and i scream in pain! lmao! seriously, i have to take a bath and not a shower cuz the water hurts so bad. its horrible lol


----------



## griffinh

lol yeah dh was trying it on with me earlier and as he leaned forward i was like NO DONT TOUCH MY BOOOOBS!!!!!! lmao


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> you star, thank you for these hun xxxx

Anytime honey!!! I do believe that you will get those 2 lines on the FRER!!!:happydance:


----------



## griffinh

i hope so. im now holding my pee til 9pm UK time then i shall test. i havent peed since 5pm xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> I haven't had any spotting or anything after sex as we have only had sex once since I got my + test cause I am terrified!:haha: I have been cramping since before ovulation and it hasn't stopped. Did I say already that I was terrified?:blush:

I am in sheer panic at most points during the day! lol I called my doc and left a message, noting the mc, and asking for an appt or some guidance. Hopefully they call back today. 

I want my beta levels tested, just so I can breath for a min before I'm on to the next panic.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> lol iv tried to hold off on sex too! lmao! only cuz the spotting, its the only time though! im thinking its cuz its hitting my cervix and causing it irritation. and the cramps are just random times, mostly at night ill have a pain shoot across then go away, then come back 2 hrs later! it only last for a few seconds though, still freaks me out! ill be paranoid my whole dang pregnancy! my poor child will come out psychotic! :dohh:

I am too scared. The OH is too. This is a first for both of us. lol 

I think my child will come out psychotic in any case since I'm naturally the most worry-filled person ever. :wacko: LOL "Don't go near the street!" "Do touch that!" "Don't even look at strangers!" :haha:


----------



## griffinh

lol hope you got your bfp/. whens your appointment xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That is exactly WHY I do not want my beta checked....I would be so damn worried about the numbers...Not worth me stressing over...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> em1021 said:
> 
> 
> lol iv tried to hold off on sex too! lmao! only cuz the spotting, its the only time though! im thinking its cuz its hitting my cervix and causing it irritation. and the cramps are just random times, mostly at night ill have a pain shoot across then go away, then come back 2 hrs later! it only last for a few seconds though, still freaks me out! ill be paranoid my whole dang pregnancy! my poor child will come out psychotic! :dohh:
> 
> I am too scared. The OH is too. This is a first for both of us. lol
> 
> I think my child will come out psychotic in any case since I'm naturally the most worry-filled person ever. :wacko: LOL "Don't go near the street!" "Do touch that!" "Don't even look at strangers!" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: My younger 2 think that if you go in the street alone....you will get hit by a car and DIE.....If you stick anything into a light socket...you will be shocked and DIE....Extreme much??:haha: I can't help it though....my youngest one is a daredevil and will do anything...EXCEPT those things..:winkwink:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> lol hope you got your bfp/. whens your appointment xxx

They haven't called me back yet. :growlmad: Grrrrrrr. I suspect they'll call by 4:30/5 this evening. That's just about 2-3 hours. I know I have my BFPs, but just nervous as hell about every little thing. 


PS Hayl, your chart looks good. You had the dip only 2 days ago, so I think it takes two days or so for the level to be readable on a test. I gaurentee by tomorrow or the next day! FX! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## griffinh

Thanks hope - but what about the dip today?x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> :rofl: My younger 2 think that if you go in the street alone....you will get hit by a car and DIE.....If you stick anything into a light socket...you will be shocked and DIE....Extreme much??:haha: I can't help it though....my youngest one is a daredevil and will do anything...EXCEPT those things..:winkwink:

HAHA! I love that. I know mine will be the same. I tell teh little one we care for that there are dragons in the basement because I'm scared of her getting hurt down there. I'm wicked. She's safe. I'm happy. :haha:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Thanks hope - but what about the dip today?x

It's still above the coverline. Look at my chart. I had some dips in there, and even a little one today. DO NOT give up. You're not allowed.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: My younger 2 think that if you go in the street alone....you will get hit by a car and DIE.....If you stick anything into a light socket...you will be shocked and DIE....Extreme much??:haha: I can't help it though....my youngest one is a daredevil and will do anything...EXCEPT those things..:winkwink:
> 
> HAHA! I love that. I know mine will be the same. I tell teh little one we care for that there are dragons in the basement because I'm scared of her getting hurt down there. I'm wicked. She's safe. I'm happy. :haha:Click to expand...

We keep children safe any way necessary. My babies mean the world to me...if it means lying to them about things that could possibly hurt them then you best believe I will!!:thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

Lol aptly named you are.

Oh, and I tell my niece she has to hold my hand when we go buy her a ribena, cos the cars will splat her like jam in the road. She holds my hand every time now.... lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHAHAHA! True!


----------



## em1021

lol so doc called, no sex for 18 days...then after that, if u/s looks good MAYBE we can have sex again?! lol she says my levels look AWESOME and she wants nothing to go wrong, so no physical activity and NO SEX lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

YAY for your levels!!! :thumbup: Your bean is just trying to mess with your sex life before he is born! lol 

We've surely imposed a self-inflicted celibacy. OH better learnt to love snuggling until I'm in a safer zone! lololol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mine whined about it a week or so ago..that was the day we had sex...I told him recently that it terrifies me to even think about having sex since I am cramping so he hasn't even mentioned it again...


----------



## em1021

=] tell him docs orders! haha. she said shes not worried about my cramping at all, she said i might be one of those girls w a sensitive cervix that is easily agitated so she wants to keep that to a min until the baby has had time develop and we are in a safe zone in the pregnancy. i told her it was only a tint of pink when i wipe and she said NO! U ARE GONNA HAVE A HEALTHY BABY AND WE ARE NOT GOING TO MESS IT UP SO NO SEX!!! lol


----------



## Bells81

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Helen, when are you testing??




griffinh said:


> i hope so. im now holding my pee til 9pm UK time then i shall test. i havent peed since 5pm xxx

Any news yet Hayley..... :o) 

Lots of babydust being sent...

xxx


----------



## griffinh

ok so frer is bfn:shrug:. im just sending myself some photos of the strip outside the box on a white background to show you....but yeah! so i dont know what to think. Unless one of you can tweak it for me?!


----------



## griffinh

and the other pic. xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales, I went from a HUGE blank stark line to a postive. Can you get a digi? aint no denying that its worth a shot. still, don't loose hope! youre only dpo i didnt get ine until i was 11/12dpo


----------



## griffinh

I will do later in the week when its payday. ill stick to ICs til then i think. xx i swore i saw a line on the test but there we go! need meredith to tweak with her awesome skillz.xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

yes awesome tweek skills are a must! Sometimes FRER doesnt work for me. I saw a line on an IC before i did on a FRER!


----------



## Bells81

If I could tweak I would so do it for you, but hubby is on the PC and I'm posting on my iPhone! 

I am going to test tomorrow - no AF signs (apart from being cranky yesterday) and no 'real' signs so I don't know what to think. 

I have just done a 'sweep' of my cervix - it's pretty firm and when I removed my finger there was no sign of any blood, just lots of milky White, partial creamy cm? Not sure what to make of all this either!

I wish I had a crystal ball!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> ok so frer is bfn:shrug:. im just sending myself some photos of the strip outside the box on a white background to show you....but yeah! so i dont know what to think. Unless one of you can tweak it for me?!
> View attachment 240019

Hon I tried to tweak them but I have to say that they are too dark and blurry to even make anything out..so sorry:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, you still have 3 days left to test. Who knows what mine would've done. I tested the day or day before af was set to show. Stay positive. I'm so sure u are. I saw something on the first pic you posted. Might be just me but I usually don't see lines when other people do. Try again in two days. I just know you are preggies! :hugs:


----------



## Myangelavery

usafknine2ife: how r u!? I saw that u used soy for your bfp and i looked it up....gonna try it this cycle hope it works for me as well. I am on cd 1 gonna try cd3 thru 7 160mg. Thank you as i had never heard of it before this forum. wish me luck and congrats to u!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Mer, when did you O? I put myself at 4wks 1d since the start of my LMP but my tickers say 3+6. :shrug: 

How do you count how far along you are? 

Xoxo


----------



## Bells81

Well AF is due today bit no sign at all? However bfn when tested just mow with fmu.

Either way, I kinda had a feeling it would be like this, if I am not preggers then I wish the witch would visit ASAP so baby making can start again! If I am then hurry up and show me my BFP!!!!


----------



## Bells81

Excuse the spelling mistakes, that would be autocorrect on my iPhone!


----------



## griffinh

bfn on IC this morning. boobs kkilling, temp shot back up xxx


----------



## griffinh

11dpoSS: Boobs achy, shooting pains every now and then. 
Cramps low down, like AF is going to show up
Creamy CM in abundance
Temp went up from 97.6 to 97.9
SO tired
Restless nights sleep xxx


----------



## griffinh

3 bm's this morning...bad headache and HUNGRY x


----------



## maythisbelove

yayyy! :dance: wooo! you are so preggers!


----------



## griffinh

i hope so. oh bought me two frers and a digi today. im not touching the digi til friday!

the frer last night was bfn though sooo...x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Myangelavery said:


> usafknine2ife: how r u!? I saw that u used soy for your bfp and i looked it up....gonna try it this cycle hope it works for me as well. I am on cd 1 gonna try cd3 thru 7 160mg. Thank you as i had never heard of it before this forum. wish me luck and congrats to u!!!

Yes mam I used soy CD2-6 this way:
CD2 160 mg
CD3 160 mg
CD4 200 mg
CD5 200 mg
CD6 200 mg

I would advise to take it at night near when you go to sleep as it can cause bad headaches. I only got one and that was 2 days into it. Good Luck!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Mer, when did you O? I put myself at 4wks 1d since the start of my LMP but my tickers say 3+6. :shrug:
> 
> How do you count how far along you are?
> 
> Xoxo

I ovulated on CD11 (July 6th). You should count from your LMP to count how far along you are.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Bells81 said:


> Well AF is due today bit no sign at all? However bfn when tested just mow with fmu.
> 
> Either way, I kinda had a feeling it would be like this, if I am not preggers then I wish the witch would visit ASAP so baby making can start again! If I am then hurry up and show me my BFP!!!!

Just FYI... I didn't get my first + test with FMU....I got :bfn: that morning and then after holding my pee for 3 hours I tested again and got my :bfp: FX'd for you


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> bfn on IC this morning. boobs kkilling, temp shot back up xxx

I think you may have some shitty IC's to be honest....you chart looks awesome!


----------



## griffinh

yeah but frer was also neg hun xxx im just gonna roll with it. keep thinking af is here, but other than the slight spotting yesterday morning which was pink cm, nothing else! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, you are totally pregnant. Your chart looks awesome! Everything has lined up that you implanted at the dip. I bet the bean is just so small it's not showing up yet...famous last words as that is what I told Em before she tested positive! :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

lol fair enoguh. my tummy feels like AF is coming but eveery time i go loo nothings there. if i put my hand on my boob gently and just brush across, my nipples feel different and they scream at me. 

i really do hope im just a late bfper xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> lol fair enoguh. my tummy feels like AF is coming but eveery time i go loo nothings there. if i put my hand on my boob gently and just brush across, my nipples feel different and they scream at me.
> 
> i really do hope im just a late bfper xxxx

I was reading the box this morning as I was poas and it says that even at 1 day before expected flo, the positive rate is only 89%. 

Also fyi-- I still feel flo coming! I think we all kind of do. That heaviness in the lower uterus, just above the public bone, the bloating, the boobies...could very very well be preggies! :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

""That heaviness in the lower uterus, just above the public bone, the bloating, the boobies""

I have all that. Plus the dizzy spells and freaking restless nights! I havent had a proper nights sleep since Friday so I'm exhausted! xxx


----------



## griffinh

I got this off Pregnology:

4 Friday, July 22nd ,2011 30th day luteal 8 days to your next cycle. The morula's rapid cell division from 16 to 32 to 64 now reached 128 cells. A cavity is formed within the ball of cells. It is now called a blastocyst or blastula. Very soon the blastocyst will have so many cells that individual cells are no longer recognizable 
-3 Saturday, July 23rd ,2011 31th day luteal 7 days to your next cycle. &#8226; A fertilized blastocyst will implant itself into the uterine. The point of implantation becomes the origin for the placenta and umbilical cord

-2 Sunday, July 24th ,2011 32th day luteal 6 days to your next cycle. &#8226; Shortly after implantation, the growing embryo will signal its existence to the maternal system. One very early signal consists of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG), a hormone that pregnancy tests can measure

-1 Monday, July 25th ,2011 33th day luteal 5 days to your next cycle. &#8226; The level of hCG is increasing, but still too low to measure with a home pregnancy test. The level will double every 2 or 3 days.

*Today Tuesday, July 26th ,2011 34th day luteal 4 days to your next cycle. &#8226; a hCG blood test may now see an increased hCG level. It is still too early for a home pregnancy test measuring the hCG in the urine test.* 
1 Wednesday, July 27th ,2011 35th day luteal 3 days to your next cycle. 
* 2 Thursday, July 28th ,2011 36th day luteal 2 days to your next cycle. &#8226; There is a good chance that a home pregnancy test can pick up enough hCG to confirm a pregnancy. A negative test doesn't mean you're not pregnant, there may simply not be enough hCG yet because it is to early after implantation.* 
3 Friday, July 29th ,2011 37th day luteal 1 days to your next cycle. &#8226; if the egg is not fertilised and does not implant, the corpus luteum will disintegrate after approximately two weeks, causing the drop in progesterone levels that signals the start of menstruation and the beginning of a new cycle


----------



## griffinh

Pregnology puts my implantation day as Saturday 23rd July - which is when I saw the drop in my chart.... so I'm *praying* that it'll show up as a BFP this weeK!:blush::af:[-o&lt;


----------



## Bells81

Pregnology - what a fab sight! Thanks for sharig that :o)

I feel kind of heavy in my lower abdomen but still no sign of AF - did a sweep and mo sign of the witch at all. 

Hope I'm not having weird cycles again although I am 90% sure of when I ovulated, all the signs were there. 

Will test tonight, but I know what the outcome will be...

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

That's better!


----------



## griffinh

Lol i have the heavy feeling, no witch at all there when i sweep either. The last time my nipples hurt this much was when I was pregnant in March that ended in a chem xxxx


----------



## em1021

hows everyone today?! not feeling much of anything over here!


----------



## griffinh

OH MY GOD BFP!!!!!!!!!!


ITS BLURRY COS ITS FAINT PINK, AND I WAS SHAKING, AND MY FACE IS RED COS I BURST INTO TEARS, BUT IM PREGNANT!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## griffinh

Hopefully this pic is a little clearer! please excuse my face lmao!!!!! :blush::happydance::happydance::kiss::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can see the hint of it!!! OMG!!! YAY!!!! So happy for you!! Do a digital NOW!!!


----------



## griffinh

Its so much more obvious in person! It's a lovely pale pink. It was there within 3 mins, and is still there now!!!!!!! seeing as I got a bfn frer last night as in stark blank, i'm inclined to believe in this line not being an evap :D xxx

OH actually bought me a blue CB rather than a digi, so ill get a digi on friday. i have another frer so ill test again in the morning. xxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It is not an evap!!!!! That is a :bfp:


----------



## em1021

stop shaking and take a clearer pic!! haha


----------



## em1021

WE ARE ALL PREGGO!!!! HAHAHAHA who the hell woulda thought that ALL of us would get :bfp: when we first got on here?! haha i figured 2 of us but not all of us!! so crazy!!! now we have to all meet in person lol sooo excited for everyone!:wohoo:


----------



## griffinh

Lol its def pink and shiny!!! i'll take a better pic when oh comes back with his camera. he's on his way now!!!

im so so excited. i didnt actually think that i'd be joining you girlies!

btw, tmi but usually my nipples are peach in colour and the actual nipple bit is flat. since yesterday the nipple bit is slightly raised and now a coffee colour!!!?? normal?! lolxxx


----------



## em1021

yes normal! lol, mine stay at salute now. and when from pink to a browner color lol. totally normal


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> yes normal! lol, mine stay at salute now. and when from pink to a browner color lol. totally normal

:rofl: on the salute part! Mine are always darker but even darker now!


----------



## griffinh

hehehehe this is so freaking exciting. feel like af is about to show any moment though! lower tum is heavy and feels full. i am gonna call my doctor when simon comes home - we use his phone as our phone lol x


----------



## em1021

its ok i felt the same way, felt af 100%..it went away after about 4w 3d then the cramps started, those have gone away so far too since yesterday which to me feels like im losing symptoms! which is not good =[


----------



## griffinh

symptoms come and go though dont they hun? ive heard they taper off between 4-6 weeks and come back with a vengeance at 6weeks haha!xx


----------



## em1021

idk, no cramps, no nothing really, besides peeing alot and boobs hurt. =/ cramping always worried me, then when it stopped it worried me haha doc seems to think everything is fine tho..17 days and ill be able to see for myself!


----------



## griffinh

omg 17 days!!! thats so amazing. i cant wait til thats me!

boobs hurt is a good thing in a way lol even though i could curse these on me. I'm a little bit worried about them though. Ok try not to laugh, but I wear a D cup, which for me are great for my height and build, but they're gonna change a lot and I cant imagine them getting bigger! my mum was an A when she was pregnant and went to an F!!!!!! haha! xx


----------



## em1021

lol ya, im a small c. i usually get to D or DD when im preg


----------



## griffinh

lol ohk so i may expect to go up 2 sizes!


----------



## griffinh

ok so hopefully you can see it!


----------



## griffinh

hmm that piccy is so faint! mind you the test is now two hours old.

im kinda terrified that if i take another itll be bfn lmao. xxx i havent peed for two hours so an hour more and ill do another xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

WHAT THE HELLLLLL!!! This thread is amaaaazing!!!!! :happydance: 

Hayley, big giant YAYs!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs:

I can't believe this. I am in utter shock. Like this ---> :o


----------



## griffinh

can you see it hope!!xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Finally got through to my doc. My appointment is in the afternoon on Monday, Aug. 8...tweeeellllve whole days! But I'll take it! I'm so nervous and anxious! I'll be seeing the nurse practitioner bc my doc doesn't have any openings (bad sign??). She said there will be an exam, blood work, and she'll spend an extensive amount of time talking to me and answering questions. 

I'm scared the exam will make me mc. Is that even possible? If I won't allow my hubby's penis in there, why would I allow instruments?? :haha: 

Anyway, I'm hoping you all have appointments before me so I get feedback. lol I'm neeeeervous!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> can you see it hope!!xx

YES! On the one with your face! It's beeeautiful! I'm shocked but I knew it. :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

i CRIED!
i did the other frer only two hours later, and it was barely visible haha but the fact i got a pos this afternoon with the frer... wow. im kinda scared to retest on friday tho...what if it says bfn!? lol! none of my Ic's have picked up the hcg but the frer did!? xx

your appointment will be awesome, and your little lima bean will be gorgeous!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> i CRIED!
> i did the other frer only two hours later, and it was barely visible haha but the fact i got a pos this afternoon with the frer... wow. im kinda scared to retest on friday tho...what if it says bfn!? lol! none of my Ic's have picked up the hcg but the frer did!? xx
> 
> your appointment will be awesome, and your little lima bean will be gorgeous!

Thank you! I have chills just thinking about it! :) 

Test definitely on Friday. I was worried to do the digi right away, so you might want to save a non-digi and then do the digi after you have those two beautiful lines. I dunno. It helped me feel better. lol 

I cried too. I crept into the bathroom doorway, stood on my toes to see and when I saw the + sign and the "pregnant" I ran to the sink and then started to bawl!!! haha. Love it.


----------



## griffinh

hehehe i cant wait. i didnt have to tilt or squint!!!!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

This thread!! <3<3<3 Yuu girls!! <3<3 :hug:

STUPID INSURANCE! that's all I have to say!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> This thread!! <3<3<3 Yuu girls!! <3<3 :hug:
> 
> STUPID INSURANCE! that's all I have to say!

Oh no! What's up?! I'm super nervous because I technically conceived before 4 days before my new insurance plan kicked in. :wacko:


----------



## maythisbelove

Went and called my amazing obgyn and they have to verify my insurance, came back cxld, so i spent most of my day trying to figure it all out. resubmitting a shit load of paperwork!

PS: I HAVE A BELLY >OMG<


----------



## griffinh

omg thats so early?! isnt it just bloat at this point?X


----------



## maythisbelove

I think its a mix. With 1st preg (Connor), i showed quick, then 2nd pregnancy (our angel) i was huge at 4 months! hahahha they say you show a lot sooner on your subsiquint pregnancies! Im not saying a have a bump or anything! But i can def tell! Couldnt button my pants! WTH! ahahaha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHA. I feel like everyone can tell I'm preggy. I'm pretty thin, and a marathoner, so I feel like with this bloat, people know. LOL I keep walking around suspect that everyone knows my secret! 

I can button my pants, but they are tight like with flo. I prefer to wear dresses and will certain remember that tomorrow! I think part of it is that I am absolutely ravenous! I have been hearing my tummy grumble every hour or two. It's a mess! I just keep eating lots of healthy stuff and hoping I don't explode! :haha:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PS- Hayley, what did Simon say if you told him yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## maythisbelove

haha you should see my snack drawer next to me at my desk, healthy snacks of course! By no means am i skinny but im not overweight either. im like 135, 5'2'' its all curves and in my boobs. i have DD if not E already. Last time with DS I grew to an F! :O


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> haha you should see my snack drawer next to me at my desk, healthy snacks of course! By no means am i skinny but im not overweight either. im like 135, 5'2'' its all curves and in my boobs. i have DD if not E already. Last time with DS I grew to an F! :O

Holy moly! Lol I hope mine get big! The OH would <3 it! :haha: I have a full B now but they are nothing to write home about. 

I can't stop eating. They say to just listen to your body and eat and rest when it says too so that's what I'm doing but oh boy! :)


----------



## maythisbelove

I flashed OH on cam on skype just now, HIS FACE WAS PRICELESS. hahahahha. :rofl:

I have been eating for three. haha. People keep saying, "what if it were twins?" 0__o jajajaj


----------



## maythisbelove

Photo 1: recent photo of Connor and I (yesterday)
Photo 2: photo of OH (Paul) taken yesterday
Photo 3: Photo of me at 26 weeks pregnant with Connor (Fall 2007)
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 72.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









psul.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3









26w.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## griffinh

Simon is over the moon :)

Amber - connor is GORGEOUS!!!!!

SS at the moment - temps are staying up, boobs are killing me, tired as hell, really restless sleep and y dreams are wacky.

How about you ladies?xxx


----------



## griffinh

So this morning I took my clearblue plus test, and a lovely cross appeared within a minute!!! I am definitely pregnant! I will be doing my digi on fmu on Saturday morning, but I'm no longer afraid of it being a BFN

Two FRER's and a CB+ can't be wrong! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## griffinh

I changed my tickers to reflect my LMP even though I know I ovulated later :) xxx


----------



## griffinh

I wonder should we remake this thread on the Pregnancy Buddies page? Or do you all wanna stay here til we're all at 12 weeks?xx


----------



## em1021

im showing too, its a secret, but that secret isnt going so well, everyone can tell apparently. my dad knew right away, im so skinny u can see any little bump on me. plus, i gained a ton of weight, i show super fast lol. ugh! anyway, im just gonna stay here, we are all due at the same time anyway lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> I changed my tickers to reflect my LMP even though I know I ovulated later :) xxx

No matter when you ovulated they always go by your LMP to determine your due date.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> im showing too, its a secret, but that secret isnt going so well, everyone can tell apparently. my dad knew right away, im so skinny u can see any little bump on me. plus, i gained a ton of weight, i show super fast lol. ugh! anyway, im just gonna stay here, we are all due at the same time anyway lol

I am the same way...but I haven't gained one pound yet...but you can seriously tell that I have a small bump below and huge bloat all around it...I look about 6 months...lol There is no way to keep it secret...


----------



## em1021

lol i know! my hips spread when i get preggo, so my shorts went from size 1 to size 3


----------



## griffinh

lol you ladies! I cant blood wait!

My LMP puts me at 4w6d xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> em1021 said:
> 
> 
> im showing too, its a secret, but that secret isnt going so well, everyone can tell apparently. my dad knew right away, im so skinny u can see any little bump on me. plus, i gained a ton of weight, i show super fast lol. ugh! anyway, im just gonna stay here, we are all due at the same time anyway lol
> 
> I am the same way...but I haven't gained one pound yet...but you can seriously tell that I have a small bump below and huge bloat all around it...I look about 6 months...lol There is no way to keep it secret...Click to expand...

I can't believe how much I am bloated!!! I too am pretty skinny and I don;t have the biggest boobies in the world. Now I have this little pooch and my boobs are full, and I swear my face looks different! lol 

I wonder how long we will be able to keep this a secret. I guarantee by my 6 week appointment I will be showing. haha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> View attachment 240571
> 
> 
> So this morning I took my clearblue plus test, and a lovely cross appeared within a minute!!! I am definitely pregnant! I will be doing my digi on fmu on Saturday morning, but I'm no longer afraid of it being a BFN
> 
> Two FRER's and a CB+ can't be wrong! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxx

I am still in shock at this magical thread. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## griffinh

You're in shock!? how about me! lol!
my nipples werent as sore this morning, but i have a whole thread on nipples in the first tri lol. mine look all different!

btw, is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I haevnt had a decent night since last week! xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> You're in shock!? how about me! lol!
> my nipples werent as sore this morning, but i have a whole thread on nipples in the first tri lol. mine look all different!
> 
> btw, is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I haevnt had a decent night since last week! xx

My nipples are darker, the areola is larger and there are little raised bumps on it. Crazy! 

And YES! I am having a ton of trouble sleeping through the night. Mostly have to get up and pee (I peed 3 or 4 times in one hour after dinner last night!!), and also just generally restless. I wake up with every twinge, pang of sickness, and my new thing is waking up at 5:45, a half hour earlier than usual. :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

mine are usually peach and flat, now they constantly stick out and are like a light coffee colour!

i get you there - im SO restless and having strange very vivid dreams - horrid nightmares last night. one of them was being given a baby who was a premie and then the hospital took him away saying he wasnt mine *shudder* xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I had NO idea I would be this sick so soon! That is my biggest symptom I think besides the boobies. I am trying so hard to eat healthy food that is good for a growing baby. I got some DHA eggs, and the past tow mornings as I try to take my last 2 bites, I nearly hurl. It's extra bad at night and right when I wake up before I get out of bed. If I'm like this now, I wonder what I'll be like in a few weeks! :sick:


----------



## griffinh

i felt nauseaous last night before bed and im just really hungry and achey booobs/tum. im CONVINCED Af will show but i know she wont at the same time?! do you feel like that?
xxxx


----------



## em1021

heheh nvr had morning sickness here! knock on wood! and yes, felt like that, now i dnt feel anything lol, it will go away, ur body is telling itself not to have a period thats y ur getting symptoms still


----------



## griffinh

its all the weird little pains about an inch under my tummy button!xxx


----------



## em1021

yeah i had it too lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> i felt nauseaous last night before bed and im just really hungry and achey booobs/tum. im CONVINCED Af will show but i know she wont at the same time?! do you feel like that?
> xxxx

Totally! Every time I use the bathroom, I am afraid to look at the tissue. I keep worrying, even though I also know I'm pregnant and it's not going to come. And I'm still testing, but I've decided to stop after tomorrow.  I'm seriously crazy I think. :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

hehehe i cant wait. im getting pissed off with a 'friend' of mine though. she asked about our names, and I said Jack Simon or Sophie Jane and she went 'oh theyre pretty simple' i automatically got my back up!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Sooo nauseous. :gag: I can't stop dry heaving!!! I kept waking up all night. Passed out at 930, woke up at 1045, felt like i slept for two hours!! Stayed awake enough to eat a bowl of icecream? wtf? i swear i was sleep eating. :rofl: Passed out, woke up at 245, got online, half asleep to see if any of you posted. hahaha. passed out and was up at 545 too! what in the hell! 

I am staying here! This is my fave thread, obviously, we all met here, shared our lives for the past month, O'd together and all got our :bfp: together! I talk about you guys all the time to my OH and my bff and sister and coworker. I can visualize that years down the road we will all meet up and still have talked after all these years. :)


----------



## griffinh

When I suggested moving the thread i just meant out of ttc to pregnancy buddies and starting a new one now we're all 'bumped' but no worries :) :) 
I love all you guys - you've all been SO supportive!!! xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Sooo nauseous. :gag: I can't stop dry heaving!!! I kept waking up all night. Passed out at 930, woke up at 1045, felt like i slept for two hours!! Stayed awake enough to eat a bowl of icecream? wtf? i swear i was sleep eating. :rofl: Passed out, woke up at 245, got online, half asleep to see if any of you posted. hahaha. passed out and was up at 545 too! what in the hell!
> 
> I am staying here! This is my fave thread, obviously, we all met here, shared our lives for the past month, O'd together and all got our :bfp: together! I talk about you guys all the time to my OH and my bff and sister and coworker. I can visualize that years down the road we will all meet up and still have talked after all these years. :)

Girl! I am ready to puke every time I move in my chair at work! Someone jsut came in and said to me, "Saltines?! You would munch on saltines." lol I'm glad my eating habits are typically strange I guess. :haha:


----------



## griffinh

my nausea is petering a bit - ive just had some dry biscuits!

home time in ten minutes mwahahaha! i shall be back on later ladies :) :) xxx


----------



## em1021

god iv only craved healthy food! this will be 4 days in a row i ate broccoli for lunch! haha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> god iv only craved healthy food! this will be 4 days in a row i ate broccoli for lunch! haha

I love broccoli....but remember broccoli causes BAD gas! :haha:


----------



## em1021

lol doesnt cause gas w me...cauliflower does though! lol i love my fruits and veggies! gah! lol usually crave junk when im preggo but not this time!


----------



## em1021

for the life of me i cant remember if i took my prenatals today?! u think i should just skip it or take it? i dnt wanna od the baby lol


----------



## maythisbelove

jsut wait until tomm! I ran out and won't be able to goto the drug store!


----------



## Bells81

Hi all,

Just thought I would check in - you all sound like you are doing really well and it's so lovely to hear! 

Well as for me, still no af and still bfn's on tests - i've used fmu and held for 4 hours and tested in the evenings and still bfn. I thought i saw the faintest of faint lines on a FRER this afternoon, but when I took the test apart, i couldn't see anything.

Going to keep testing until af shows. If no sign by tuesday next week (which would be 21dpo) then going to book an appt to see my doctor.

Haven't even got any signs of af coming so have no idea of what is going on :growlmad:

I will let you enjoy being the TTC 2 bump buddies now, but thanks for all your kind words and support. 

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to all of you.

xxx


----------



## griffinh

It's official!!!


Evening urine, barely squeezed any out! I've done about nine poos today and i have so much constipation and nausea it's not even funny ahahah!!! 

But look! I have a digi! 12dpo!xxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Very nice!!! :happydance: There's no denying that!!


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales! WOOOO! YAYYY! :yipee: That was the digi test i was looking for but cannot find it!!

Bells - Keep positive, you'll get your BFP!


----------



## maythisbelove

Uh, see how big this thing is!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo_00040.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## griffinh

omg amber! you look 16 weeks or so already!

I love that we're all in the same boat time wise. I'm not going to temp anymore or take any more tests because i've accepted it now!

Though I cannot accept the nausea lol. I couldnt even have sex last night because I was either going to puke all over simon or i was going to go and eat! lol!
How are you all feeling? Bells hurryup with that bfp :D x


----------



## griffinh

Oh and btw, for you ladies who have me on facebook - no one else knows yet, so please be tactful on the wall. September 14th is the day we announce :) x


----------



## em1021

i want one of those clearblue tests! send those over to the USA plzz!!! lol


----------



## griffinh

lol dont you get them over there?x


----------



## em1021

no! totally not allowed to have them or even ship them!


----------



## em1021

where does everyone live by the way?


----------



## griffinh

Tonbridge, Kent :) I'm like the fifth member across the pond haha!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> where does everyone live by the way?

Arkansas...Stationed at the Air Force Base here...


----------



## em1021

south carolina here


----------



## maythisbelove

Norfolk, Virginia! :)


----------



## griffinh

About an hour before I went to the doctors, I started seeing pink discharge. Didn't think much of it til it turned red. Lower tummy begun to ache like flow was coming. Told the GP, who said that I should wait. If it turns into a period, test in a week, then if it's positive, call him and he will book me for an early scan.

I left the GP and Simon and I went to the hospital as it was getting heavier and darker red. Got there, this fucking ******* of a doctor saw me and asked me to do a urine test. The hospital urine test came back negative. I explained I'd had four positive tests, and I even showed him a photo of the digital and he said he could only rely on his tests at the hospital. I asked for a scan + a blood test and he said no, that he couldn't do that as the urine test was negative. He didn't believe I was pregnant and said the bleeding is my period.

My lower tummy is cramping now and it's pretty much like a period now. I think I've lost my baby. I'm absolutely devastated. Haven't stopped crying all night. Like my heart has ripped out. I don't know what to do anymore. I still have sore boobs and nausea, but the blood is a full on flow. I don't understand how my digital said pregnant if I'm not? I don't understand how I can be so happy one minute, and then this? I don't know what to think anymore.

I feel numb.


----------



## maythisbelove

Oh my :( :hugs: I am so sorry Hales. I don't think you should give up. There are women who have their periods while pregnant. Is it BRIGHT red? Is the pain so severe? It is still early, that that's why it isn't showing up on an IC or a DOC test. I don't know why your a-hole of a doc was being a dick. I would of punched him in the face.

I think you should book an appt with your OB and let them know what happened. See what they say. Regular ER docs that don't specialize in this field don't know everything there is to know, they know the basics. 

If you need anything, an ear to talk to/vent/yell/etc at I am here. I wish I was in Tonbridge to be that shoulder. I wouldn't rule out the pregnancy yet though until you get a scan and confirm everything. 

<3333


----------



## Bells81

Hayley, I'm sorry to hear what you're going through. Does your hospital have an early pregnancy unit? I know not all NHS trusts have them? I had a heavy bleed with my first child and I called and spoke to a midwife at my GP surgery who advised me to go to mine. I had a scan to confirm what was going on and I had a one inch tear in my uterus wall. I rested all day, only got out of bed if I had to and the bleeding pretty much stopped over the next 24hrs. 

Give your GP a call in the morning. Check for the nearest EPU too. And my GP said to me 'home tests are just as reliable as ours so if it says your pregnant, you are' 

Don't give up hope, we're all thinking of you.

Love and hugs being sent your way xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, I am so sorry you are going through this right now. :hugs: I'm here for you. I truly don't know what to say. Just stay strong, and do what Amber and Helen said. See your OB. THEY are the specialists after all nomt some stupid er doc. :hug:


----------



## griffinh

Thanks girls.

I think I'm just going to do what GP said - test in a week. The blood is reddish pink and heavy, like a period and the cramping got slightly worse then petered off last night. I think in a week, if it's saying negative then I'll just get on with it

I won't be 'trying' anymore, just going to leave it and see what happens. I won't come onto babyandbump for a week - I think I need a break and I need to just rest.

I love you all - you're all brilliant and I hope you all have sticky beans. xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

How is everyone doing today? I know we've had a big blow to our board, and I am sure we are all keeping Hayley and Simon in our thoughts and prayers. 

Just wanted to check in to make sure everyone is doing ok. 
:hugs:


----------



## em1021

Doin ok here...also hayley if this is 2nc mc u should go see Ur obgyn and let them kno.cuz after 2 in a row it could b an issue that they could prevent, my friend kept mc and found out her and her bfs blood types did not mix which caused the body to reject the baby as a foreign object but she started getting shots and she was able to have a baby after that, u need to go and figure out Wut the problem is so that u dnt have to go thru this again :(


----------



## maythisbelove

I'm doing okay. No pants are fitting me and my boobies are spilling out. I am in maternity pants and a small maternity shirt. hahaha. :doh: Guess what they say about the more pregnancies the faster you grow/show is true!!!

Hales-I've been most def keeping you and simon in my thoughts. Even Paul was upset about the whole ordeal. I agree with Em, go see your OB and ask them to run tests and figure out what is going on!! I think the ER doc should be slapped in the face!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> I'm doing okay. No pants are fitting me and my boobies are spilling out. I am in maternity pants and a small maternity shirt. hahaha. :doh: Guess what they say about the more pregnancies the faster you grow/show is true!!!

I'm nauseous, tired, and now I wake up at 5:40 every day. Awesome. :) I'm also eating myself out of house and home. :haha: I actually bought granola bars to keep beside the bed in case I wake up hungry! I have a little tiny baby belly I'm calling the "baby bloat". ha. I am not comfortable in pants, but I can squeeeeze into them. My friend told me that if you are thinner noramlly too you show quicker. I think your baby belly is soooo cute Amber. :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

haha thanks babe! OH loves it that and my now even BIGGER boobies. Skinny minnies who quite sooner too! I don't know if you guys are having cravings yet, but I am! BAD! I went to Wawa and got a philly cheesesteake at 930 am yesterday! haha

Ps; Still thinking of you Hales<3


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> haha thanks babe! OH loves it that and my now even BIGGER boobies. Skinny minnies who quite sooner too! I don't know if you guys are having cravings yet, but I am! BAD! I went to Wawa and got a philly cheesesteake at 930 am yesterday! haha
> 
> Ps; Still thinking of you Hales<3

Not particular craving yet. Just wanting EVERYTHING ever! lol More for me it's I want something really really bad, and then I'm 3/4 way through and it repulses me. 

Your OH must be dying that he's not there! lol My OH is pretty impressed that I actually have boobies now! HA.


----------



## griffinh

Hey sweethearts

Just wanted to update you - I'm not going to bother testing next week - we're gonna NTNP for a little bit, no temping/opking etc. I know I can get pregnant and I suppose this is the only saving grace. 
We're on holiday week after next so are gonna just enjoy ourselves and try and relax. It's been a hard year so far. I'm passing tissue now and still having dragging AF type cramps - I know in my heart it's all over.

You all have been amazing and fantastic to me and so supportive, which I really appreciate. I so hoped to be with you all in this journey together, but our little baby just wasn't meant to be.

Anyway! Enough of wallowing - I was a mess last night, could barely breathe!!! But I have to keep living. Our world stopped but the rest is still going. 

You all sound healthy and well. Keep me informed on here how you're all doing. Just cos I'm not beaned anymore doesn't mean I don't want to hear your information, and no, it;s not insensitive :hugs:

xxxx :kiss:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Hey sweethearts
> 
> Just wanted to update you - I'm not going to bother testing next week - we're gonna NTNP for a little bit, no temping/opking etc. I know I can get pregnant and I suppose this is the only saving grace.
> We're on holiday week after next so are gonna just enjoy ourselves and try and relax. It's been a hard year so far. I'm passing tissue now and still having dragging AF type cramps - I know in my heart it's all over.
> 
> You all have been amazing and fantastic to me and so supportive, which I really appreciate. I so hoped to be with you all in this journey together, but our little baby just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Anyway! Enough of wallowing - I was a mess last night, could barely breathe!!! But I have to keep living. Our world stopped but the rest is still going.
> 
> You all sound healthy and well. Keep me informed on here how you're all doing. Just cos I'm not beaned anymore doesn't mean I don't want to hear your information, and no, it;s not insensitive :hugs:
> 
> xxxx :kiss:

Hayley...I know I haven't said anything as of yet and I am sorry for that. I am so so very sorry for the loss of your little bean. I really can't express into words the grief I have felt for you. I have cried for you. I just want all to be ok for you and Simon. My prayers are with you and Simon always. No matter where you are in your journey always remember this...You were here for me when I started this journey and you will be with me always...no matter then circumstances. I think of you ladies as my team; my girls. I am not an overly emotional person to say the least....but know that I am always here for you no matter what you need. Please don't leave us. If you would like to add me on Facebook then please do...my last name is Kitchin. I wish I had the right words to help you somehow. We love you Hayley.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, 

I haven't stopped thinking of you for a second. I am so glad that you are "gently ntnp" as you say. I think that is a beautiful gift to give yourselves at this time. Be kind to yourselves and gentle, and care for each other, and I am positive that in time you will be right with us. 

I wish you wouldn't leave us-- Mer is right-- we are all a team. :flower: But I also understand if it is too difficult right now. Please stop by to update us and tell us how you are. You are precious! Big hugs girl. :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> haha thanks babe! OH loves it that and my now even BIGGER boobies. Skinny minnies who quite sooner too! I don't know if you guys are having cravings yet, but I am! BAD! I went to Wawa and got a philly cheesesteake at 930 am yesterday! haha
> 
> Ps; Still thinking of you Hales<3
> 
> Not particular craving yet. Just wanting EVERYTHING ever! lol More for me it's I want something really really bad, and then I'm 3/4 way through and it repulses me.
> 
> Your OH must be dying that he's not there! lol My OH is pretty impressed that I actually have boobies now! HA.Click to expand...

:haha: They will be :holly: before you know it!


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales - we will miss you on the board, please update us every now and then. I'm sure I'll see you on FB!

Words cannot express how upset i was for you. I cried. Even Paul was upset! You have had a tough year hun, take this time to relax and enjoy the ride. 

I think its the right move for the gently ntnp for you right now. Sometimes when you aren't trying, it happens! Don't think for a minute that we are going to forget about you! Stay strong babe! We love you! :hugs: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## t-bell

Hi everyone my names Catherine Im 26, (27 on the 10th Aug), I have a 3 year old son who has too much energy and i got pregnant on my first cycle last month and had a mc and found out on Sunday I was pregnant again, i have read all your storys the whole way through, i feel like I know you girls already and this seems like a lovely group and one I would like to join if that is ok with yourselves, Im from Belfast in Northern Ireland and I work as an accounts clerk, 

please tell me if i have missed any info out lol

:blush:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> :haha: They will be :holly: before you know it!

LOLOLOL I love that crazy icon! I feel like I'll be looking like that in no time. haha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

t-bell said:


> Hi everyone my names Catherine Im 26, (27 on the 10th Aug), I have a 3 year old son who has too much energy and i got pregnant on my first cycle last month and had a mc and found out on Sunday I was pregnant again, i have read all your storys the whole way through, i feel like I know you girls already and this seems like a lovely group and one I would like to join if that is ok with yourselves, Im from Belfast in Northern Ireland and I work as an accounts clerk,
> 
> please tell me if i have missed any info out lol
> 
> :blush:

Hi Catherine! Welcome and congrats on your BFP. :) We are a fine group of ladies if I might say so myself. :winkwink:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hey girls. Good morning!:coffee:

Is it normal to be super duper bloated for a few days and then not so much today? I have been squeezing into pants uncomfortably and have a little pooch for the past few days, but today not so much. 

How are you ladies doing today? :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

i had the same as well today! but wicked tired and hungry! Spent FOUR hours at CHuck E CHeese today :growl:


----------



## t-bell

Griffinh - I'm really sorry about your bad news, the exact same thing happened to me on the 2nd of July when I went down to the hospital I was sent round to the maternity dept, only for one of the midwives ther to be so condescending and tell me that my cb digi test must have been wrong or I just read it wrong, made me feel so small and insignificant and made me feel like I was going mad,
I don't k ow why docs and mw etc don't have more compassion for people with early mc, it's just as hard to loose a baby at any stage of a pregnancy, and to not dismiss people who like us were early mc
I also keep the hope up that u were more fertile for three months after your mc and on the 24th of this month I fell pregnant after mc on the 2nd, keep up ur NTNP and u may be very surprised, 
I wish u all the luck and my prayers are with u and your oh

Xx:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> i had the same as well today! but wicked tired and hungry! Spent FOUR hours at CHuck E CHeese today :growl:

UGH! Don't you know that Chuck E Cheese is the den of hell?:haha: I despise that place so I have told my children that CEC is the devil and he does bad things to little kids!:blush: I know that is bad but I don't want them to ever want to go there....:nope:


----------



## Bells81

Hi ladies,

You all sound like you are blooming! 

Hales, if you are reading, I hope you are doing ok?

An hi t-bell!

We just a little update - still no af and still bfn! Weirdly enough u had a small amount of brown discharge on Friday, and I mean small. I am now wondering if I ovulated later on in that week an maybe that was an IB? They do say anythingfrom 6-14 days post ovulation?! If so I should get a positive result Tuesday/Wednesday.

I will stick to my plan and test Tuesday - 2 week after af was due. If a negative then fair enough, will just have to wait for my cycle to start and try again. 

I have been having a few dull aches below but on and off and only last for 5-10 mins at a time. I just have no sign of af appearing. Really don't know what to think!


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> i had the same as well today! but wicked tired and hungry! Spent FOUR hours at CHuck E CHeese today :growl:
> 
> UGH! Don't you know that Chuck E Cheese is the den of hell?:haha: I despise that place so I have told my children that CEC is the devil and he does bad things to little kids!:blush: I know that is bad but I don't want them to ever want to go there....:nope:Click to expand...

:haha:I know trust me! It was my little bro(who is actually my cousin that was adopted by my dad) 's bday party.

I keep getting those "is she pregnant or fat" stares!! hahaha


----------



## maythisbelove

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> You all sound like you are blooming!
> 
> Hales, if you are reading, I hope you are doing ok?
> 
> An hi t-bell!
> 
> We just a little update - still no af and still bfn! Weirdly enough u had a small amount of brown discharge on Friday, and I mean small. I am now wondering if I ovulated later on in that week an maybe that was an IB? They do say anythingfrom 6-14 days post ovulation?! If so I should get a positive result Tuesday/Wednesday.
> 
> I will stick to my plan and test Tuesday - 2 week after af was due. If a negative then fair enough, will just have to wait for my cycle to start and try again.
> 
> I have been having a few dull aches below but on and off and only last for 5-10 mins at a time. I just have no sign of af appearing. Really don't know what to think!

maybe you O'd later then you think you did? and this is IB?! Either way, fx'd! :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

Just went to the zoo with my girlfriend and our kids...I am wiped out! Exhausted! Drank so much water (it's like 105 here),my feet are KILLING me, then it started pouring down rain. I am literally driving 22 mph in at 40mph zone because it's coming down that hard. /end rant

How are you lovely ladies feeling? I am feeling less bloated,less nauseous. more tired. bitchy (not gonna lie - OH is in the dog house right now)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girl, let me tell you, I am relieved you posted this! I am having my first real prenatal meltdown today! I feel less bloated, less hurting boobs, a tiiiiiny bit less tired. So, I worked myself into a state where I was sobbing to the OH that I might not be pregnant anymore. I went out to get brownie mix :dohh: and picked up a first response 2-pack, which I have SWORN will be my very last. 

Of course it was a :bfp: and the test line was actually far darker than the reference line. I need to just get over it. HOPE, YOU ARE PREGNANT. lol 

Now, brownies in the oven and a nap waiting while they cool, I'm pleased as punch. lol I'm serious a wreck girls. Get me to the second tri stat! :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Bells81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> You all sound like you are blooming!
> 
> Hales, if you are reading, I hope you are doing ok?
> 
> An hi t-bell!
> 
> We just a little update - still no af and still bfn! Weirdly enough u had a small amount of brown discharge on Friday, and I mean small. I am now wondering if I ovulated later on in that week an maybe that was an IB? They do say anythingfrom 6-14 days post ovulation?! If so I should get a positive result Tuesday/Wednesday.
> 
> I will stick to my plan and test Tuesday - 2 week after af was due. If a negative then fair enough, will just have to wait for my cycle to start and try again.
> 
> I have been having a few dull aches below but on and off and only last for 5-10 mins at a time. I just have no sign of af appearing. Really don't know what to think!

Blossoming is a beautiful way to put it! I'm just chubby and zit-faced. LOL But, you know, I'll take it! :thumbup: 

Fingers and toes crossed for you, love. I am so hopeful you'll join us with our Easter Baby Bumps. :flower: FX for Tuesday!


----------



## maythisbelove

omg browniesss! mmmm!

i took my other digi two days ago and it said positive. whew. I am nervous! I wish these stupid insurance people would approve my app AGAIN so that I CAN make my OBGYN appt. It is pissing me off to no end. :growl:

I cooked a pork loin and some potatoes and snow peas(?) and then little dude and I went to walk on the beach for a bit.

ps: OH and I got into it BAD. caught him lying about something so trivial. ahglskfdhgskdhf


----------



## griffinh

Morning girls :)
I have been reading all your posts hehe you are all too funny with your cravings etc! I have one week left and I am on holiday and I cannot wait. Beach, fair, drink, crazy golf....bring.it!

How are you all doing?x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> omg browniesss! mmmm!
> 
> i took my other digi two days ago and it said positive. whew. I am nervous! I wish these stupid insurance people would approve my app AGAIN so that I CAN make my OBGYN appt. It is pissing me off to no end. :growl:
> 
> I cooked a pork loin and some potatoes and snow peas(?) and then little dude and I went to walk on the beach for a bit.
> 
> ps: OH and I got into it BAD. caught him lying about something so trivial. ahglskfdhgskdhf

Oh no girl! Try not to stress too much (about the insurance and the OH). I've been telling mine that I need a positive, super zen space and he can throw his fits outside in his car if he needs to but not around me. We had a little tiff this weekend too because he told me he is probably going to have to be traveling a bunch more in January. I started to sob and then we had it out. Ugh. Hate arguing. Hope things are smoothed over soon with you two! Take care of that little bun! :flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Morning girls :)
> I have been reading all your posts hehe you are all too funny with your cravings etc! I have one week left and I am on holiday and I cannot wait. Beach, fair, drink, crazy golf....bring.it!
> 
> How are you all doing?x

Sounds wonderful! My vacation did my spirit great! Hopefully it does the same for you and Simon. :flower: 

I'm doing ok. Nervously waiting the doctor one week from today. Other than that, the usual suspects-- nauseous, staaaaarving, and super duper tired. :dohh:

Hope you are doing well Hayley. Glad to see you today. :)


----------



## griffinh

I'm doing ok. I've decided to take Simon on holiday for his birthday in November, so I'm currently choosing somewhere. Flights and accommodation in USA is so expensive!!! That was my first choice, but now it'll be Egypt or somewhere!xx


----------



## em1021

so wanna hear a story that might make ur head spin like it did mine?!

well, my bf has a child (2yrs) with another girl. (drama drama, babys mother from hell) and i have a child from another guy right? we all live in the same town but my babys father and his babys mother dont know eachother, well, apparently my son said i had a baby in my belly to his father, even though i never heard him say it, so my childs father goes to MY BOYFRIENDS EX! and tells her this! so his ex goes and tells her MOTHER and her MOTHER calls MY BOYFRIENDS FAMILY and announces that im pregnant!!! the nerve of her to do this! i havnt told anyone i was preggo but this woman that iv never met thought it was her place to tell this?! omg! anyway, i got her numb and let her have it and the babys mom too! jesus! wouldnt that piss yal off too?!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> so wanna hear a story that might make ur head spin like it did mine?!
> 
> well, my bf has a child (2yrs) with another girl. (drama drama, babys mother from hell) and i have a child from another guy right? we all live in the same town but my babys father and his babys mother dont know eachother, well, apparently my son said i had a baby in my belly to his father, even though i never heard him say it, so my childs father goes to MY BOYFRIENDS EX! and tells her this! so his ex goes and tells her MOTHER and her MOTHER calls MY BOYFRIENDS FAMILY and announces that im pregnant!!! the nerve of her to do this! i havnt told anyone i was preggo but this woman that iv never met thought it was her place to tell this?! omg! anyway, i got her numb and let her have it and the babys mom too! jesus! wouldnt that piss yal off too?!

HOLY COW! That is something! I would be freaking out, Em. WHat a weird small world, huh? How does your ex know your bf's ex?! My OH's ex is a complete freaky nutcase. I had to throw down with her not long ago. I'm so sorry she made the announcement for you. WHat a bummer.


----------



## em1021

well, i denied it lol. excuse my language but screw u if u wanna announce that and to ppl i dont even like! so i just was like, i dont know what ur talking about lol. gah makes me so angry! and now my ex and his ex are planning a trip to disney together in 13 days?! lol


----------



## griffinh

oh god exes together are horrendous!!!

hope youre ok em - she should never have mentioned anything to anyone. ergh!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The ex sounds like a real twat...I would have denied it too...Maybe the 2 ex's will get together and disappear from your and your oh's lives for good..lol


----------



## em1021

no unfort that will never happen, my bfs ex still wants to be with him, 2 yrs after their split! she tries non stop! i let her have it! my ex has a gf, which is now friends with my bfs ex. so confusing lol. Iv gotten 4 fake facebooks writing me now, all of which are her. lovely isnt it?!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I have to work late tonight and I am on this thing where I get up an hour before I need to every day no matter what. So, up at 5:20 today! yay! And I'm ready to DROP! ](*,) Anyone else sleeping funny? I'm up of course to pee and such, but waking up early and not being able to fall back asleep is new. :dohh:

Also, I realized I need new bras. Holy cats I never expected so soon. :wacko: 

All this baby-growing stuff is so intriguing to me. It's crazier than the baby-making stuff. LOL


----------



## em1021

i used to wake up every night to go pee! for the last week iv slept thru the night?! wonder whats goin on?


----------



## maythisbelove

I passed out at 11 last night, woke up at 2 - peed & ate a few carrots half asleep hahaha, then at 5 -was up for 30 mins and fell back asleep and woke up at 645 to get ready for work and such.

and yes, the boobs thing. OMG. even my co worker noticed. hahaha. I get home, slip into some yoga type pants and whip my bra off, oh man, A. It feels relieved. B. It hurts at the same time. haha

and Wow on the crazy ex thing, I would of denied it too. How dare she!! Need to slap a hoe! heeehee

I was at work today and FLIPPED my lid. holy hell did I go nuts. I was screaming and ranting at my coworker then i started cramping up really bad and was dizzy and sorta passed out on the couch. I was so scared. I was crying my eyes out.


----------



## maythisbelove

I just killed over thirty flies. They kept buzzing over by my dryer. I opened the blinds to the window directly behind the dryer and they were all over the window! I look at the dryer vent coil thingy and there&#8217;s a huge hole (probably from my cat, thanks!) in it. So I proceed to pull the dryer out, duct tape the coil thingy until I can get to the hardware store and started on a killing spree. I try to push the dryer back in place for twenty minutes and it wasn&#8217;t budging. I broke down in tears. Kicked the dryer a couple of times. Screamed. Connor came over to me and wiped my tears and said, &#8220;its okay mommy&#8221; and starts trying to push the dryer, &#8220;I help Mommy! Use muscles like Daddy!&#8221; and I bawled some more!


----------



## griffinh

Gosh! You girlies are in a tizz hey lol

Everyone should breathe and try not to destroy house/children/husbands as best as possible xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

It's all over. Had another blood test and scan yesterday, and the results confirmed that I've miscarried our little bean.
We're both devastated and I'm struggling to accept it right now but I'm sure time will help heal.
The drs said I should give myself a month to recover before trying again, but I'm pretty sure it will take my heart longer.
So I'll be back ttc in a month or so... I need to relax about it, just let nature do it's work this time and not stress or try to make it happen so much or I fear I'll beat myself up about it repeatedly.
Thank you all for your support, this place is such a blessing for us all, and hope you're all doing well on you're journey's :hugs:
I'm so happy for all your bfps, it's amazing :flower:
griffinh, good luck lovely, rest and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## em1021

helloooooooo morning sickness!!!!! ewwwww!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> helloooooooo morning sickness!!!!! ewwwww!

No lie! I was rolling around the bed this morning, threatening not to get up because whenever I moved I wanted to throw up. Also (tmi), I'm having some other digestive reactions...I have to poop several times a day which is not at all like me?! This morning, my nausea came on strong again in the car on my way to the office while I was forcing down a PB and banana waffle sandwich. I don't know how I can possibly make it through this day. :sick:


----------



## griffinh

I have today been fooling myself I am still pregnant. Keep reading stories about how some girls had heavy bleeding but were still pregnant

this is all based on the difference my mc's/

MARCH: positive test 9dpo then recurring negs, then bleeding a week later
JULY: positive test 11dpo, 12dpo and digi that evening. then at 13dpo bleeding and hosp test neg.

Thing is that the blood was really heavy to fill 3 tampons and just stopped spotting yesterday
SIGGGGGHHHH. wishful thinking hey!!! xxxx


----------



## em1021

lol its ok, i poo like 3 or 4x a day now! hahaha! not fun!


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales, you might still be pregs. i told you some women had full blown priod like bleeding durign pregnancy and have healthy babies

and ake that three on the nauseau. i cant even spell today.


----------



## griffinh

Well I'm going to GP on thursday so i guess i'll mention it x


----------



## maythisbelove

can i just WOW to the 11,587 views on this forum? 

SN: PAUL SET A DATE FINALLY!!! 10/11/11 :) yayyyy


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> can i just WOW to the 11,587 views on this forum?
> 
> SN: PAUL SET A DATE FINALLY!!! 10/11/11 :) yayyyy

Woohoo!:headspin: congrats girlie! 

And holy smokes! That's soooooo many views. I was impressed when we hit 1000 posts the other day. Were so cute. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I went to get my toesies done tonight and had to tell her not to massage my feet bc im pregnant! It was the most bittersweet moment me and my pedicurist have ever had. Lolol 

On my way out I noticed a little place where they do tests of all sorts. It said pregnancy tests on the window and crazy Hope actually considered for am hot second getting one done. Like I can't wait five days for my real doctors appt. I'm cuckoo girls. I think I'm losing my mind! :wacko:

I also wanted to share I'm reading the book Knocked Up:Confessions of a Hip Mama to Be and it is amazing! It's super funny girls. And I need light hearted these days. I highly recommend. :thumbup: just thought I'd share! If your in an area where a Borders books is shutting down there are super great deals too! :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

Not to massage your feet? I'm lost? Isn't massage a good thing? LOL


----------



## t-bell

maythisbelove said:


> Not to massage your feet? I'm lost? Isn't massage a good thing? LOL

You shouldn't be getting massage in the first tri as it may increase the blood flow and cause a mc and your not allowed one inthe last tri for the same reason but it may put u I to perm labour xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I went to get my toesies done tonight and had to tell her not to massage my feet bc im pregnant! It was the most bittersweet moment me and my pedicurist have ever had. Lolol
> 
> On my way out I noticed a little place where they do tests of all sorts. It said pregnancy tests on the window and crazy Hope actually considered for am hot second getting one done. Like I can't wait five days for my real doctors appt. I'm cuckoo girls. I think I'm losing my mind! :wacko:
> 
> I also wanted to share I'm reading the book Knocked Up:Confessions of a Hip Mama to Be and it is amazing! It's super funny girls. And I need light hearted these days. I highly recommend. :thumbup: just thought I'd share! If your in an area where a Borders books is shutting down there are super great deals too! :flower:

Hope...I went to Amazon and found the book...ordered it brand new for $2.99 and free shipping! Can't wait to get it! I love to read and haven't had a good book in a while.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hope...I went to Amazon and found the book...ordered it brand new for $2.99 and free shipping! Can't wait to get it! I love to read and haven't had a good book in a while.

YAY!!! Let me know what you think. I think it's just the thing we need at this point-- a positive, upbeat, super funny read about things we can certainly relate too. :flower:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Not to massage your feet? I'm lost? Isn't massage a good thing? LOL

I know! It's pretty depressing, but not it's not advised. It's almost like how when you get reflexology done they press and knead into certain points on the foot, etc. to increase blood flow to certain areas and affect changes in the body. It can cause mc or other problems. Prenatal massage is done by people who are specifically trained in that area so they know what to do and what definitely not to do. Still though they won't do it before your second tri.


----------



## griffinh

The next time I'm due to ovulate, I'm holiday and it's a full moon. I wore moonstones this whole month, got pregnant and lost it. I wonder if ovulating on a full moon whilst wearing moonstones will make a difference?? xxx


----------



## griffinh

hm it should actually, it was a full moon last time i ovulated lol x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh! I bet Hayl! That's so exciting. Check the moonstone thread too! A few more people reported BFPs. It's so perfect to ovulate on the full moon when the earth is in the same part of the cycle as you! :flower:


----------



## griffinh

:) I'll guess I'll se e what happens hey! xx


----------



## em1021

yal are slacking on posting just so u know! lol


----------



## griffinh

i was thinking that! I came online to see the new additions overnight (cos obviously I'm overseas) and saw nothing :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sorry girls! I have been slightly busy getting all the kids ready for school plus I have been going to bed early. I have been so tired that I am having a nap during the day which never happens and still going to bed before 10 p.m. Plus it is so hot here lately...it got up to 114 yesterday...trying to avoid rolling blackouts here...They want us to keep our a/c at 80 degrees and limit electricity use...NOT gonna happen...It is unbearably hot here to go all that...spent alot of the day at dh's office...until their a/c went out which is really bad as his building is where they keep the working dogs...

How is everyone today?


----------



## t-bell

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sorry girls! I have been slightly busy getting all the kids ready for school plus I have been going to bed early. I have been so tired that I am having a nap during the day which never happens and still going to bed before 10 p.m. Plus it is so hot here lately...it got up to 114 yesterday...trying to avoid rolling blackouts here...They want us to keep our a/c at 80 degrees and limit electricity use...NOT gonna happen...It is unbearably hot here to go all that...spent alot of the day at dh's office...until their a/c went out which is really bad as his building is where they keep the working dogs...
> 
> How is everyone today?

Oh no that sounds awful, we work in celcius here and I thought it was unbearable the other day and it was only 26 celcius lol I don't think I would survive in that type of heat, esp since when ur preg it's so much harder to cool down
X


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I was thinking the same exact thing last night! We need to get our acts together! lol :winkwink: 

I'm hanging in here! I had another meltdown last night because of being nervous about the baby. I just want to know s/he is a healthy LO. Ugh! Monday afternoon cant come fast enough! Does anyone have an appt. before then? I think you guys must. 

I'm super duper tired and all day rolling nausea. It's worse in the morning the second I open my eyes and at night when I'm getting ready for bed. My boobies are also about a cup size bigger and currently being crammed into my regular bras. :shock: I know this is completely super girly and high maintenance of me but does anyone know where I can get cuter nursing bras? I'm holding out to see how big my girls get, but will probably have to get some by the end of the month or beginning of September. The ones I keep finding are horrible!!! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My appointment isn't until Tuesday the 9th.


----------



## maythisbelove

My appt isnt even set yet! ERRRRRRRRG! Stupid insurance! I am so mad about that right now.

Yesterday and today, much exhaustion and hunger. I took yesterday off and laid about all day. cleaned my house, much needed. Been so BLAH. :/ sorry m'ladies!


----------



## em1021

My apt for my 8 week scan is Aug 12! which is 8 days away!! ahhh!!! CANNOT WAIT!!! my boss was like 'ur gonna need that whole day off' i said why? and she was like 'cuz i know ur not gonna be able to concentrate!' lmao! cannot wait girls! ..been feeling queezy and my boobs are HUGE! already got my first stretch mark on them if that tells u how much they have grown! =[ i didnt get this big all 9 months with my son but jeeze, must be a big ole baby to need all this milk! lol also very sleepy and my tummy burns like im hungry ALL the time, even when i eat! grr


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok I am gonna bitch for a minute! I am so freaking sore!!! Pretty much from head to toe...but more so in my pelvic area that reaches around the my lower back and tailbone...all the way down both of my legs and especially my knees. It's like I am freaking 80 years old with extreme arthritis...Before we started TTC I had some severe health issues with my left side of my body. Apparently the left side is smaller/shorter than the right side...everything..leg is shorter, arm is a tad shorter, eye opens slightly less than the right, even my left boob is smaller..I was on multiple dangerous medications prior to TTC for all kinds of things since the Neurologist, GP, Gastroenterologist, etc..no one could figure out a cause...all sorts of cat scans and MRI's later still nothing...so they put me on meds for Fibromyalgia and MS and all sorts of other things...Well prior to TTC I went off everything...well except for the Prilosec for my acid reflux, My OB switched my BP meds to something pregnancy safe and I am still taking my Ritalin at a much lower dose( I have ADHD/OCD and have had them my whole life). I honestly think that I have some form of arthritis...to be honest when I went off the meds cause I knew they weren't safe (and weren't helping..only making things worse) I felt better. I have only started to hurt again in the last 2 months...I haven't taken anything stronger than Tylenol but I am getting to the point again where it is uncomfortable to sit, lay down and even stand...Today and for the last 2 days it has been my left AND my right side...I just dunno...I posted on First Tri about the aches and pains but wouldn't you know...a whole lot of reads but no replies....UGH! I am just so damn frustrated with it all....Sorry it is so long...


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok I am gonna bitch for a minute! I am so freaking sore!!! Pretty much from head to toe...but more so in my pelvic area that reaches around the my lower back and tailbone...all the way down both of my legs and especially my knees. It's like I am freaking 80 years old with extreme arthritis...Before we started TTC I had some severe health issues with my left side of my body. Apparently the left side is smaller/shorter than the right side...everything..leg is shorter, arm is a tad shorter, eye opens slightly less than the right, even my left boob is smaller..I was on multiple dangerous medications prior to TTC for all kinds of things since the Neurologist, GP, Gastroenterologist, etc..no one could figure out a cause...all sorts of cat scans and MRI's later still nothing...so they put me on meds for Fibromyalgia and MS and all sorts of other things...Well prior to TTC I went off everything...well except for the Prilosec for my acid reflux, My OB switched my BP meds to something pregnancy safe and I am still taking my Ritalin at a much lower dose( I have ADHD/OCD and have had them my whole life). I honestly think that I have some form of arthritis...to be honest when I went off the meds cause I knew they weren't safe (and weren't helping..only making things worse) I felt better. I have only started to hurt again in the last 2 months...I haven't taken anything stronger than Tylenol but I am getting to the point again where it is uncomfortable to sit, lay down and even stand...Today and for the last 2 days it has been my left AND my right side...I just dunno...I posted on First Tri about the aches and pains but wouldn't you know...a whole lot of reads but no replies....UGH! I am just so damn frustrated with it all....Sorry it is so long...


Girl! I am so sorry you are in so much pain! That's just horrible, especially when you can't take anything. DOes your regular doc know about your pregnancy? If so, maybe you can call them to figure something out if you can't wait until Tuesday. Also, have you ever worked with a naturopath? You said the meds sometimes made it worse. I had a thyroid issue years ago and the meds made everything so bad. I went on a natural medication and it worked itself out. Sometimes commercial meds are awesome! (Trust me, I wouldn't have made it without some happy pills at some points of my life! lol) But other times natural ways of dealing with things can work wonders and yet our medical system pretend not to know a thing about it because meds are money-makers. 

Whatever you do, I hope that you feel better soon. I imagine the pain is worse than a bath remedy, but maybe a nice warm bath will help just a bit. :flower: Thinking of you...


----------



## maythisbelove

Mer!! I am so sorry for all that crazy pain happening to you! I wish I could take it all away. I hope your GP and OB can find a treatment that will help you and not harm the baby. stay strong mama! lots of big, but gentle :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

1st baby buy: Ikea bookshelf/cubby hole type thing. five feet tall by three feet wide. two rows of four cubby type space things. hhaha. I love craigslist


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> 1st baby buy: Ikea bookshelf/cubby hole type thing. five feet tall by three feet wide. two rows of four cubby type space things. hhaha. I love craigslist

Aww you are so cute! :kiss: I haven't had a first buy technically but I did go get some soft baby yarn the other day to knit more baby hats. :flower: yay!!


----------



## griffinh

Lol to knitting hats :) 

I am about to start my weekend - I have one more work day left before I am off for two glorious weeks, one of which will be spent by the beach with my brothers, fiance and niece and I cannot WAIT! this time next week I will be PACKING

Love seeing all your news and updates! I'm due to ovulate at the next full moon whilst i'm on holiday - lets see if I get 3rd time lucky - I wont be far behind you guys if i do :) xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good morning ladies...Went off to bed super early last night...wasn't feeling too good..was in alot of pain. Nothing to do with baby thankfully...It is almost achy like the flu...I am not sick though. I just really think that I have arthritis or fibromyalgia...nothing I can do about it really so I just have to bear with it until the baby is born. I just don't want to go back on any of those meds for several reasons...Hope you guys are having a great Friday. I am supposed to go shopping with a friend for supplies for our back to school bbq/open house. I am no longer a PTO board member but since none of the new ones know all the ins and outs I have to advise them. I just hate taking my little ones to a store...especially Sam's...it won't equal fun for me. lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Good morning girls! :) 

I woke up during the night because my boobs hurt. Ouch! lol And this morning they are even bigger, as the bra I wore yesterday now does not fit. Wow. I'm going to look like this :holly: in no time! lololol 

The OH will be back tonight and thank heavens because I need a hug! I'm super emotional. :wacko: So excited for the weekend this week. It's been forever and I have my appointment on Monday so woohoo! 


Hayles, sounds so promising. I am excited for you and also for your relaxing vacation. What a perfect two weeks to be away-- O and the first part of the TWW! Relax and enjoy! :flower: 

Mer, sounds like a lot on your plate! I can't believe it's back to school time already. Woah.


----------



## em1021

hey girls, cant take much more of this sickness before i just die =[ feel like im on the boat ride from hell..not to mention i feel like my boobs are another person attached to my chest =[ stretch marks?! what?! i NEVER had them, wtf! now im slathering on pounds of goop to my boobs grr! but on a lighter note..this time next week ill be seeing a (hopefully) healthy 8 week old babyyyyyy


----------



## griffinh

aw yay! 

i love how you girls are with your sickness and stretchmarks and massive boobies - bet ya wouldnt change it  i know i wouldnt!

sorry to hear about you though Mer, sounds awfully painful? Yup 2 weeks away is gonna be delicious. Plenty of sex sand and sun! xxxx


----------



## em1021

lol 3 s's ...lord have mercy! well, i have good feelings about u hayley. but however i do wish u would find out what the cause of all this is! pisses me off they wont do testing on u!


----------



## griffinh

well hopefully i'll only be a month behind you all, but this time roundim not going to announce to anyone til ive seen the scans. 

i know its annoying but there we go, i cant keep dwelling on it or ill never learn to move on. i wish i was stil pregnant, id be 6w1d today. it hurts sometimes - tuesday i was a mess but otherwise im doing good and looking forward to holiday. 

oh is absolutely on it for the next one though lol he cant seem to get off me. like a dog in heat hahaha xxxx


----------



## em1021

lol well thats good! who knows! ppl deliver early! u might be right there with us afterall!


----------



## griffinh

exactly :) im not temping.opking or anything. i threw it all away. i know im ovulating, i know my LP is 13 days, which i think is good, i know that my body can get me pregnant its a matter of staying that way now. i've lit candles for my two lost babies and we are ntnp for baby 3, so hopefully ill fall as quickly :) xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> hey girls, cant take much more of this sickness before i just die =[ feel like im on the boat ride from hell..not to mention i feel like my boobs are another person attached to my chest =[ stretch marks?! what?! i NEVER had them, wtf! now im slathering on pounds of goop to my boobs grr! but on a lighter note..this time next week ill be seeing a (hopefully) healthy 8 week old babyyyyyy

Ow ow owwwww Em! I hear ya! lol I am utterly (pun totally intended!) shocked at the way these puppies are growing. I wonder if there is any cream or something for the pain. Probably not. We're not allowed to take anything!  

Gingerale is my new best friend. Saltines make me want to throw up even more, so really the soda (which I hate drinking to begin with because of the sugar) is the only thing that seems to work even a little bit. Natural gingerale actually has more actual ginger in it and less sugar, so I feel like that might help us out even more!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, with my luck, you'll deliver early and I'll deliver late and we'll be right around the same time. :wacko: LOL 

My mom had a late delivery the first time around. I almost expect it. ha. I'll take it though! Whatever it take I suppose... :flower:


----------



## griffinh

Hehe you all have to post a monthly picture of your bumps - i wanna see! xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Boobies, Sex, Vacays. SO JEALOUS! esp of the sex part. hahaha

I hope you ladies feel better. These are the rough weeks for us, until the last few ones then we'll have out bundles with us!

Hales - You are going to be ONE month behind us. No ifs, ands or buts about it. haha
Mer - My ex "sis in law" has fibermalasia (sp) and i know its not a pretty thing to through. I hope you best with your body pains and aches. 
Hope - i cannot even drink gingerale regularly. haha
Em - your boss is being nice, somewhat? :O and plz continue to freak out "the inlaw family" hahaha they are complete asses

Ps: I attatched a bump pic. 6weeks today, still a bit of tubtub underneath that. but it feels pretty solid, esp on top and in the middle. the bottom part is loose skin from Connor but i can feel it toughing up!!
 



Attached Files:







6wks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## em1021

so anyone else having vivid dreams? first my dream was about twins on an ultrasound, idk whos twins. and then my 2nd was last night, the baby was 9 weeks and the doc was poking my belly and the baby was kicking the doctor and trying to move away, then i could like see the baby thru my belly, it was all pink and looks like the size of my hand, not fully formed. then i looked her its parts and i saw a slit, and i started screaming GIRL GIRL GIRL! hahaah! idk wtf that was all about


----------



## maythisbelove

HAHAHHA EM!!! I am having INSANE dreams. I had a dream my son was in a dishwashing soap container. Like his head popped down into the container and I was trying to get him head out so i kept turning it upside down and squeezing the bottle till his head popped out and kept squeezing some more to give him CPR? wtff? hahahha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHAHAHA! Crazy dreams girls! I don't think I'm asleep long enough to dream yet. LOL 

Today I feel bumped. Like totally big. I feel like people can tell. I CANNOT wait to tell everyone. This is nuts. 

Em, it's funny you should mention twins because my friend and I were talking about that last night. She threw out, what if you're having twins?! and I almost fainted. haha! I was researching why I never really got a light test line on the TEN :blush: pregnancy tests that I took, and how mostly the test line has been darker than the control. One option was that I might just have a lot of hormone in my system. The other option was multiples. You should have seen the look on the OH's face :shock: when I threw out that one! hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa :haha:

I did have a feeling one of us on the board might be carrying twins. Maybe its you Amber with that cute lil bump of yours! :winkwink: It's certainly not going to be me! lol


----------



## em1021

im out on the twins! noo way! cant afford a new suv! lol just moved into a 3bedroom house, cant handle 4 kids and 2 adults no no no! lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PS- Mer, are you still temping? I can't stop. I've told myself I will until my first appointment, so after Monday, MAKE ME STOP! haha 

I just want to see it stay up. It's like a weirs comforting thing, you know? :shrug:


----------



## maythisbelove

OMG you are still temping!? STOP! hahaha That baby is fine! I can understand why you do though :hugs:

Hope, your twin theory makes me LOL. 1. Someone asked me am I having twins the other day. 2. I am SO hormonal it's not even funny anymore. 3. My bump for starters. 4. Weird gut feeling of the "what if's?" 5. EVerything is falling into the right places for a ONCE in my life. I keep imagining a Harper AND a Parker together.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> PS- Mer, are you still temping? I can't stop. I've told myself I will until my first appointment, so after Monday, MAKE ME STOP! haha
> 
> I just want to see it stay up. It's like a weirs comforting thing, you know? :shrug:

No I finally stopped...it was riving me insane thinking that one morning I would wake up and it would be low and you know...:nope:


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> HAHAHAHA! Crazy dreams girls! I don't think I'm asleep long enough to dream yet. LOL
> 
> Today I feel bumped. Like totally big. I feel like people can tell. I CANNOT wait to tell everyone. This is nuts.
> 
> Em, it's funny you should mention twins because my friend and I were talking about that last night. She threw out, what if you're having twins?! and I almost fainted. haha! I was researching why I never really got a light test line on the TEN :blush: pregnancy tests that I took, and how mostly the test line has been darker than the control. One option was that I might just have a lot of hormone in my system. The other option was multiples. You should have seen the look on the OH's face :shock: when I threw out that one! hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa :haha:
> 
> I did have a feeling one of us on the board might be carrying twins. Maybe its you Amber with that cute lil bump of yours! :winkwink: It's certainly not going to be me! lol

Whats a TEN test?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

She means all 10 of the tests that she took! lol


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> She means all 10 of the tests that she took! lol

:dohh::haha: oh my. Totally an AMBER moment


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHAA!!! Yes, the ten freaking tests I took. At least. I'm telling you t was getting to be a serious issue for a while. :winkwink: 

Now, I just have the temping to conquer. It's driving me insane too Mer. I promise to stop once Monday comes. I just wanted to be sure. I dunno. I'm a wreck, as I always say. lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Every little ache and pain has me terrified and I feel terrible for feeling this way if I don't have a reason. I have never had any issues in any of my pregnancies and never suffered a miscarriage so I know my worries are unfounded...TBH and I don't want anyone to think badly of me or think that they can't share (not you girls cause you can share all you want) but I think being on this website has scared me shitless...I never once had these fears before with my others..I just see so much of it every day on here that I fear the worse...kwim? I don't mean to offend anyone..if I have I am so sorry.


----------



## em1021

no, i know what u mean, but either way, theirs nothing we can do if something does end up happening u know? im paranoid cuz i had a mc but with my son i didnt have a care or worry in the world, just though mcs happened to in a far off land or something! nvr thought in 10000000 yrs it would happen to me! but their was nothing i could do, im not gonna lie i do stress about it all the time now and freak out but its kinda pointless seeing as i cant control it, i can just eat good and do everything IM suppose to do then its out of my hands =/


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Mer, I totally hear you! I refuse to read about negative possibilities. I feel terrible terrible awful too bc I want people to vent but if I see a post in the first tri about bleeding or whatnot, I won't even open it. I don't want to know all of the terrible awful things. My OH keeps reminding me that 90% of all pregnancies end up with a healthy baby in the end. It helps to remember that. We are doing all we can. Were eating right, taking our prenatals, resting. Were not drinking or smoking or doing backflips. We are doing the best that we can. 

Part of me thinks that this is why I still temp-- because I want to feel like I'm DOING something. We go through so much TTC and during the tww that it feels funny not doing much of anything except just BEING pregnant. 

Let's all just try to stay in a positive space right now and support each other all the way to the next step...and then the next and the next all the way to delivery of our precious snuggle bunnies. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

I totally agree on this. And by no means did you offend me at all. 

If we keep reading about this negative stuff, it'll be in our minds that it's gonna happen to us or there's a huge possibility it'll happen bc it happened to this girl and/or that girl. I try and steer from that. That is one of the reasons I announced the pregnancy (yes, even after my 17w MC). I feel if (just personally) that if I didn't announce it, I'd be setting myself up FOR it to happen. So the way I saw it (in my specific scenario) is if I tell people now rather than later, I can get the support and love I know I need.

I had to lift that heavy bookshelf down three flights of stairs yesterday, I felt so guilty. But a nice gentleman saw me and the girl (that I was buying it from) right before the last section of stairs and the two of them carried it to the truck. My stomach was in knots! "I hope i didn't hurt my bean, etv" thoughts running in my head. My legs are in so much pain, I don't know if I slept or sat on it funny but man. whew. it is killing me. (nothing compared to our beloved Mer :hugs:) No one should be uncomfortable or in pain.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey Hope..just wanted to let you know that I got my book last night about 6 p.m Started reading it straight off and am now on page 275 of 373! I am generally a fast reader and I could not put it down!! It is hilarious!!! You all should read it as it will make you feel so much better about your pregnancy!!! I wonder if there are more like a series?? Thanks for the recommendation!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> I totally agree on this. And by no means did you offend me at all.
> 
> If we keep reading about this negative stuff, it'll be in our minds that it's gonna happen to us or there's a huge possibility it'll happen bc it happened to this girl and/or that girl. I try and steer from that. That is one of the reasons I announced the pregnancy (yes, even after my 17w MC). I feel if (just personally) that if I didn't announce it, I'd be setting myself up FOR it to happen. So the way I saw it (in my specific scenario) is if I tell people now rather than later, I can get the support and love I know I need.
> 
> I had to lift that heavy bookshelf down three flights of stairs yesterday, I felt so guilty. But a nice gentleman saw me and the girl (that I was buying it from) right before the last section of stairs and the two of them carried it to the truck. My stomach was in knots! "I hope i didn't hurt my bean, etv" thoughts running in my head. My legs are in so much pain, I don't know if I slept or sat on it funny but man. whew. it is killing me. (nothing compared to our beloved Mer :hugs:) No one should be uncomfortable or in pain.

Oh Amber I am so sorry that you are hurting! Hope it subsides soon. Hurting sucks monkey balls!!!:haha: You need to STOP picking up heavy things!!! BAD BAD GIRL!:dohh: I would milk this pregnancy thing for all it's worth when it comes to things like that. 
Laying bed last night my back and hips hurt so bad that dh took pity on me and rubbed my back...I swear he could not do it hard enough. I cannot wait until I can get a pregnancy massage...I am so getting one!!:thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hey Hope..just wanted to let you know that I got my book last night about 6 p.m Started reading it straight off and am now on page 275 of 373! I am generally a fast reader and I could not put it down!! It is hilarious!!! You all should read it as it will make you feel so much better about your pregnancy!!! I wonder if there are more like a series?? Thanks for the recommendation!!!

Yay! I am so glad you like it. :happydance: I hope there are more too. This is just the type of thing we need in this stage of pregnancy. I'll let you know if I find anymore fabulous reads!! :flower:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hope..just wanted to let you know that I got my book last night about 6 p.m Started reading it straight off and am now on page 275 of 373! I am generally a fast reader and I could not put it down!! It is hilarious!!! You all should read it as it will make you feel so much better about your pregnancy!!! I wonder if there are more like a series?? Thanks for the recommendation!!!
> 
> Yay! I am so glad you like it. :happydance: I hope there are more too. This is just the type of thing we need in this stage of pregnancy. I'll let you know if I find anymore fabulous reads!! :flower:Click to expand...

I'm done!!! Finished reading it about 45 minutes ago...FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> HoldOn2Hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hope..just wanted to let you know that I got my book last night about 6 p.m Started reading it straight off and am now on page 275 of 373! I am generally a fast reader and I could not put it down!! It is hilarious!!! You all should read it as it will make you feel so much better about your pregnancy!!! I wonder if there are more like a series?? Thanks for the recommendation!!!
> 
> Yay! I am so glad you like it. :happydance: I hope there are more too. This is just the type of thing we need in this stage of pregnancy. I'll let you know if I find anymore fabulous reads!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done!!! Finished reading it about 45 minutes ago...FABULOUS!!!!!Click to expand...

You are so funny! I'm on the third tri chapter. I saved it so I had something wonderful to get me through this weekend. Lol I must find my next read. I don't know what I'll do with myself when im finished. Haha :kiss:


----------



## griffinh

Hello girls! You all have me giggling so much reading your posts!!! You all sound like you're having fun. 

Now listen to me ALL of you, especially hope. If 1 in 5 pregnancies end in early mc, you're all fine. Cos in 5 of us, I mc'd!!! (Yes it's lighthearted, but if it makes you all see sense that you will be ok it's worth making the joke lol)

You are all healthy wonderful girls and you will all have healthy babies. YOU WILL NOT LOSE IT!

MWAH ! xxx no more negativity on this thread please :D


----------



## maythisbelove

What's the book titled again? Next time I am an B&N, I'll take a gander. 

PS: Hales, <3


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Amber ..It's called Knocked Up...Confessions of a Hip Mother-to Be by Rebecca Eckler.

I also found these other titles by her:

Wiped: Life with a pint-sized dictator!
https://www.amazon.com/Wiped-Pint-size-Dictator-Rebecca-Eckler/dp/0812976401/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312658178&sr=8-1

Toddlers Gone Wild!: Rants from a Mommy Brain
https://www.amazon.com/Toddlers-Gone-Wild-Rants-Mommy/dp/1552639878/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1312658178&sr=8-4

How to raise a boyfriend
https://www.amazon.com/How-Raise-Boyfriend-Rebecca-Eckler/dp/0385670486/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1312658178&sr=8-6

Rotten Apple
https://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Rebecca-Eckler/dp/0385663196/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1312658178&sr=8-8

Apple's Angst
https://www.amazon.com/Apples-Angst-Rebecca-Eckler/dp/038566320X/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1312658178&sr=8-9

I think she is a brilliant writer so I am ordering them all!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, :kiss: you are wonderful! Thank you. :flower:

Yay for all those new books! I bought Belly Laughs today. I've heard mixed things about it--some people love and some people hate. I'm not a Jenny McCarthy fan but it looks funny. I'll let you all know how it is. AND I'm totally ordering some new eckler books! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Hayley, :kiss: you are wonderful! Thank you. :flower:
> 
> Yay for all those new books! I bought Belly Laughs today. I've heard mixed things about it--some people love and some people hate. I'm not a Jenny McCarthy fan but it looks funny. I'll let you all know how it is. AND I'm totally ordering some new eckler books! :happydance:

I read Belly Laughs a few years ago...I am not a JM fan either but it was good.


----------



## t-bell

OMG girls did a bit of light exercise today and half way through I went to the toilet and I had some brown red sludge when I wiped sorry tmi and only the smallest spot in my nicks, I was really worried, it's stopped now thank god I nearly shit a brick I also did a preg test and it was really strong, 
Ahhh I can't stop worrying anyway

I'm gonna buy that book sound like my type of read lol

Sorry for the rant, I didn't mean to bring a downer on anyone but I know u girls will understand

Xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Don't worry but call your doc to let them know. I so dearly want to exercise but I'm too frightened during the first tri. I'm sure everything is fine though. It's supposed to be ok to do so if you already have been. 

I'm so lazy right now. I'm laying around, reading and sleeping when I'm not at work. :dohh: I think though this is one time in our lives when rest is most important and we have a reeeeeally great excuse to do a lot of it! :thumbup:


----------



## maythisbelove

Belly Laughs was awesome IMO. I love Jenny and her books are pretty honest and real when it comes to subject at hand. haha

Third that laziness. Don't feel like doing crap! Just got back from a bday party for my nephew who just turned one - three hours ago it started. THREE. I am so exhausted. Oh, and I'm scared to masturbate thinking my big O will cause a MC. :/ hahaha

fyi, i am pretty blunt and honest and sometimes it might be too much, so if i offend you, let me know. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Belly Laughs was awesome IMO. I love Jenny and her books are pretty honest and real when it comes to subject at hand. haha
> 
> Third that laziness. Don't feel like doing crap! Just got back from a bday party for my nephew who just turned one - three hours ago it started. THREE. I am so exhausted. Oh, and I'm scared to masturbate thinking my big O will cause a MC. :/ hahaha
> 
> fyi, i am pretty blunt and honest and sometimes it might be too much, so if i offend you, let me know. :hugs:

bahahahaha! Offend us? How? I seriously think you will be fine...Keith and I have had sex 3 times (yup just 3) since I got my :bfp: and I was terrified each time but I think as long as you are careful then it's ok.


----------



## em1021

Grls I dnt feel preggo anymore :( my bloat is gone and I just feel empty. My boobs still hurt but idk, just have a bad feeling..dnt FEEL preggo now :/ last time I felt that it runs out to b mc..I go for my scan on Fri but that so far away


----------



## griffinh

Babe symptoms come and go. Unless you've been cramping and having red blood I wouldn't worry too much. If you're really worried then call a doctor Hun, or go to er and say you having pains so they'll scan u early xxx I'm sure it's all fine though. Mwa xxx


----------



## em1021

YA just my tum feels empty..like nothing there...idk


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Belly Laughs was awesome IMO. I love Jenny and her books are pretty honest and real when it comes to subject at hand. haha
> 
> Third that laziness. Don't feel like doing crap! Just got back from a bday party for my nephew who just turned one - three hours ago it started. THREE. I am so exhausted. Oh, and I'm scared to masturbate thinking my big O will cause a MC. :/ hahaha
> 
> fyi, i am pretty blunt and honest and sometimes it might be too much, so if i offend you, let me know. :hugs:

Amber you are too funny! I don't think anything could possibly be tmi for me. Lol 

I hear you though. I am soooooo afraid to O. We haven't had sex since the bfp but have done other things. Well I'm totally ok with the "giving" aspect of things but finally yesterday morning the OH told me it was no fun unless i was too so I ended up Oing and had a slight panic attack afterwards. Lol poor boys we have. :winkwink:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Em, I felt the same this morning. I have my symptoms but the gloating and nausea are way less so I am nerve wracked. :wacko: last weekend I felt the same and bought a test to be sure. :wacko: 

Please nom worries em. We aren't supposed to feel preggies every day at this stage. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

every pregnancy is diff Em! Just remember, some days (in first tri) you'll feel like utter shit and other days you will feel like nothing is going on. Unless your bleeding bright red and extreme cramps at the same time, i wouldnt worry love <3 don't stress out. I nearly fainted at the beach and that was my bodys way of telling me to chill the EFF out. It was like 100 degrees out. If you still feel weirded out before Fri, go to the doc. But I think you
re okay babe. BIG HUGS!


----------



## maythisbelove

uhh guys, i registered at babies r us. :dohh: hahahhaha


----------



## em1021

Headed to hospital..doc called. Wants me to come in ASAP as iv been cramping all day :(


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> Headed to hospital..doc called. Wants me to come in ASAP as iv been cramping all day :(

Oh my godsh em. Prayers for you and your little peanut. :hugs: think positive. Everything will be fine. XO


----------



## em1021

Thanks...waiting on ultrasound now ..pray everything is ok..er dc doesn't seem to think they will b able to see much as I'm only 6w5d but when does heart start to beat?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> Thanks...waiting on ultrasound now ..pray everything is ok..er dc doesn't seem to think they will b able to see much as I'm only 6w5d but when does heart start to beat?

You may not be able to see and almost definitely can't hear but it starts around 6wks. I hope they show you your perfect LO in there and you can rest easy girl. Hang in there. Fx. :kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> uhh guys, i registered at babies r us. :dohh: hahahhaha

Amber you're so cute! :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

Hang in there Em. Thoughts are with you love <3 Stay positive! Heart starts beating around Six weeks!


----------



## maythisbelove

HOPE! Still have yet to see A. YOUR FACE :lol: B. A bump pic! SHARE!!!


----------



## em1021

Wouldnt let me see the ultrasound but my bf saw it lol he says looks like jelly bean. Heart beat is 136bpm and an ovarian cyst and bacteria in my urine is causing the cramps :) oh and I.measured 7w 1d putting me at a due date of 3/24/12 instead of 3/29/12


----------



## maythisbelove

:dance: yayyy!! So glad everything is great! :hugs: :kiss: yayyayyaya!


----------



## maythisbelove

Oh and is only one jellybean?


----------



## griffinh

yaaaaaaaaaay!!! well done em on getting your early scan xxxx


----------



## em1021

craig said he just saw one bean lol. =] i heard WOOSH WOOSH WOOSH then the bitch turned the volume off lol


----------



## maythisbelove

why would she turn the volume off/not let you see?


----------



## em1021

idk. she said she couldnt..whatever, i go to my real doc on fri and i can see and hear all i want! i did hear the heartbeat b4 she muted it though lol


----------



## maythisbelove

Sounds like the tech was being a big you know what! All's that matters is you heard it's little hb and everyone is okay <3


----------



## griffinh

bloody brilliant. i got so excited reading that this morning :D how are you amber as well?x


----------



## em1021

doesnt someone else have a doc appt today? i think it was mer?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

WOOHOO! Thank heavens Em! :happydance: I'm excited for you. I knew it would be fine. Just relax and rest and take care of that precious bean until your Friday appointment. 

::slowly raises hand:: I have my appointment today. :blush: I'm so freaking nervous. :wacko: Prayers our way please. I just want that precious baby to be a-ok. :flower: 

Amber-- with the hubs in the job he works (Hubs specializes in internet crimes law enforcement) and mine with all my adolescent clients, we don't even have facebooks. LOL We're such old heads. haha I may eventually put up pics, but we are seriously the weirdest couple in the world when it comes to internet stuff. :haha: Though, once I figure out how to load pics I will definitely do a bump shot!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PS- Mer's is tomorrow!


----------



## em1021

yay!!!!!!! heheh cant wait! plz post pics of the baby! i want to see what everyones little tadpole looks like! lol


----------



## griffinh

yay! im sure all will be ok hun :) xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thanks girls! I'm counting down as I stuff my face! lol :)


----------



## maythisbelove

HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS ITS HAPPENING! 

My insurance worries are over! Appt is next Wednesday, the 17th!! After a morning of panic attacks and crying like a two year old, bitching out not one, but TWO receptions, bitching out my case worker for my insurance, I found a solution. THANK YOU GOD! hahaha

Hope, when you get a pic i'll be waiting!! and GL today! You know that bean is doing a o-kay! 

girls girls girls!!! Paul and I were naughty naughty on Skype today. :x :rofl: hahaha IT felt amazing though, after two weeks and then some of not having an orgasm. :)


----------



## maythisbelove

TBELL GOT HER BFP?! WHERE THE EFF WAS I?! hahahah


----------



## em1021

so hope whats the verdict?! and good amber, bout time u got an appt! lol, so excited for mine! iv been counting down the days til my apt, i started with 23 now im down to 4


----------



## maythisbelove

wow just four days Em!! :dance:

Hope, where you at honey!? Tell us the good news!!


----------



## maythisbelove

Bump update: 6w3d after eating some homemade everything(sauce, meatuhballs) pasta night. I looove cooking btw.
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 93.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hey girls! I had my appt. It was pret boring. Lol. I was a little disappointed with the practice because I had to schedule my own bloodwork (going tomorrow super early before work) and ultrasound (next week!). :wacko: I was soooooo frustrated and spent the afternoon crying to the OH on the phone. Otherwise I would've updated sooner. 

But...so far everything looks good. She did the internal and pap and looked at my lady bits and said that everything looks good. Did a bimanual exam to feel my ovaries and uterus. She said that everything looks good there too. She rushed through the questions part which annoyed me. And she did my heigh, weight, bp, and a urine pregnancy test to confirm that I am indeed preggies. :flower: 

Tomorrow I will get my hcg levels tested and then the ultrasound at 7-8 weeks she said if I can possibly wait that long. I'm planning on making it for mid next week. She put me at 6+1 today so next Wednesday I will be at 7+4. I think that's sufficient enough to wait. Lol. I was super surprised that they won't take my blood again to see if it's doubled in two days. Do you know why? 

So, in short, an uneventful appointment and fingers still crossed and prayers still coming that all comes back good for the rest of it. :kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ps Amber GREAT news on your insurance. I'm sorry it was so frustrating for you but you deserve to be seen and taken are of!!! :happydance: And hooray for the sexy time. :winkwink: much much needed I am sure.


----------



## maythisbelove

Glad to hear everything went well in some aspect! <3 I guess we all are measuring further along!! Tomm will be exciting and in a week even more exciting!!!! :):):) so happy for youuu!


----------



## em1021

good hope, although that doc sounds a bit weird doin things backwards like that? i cant take much more of this morning (all day) sickness! i feel queezy all the time! its like hell! and i know i have to eat to feel somewhat better but i have to choke the food down because that also makes me wanna barf! got some biscuits and hash browns this morning..choked 1 biscuit down and gave hashbrowns to the dogs because i could only choke 1 down b4 i felt like i was going to spew all over my desk. =[ hate it hate it hate it!


----------



## griffinh

Aw well done hope good to hear you're well. And Amber zomg??? Your bump can't be all baby???

I hope I'm still ok to be riding this thread gals, I know I'm not bumped but still love reading your news xxx


----------



## griffinh

Aw well done hope good to hear you're well. And Amber zomg??? Your bump can't be all baby???

I hope I'm still ok to be riding this thread gals, I know I'm not bumped but still love reading your news xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Uh Hales, of course. Haha! You are part of the FAB FIVE! As far as the bump, the bump is hard, not too hard like solid because i do have some loose skin that i was never able to work out bc of my injury during child birth with Connor. I fractured my pelvis during labor. :( But underneath the skin I can feel it getting harder and harder! It's really hard on TOP!. WEIRD!

Em - FEEL BETTER <3<3 I can't stop dry heaving :( MS sucks!! Lucikly I haven't spewd chunks, just constant gagging (loud at that!)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm back from my appointment! Didn't take a long time since all my info and insurance were the same as 4 years ago. lol Gave 8 vials of blood, urine and I had a pap smear. Had the U/S to date everything and he says I am good to go for my April 1st due date. He said that the baby is measuring 6 weeks 5 days so we are pretty much right on target!! The little heart was there just thumping away! I go back in 4 weeks.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2fdc22b0-891d-4ec4-8088-b8811cbbed7d.jpg


----------



## em1021

aww little baby!!! yay! cant wait for my apt. 3 days! ahhh! this week needs to hurry up!


----------



## em1021

so my boyfriend decided to announce to his family that im pregnant today, which was fine, but when they confronted me about it they kept seeming like it was an accident and i kept stressing it was no accident, well come to find out he told them that i was having stomach pains and went to the hospital and i found out it was cuz i was pregnant last night?! do i have the right to be angry! now ppl think this baby is an accident and im pissed! :growlmad:


----------



## maythisbelove

What a dumb move on hubby's part!! REALLY? Why can't he be man enough to admit it was a planned pregnancy? Not an accident! you have a right to be upset. why is he ashamed to let them know it was very much so planned and wanted, not a "oopsie" baby? I know how his family feels about you, but jeez. way to kick you when you're down. DOG HOUSE! DOG HOUSE! :haha: BIG HUGS FOR MY EM! <3


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'm back from my appointment! Didn't take a long time since all my info and insurance were the same as 4 years ago. lol Gave 8 vials of blood, urine and I had a pap smear. Had the U/S to date everything and he says I am good to go for my April 1st due date. He said that the baby is measuring 6 weeks 5 days so we are pretty much right on target!! The little heart was there just thumping away! I go back in 4 weeks.
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2fdc22b0-891d-4ec4-8088-b8811cbbed7d.jpg

:happydance::happydance::hugs: SO HAPPY for you!!! yayyy! So exciting! Oh myyy it's really happening!

Hope goes today for bloodwork. Then Em in three days, then Hope and I go together again on Wednesday for US (bloodwork for me as well)!!! By then Hales should be ovulating by then on her holiday! :happydance::kiss:

what if I am the one with TWINS? ::baby::baby: dohh:

LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## maythisbelove

I stole this link from another thread. LOOKIE! It's from conception on to 24 weeks. OMG! I cried my eyes out! Even tho I've seen this before a million times, each time it's awesome!


https://vimeo.com/26256689


----------



## griffinh

Mer - gorgeous scan. SO happy everythings well for you as we knew it would be heheh!!!
Em - ouch, kick his backside for that one. if they need proof, show them this site lol. He shouldnt be ashamed of a planned baby xx
Amber - yup - although my moonstone bracelet broke off last night. Turns out that one of the little wires holding a moonstone was never secure... metaphor much!? I'll get another one when i'm away next week. 

I wont be on bnb for a WHOLE WEEK as of saturday, but when i come back i wanna see scans and pics and amber with her twins  and i dont mean all your giant preggy boobies! heheh! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> Mer - gorgeous scan. SO happy everythings well for you as we knew it would be heheh!!!
> Em - ouch, kick his backside for that one. if they need proof, show them this site lol. He shouldnt be ashamed of a planned baby xx
> Amber - yup - although my moonstone bracelet broke off last night. Turns out that one of the little wires holding a moonstone was never secure... metaphor much!? I'll get another one when i'm away next week.
> 
> I wont be on bnb for a WHOLE WEEK as of saturday, but when i come back i wanna see scans and pics and amber with her twins  and i dont mean all your giant preggy boobies! heheh! :hugs: xxxx

Thank you! I hope you have a fab holiday! We need loads of pictures! I am so glad that you have stayed with us...it wouldn't be the same without you!:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Mer-- Beautiful scan. :hugs: Sooo freaking exciting!!! 
Em-- wtf?! I would be mad too. Maybe though he is nervous to tell them. He shouldn't be, but men act really really weird sometimes during early pregnancy-- I'm certainly finding this one out myself! :wacko: 
Amber-- You are the one with twins. hehe :winkwink: 
Hayley-- Have a lovely holiday. Relax and enjoy. We are so happy you are sitll here with us. Big :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Had a bad day yesterday. Got into a big-o fight with the hubs. :( Hate that. And I am refusing to yell or get too emotional, so I end up just sitting there talking calmly but trying to hold my ground. It's so hard right now with his travels and my emotions. Ugh! 

I scheduled my scan but they are booked for almost 2 weeks! I'm getting increasingly annoyed with my doctor's office. Wow. I'm trying to look at the positive that I'll be 8 1/2 weeks by then and will see more, but I wanna see my baby!! :brat: lol 

MS has become increasingly awful. I'm now on the verge of actually throwing up every day. Bbs hurt real bad this morning as I had rolled over onto my stomach in my sleep and was crushing these massive things. haha My bloating has gone down and I now just have a teensie little hard bump under the belly button area. As I keep saying, I'll take it all if it means a healthy, happy little :baby: 

Hope all you girls are having a great morning. xoxoxoxo


----------



## em1021

haha had a fight with mine too! grr! after i got pregnant hes just grrr! pissing me off! anyway, i loved that video amber <3


----------



## maythisbelove

LADIES! You guys crack me up! In a great way!

Hales - Have a great vacay! Have lots of kinky hot sex for me since i can't with my man rofl: ) Pics or it didn't happen!! hahaha
Em - Hope Hubs is getting his act together!
Hope - Sorry the doc office is giving you the runaround! Just like you said, at least at 8 1/2 weeks there will be more to see and hear :) Boo on the MS. :( Eat fresh ginger! I heard that stuff is awesome! 

OH! and why do you ALL seem to think I am the one with TWINS?! HMMM? hahaha
ps; totally am there with you all about fighting with hubbahubba. >:O men can be so insensitve!!


----------



## em1021

cuz we all all confirmed none of us have 2. well, hope might still so i guess its both of u in the running. i dont see twins for anyone though lol


----------



## maythisbelove

Someone has to be the token Multiple Carrier. HAHAHHAHA


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Men! Ugh! Seriously. I don't know why I'm not a lesbian sometimes. lol 

I think they go cuckoo a little bit after finding out we're pregnant. Suddenly the stress, fears, financial aspects, physical stuff, etc. all comes crashing down on them at once and they fail to remember that WE are the ones with HUMAN BEINGS growing inside of us!! 
:wacko:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber- btw- I think you are the multiple carrier because if I am then the hubs might jump off a bridge. :haha:


----------



## em1021

grr back to the psycho babys mom thing, got my bf tickets to the pathers/steelers football game in charlotte Nc...guess who else bought tickets?!!!! this will be the 3rd football games we went to that she also showed up at, 2 states away!


----------



## maythisbelove

em1021 said:


> grr back to the psycho babys mom thing, got my bf tickets to the pathers/steelers football game in charlotte Nc...guess who else bought tickets?!!!! this will be the 3rd football games we went to that she also showed up at, 2 states away!

WTF! How did she know you guys got tix in the first place?! 0_o You should get a restraining order. seriously.


----------



## maythisbelove

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Men! Ugh! Seriously. I don't know why I'm not a lesbian sometimes. lol
> 
> I think they go cuckoo a little bit after finding out we're pregnant. Suddenly the stress, fears, financial aspects, physical stuff, etc. all comes crashing down on them at once and they fail to remember that WE are the ones with HUMAN BEINGS growing inside of us!!
> :wacko:

They do, totally do. The man's thinking is "i want to support my family financially." $$$$ is all they see, hahaha! 

My hubs might just jump off the bridge too! YOu and I find out in ONE week how many beans we have!!!


----------



## em1021

cant get a restraining order on someone for no reason haha. its whatever, if she wants to follow us around while watching my bump grow and our family grow thats fine, wont change anything =]


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

My scan isn't until 2 freaking weeks now! They are so booked up! Ugh! 

Sooo, Amber, u will find out first and then I'll be on pins and needles. lol


----------



## em1021

thats ok hope. because they need to do the u/s at 8 weeks, and that will put u at 8 weeks! they made me wait til i was 8 weeks too! lol totally normal, they norm dont do scans before that. my doc does ultrasounds at 8 weeks,12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks and 28 weeks, and 36 weeks lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

WOW! That's a lot of ultrasounds! :) We are opting for the sequential screening...just so we get 2 extra ultrasounds. lol


----------



## em1021

lol ya and they have a research program they are doing for fetal development and u get 1 free 4d ultrasound MONTHLY lol im soo signing up for that!


----------



## maythisbelove

i wish i could keep an ultrasound on my belly hahahha


----------



## griffinh

why dont you copy the ultrasound pics to a tshirt and wear it :D xx


----------



## em1021

looking at gender predictor tests...wondering which kind i should buy..oh and also found out, ur more likely to mc is your first child is a boy! they let off a hormone and ur body will reject ur baby if its another boy alot of times! i had no idea! which makes sense cuz my last preg was a boy! which makes me think this is a girl! lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> looking at gender predictor tests...wondering which kind i should buy..oh and also found out, ur more likely to mc is your first child is a boy! they let off a hormone and ur body will reject ur baby if its another boy alot of times! i had no idea! which makes sense cuz my last preg was a boy! which makes me think this is a girl! lol

I posted this in first tri yesterday! https://www.wwlp.com/dpp/news/local/hampden/New-sex-test-works-7-weeks-in-pregnancy 

It was all over the news. You can find out the gender of your baby at 7 weeks. Someone said it was at it's lowest cost $175 or something. But if you reeeeeally want to know... :winkwink:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, I could absolutely vomit! I can't stand feeling so sick. Anything that works for you guys? I'm so over the cracker thing. Now I can't even look at crackers. Gingerale is ok, but it's a lot of sugar that I'm not trying to loading up on right now. :wacko: 

Amber, I might actually try f=some candied ginger because fresh ginger is SO potent!  

Also, anyone know any teas ok to drink? I had a peppermint tea I was making today and I researched tarragon which was also in the tea, and low and behold we can't have that either! This is tough to figure everything out!


----------



## em1021

i did intelligender tests and it was correct for me, but dont think i will even find out the sex of this baby til its born =] and ya, sickness here too, gatoraid and biscuit in the morning help me ALOT lol


----------



## maythisbelove

gatorade rules for MS. ginger candies too! 

you can have these forbidden things in small moderation Hope! Don't let every little thing scare you off! 

i had Connor first then that miscarriage a year ago, i so hope this baby stick and is healthy and lives a healthy life with us :)


----------



## emandnige

hi there can i ask a silly question, im new to all this what does this mean lol cd?? then a number..
sorry really want to be able to understand this lingo lol..


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

It means cycle day. CD1 would be the first day of your menstrual cycle. Then when you ovulate it starts to look like this-- 1DPO (that means, 1 day past ovulation). :) Check out fertility friend (you can find it through my chart link in my signature. It helps a ton! GL!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> gatorade rules for MS. ginger candies too!
> 
> you can have these forbidden things in small moderation Hope! Don't let every little thing scare you off!
> 
> i had Connor first then that miscarriage a year ago, i so hope this baby stick and is healthy and lives a healthy life with us :)

OMG Amber, I am seriously a wreck with it all! I have a little note thing on my phone where I put all the things I can and cannot eat and can and cannot do. It doesnt help that I am feeling sick when I think about things I loved just about a week ago!  But I am also so worried. We too want this little beanie to stick around and be perfectly healthy and happy. I just want to do everything "right" and it's messing with me. LOL


----------



## em1021

:sick: yal better believe that when i go to my doc appt tom im going to ask for some meds for this sickness!!!! i cant take it anymore! iv tired everything and it only helps for a little bit! im not actually throwing up (even though i wish i was at this point to help w this queezy feeling) but jesus its bad! its all worth it dont get me wrong but this baby already hates me! lol:dohh::help:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> gatorade rules for MS. ginger candies too!
> 
> you can have these forbidden things in small moderation Hope! Don't let every little thing scare you off!
> 
> i had Connor first then that miscarriage a year ago, i so hope this baby stick and is healthy and lives a healthy life with us :)
> 
> OMG Amber, I am seriously a wreck with it all! I have a little note thing on my phone where I put all the things I can and cannot eat and can and cannot do. It doesnt help that I am feeling sick when I think about things I loved just about a week ago!  But I am also so worried. We too want this little beanie to stick around and be perfectly healthy and happy. I just want to do everything "right" and it's messing with me. LOLClick to expand...

Hope this is what I do...If it's a medication other what is prescribed to me and my OB says it is ok, alcohol, and things that are not food...:haha: then all others are ok in moderation. Some say not to eat canned tuna, deli meat, etc but all things in moderation are ok no matter who you are...It's not like you are gonna binge on all those "unsafe" things right?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> :sick: yal better believe that when i go to my doc appt tom im going to ask for some meds for this sickness!!!! i cant take it anymore! iv tired everything and it only helps for a little bit! im not actually throwing up (even though i wish i was at this point to help w this queezy feeling) but jesus its bad! its all worth it dont get me wrong but this baby already hates me! lol:dohh::help:

LOL Em! Your baby doesn't hate you. :hugs: 

I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time too. Boo for MS! I keep syaing that too, that it's all worth it. It just makes it majorly hard to take care of yourself if you can't stomach food. :wacko: 

My stinkin doc suggested I eat frequent small meals. That's it. Like that was the cure all. Riiiiiight. I do that already. It just makes it worse because I need to eat as much as I cna when I can stomach food. It's the only way to get it enough nutrition. I actually ate a sundae for dinner last night. Yep. How crazy is that? It's sooooo not like me either but I couldn't even look at veggies. :sick:

Def ask your doc for some help sista! This is nuts.


----------



## griffinh

Dry bread is good for queasiness xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thanks Hayley! 

Mer- Thank you for your sound wisdom. Much much needed. :flower: I know I will feel more comfortable with things come the end of September when we are traveling into the second tri. I'm just so nervous right now. And you are right. It's not like I'm eating tons of it. I did hear the sweet potatoes werent safe and then read on another list that they were recommended. So, I had a bowl of sweet potatoes the other night and felt ok with it. It's hard not to worry. I wish I could just be worry free now to the second tri. Ugh. OH keeps saying, you are not a fragile little bird. You are pregnant. It's OK!!!


----------



## em1021

its only cuz we TRIED HARD to have these babies lol. if it were an accident i dont think we would put this much thought into it! i sure didnt with my son!


----------



## maythisbelove

WSS^^ hahaha. But i still know deep down that these said "no-no's" are really just everyone's opinions. If we have them in SMALL moderation and not be gluttonous about it, we'll be fine. Stay positive! I will admit, I am going to be slightly nervous until I hit 18 weeks. which is 9 weeks from tomorrow. Nevertheless, I am trying my damnest to stay positive. Five (roughly) days until my OB appt, 2 months until Paul comes home/we get married!!

Speaking of marriage with Paul, I get a lot of people asking me "Is this a shotgun wedding?". SERIOUSLY PEOPLE?  Paul and I had intentions on getting married in the first place, then we found out we were pregnant, so why delay it any longer? Let's sweeten the deal! :wink: 

*Little background on Paul and I:*

My son's biological father and Paul were good friends when I was this son's sperm donor (as I like to call him). Paul and I were like BFF's. He was at our house everyday just about even after Connor was born. But, there was a connection there. A strong one. We never acted on it! Harmless flirting and day dreaming and naughty dreams. hahaha. 

When biodad (lol) and I split, Paul was there for me as any good friend would be. I waited a couple months to make my move, as respect to my son's father. So one night, Paul had a show he was playing at some pub (he plays drums *swoooon*!) and he came over at my table and was like, "well what did you think?"(I've seen him play so many times strictly "friend zone" - but this was different. I WAS SINGLE!) and me being the normally flirty, life of the party girl I am..I was being shy and Paul's all like, "you okay? I know you're not drunk, you barely drink. Why are you being weird?" (with his arm around the back of my chair) and I said "I love your long curly hair" as I ran my hands through it :rofl: :dohh: We are proceeding to leave and my bff, Sheryl, and Paul's bff, Justin, (who I hooked up on a blind date!) left together so Paul said he could give me a ride. So I got in the car with him, which I have many times before by myself. As we approached my house, I asked him "You want to catch some dinner this weekend?" His response "yeah that sounds good, I'll txt you" and I gave him a kiss on the cheek and stepped out of the car. MORE TO COME. hahahah

How did everyone meet their SO? :) I wanna hear!!!

Ps; Sorry this was so long, I was reminiscing and crying. Our past was great, and so is our present and future will be too!  (I AM A SAP!) :cry:


----------



## em1021

Bahahahhaha yal don't even wanna know how me and my bf met lol!


----------



## maythisbelove

spill the beans!!!!!!


----------



## em1021

No way Jose! Too much info! Lol bad! If I can think of a good way to say it ill post it but as of now I'm drawing a blank lol


----------



## griffinh

Awwwwwwwww Amber that's so lovely!!!!!! Such a long winded version of 'boy meets girl' lol

Me and Simon aren't typical bin fact we've only been together a year on Monday last. He was on a friend of mines Facebook and he caught sight of my photo and decided to add me. We chatted on Facebook for about two weeks and arranged to meet. I knew he was legit cos he wa already on a friend of mines page. We met at London bridge station (at the time I lived in London he lived in south Kent) and I had just got a new job. When I got to the station, I waited by the phone box we said and he showed up holding purple flowers and said hi. Just as I said hi he grabbed me and kissed me. By the time he pulled away, I was pulling him back lmao. Combination of a four month dry spell and the fact he was and still is the best kisser. Fireworks. Lol. And we had a few dates before getting down to it hehehe. During the weeks that we just chatted before we met, we actually talked pretty much every minute we weren't sleeping. We just clicked and after an abusive five year rship that ended two years befor I met Simon I was as he called me, a twitchy rabbit lol. 

Then for my Christmas present last year simon took me to Cornwall. We ate dominos by the sea and I was filming the crashing sea on my phone and I turned around and he was down on one knee. I burst into tears and was screaming yes before he even asked hehehe. I let him ask and when I said yes he asked if I was serious. We moved in together in march and are pretty much inseparable. He's my best friend and we are so so similar in every way. Opinions the same and we have a weird connection. He is exactly to the day 2 years and 6 months older than me. We started ntnp from the get go and only really tried when we moved in together xx

Wow this was long. But that's our story


----------



## griffinh

Awwwwwwwww Amber that's so lovely!!!!!! Such a long winded version of 'boy meets girl' lol

Me and Simon aren't typical bin fact we've only been together a year on Monday last. He was on a friend of mines Facebook and he caught sight of my photo and decided to add me. We chatted on Facebook for about two weeks and arranged to meet. I knew he was legit cos he wa already on a friend of mines page. We met at London bridge station (at the time I lived in London he lived in south Kent) and I had just got a new job. When I got to the station, I waited by the phone box we said and he showed up holding purple flowers and said hi. Just as I said hi he grabbed me and kissed me. By the time he pulled away, I was pulling him back lmao. Combination of a four month dry spell and the fact he was and still is the best kisser. Fireworks. Lol. And we had a few dates before getting down to it hehehe. During the weeks that we just chatted before we met, we actually talked pretty much every minute we weren't sleeping. We just clicked and after an abusive five year rship that ended two years befor I met Simon I was as he called me, a twitchy rabbit lol. 

Then for my Christmas present last year simon took me to Cornwall. We ate dominos by the sea and I was filming the crashing sea on my phone and I turned around and he was down on one knee. I burst into tears and was screaming yes before he even asked hehehe. I let him ask and when I said yes he asked if I was serious. We moved in together in march and are pretty much inseparable. He's my best friend and we are so so similar in every way. Opinions the same and we have a weird connection. He is exactly to the day 2 years and 6 months older than me. We started ntnp from the get go and only really tried when we moved in together xx

Wow this was long. But that's our story


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I was at a seminar my OH was presenting at. I got into an argument with him during his session (hehe) and as we were bantering back and forth, there was something there. I found out later his coworker said to him on the break that he was seriously flirting with me and should recognize that and make his move. LOL After his session was the lunch break. I went up to him to let him know that I didn't mean to be disrespectful it was just something that I had seen a lot of and believed with all my heart. He asked if he could sit with me at lunch, which he did, and then we started seeing eachother afterwards. :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

awee you guys <3<3<3 :)

makes me smile ear to ear!


----------



## griffinh

Awwwwwwwww hope!! That's lovely!!


----------



## maythisbelove

Weird pains going on. Don't know if it's cause I just bitched my brother out combined with being busy at work. Up and down, up and down physically today. scanning and what not.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Weird pains going on. Don't know if it's cause I just bitched my brother out combined with being busy at work. Up and down, up and down physically today. scanning and what not.

I notice that when I get upset, I get a little bit of cramping. STAY CALM GIRL! It's important for bean and you! :hugs: 

Also, around the 8th week, cramping is to be somewhat expected because the uterus grows a lot in a short period of time. Maybe your's is starting a bit early. :shrug: 

I have been having weird pains, but I think they are more gassy/bloaty pains. :wacko: My digestive track is a mess right now!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ok...I have a super duper TMI questions for all you ladies, and I know you won't judge me. LOL :blush:

I have read and talked to people about how they say to avoid your partner blowing air into your vagina (how would this happen anyway?! haha) because it can cause an embolism and cause mc. BUT, what about air from regular vaginal sex? I mean, there are times, when the OH and I are especially randy, that there seems to be quite a bit of air in there. Could that cause the same problems?!?! I'm freaking out a little. Also, what about from oral sex? Could air pockets happen then too? 

I have a feeling I am not going to be having any sorts of sex for the next 7 months. LOL :wacko:


----------



## em1021

Apt today went good, 153bpm and u could see the face and nose! Lol I have no idea how to load pix so that's y i havnt showed u guys 3.27.12 is my dd


----------



## maythisbelove

UPLOAD ASAP EM!! OMFG! SO glad it went so well! :):):)

Hope - these said QUEEFS :haha:(the term, not you making them! I do all the time!) really don't do any harm, as long as it's not the entire time during sex. if it starts to make that queef sound, let it keep going to it can get the air out and switch positions to a sitting position so the air has no choice but to go down and out. It's very unlikely to get am embolism from vaginal or oral air bubbles. Don't stress yourself out over queefs, it's natural and will happen!! :hugs:

PS: I started a heated thread earlier :X


----------



## maythisbelove

I just got off the toilet and when I wiped there were some streaks of blood. brightly colored. wtfffffffffff


----------



## em1021

I loaded it as my avatar! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> I just got off the toilet and when I wiped there were some streaks of blood. brightly colored. wtfffffffffff

You might need to get that checked out Amber!:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, let us know what's up. Were here for you. Please go get checked and prayers your way everything is perfectly ok. :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

Just got back from the doc. I spent from 9pm-230AM! INSERT PISSED THE EFF OFF FACE>

They confirmed one baby (for now) with an HCG of 46K, 117 BMP (Does that seem a bit low to anyone?) I am 6 weeks 4 days according to their scan. and I have a bacteria vaginal infection. But they can't pinpoint my cause of stomach pain. :/ I was so scared, so impatient by 1030. I didn't even get a pic of my bean :( I only saw it by the nurses desk as I was signing discharge papers. Oh and there's pelvic fluid present? I wonder if it's stressed related. Between work, Connor, Paul being gone, unsupportive family (some of my side), everyday things, etc they all are really getting to me. i don't deal with stress well. I swear I am making myself an ulcer as we speak and that's what this pain is - the beginning of an ulcer. I kid, I kid. :cry: we aren't out of the woods quite yet.


----------



## griffinh

Hey hope- the air being blown up is only a problem as a short sharp burst of air. Queefs don't do the same it's just the air trapped around hubbys bits :). To avoid, do pelvic floor squeezes intermittently during the day to tighten up some

Amber-gosh?! Did they check for bladder infections? Another tummy pain cause. 117bpm I thought was a little bit low-when are they next seeing you? Could they not work out the cause of blood? Keep me updated honey. I'll def be checking back during holiday. 

Love you all xx


----------



## em1021

The bpms I got were 136 and 153 so idk bout 117? Atleast their a beat, I think it fluctuates all the time tho


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Just got back from the doc. I spent from 9pm-230AM! INSERT PISSED THE EFF OFF FACE>
> 
> They confirmed one baby (for now) with an HCG of 46K, 117 BMP (Does that seem a bit low to anyone?) I am 6 weeks 4 days according to their scan. and I have a bacteria vaginal infection. But they can't pinpoint my cause of stomach pain. :/ I was so scared, so impatient by 1030. I didn't even get a pic of my bean :( I only saw it by the nurses desk as I was signing discharge papers. Oh and there's pelvic fluid present? I wonder if it's stressed related. Between work, Connor, Paul being gone, unsupportive family (some of my side), everyday things, etc they all are really getting to me. i don't deal with stress well. I swear I am making myself an ulcer as we speak and that's what this pain is - the beginning of an ulcer. I kid, I kid. :cry: we aren't out of the woods quite yet.

Glad you got to see your bean. Sorry that you have an infection...not sure on the pelvic fluid though. You need to call your OB and get a sooner appointment ASAP! Find ways to destress. Stress is not good for you or the baby. I know that is easy said than done. Did they give you any meds for the infection?:hugs:


----------



## t-bell

maythisbelove said:


> Just got back from the doc. I spent from 9pm-230AM! INSERT PISSED THE EFF OFF FACE>
> 
> They confirmed one baby (for now) with an HCG of 46K, 117 BMP (Does that seem a bit low to anyone?) I am 6 weeks 4 days according to their scan. and I have a bacteria vaginal infection. But they can't pinpoint my cause of stomach pain. :/ I was so scared, so impatient by 1030. I didn't even get a pic of my bean :( I only saw it by the nurses desk as I was signing discharge papers. Oh and there's pelvic fluid present? I wonder if it's stressed related. Between work, Connor, Paul being gone, unsupportive family (some of my side), everyday things, etc they all are really getting to me. i don't deal with stress well. I swear I am making myself an ulcer as we speak and that's what this pain is - the beginning of an ulcer. I kid, I kid. :cry: we aren't out of the woods quite yet.

I get email updates every week on the progress of how the pregnancy is getting on and it says by week 6 the baby's heart will be beating around 100 to 160 Bpm so 117 is well within that range, xx:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, thank heavens you got to see everything is ok for now. I agree with Mer about the destressing. I know it feels impossible but it's soooooo important. Take a day or two off, only keep positive people in your life right now, and do something every day to relax. 

Big giant :hugs: Keep us posted on everything. Love you girl.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Hey hope- the air being blown up is only a problem as a short sharp burst of air. Queefs don't do the same it's just the air trapped around hubbys bits :). To avoid, do pelvic floor squeezes intermittently during the day to tighten up some...xx

Thanks Hayles. :hugs: that makes sense. I'll try not to worry then so much. :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

I am starting to think these stomach pains are due to constipation. I won't say for certain, however, I can't remember the last time I was constipated. I am a regular pooper. :rofl: I mean 2-4 times a day! Healthy poops at that! I just pooped, took me twenty minutes (which usually takes me not even two minutes) and man my stomach feels a LITTLE bit at ease. The last time I pooped was two-three days ago. So it may be poop/stress related and nothing crazy, right?! haha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> I am starting to think these stomach pains are due to constipation. I won't say for certain, however, I can't remember the last time I was constipated. I am a regular pooper. :rofl: I mean 2-4 times a day! Healthy poops at that! I just pooped, took me twenty minutes (which usually takes me not even two minutes) and man my stomach feels a LITTLE bit at ease. The last time I pooped was two-three days ago. So it may be poop/stress related and nothing crazy, right?! haha

:haha:Your pooper is clogged!!! :haha: I am sorry. I couldn't imagine how that feels...I go at least 4-5 times a day and always have. Drink tea! Like Lipton tea that should get everything going! There are so many things that you can eat or drink to help that out....Don't eat the CHEESE! :rofl:


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to think these stomach pains are due to constipation. I won't say for certain, however, I can't remember the last time I was constipated. I am a regular pooper. :rofl: I mean 2-4 times a day! Healthy poops at that! I just pooped, took me twenty minutes (which usually takes me not even two minutes) and man my stomach feels a LITTLE bit at ease. The last time I pooped was two-three days ago. So it may be poop/stress related and nothing crazy, right?! haha
> 
> :haha:Your pooper is clogged!!! :haha: I am sorry. I couldn't imagine how that feels...I go at least 4-5 times a day and always have. Drink tea! Like Lipton tea that should get everything going! There are so many things that you can eat or drink to help that out....Don't eat the CHEESE! :rofl:Click to expand...

That's how I am. a Mutli-day pooper. Maybe that's why I don't know/remember what constipation pains are is because it's been that long since I've had them haha


----------



## em1021

Iv been havin weird poop pains. Eroding cuz sometimes it'd easy to come out then 2hrs later its hard! Grr!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I have a mix of poop types too! I will get pains like I am going to have diarrhea and the. Nothing will happen. Sometimes it much harder to go and other time it's like I have to go nooooooow! :haha: I think it's normal. Were all eating and drinking differently than before pregnancy plus the hormones. A good strong cup of coffee and a nice run used to get things going for me. Now I have neither if those so of course things will be tougher.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, your ultrasound and appointment are this week! Wednesday? I'm so excited for you. :flower: How are you feeling, btw? 

Hayley ovulated I think. I'm pretty sure she was set to O near the full moon, which was on the 13th. Fingers and toes crossed!! :kiss:


----------



## maythisbelove

Yes, They called today to confirm for Wednesday!! So pumped! I had a BLAST of energy yesterday! Cleaned my ass off hahaha. 

:)

Isn't youre the same? I think she O'd too. I am going to flip back and see!

Ps: Well over 36 hours now, nitcotine free!


----------



## maythisbelove

Ticker says she has "Five days to go" on a 36d cycle. *fingers crossed* :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Yes, They called today to confirm for Wednesday!! So pumped! I had a BLAST of energy yesterday! Cleaned my ass off hahaha.
> 
> :)
> 
> Isn't youre the same? I think she O'd too. I am going to flip back and see!
> 
> Ps: Well over 36 hours now, nitcotine free!

I was silly thinking that my doctor's office would be anything but busy. :growlmad: My appt. is actually next week now. Frustrating, but I'm also hoping we'll be able to see a little bit more. Hubby is trying to adjust his travel schedule to be there now. 

Is anyone else frustrated with their doctor's office? I just feel like mine isn't very attentive. Someone told me it's because they don't consider you as much until you are 24+ weeks. I'm concerned. :wacko:


----------



## maythisbelove

Maybe try a different practice? I had to find a different one after shuffling through ten docs with my son. I would look around in your insurance network, ask girlfriends who are/aren't preg which practice they recommend. My new doctor makes me feel like a real person and not just a chart. 

<33


----------



## em1021

sooo??? what happened w the appt.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Anyone else have crampies? I have had some dull pulling sort of cramps the past 2-3 days or so. Just want to make sure I'm still normal. :wacko: Almost made hubs take me to the ER last night because I talked myself into a mini stroke that it wasn't normal and that I'm kidding myself. 

Baby is growing a ton this week as are our uteruses, so maybe it is expected. :)


----------



## em1021

no, im cramping alot, doc said its normal lol im paranoid too, i try to lay down and rest and they usually go away


----------



## t-bell

Hi girls I got an early scan today with the dpi and everything looks great, heartbeat was really strong aswell and my dates seem to be spot on aswell, it was lovely

Xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

THANK YOU EM!!! :hugs: That's what works for me too. I put my feet up at work or lay down at home. Glad to hear I'm not alone. 

T-bell, sooo exciting about your scan and your healthy LO. I'm excited for you. :flower: 

Amber...Amber...HOW WAS IT?! :)


----------



## em1021

well, ambers only have 1 baby. so looks like ur the only hope left for twins hope! haha!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHA!!!! There's no way. Hubs pretended to faint when I told him. :)


----------



## maythisbelove

Sooo much has happened since yesterday.

Got into an argument with my boss yesterday (I work in a small, family run office -which isn't a great thing sometimes) His wife, who comes in one, twice a week doesn't even speak to me or even LOOK at me. Now, since she knows I am pregnant as I told my boss July 25th, she has known for HOW LONG now and still has yet to congrat me? I figured she would of waited a week, but a whole month? seriously? after all we have in common with MC with babies?! When she miscarried twice in the last seven months, I made sure she and my boss knew how upset I felt for them. It'd be one thing if this was a HUGE office, but it isn't. FOUR people. that's it. It's family run and close knit. My boss only hires females who tend to be on the good looking side and that might make her feel less of a woman? then the jealousy of me being pregnant? I don't know. NO excuse for just plain rudeness. You don't want into your doc's office and completely ignore the receptionist right? You at least say "hello" "good morning" SOMETHING!! So when I told him about it, he of course sides with her, doesn't even HEAR me out. Tells me to go home. So I do.

Today: work was awkward - then I left to my appt! :)

Blood work, weight (155lbs - :nope: gained 10+ since I last weighed myself early summer), questions, etc. Did the pelvic exam (ouch!) and finally my US! I saw my bean!!! They measured it at 6w5d - a whole week behind! :shrug:, 136 BPM!! They are checking on my levels and I'll hear back from them by my next appt. She wants to see me in three weeks to check on the size of the baby and my progesterone level. Her schedule is BOOKED. So I have to wait until Sept 14th to get another US. *fingers crossed*

WHEW.

THEN the SHIT HIT THE FAN WITH MY MOM. I didn't get out of docs till 3:30. Ran home to eat/Skype with Paul and show him the Sonograms! Got a txt from my mom at 337 (Didn't see this txt until 4:18) asking if I am picking up Connor anytime soon and am I bringing the money (I pay her 300$ a month to watch Connor and she just lets him run around, doesn't do anything structured with him. Plays favorites with my nephews and Connor doesn't get the same attn from my mom as my nephews do.) So I called her and said I just got your message. She then says "Well I don't know why you didn't call me to let me know you weren't picking Connor up right away after the Doc appt. I had to go to bank. Was expecting you to be at my house to give me the money so I can go to the bank." (First, every Wednesday I pay her 150$ and I don't get there EVER till 5:30 after work. She still gets paid even if Connor isn't there mind you). I told her "I went home and ate and showed Paul the pictures. I was only home for 20 mins while I ate" HER:"WELL YOU SHOULD OF CALLED (having an attitude)" ME:It was an honest mistake. (in a nice manner) and she hung up. Called her back and she's freaking out on the phone and I'm all like, you really hung up on me bc I forgot to call?" and it went from there. I went to her house, threw the money on the table, grabbed Connor and his things and left. My blood was BOILING. 

Cutting ties with her. This isn't the first time her and I have had issues. I could IMPLODE. My poor doc knows I am a stressaholic. I can't help it .:cry:


----------



## maythisbelove

Bean!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound16w5d8172011.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## em1021

so i picked my boy and girl names out! haha! yay! We have Lavery Kaidence Holleyfor a girl and Lavery Brenning Holley for a boy lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber: SO exciting about your bean. Weird they put you at a week back but hear that happens sometimes and then they switch it later on. Bean might just need some catching up time! :flower: Sorry to hear the stress at work and with your mom. You are right to cut ties for now at least. Will you have someone to watch the little guy? She shouldn't be bringing that negativity into your life right now. You don't need that. 

Relax and keep remembering your bean. You and bean are the most important right now. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> so i picked my boy and girl names out! haha! yay! We have Lavery Kaidence Holleyfor a girl and Lavery Brenning Holley for a boy lol

YAY!!! How sweet. :flower:

We have noooooo idea. LOL


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Just a little trigger warning. Talk of mc below. (I know we've been all trying to stay positive so I think putting these trigger warnings in can be helpful so we can read when we feel able to.) :flower:
*
*
*
*
*
So, last night I had a rip roaring fight with my mom. We were visiting and my oldest brother's wife started talking about mcs and how her sister was basically having all the symptoms I am, was at my stage of pregnancy, and they found nothing on the scan. I asked her to stop that I couldn't hear this right now, and she kept going!!! I was sooooooo angry, I got up and stormed out. My mom called me and said I was acting ridiculous and that I am the negative one if I can't even hear about those things. I just told her that I don't want negative talk in my space right now and that I had asked her to stop. My OH was horrified. lol He hates being in the middle of me and my mom. The thing is, I don't even feel bad for storming out. That was uncalled for. I feel like she is jealous of me and hubs and does everything she can to put negative thoughts in our minds. She even told OH not to get too excited yet, when we told them. How horrible awful and crazy!! :growlmad: 

::::deep cleansing breath::::

Wow. I have a lot of bad feelings for that woman. lol


----------



## em1021

i agree! id be pissed too! esp if u asked them to stop! i think id just ignore those people for awhile. although, i am so paranoid, anyone else? im sure we all are. but since i had my ultrasound i have 21 days before i go back to the doc and it feels like a lifetime not to know whats goin on in there! some days i feel so sick and so pregnant, and days like today i dont really feel anything and i worry! i ordered a fetal doppler so i could ease my mind so im hoping that helps me


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> i agree! id be pissed too! esp if u asked them to stop! i think id just ignore those people for awhile. although, i am so paranoid, anyone else? im sure we all are. but since i had my ultrasound i have 21 days before i go back to the doc and it feels like a lifetime not to know whats goin on in there! some days i feel so sick and so pregnant, and days like today i dont really feel anything and i worry! i ordered a fetal doppler so i could ease my mind so im hoping that helps me

I think that is why we are all sort of less chatty these days! I think we're all kind of paranoid. I am ultra paranoid. Every twinge, every feeling, every non-feeling, and I panic a tiny little bit inside. I can't wait for my scan, and I also know that after it I will start saying I can't wait for my next appointment. :dohh: I _think_ it is natural but I dunno. My mom said she didn't even think twice about it when she was pregnant with her kids. I am just trying to be positive each day and enjoy it as much as I can. Easier said than done!


----------



## em1021

i wasnt paranoid at all with my son, although i was 17 and didnt care about much at that point in my life anyway but i never thought about the what ifs. i started buying clothes the day i found out ha. with my last one i didnt have a care in the world either, then a mc happened. i always thought those kinda things happened to other people not me. but once it happened it def made me paranoid


----------



## maythisbelove

this is why i love you ladies. we all are so similiar in many ways. Hope, you had ALL right to storm out! I would of too after biting her head off! LMAO! I have a hard time biting my tounge.

I think the less chatty does have a lot to do with that paranoia. everytime i goto First Tri, i see a lot of MC this and negative that. I post some in there but damn they should make a permanent thread in the First Tri, MC in first tri, for those who've made friends and stuff on that specific board. I know they have a whole other MC board. but a lot of girls post abt their MCs on first tri since that's where they have been posting normally.

annnyway.

i dont think the paranoia will go away until the babies are here. and then I can be paranoid about SIDS. :? I am so lame, hahaha


----------



## maythisbelove

No one has posted in two days, everything okay???


----------



## griffinh

I'm baaaaaaack. Holiday was great, so tanned and relaxed now!! Bd'd loads no idea if I ovulated but based on a 36day cycle I should be due af 1st sept which would put me at 2dpo today. I guess I'll just wait and see. My plan is to wait 10 days til 11th sept to test. Because each time I test early I've lost my bean so I'll wait til I'm 10 days late to know. 

All your news sounds exciting and omg Amber cuttttte bean!!! Sorry to hear all the bad fight news but god I missed you ladies!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> No one has posted in two days, everything okay???

I am ok...I am sick...but ok. It's hard getting sick when you can't really take anything. And the stuff you can take is shit. I think it is more due to allergies than anything but it still sucks! How is everyone else?


----------



## griffinh

Swoon so very broody. Been baby window shopping and planning baby room with Simon. Love IT!

Hows all?Xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Great! Just ate some bacon and toast!! It was pretty damn good. had some intense dreams that they couldn't find the heartbeat (rewind to over a year ago :/)


----------



## griffinh

Dreams are just that amber - dreams. Reflections of inner fears that are just fears

Hows hope?!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Dont know! She hasn't posted in a few days!


----------



## maythisbelove

8w2d!
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 95.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## griffinh

bloody hell!!! gorgeous bump! how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## em1021

pretty sure im not preggo anymore..just have the instinct that i had last time kicking in telling me its over =/...dont feel preggo and just feel blah. i was be in complete shock if in 2 weeks i go back to my doc and they say the babys ok


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hi ladies! Im doing well. The OH surprised me the other day with a mini vacay. He'll be starting traveling some more soon and the fall is always my busiest time so he thought it would be good to get away. Were away until saturday at the beach. :kiss:

I've been super nervous and excited about my ultrasound (we have to come back for it...but not complaining!!!) :happydance: Trying not to panic or anything. Actually had to buy a bra the other day that is TWO cup sizes bigger and yesterday it already didn't fit! What?! :wacko: haha I've also had some big twinges in my uterus that are giving me a heart attack. I have melted down several times over it. Ugh. I know it's actually expected during week eight especially but it's hard to trust anything right now. 

Anyway, all is well and I'm glad to hear things are good with you ladies.


----------



## griffinh

em1021 said:


> pretty sure im not preggo anymore..just have the instinct that i had last time kicking in telling me its over =/...dont feel preggo and just feel blah. i was be in complete shock if in 2 weeks i go back to my doc and they say the babys ok

have you had bleeding/cramps or anything like that? or just a 'no symptoms' feeling? cos hun youve seen your bean now i'm pretty sure you'd be cramping and bleeding in some form all over the show if you had lost your baby xxx


----------



## griffinh

I kinda hate not temping this cycle. I have no idea when and if i ovulated. yesterday CP was high soft and open, today is high hard and closed lol. so hard to tell! ah well. based on the length of my last cycle I am due AF on 2nd September. I'll test on 12th september. if its positive, ill wait a week, test again and then book docs app. Twice ive been pregnant and twice ive tested a day early and lost it! so this is new plan! xxxx


----------



## em1021

well, my last mc i didnt bleed or cramp at all..the only reason i knew is because they doc couldnt find a hb. =/


----------



## griffinh

if you're worried, fake cramps and go get another scan to be sure hun. you shouldnt be thinking like this because the stress alone could cause an issue. BIG hugs *hughughug* xxxx


----------



## em1021

anyone having shooting pains go down through your vagina?! i feel like im giving birth to lightning bolts! lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

At the crack of dawn this morning, hubs and I saw our bebe! :hugs: She or he is the most beautiful thing in the entire world!!! I am so excited. I have NEVER felt love like that before. :happydance: The heart rate was wonderful and the tech let us hear it a couple of times. It just looked so cute and snuggly and precious. I can't believe this guys! We headed to lunch and then back to our vacation, but I will never ever feel a feeling so beautiful. THAT was amazing. :cloud9: 

PS...hubs cried! (shhhhh) :winkwink:


----------



## maythisbelove

awee yayy! so happy for you!! :hugs:

ANNND WE JUST HAD A 5.9 EARTHQUAKE A BIT AGO. :O


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> awee yayy! so happy for you!! :hugs:
> 
> ANNND WE JUST HAD A 5.9 EARTHQUAKE A BIT AGO. :O

Holy smokes! I know! We felt it all the way here too! 

And thank you Amber. I am beside myself in joy. We're just in shock that the hb was so strong and the size was perfect and everything. This will definitely be a romantic week away! :kiss: 

Amber, when does the OH get back again? Soon, right?


----------



## maythisbelove

Not until Oct 9th. I am DYING. akjdgnhlsakfdnglskfgh. Figuratively of course. I had to get hurricane supplies, what I hadn't had at least, hahaha (i prepared two months ago) and random groceries. Had to carry two packs of 32pk water, cat litter/food, charcoal, canned goods. It was so heavy and I am WORE OUT! My god! Still feeling dizzy from earlier. :/


----------



## griffinh

aw hope good to hear it hun :) :) 

amber i saw the news and i was screeching in the bedroom OMG AMBER WOULD FEEL THAT!!!! and then i looked on facebook lmao!!!

errrhghghghghg i need to lose some weight. our holiday photos came back and honestly i didnt think id put on so much... ive gained so much but so slowly... how does a lazy ass woman with a sweet tooth lose weight ..? xx


----------



## griffinh

Just went to the loo -cloudy, clumpy EWCM. I guess my ticker is wrong and I'm ovulating this week instead!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Good luck Hayley! I'm crossing fingers and toes for you girl. :) Get to baby dancing!


----------



## maythisbelove

YAY for EWCM!!!

yeah, this hurricane looks like it's coming right for me. wahhhhhhh.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Are they evacuating you Amber? I heard they were starting with NC and working their way up the coast with evacs. :wacko:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Guys, I feel like such a dork, but I can't stop thinking about yesterday! Did you just want to freak the heck out when you saw your first baby on the screen for the first time? Because I'm like losing control here. I just think our baby is the most beautiful baby I have ever seen...and it's only a peanut size! I can't get over the intense love I already feel. How weird is this? I'm freaking out! LOL 
:flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

Hope I did too!!!!!!!!!! I kept asking the tech questions and she couldnt answer any just kept saying "your doc will answer that". 

They haven't evac'd or suggested yet. Ocracroke Island is not that far from me. and they have mandatory for visitors and recommended for residents!


----------



## griffinh

i hope alls ok!


----------



## em1021

hey ladies, what happened to mer? havnt seen her in forever? anyway, hope everyone is good, we felt that earthquake too, luckily we were bding when it happened so i didnt realize it haha! the hurricane was headed strait toward us on cams bday and it turned, so now i think its safe to have his party lol. the news hypes these things up, esp the news here. sounds like we are all doomed to die, i quit listening to the news cuz half the time their full of it! like i thought, it turned and it will prob turn again or fizzle out. who knows.


----------



## maythisbelove

Glad it's avoiding you Em! Happy birthday Cam!!

Yeah Mer hasn't posted in awhile. I hope all is well.

I feel HUGE today. I am running my office today. They took our binding authority away today because of the Hurricane. If a storm is pathed to head our way, they have to stop authority to issue new policies/make changes on your policies. I can only issue AUTO liability only. No comprehensive/collision. No Homeowners/Renters. Not even changes. Yesterday/Today/Tomorrow is going to be horrible. GAHHHH!


----------



## t-bell

maythisbelove said:


> Glad it's avoiding you Em! Happy birthday Cam!!
> 
> Yeah Mer hasn't posted in awhile. I hope all is well.
> 
> I feel HUGE today. I am running my office today. They took our binding authority away today because of the Hurricane. If a storm is pathed to head our way, they have to stop authority to issue new policies/make changes on your policies. I can only issue AUTO liability only. No comprehensive/collision. No Homeowners/Renters. Not even changes. Yesterday/Today/Tomorrow is going to be horrible. GAHHHH!

I hope everything is ok for you with this hurricane I ave been watching the news all day and I see its heading straight for your state, 

Keep safe and get out when you have to xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

THanks T! Congrats at ze bebe again!

I choose not to evacute at THIS current moment. I haven't settled on that decision yet. Nervous as hell. :(


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Everyone stay safe and dry! I'm thinking of you all. Me and hubs left vacation early and are battening down the hatches. :thumbup: were kind of looking forward to being hurricaned in. :winkwink: headed out for dinner tonight so we don't go too stir crazy and then loading up on water bc that seems to be a huge thing for me right now. I can't get enough water!!! 

Love to all you ladies. Hope things are going well in everyone's corner this weekend. :kiss:


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies!

Still been reading your thread and you are all doing so well! 

I hope you are all staying safe with the hurricane?

Anyway I didnt get my bfp with you guys end of july - af showed up 1 week later than normal grrrrr.

However I did get my :bfp: this morning - 9dpo!!!

I can't quite believe it!

Just wanted to let you know as you were all so supportive in July.

xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Bells81 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Still been reading your thread and you are all doing so well!
> 
> I hope you are all staying safe with the hurricane?
> 
> Anyway I didnt get my bfp with you guys end of july - af showed up 1 week later than normal grrrrr.
> 
> However I did get my :bfp: this morning - 9dpo!!!
> 
> I can't quite believe it!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know as you were all so supportive in July.
> 
> xxx


Woooooohoooooo! :happydance: congrats! This is a magic thread I'm telling you. :winkwink: much love and joy for this journey. So glad youre joining us. :kiss:


----------



## em1021

CONGRATS!! WOO HOO!! this is the new baby boom lol...

on a side note, i found my babys heartbeat last night w my fetal heart monitor..just thumping away! 152bpm! lil stinker kept moving though so i kept having to follow w the monitor! tomorrow ill be 10 weeks woohoo! almost to second tri!


----------



## griffinh

Bells well done honey - good to hear you got your BFP :)

Ems, I saw that on Facebook - feeling better now? 

I hope you ladies are all doing well. I went down to the seaside and I bought a new moonstone. I'm going to just carry it with me. I'm not being so worried about ttc this month after everything that went on... which is probably good thing! xxxx


----------



## griffinh

Ladies!!! where are you all! it's getting so quiet here!xxx


----------



## t-bell

My ds was sick all weekend, I've just been so tired from then missing a few nights sleep, 
Now I've caught the bug, and I have a phobia of being sick so I've been up all night last night trying not to be sick luckily ds is still asleep and it's nearly midday so haven't had to run after him yet, dreading it when he wakes

Xx
Sorry for rant, how is everyone else?


----------



## em1021

i know! no one comes in here anymore wtf! all is good over here! 9 days til my 12 week appt =] 12 WEEKS!!!!! OMG WE ALL STARTED HERE AND WE WERE ALL LIKE CD2 HHAHA! GRIFF- YR GETTING CLOSE TO TESTING TIME ARENT U!?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm soooooo sick every day girls. :sick: It's so awful, I can't even stand it. I try not to complain because I want a happy, healthy baby, and I'll take these symptoms tenfold if I have to to get that. But I'm sick of being sick! Do you think this will go away after the first tri?! That means just under 3 weeks, so I can deal with that. I just can't imagine feeling this terrible throughout the whole pregnancy. :wacko: 

T, I'm so sorry you are sick. That stinks! Hoping you are feeling all better soon. I hate throwing up too. It's one of my worse fears in the world! I hate hate hate it! 

Em, I can't believe how long we've all been together. Seems like yesterday and forever at the same time. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## em1021

yes hope, should get better, mine eased up a bit lately. somedays are still the same but some days are good. my doc prescribed me some meds for it, why dont you ask for those? they dont hurt baby and you will feel better :awww: POPSICLES HELP TOO!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> yes hope, should get better, mine eased up a bit lately. somedays are still the same but some days are good. my doc prescribed me some meds for it, why dont you ask for those? they dont hurt baby and you will feel better :awww: POPSICLES HELP TOO!

Thank you!!! :flower: I may ask the doc about the meds at my appointment next week. (WOW- I can't believe I have my next appointment already!) I'm going to pick up some popsicles at lunch. Did you find any ones work better than others? :lolly:


----------



## em1021

i just got some offbrand of the orange ones and they are super cold so idk it just helps me! lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm leaving work to get them now! Otherwise, they may need to call a carpet cleaner! lol


----------



## em1021

lol! hope they work for you! try a plain biscuit too in the morning, that seems to help me. i have to eat as SOON as i wake up and keep eating about every 2hrs..small meals, they help too


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Will do! This popsicle is perfect! xo They must have thought I was nuts when I ran into the market next door for popsicles. haha 

You know, I used to be so good at eating right away and then eating every 2 hours, and then it seems I just gave into this ms. I have to get back on track!


----------



## em1021

ya, i feel sick in the AM but FORCE myself to eat something in the am, it really helps even though the last thing u want to do in the AM is eat!...if you have a baby store near you..try 'preggie drops' or any sour candy for that matter. it helps too


----------



## griffinh

Well I'm due my AF on 2nd (if we're going by the 36day cycle I had last month) but I think I only ovulated 7 days ago, so 7dpo today i thinkk... but I am actually not taking a pregnancy test until 12th september. because I dont think i could stand it to take a test then another chemical. if no period and negative on 12th sept, i'll wait 10 days and try again and then repeat the process. xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayls, I think that's a super plan. It goes in line with your gentle ntnp plan. Hugs to you and Simon. I can't wait to hear about your BFP. Remember to stay positive and hopeful at all times. LOVE ya.


----------



## griffinh

I am I promse :) also have a new moonstone and a bracelet on the way :) :) 

i love reading all you girls news though! xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, I think I'm having a nervous breakdown. I can't seem to keep my head in the game here when it comes to work and life. I am sooooooo stressed out, and hubby begins a ton of travel for the next month or so. I feel so lonely and so sad and I can't stop crying---like full on sobbing. I had to walk out to my car twice already today to just sit and sob. I don't know why, but everything feels so overwhelming right now. We started looking into nannies and daycare yesterday, and it was like the straw that broke the camel's back! I can't handle this! I am so afraid I am not going to be a good mother. I am so scared that we AREN'T actually ready for this. And I have this terrible horrible fear that my husband is going to leave me. 

I can't believe what an awful wreck I am lately! Ugh! :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

Stop. You are going to be a fantastic mother. Travel or no travel, you CAN do this, do you hear me?? Hormones are making you panic. This is a huge life changing thing and you have wanted this SO much. Take a step back. Breathe - go for a swim or a walk and clear your head. If what it takes is lying on the grass and looking at clouds, go do it. YOU CAN DO THIS. I'm telling you you can cos I've seen you all do this from the very start. Nannies and daycare are nothing - once that little baby is handed to you nothing in the world will matter except tiny fingers and a wisp of hair.

I should have been announcing with you all in the next couple weeks and I am SO envious that I can't. I'm not saying be grateful at all (cos duh, i'm not that selfish lol) but I am saying you need to take stock and not panic. YOU CAN DO THIS. You're already a mother :) you're already a FANTASTIC mother. Sit and sob if you need to destress, but you need to think it through and not panic

Love ya!xxxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

YOU'RE GONNA BE AN AMAZING MOTHER! No matter how much we prepare, we are never 100% prepared for a baby, mentally or physically or emotionally. Once that baby is here, it'll change your world. With my OH traveling all the time, it sucks so bad! Not gonna lie. It's hard and will be hard, but something abt being a Mom makes you tough it out and push past it. You're gonna be so busy, time will be flying. Try SKYPE. It has saved us! OH was trying to fly me out there next weekend, but NO ONE will watch Connor for me for FOUR days. :( So I will have to wait until Mid October. He's home for a month if that, then leaves again through Christmas until February. The baby is due in March. So he's gonna miss out on the entire pregnancy and it's killing me. :( But I am taking it one day at a time!!! That's all we can do babe!! <3<3


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ladies, 

THANK YOU. You help me feel so much more grounded and so much better. :hugs::kiss: 

It is wonderful hearing those things. You are right- I AM a mother already, and I am doing a pretty damn good job. :winkwink: And this will make me tougher. I can get through this. I am going to write that on a little slip of paper and tape it to my desk. 

Amber, we can get eachother through this. It certainly does suck not having the men in our lives there for these things. It feels terribly lonely, but we all have eachother. 

Hayls, you'll be right with us in a few weeks. I just know it. BIG GIANT HUGS. 

...thanks again ladies. You mean the world....


----------



## maythisbelove

I have an ultrasound on the 13th!!! hollaaaaaaaaaa hahaha


----------



## maythisbelove

9weeks 6days:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 108.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## t-bell

maythisbelove said:


> 9weeks 6days:happydance::happydance:

Wow wat a fab bump, it looks lovely


----------



## maythisbelove

Thank you Bells!


----------



## t-bell

Mine is just flab at the moment but I haven't been well all week and I have lost some weight so hopefully it will show soon lol x


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hey girls...

How are you all doing? :flower:

Sorry I went AWOL... but I was struggling for awhile after miscarriage in July.

But I'm back and with my :bfp: :happydance: 

Did a cbdigital on Sunday and pregnant 1-2 weeks. Have no idea of my dates though as didn't have AF since miscarriage and wasn't testing with OPKs enough to see if and when I ovulated... But hopefully Doctors can tell me at first scan.

Called the EPAU and they want me to call back in 2 weeks time to come in then, in the hope that they'll be able to find and see little one on scan.

FXd everything is ok this time.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Elle.xxx


----------



## t-bell

PrettyUnable said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> How are you all doing? :flower:
> 
> Sorry I went AWOL... but I was struggling for awhile after miscarriage in July.
> 
> But I'm back and with my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Did a cbdigital on Sunday and pregnant 1-2 weeks. Have no idea of my dates though as didn't have AF since miscarriage and wasn't testing with OPKs enough to see if and when I ovulated... But hopefully Doctors can tell me at first scan.
> 
> Called the EPAU and they want me to call back in 2 weeks time to come in then, in the hope that they'll be able to find and see little one on scan.
> 
> FXd everything is ok this time.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle.xxx

Elle the exact same thing happened to me I had a mc on the 2nd July and got my BFP on the 22nd of July, a mw told me to take the first day of the mc as the first day of my af and my dates were spot on in an early scan,
Hopefully this helps, when this happened to me it really helped me to come to terms with my mc,
Gl xxxx:hugs:


----------



## PrettyUnable

t-bell said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...
> 
> How are you all doing? :flower:
> 
> Sorry I went AWOL... but I was struggling for awhile after miscarriage in July.
> 
> But I'm back and with my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Did a cbdigital on Sunday and pregnant 1-2 weeks. Have no idea of my dates though as didn't have AF since miscarriage and wasn't testing with OPKs enough to see if and when I ovulated... But hopefully Doctors can tell me at first scan.
> 
> Called the EPAU and they want me to call back in 2 weeks time to come in then, in the hope that they'll be able to find and see little one on scan.
> 
> FXd everything is ok this time.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle.xxx
> 
> Elle the exact same thing happened to me I had a mc on the 2nd July and got my BFP on the 22nd of July, a mw told me to take the first day of the mc as the first day of my af and my dates were spot on in an early scan,
> Hopefully this helps, when this happened to me it really helped me to come to terms with my mc,
> Gl xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks - The only hiccup I have with figuring that out is I bled for 12day with the miscarriage. I started bleeding on the 21st July and it didn't stop until completely until the 2nd August.

I cant surely go by 21st July - that would put me over 6 weeks pregnant and I only did digital test on Sunday and that says I'm 1-2weeks, so that makes me 3-4weeks. :shrug:

It's all really bloody confusing :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

Well done :) I waas supposed to ovulate a couple weeks ago (due AF today) but i think i only ovulated last week. I'm gonna test in the morning, then again ten days later.

Congrats xxx


----------



## griffinh

Just me left :( x


----------



## maythisbelove

Congrats Pretty!!!!!! :):)


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thanks - just hoping for a sticky bean this time.xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats again girl! I'm soooooo excited for you. :happydance: FX for a sticky bean you get to see on your scan. 

Hayley, did you end up testing yesterday or today? I am praying desperately for you girlfriend. :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

I is a cheapie bfn. Though we saw a line yesterday but I was only 10dpo. I had ewcm 25th august so I ovulated later I think xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Good luck Hayley - got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

griffinh said:


> I is a cheapie bfn. Though we saw a line yesterday but I was only 10dpo. I had ewcm 25th august so I ovulated later I think xxx

I told you! haha! I said you are prob ovulating later than you think!! 

FX'D HALES <3<3 So pumped for everyone!!!


----------



## griffinh

I know. I am a little worried tho cos my last Chem in march i had a 70 day cycle before my June af. Then Junes cycle I got pregnant and lost. I don't want another lonnnng ass cycle x


----------



## Bells81

Hi Ladies,

Well just thought I would update you - 4 days after I got my bfp (2 ic's and 4 frer's) I started spotting and on the 1st I had a very heavy bleed, right on time, when the witch was due.

Still not sure if I just had bad evaps or whether I've had a chemical :( 

So now on cd4 and will try again this month.

Thank you all for your lovely kind words and congratulations though - you really are lovely ladies.

Hayley - my fingers are crossed for you! 

Pretty - many congrats to you!

xx


----------



## griffinh

Aw bells sorry to hear that xxx I hope this cycle is your winner
Xxx


----------



## t-bell

Bells81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well just thought I would update you - 4 days after I got my bfp (2 ic's and 4 frer's) I started spotting and on the 1st I had a very heavy bleed, right on time, when the witch was due.
> 
> Still not sure if I just had bad evaps or whether I've had a chemical :(
> 
> So now on cd4 and will try again this month.
> 
> Thank you all for your lovely kind words and congratulations though - you really are lovely ladies.
> 
> Hayley - my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> 
> Pretty - many congrats to you!
> 
> xx


Sorry to hear that hunny, hope you have better luck this month, fingers crossed for you xx:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good afternoon ladies!!!! Hope everyone is having a great day! Been busy busy here! All is good here and I am starting to feel a little better. Still have the allergy issues but they seem to be subsiding. I have my next appointment Tuesday. Will update then as well. Miss talking to you guys everyday but I get up around 5 a.m. and get the kids ready for school and by the time we get home and then homework, dinner and getting ready for the next day I am exhausted!


----------



## maythisbelove

Sorry to hear Bells! :( Hopefully this cycle you will get your sticky bean!! GL <3<3


Mer - I totalllly understand the busy schedule. Get up at 6 and by the time I get settled I am exhausted. haha.


----------



## maythisbelove

OH HEY GUESS WHAT!!?!?!!

I AM GOING TO SEE PAUL IN SEATTLE THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!! No one wanted to watch my Connor so we forked over the extra expensive fare for him to come with!!! It;s going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Bells, I am so sorry. :hugs: be kind and gentle to yourself during this time and lots of love and prayers for you this cycle! 

Mer, I can't imagine having kids, a busy cedule AND being preggies! Lol you certainly are superwoman. :) 

Amber, that is SO exciting! Have an absolute blast. You deserve it girlfriend. :flower:


----------



## griffinh

Yay amber!!! hey mer, sounds busy as anything to me!!!

Hope you all are going good :) xx


----------



## griffinh

For funsies i did an opk (line but neg) and a hpt (no lines) hehehehehehehe

just waiting for the ugly woman to show her face, and i dont mean my impending MIL haha


----------



## griffinh

No bfps yet. only been using cheapies so far xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Fingers still crossed for you Hayl. :kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Goos morning ladies! :coffee: 

How is everyone feeling? Heading back to work/school after the holiday is always difficult. Summer is the best and I hate to see it go. 

Ten weeks is such a HUGE step for us all. :thumbup: Baby is a fetus now, and the placenta begins to take over. I feel like that is an even bigger milestone than the start of the second tri, not that won't be thrilled to pieces to be out of the first tri! I'm hoping for the nausea to disappear in two or three weeks and no new weird symptoms to start. :wacko: 

Anyway, thinking of everyone and wishing well. XOXO


----------



## PrettyUnable

The more I've used ICs the less I like them. By the time you can get a decent line on them, you can usually get a really good line on a FRER or at least 1-2 weeks on CBDigital.

My lines were so faint when I first posted them, people tweaked the photos to see the line at all. It very easily could have been an evap and I even had people say they couldn't see anything.
But the next day I did the digital test and got 1-2weeks.

I think in the future I'm going to avoid ICs (I used the One Step ones) and just stick to supermarket own brand cheap ones - I've heard asda and tescos are pretty good, or FRERs.

Good luck Hayley.

Elle.xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

HoldOn2Hope said:


> How is everyone feeling? Heading back to work/school after the holiday is always difficult. Summer is the best and I hate to see it go.


I was almost in tears taking DD to school this morning - she's just getting so grown up. She's gone into Year 5 and I'm so nervous for her, I just hope everything is ok and she has a good day.
I always get the first day back at school jitters for her, bit daft really lol - you'd think after her being in school for 6 years, I'd be used to it now :dohh:

I told OH it must just be the pregnancy hormones :haha:


----------



## em1021

hope, scratch that after the 2nd tri not getting sick thing...i got up this morn, felt fine and all the sudden i threw up all over the floor ugh! i got for my 12 week appt in 2 days and also...tmi, but, i havent pooped in 5 DAYS! THATS RIGHT 5 DAYS! WTF!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> hope, scratch that after the 2nd tri not getting sick thing...i got up this morn, felt fine and all the sudden i threw up all over the floor ugh! i got for my 12 week appt in 2 days and also...tmi, but, i havent pooped in 5 DAYS! THATS RIGHT 5 DAYS! WTF!

Ahhhhhhh! Noooooooooo! That's just terrible! I don't know what I would do. I think I would quit my job and lay in bed. lol Have you been throwing up all along, or just nauseous until now? I am terrified of throwing up. :sick: I cried all morning to hubs from when I woke up at 5 until he left for his flight. I was supposed to drive him but he took a cab because I felt soooooo sick. :wacko: 

I can't believe you have your 12 week appt!! Super exciting, Em. I have an appointment this week too. I heard you may or not hear the heartbeat on the doppler until 12 weeks, so I dunno what to expect really.


----------



## em1021

i heard babys heartbeat at 9w5d on a home doppler loud and clear, u can also hear it moving now! so u should be able to hear it at the doc! i cant wait! only because im 1 step closer to being done with pregnancy! geeze! what we go throught to have babies! i forgot how misrable it is, im not sleeping now either! ughh


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> i heard babys heartbeat at 9w5d on a home doppler loud and clear, u can also hear it moving now! so u should be able to hear it at the doc! i cant wait! only because im 1 step closer to being done with pregnancy! geeze! what we go throught to have babies! i forgot how misrable it is, im not sleeping now either! ughh

Oh yay! I hope I can hear it. :happydance: It's the most beautiful sound in the world to me. 

No kidding! We were talking the other day about how we used to want several kids and how one is looking better and better every day. LOL :haha: My new weird symptom is a shooting pain in my tailbone. :dohh: Ugh.


----------



## griffinh

PrettyUnable said:


> The more I've used ICs the less I like them. By the time you can get a decent line on them, you can usually get a really good line on a FRER or at least 1-2 weeks on CBDigital.
> 
> My lines were so faint when I first posted them, people tweaked the photos to see the line at all. It very easily could have been an evap and I even had people say they couldn't see anything.
> But the next day I did the digital test and got 1-2weeks.
> 
> I think in the future I'm going to avoid ICs (I used the One Step ones) and just stick to supermarket own brand cheap ones - I've heard asda and tescos are pretty good, or FRERs.
> 
> Good luck Hayley.
> 
> Elle.xxx

Thanks elle - it has been the one step ICs that I'm using xxxx


----------



## griffinh

oh and i agree - last month i never got a positive on an IC EVER but i got FRER and CB digi

however i'm now penniless til payday at the end of the month, so i think im gonna beg the girls in 1st tri to send me a spare test lmao! xxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

THE PAIN IN THE TAILBONE ME TOOOO!!!! esp If I sit up a long time and then lay down FLAT. oucccch!

Poop = no go lately. :(

Connor and I will be in Seattle in 48 HOURS!!!!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing awesome! I have a US the day after I get back(same day i take DS biodad to court! haha) then Friday (16th) my regular monthly appt!

<3<3<3 you guys!!!


----------



## griffinh

yay for seeing paul!!!

and if any of you ladies have spare frers or cbs laying about lemme know, cos im gonna be biting mynails til end of month lol xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, that is SO weird! I wonder what the tailbone pain is for us?! :shrug: I'll ask my doc this week and report back. :) 

Hayls, if I hadn't obsessively taken all of mine, I would gladly have sent them to you. I hope someone has a whole bunch for you! :hugs:


----------



## em1021

lol yeah..i only bought 2 and took both of course lmao. i dont know if they have a dollar store there, but here they do and the tests are only like $2


----------



## griffinh

ha no worries girlies. ill just wait til payday. might be better for me anyway! i could well be pregnant but i wont know now til then :)
how are you all?x


----------



## maythisbelove

Stupid school lost my kids fave bookbag! It had 2 changes of clothes, undies and spare shoes. And clothes aren't cheap! WTF! A cool, rollie on wheels, Cars backpack. Now I have to spend more money so he can have his bag for the airplane ride. GRRR

SCREW this BACK pain! OMGGGGGGGGG


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Stupid school lost my kids fave bookbag! It had 2 changes of clothes, undies and spare shoes. And clothes aren't cheap! WTF! A cool, rollie on wheels, Cars backpack. Now I have to spend more money so he can have his bag for the airplane ride. GRRR
> 
> SCREW this BACK pain! OMGGGGGGGGG

WTH?! I would be pissed. :growlmad: 

I am though so excited for your trip! I can't wait to hear all about it. :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

Amber that sucks

I got two digis. Havent taken one yet will do it in the morning. I think in right. Not last Thursday but the Thursday before I had stretchy clumpy cm that stretched to about two inches. I've had bfns on one step so far so I'll digi fmu tomorrow. If neg I'll test in a week

How you all xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Amber that sucks
> 
> I got two digis. Havent taken one yet will do it in the morning. I think in right. Not last Thursday but the Thursday before I had stretchy clumpy cm that stretched to about two inches. I've had bfns on one step so far so I'll digi fmu tomorrow. If neg I'll test in a week
> 
> How you all xx

That's great Hayley! I haven't had that stretchy of EWCM in years! That has to be good. :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I had my prenatal appointment! It went really really well. Hubby is away and couldn't be with me. I didn't think it was a big deal but...WE HEARD THE HEARTBEAT. :happydance: She said I'd probably have to come back in a week or two bc I was right on the cusp where they can hear it or not. Well, she tried for a good 5 minutes, and then we heard it. <3 :flower: It was higher up though than she was expecting. What do you think that means? :shrug: 

Other than that, I have gained a massive amount of weight. I am almost more than I have ever weighed. FREAKING out a little. lol 

Can't wait for hubby to get home on Friday so I can show him the sound I recorded on my phone. It's beeeeautiful. Upward and onward to October now!


----------



## maythisbelove

Hope - Faster heartbeat is totally normal. they are growing so fast and quickly that it's gotta pump extra hard, it'll get to a lower bpm once the systems are formed!!

Hales - yay for stretchy cm!!!!!!!!!

I AM SO NERVOUS ABT THIS OMGOMG


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Not higher as in heart rate, but actually higher up in the uterus. Isn't that strange? Like my little one is burrowed at the top side of my uterus. Hmm.


----------



## griffinh

Digi says not pregnant. x


----------



## t-bell

griffinh said:


> Digi says not pregnant. x

Digis are sometimes less sensitive, fere I found are the best for first testing x:hugs:


----------



## griffinh

But it's CD 43 today and bfns on one step. I had a 36 day cycle last month, and it was a chem. I am now annoyed. What the eff is going on with my body? March I had a chem, then a SEVENTY day cycle before my next period where I got pregnant and had my next chem. Clearly I'm going mad and I didnt ovulate when I had the stretchy CM. Clearly my body hates me and I'm now having to suffer.

I've lost two babies. Is that not enough to have to go through? I should be either comng up to six and a half months pregnant, or 10 weeks like you guys and I have nothing. At all. And now my body won't slip back into the right cycle. I know I'm facing another month with no ovulation and a long cycle. CD43. Fuck.

I didnt temp or chart this cycle and I wish I had. :( Angry.


----------



## griffinh

Just did a cervix check. EWCM. But... I had ewcm on 25th August... so maybe i didnt ovulate when I thought. Maybe it all got ready to and didnt? I've had pinching in my right side today... dare I hope?


----------



## em1021

well, id get some clearblue ovulation tests....just so u know when ur ovulating so u know when to take a preg test, just dnt obsess over it and that should help u so ur not so confused!


----------



## em1021

got my 12 week appt today! thank god, HELLOOOO SECOND TRI!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, I think that must be the most frustrating, not knowing if and when you O. My friend is going through the same thing. I think cb digi opks are the best because it's either yes or no, no way for user error. 

My heart is so nervous for you Hayls. I hope you are pregnant with a sticky bean soon. You are right, no one should have to go through that. :hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> got my 12 week appt today! thank god, HELLOOOO SECOND TRI!

:happydance: 

I'm so confused when the second tri starts. On here it says the start of week 14. Some websites say week 13. Others say 12, but don't specifiy if it's from conception or gestational age. AHhhhhhhh! :wacko: Whatcha think?


----------



## em1021

well, they say when your 3 months...and 4 weeks in a month so 4x3 = 12 lol my doc said 12 lol the appt when good baby sounds great, i get an ultrasound this wed! =] yaya cant wait to post pics!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, I am sort of having a panic attack. I called my hub and woke him up last night to text him a picture. I wiped twice yesterday and had a teeny tiny touch of tan stretchy cm. It was yellowish, but had a touch of brown, making it tanish. (sorry for the tmi) 

It happened yesterday afternoon but only a dot. And then last night a little more than a dot. Am I freaking out for nothing? Should I call my doctor? There is nothing now, just those two wipes. :roll:


----------



## em1021

hehe hope. calm down, i get this EVERYDAY! esp when i got to 10 week! then id get globs of it! its like snot looking? its just mucus nothing to worry about totally norm =] i had it my WHOLE preg with my son..kinda comforts me and lets me know everything is going good lol


----------



## PrettyUnable

Yay!!! We have our little bean!!!! :happydance:
Everything is fine so far - about 5 weeks along so saw the sac and the yolk of our baby :) So happy and relieved. 
Going back for another scan in 2 weeks to see how things are going and hopefully see that heart beating!!! 
I burst into tears, I'm so happy, think the sonographer thought I was nuts :haha:
I don't care :) 
Hurray!!!xxx


----------



## griffinh

Congratulations...:hug:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats Elle! Best news! :kiss: 

Sooo, I ended up calling my doc in a panic :telephone: because I stupidly continued my researching after being assured by Em. He said that nothing I said warrants worry. He said if it continued over hte weekend, he'll do an ultrasound, but that even women who bleed as heavy as a period only have a 50% chance of mc. He said what I am describing is entirely normal and the number of women who experience this is astounding. 

I think I'm going to be nervous to DTD with hubby now though! We've waited until the second tri, and are dyyyyyyying I think. :haha: But now I might be extra nervous. :wacko: 

...I need to relax.


----------



## em1021

if its brown its old blood..and crap from inside. no worries =] after u see the baby and hear the heartbeat only a 5% chance of mc and after 12 weeks its drops to 1% my doc said =]


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

That's what my doc said. He said 3%, and that I should stop worrying. I was thinking that maybe since the placenta took over at 10 weeks, maybe that had something to do with it. My husband said, "Hope. Calm down. Do you realize what your body is doing? Creating a human being. Of course something like this might happen." I knew I married him for a reason. :wedding: haha


----------



## em1021

lol =] my bf says 'it better be a girl' everytime i get sick hahah! so i better not dissappoint! lol


----------



## griffinh

Just to update you all: CD46, still no AF at all and no bfp either. How are you all xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello girls....Wanted to check in with you all. Thought that I had updated a few days back after Hope contacted me but now I can't find it. :( Everything here is good. Had another OB appointment this past Tuesday and everything looked on target. Keith got to go with me this time and we had another U/S...the baby actually looks like a little baby now. It was so cute...it was wriggling its arms and legs...I told Keith that for sure it was his kid cause it was already throwing a fit!!! :rofl: I go back on the 4th of October and will have another U/S then and my OB says that we should be able to tell the sex then...I will be 14 weeks at that point. Oh and the most exciting....This morning I was sitting with Keith watching all of the 9/11 coverage and I felt the baby move for the first time. I am not surprised that it is this early...it is the 5th time around and all...It was so sweet...I cannot wait until Keith can feel it too!!! How are you all doing?


----------



## maythisbelove

Ello girls!! I am here in Seattle, leaving in two days :( but nevertheless having a blast. Paul still has to work night shift but was able to have all day Saturday off. We went to the zoo, for HOURS, biggest zoo I'd ever been to! We headed up to the mountains. I must of walked miles yesterday :/ I think I outdid myself. Fun but whew, exhausting. I will post pics later!

Hope - I have "tan' CM everday!!! Nothing to worry about! Unless its bright red along with unbearable cramps you shouldn't worry! Easier said than done I know! <3<3
Hales - You probably O'd later then you think!! or TWICE!! Keep positive vibes and hope for the best babe!! I have my thoughts and prayers with you for a sticky bean<3
Mer - Sounds like everything is on track! So glad to hear!
Em - I am glad the cat is out of the bag with the "folks"!! I can't believe you are in second tri in a couple days!!! I will be too on Friday!
Pretty - YAY on the great news! SO happy for you guys!!

As far as I am feeling ladies - I feel HUGE. BIG. GINORMOUS but loving it. Paul coulnd't believe his eyes! hahaha. AND I GOT TO HAVE SEX! OMG! It was amazing! I swore I felt flutters the other day! eee! I still get light headed and dry heaving is still there.

I have court the next day I get back followed by an US that afternoon!! :)

XOXOOXOXOXO


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thanks Amber. My doctor may want to see me to check things out just to be sure. I have apparently an "excellent looking" cervix, but they are cautious I think bc of our past. I almost called this weekend, but held off until today and they said they'd like to see me. :wacko: I am sure everything is fabulous, but just in case. 

I am SO glad you are having a blast, btw! AWESOME. :happydance: And YAY for sex. We still haven't taken the plunge. lol Second tri couldn't come any sooner! :haha: 

Still feeling terribly awfully sick over here. Bleck! And my schedule just got insane!!! I started seeing clients in the evenings now since many are back to school. I usually don't get home until laaaaaate now. I am BEAT. :-({|= haha. I'm HUGE too. It hit me the other day when hubs was feeling my belly that I am actually pregnant. WEIRD. I mean, I know that I am but I think I am still so in shock about it. Suddenly it was like my body was this pregnant lady's I see in the mirror sometimes. SO strange but neat. :)


----------



## em1021

same here..my bump grew overnight..apparently i didnt realize that til i went jean shopping and NOTHING would button, even 4 sizes bigger..so i had to get preggo pants :haha: i just a whole bunch of winter maternity clothes and they make me look REALLY pregnant! but! i have my ultrasound in 2 DAYSSS!!! i cant wait!! i forgot all about it til this morning! cant wait to post pics for u guys :happydance::cloud9: and amber haha! sex is more enjoyable for me now for some reason, it used to feel like it was hitting on something and now it doesnt! my sex drive is slowwwwwwwly coming back. :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I got preggo jeans too the other day! haha Love it! Who ever thought that _I_ would be excited about elastic waistbands and nursing bras. Yep, I'm wearing size D!!! nursing bras. I'm barely an A-B on a good day typically. haha 

For the record, my sex drive has never left. O's are phenomenally stronger, and we CANNOT wait to actually DTD in a week or two. :thumbup:


----------



## em1021

yep, went from a small 32c to a 34d now..ugh! had to get a new bra too! im sure it will only get bigger from here lol i went up 2 1/2 cup sizes with my first born ugh! that means e! and im not a fan of the preggo pants...not flattering on the butt lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

TERRIBLE on the butt! My hubby calls me pancake @$$


----------



## em1021

lmao! thats so funny but it does make ppls butts look that way! i found 3 pairs that looked normal and had a skinny band so i got those! lol


----------



## maythisbelove

The dreaded pankcake butt! yes!! hahahaha. Pretty sure my boobs are EE right now. :O

I don't want to leave here :(


----------



## em1021

hes home soon though right? oct? not too much longer!


----------



## griffinh

Sounds great ladies

Just bought a new bb thermometer - oh binned it by accident thinking it was an old pregnancy test HAHAHA!

so as i am getting annoyed not knowing what's going on with my body, i'm gonna start temping again. still waiting for AF or OV, but even starting temping now will help to know where I am based on my last chart - low temp (pre o) high temp (post o) etc

xxxx


----------



## griffinh

ps- i just giggled aloud, sounds like you all have massive hooters and pancake asses :D xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHAHAHA!!! Yes, Hayley. That perfectly describes me right now.  

Am, I'm sorry you miss him so much, but he'll be home soon!! That's so exciting. ENJOY every second you guys are together. xoxo


----------



## maythisbelove

He'll be home in Oct. for maybe a month and then be gone again until few weeks before baby is here. :( 

massive boobs and pancake asses for the next seven months woo!


----------



## griffinh

Did a digi CD 48, bfn. I think my body is having another spazz out like after the last chem. I've had 4 periods this year. Feb period, got preg, chem. Long cycle. June period, got preg, chem, long cycle

Lol so my body is soo not adjusting after the chemicals! xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Did a digi CD 48, bfn. I think my body is having another spazz out like after the last chem. I've had 4 periods this year. Feb period, got preg, chem. Long cycle. June period, got preg, chem, long cycle
> 
> Lol so my body is soo not adjusting after the chemicals! xx

Maybe it just needs a little extra healing time. Big hugs. I'm thinking of you Hayls. :hugs:


----------



## em1021

i got my ultrasound tom girls...im sooo nervous to see what everything looks like! idk what to expect! im excited though! i cant hardly wait! yayyyyyy!!!! but, pray for me! cant believe it wont look like a blob anymore!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Woohoo Em! :happydance: 

I am second guessing myself for not doing the sequential screen because I wanna see my baby! lol It's routine here to just do the initial (and not always that one even) and the anatomy scan.


----------



## em1021

lol yeah, thats the only reason im getting it, i could care less about the results! lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHA! That's what took me so long to decide. Then OH sort of decided for us. He says I'm too much of a worrier to begin with and this might kill me. lol


----------



## em1021

u can ask not to get the results! lol they never told me mine til i asked after he was born lol


----------



## em1021

its an hour long ultrasound! hey! why not ya know! i cant wait til 20 weeks to see the baby! lol


----------



## em1021

OMG GIRLS!!! that appt was AMAZING! they did 4ds and took dvds of the baby going crazy! so cool! i posted the new pic as my avatar!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> OMG GIRLS!!! that appt was AMAZING! they did 4ds and took dvds of the baby going crazy! so cool! i posted the new pic as my avatar!

Oh my godsh!!! Em, how cute! I can't even stand it. I'm so excited for you. Glad everything is so wonderful. :kiss: COuld you see the nub so you could guess the gender?


----------



## griffinh

well done em - loved the vid

did a cheapie one step. got a faint pink line. not going to get excited as its barely visible and one step sucks. ill test again in a week. got my temp stick through so ill take temp in the morn and compare it with my last chart so ill know if im post ovulation or not. does that make sense to compare it? xxx


----------



## em1021

ya, i def saw a thing sticking out, i looked at the doc and said its a boy isnt it? she said nope at 12 weeks its amost impossible to tell, she said in 3-4 weeks we can def tell what it is, she said girls will have protrudence too and at 16 week it will either go in for a girl or stay out for a boy..but my bets are on boy lol ill post pix and a video for u guys lol


----------



## em1021

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/ej102189/BABYSEPT142001_11.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/ej102189/BABYSEPT142001_4.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/ej102189/BABYSEPT142001_8.jpg


----------



## em1021

https://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/ej102189/?action=view&current=MKVMTCLIP.mp4

this is the video


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Em, that gave me chills! Beautiful and adorable. 

I saw the little nub in the one shot, and it's sticking up. Nub theory says that up is a boy I think, and straight out of pointed more down is a girl. I think you're right! :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

Omgggggggg ! Awwwwwwwwwwe i cried!


----------



## maythisbelove

Doc update: Went to the doc today just for a transvaginal US. HB was 176bpm!!! I saw it moving! I have to take pics of the US and post them!!! <3<3 IM IN LOVEEEEEE!


----------



## griffinh

well done xx


----------



## maythisbelove

You can see her hands and legs and chin and belly ajhasldg kjhaldkfjghslfkgjh

AWEEEE!

I hate my crappy cell phone!
 



Attached Files:







bb12weeks.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## griffinh

Xxxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Another update: Had my regular appt today. HB was 162bpm! I gained two lbs! :X 

Bad note: I was diagnosed with Placenta Previa. They are keeping a close eye out. Nothing they can do at this point except monitor. I have another US on October 3rd. No sex until twenty weeks (puts me Mid November) She want's to do an US right before Paul gets home to see the status. 

What a day.


----------



## t-bell

maythisbelove said:


> Another update: Had my regular appt today. HB was 162bpm! I gained two lbs! :X
> 
> Bad note: I was diagnosed with Placenta Previa. They are keeping a close eye out. Nothing they can do at this point except monitor. I have another US on October 3rd. No sex until twenty weeks (puts me Mid November) She want's to do an US right before Paul gets home to see the status.
> 
> What a day.

My mum had placenta previa with me, glad everything went well with your appointments,

Em your video was great, I'm so jel I would love a 3d scan,

I had my scan and booking in appointment yesterday, went well apart from them adjusting the guideline of high risk and now it's considered to be high risk with a bmi over 35 and mine is 38 so I can't have the midwife I had with DS, 

Xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Glad to see everyone is well. Am, I'm sorry to hear about the previa (esp the sex part! ahhh!) but I'm glad their monitoring it. Helen, I hope they work everything out with your new mw. Have they suggested anything for you or just extra monitoring? I am sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh! And I went in for an appointment because I was so freaked out about the tan stretchy cm that was going on, and the doctor found a polyp. It was right on the opening of my cervix, and she was able to take it off. They sent it for a biopsy, so I'm nervous a little bit. I am wondering if that is why I've been spotting and bleeding between periods for months. I am also wondering why the hell they didn;t find it on my first appointment. I'm so glad I trusted my intuition and went to the doctor! 

Baby is ok. HB is strong. Last night I was a wreck in my husbands arms crying and crying because it just scare me so much when anything goes awry. Hearing the HB made me cry and feel the greatest sense of relief. I'm hoping they'll do a scan after my next appt because I am still nervous about the cm. But if not I suppose I am going to have to learn how to trust. :wacko:


----------



## em1021

i had placenta previa my whole preg w cam...ended up turning around..usually does..but couldnt have sex for 9 months ;]


----------



## griffinh

hi ladies
i have no idea when i ovulated or if i have yet, but i started temping randomly and have a look? i dont know if that means im ovulating cos ive gone up almost a whole degree xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> hi ladies
> i have no idea when i ovulated or if i have yet, but i started temping randomly and have a look? i dont know if that means im ovulating cos ive gone up almost a whole degree xx

It's hard to say without seeing your temps a few before the rise, but it looks promising! Did you have any other symptoms on 50?


----------



## griffinh

so many but they've been on and off all month xx


----------



## maythisbelove

12 weeks 5 days!
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 116.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









Video call snapshot 119.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









Video call snapshot 121.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## em1021

awfully quiet in here!!! 

17 days til i find out the sex of the baby!!! everyone doin ok? im sooo sleepy over here, thought that was suppose to pass but its bad!


----------



## maythisbelove

chirp chirp is right! haha. little over two weeks already?! AHHH! YAYY! I think the sleepiness never stops. I am so tired myself. :/


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

It is quiet. Toooo quiet! I hate quiet too. I always make a ruckus if the hubs is being too quiet. haha 

I hear ya, Em. I thought it was supposed to get better with tired and nausea and make way for other symptoms like headache and dizziness. Instead, I am experiencing nausea full force :sick: , tired as all hell, AND have migraines and dizziness. Eiy eiy eiy! :wacko: I also feel like a house! I have gained ten pounds since before I was pregnant, and I feel crazy big! :holly: Hubs and I have also started the countdown to DTD again. LOL We'll be getting it on next weekend. :winkwink: 

Em! So exciting! I can't believe you are finding out so soon! Ahhhhhh! :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

You're all doing so well girls - sounds brilliant. Amber, you look a lot further along lol!

FF gave me crosshairs based on my temps, but i dunno


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> You're all doing so well girls - sounds brilliant. Amber, you look a lot further along lol!
> 
> FF gave me crosshairs based on my temps, but i dunno

Hayl, your chart looks good. Nice rise in temps after the dip. :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Ladies, I just stupidly watched a natural birth and I freaked the &^%* out! AHHHHHHHH! I have seen births before but I have been sitting with this whole thing as me and hubby look into different birthing options, and now that there is a baby INSIDE of me, it has to COME OUT. And that, my friends, is what is freaking me out. I think I'd rather be pregnant forever. :wacko:


https://www.babycenter.com/2_live-b...d=preg_2_20110922:4&pe=MlVBeDRmbnwyMDExMDkyMg..


----------



## em1021

lol it freaked me out too! but when i had my son i was having panick attacks and throwing up while pushing lol. its really not that bad, im more scary cuz u dnt know what going on then anything. i opted not to look down there which calmed me down lol. its ok, not as bad as it looks lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> lol it freaked me out too! but when i had my son i was having panick attacks and throwing up while pushing lol. its really not that bad, im more scary cuz u dnt know what going on then anything. i opted not to look down there which calmed me down lol. its ok, not as bad as it looks lol

I am going to _try_ to take your word for it. I am petrified, but I trying to not get too upset about it. I reeeeeally don't want to use medication, but after watching that video I'm second guessing everything! lol


----------



## griffinh

temps still up a bit... not sure though if my crosshairs are right?
can anyone look and tell me? also nips are constantly hard.. like last time, but i know it would be too early...?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> temps still up a bit... not sure though if my crosshairs are right?
> can anyone look and tell me? also nips are constantly hard.. like last time, but i know it would be too early...?

Your chart looks great Hun. :hugs: it looks like there was a slight dip for O and then 3 above the cover line. Now their staying up so fingers crossed. Hang in there. You'll be with your bubba soon. Love ya lots!


----------



## griffinh

thanks hun.... quite a drop this morning though. Theyre looking a litle erratic but staying above the coverline thankfully x


----------



## maythisbelove

I wish I could help out with the charting aspect and temping stuff. I know nothing about it. :/ Just stay positive and hope for the best babe!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

So, girls, it finally happened. Me and Peter got it on. :sex: I was terrified, but I think he was more frightened. haha It was like our first time. But it was A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! :wohoo: Then...we did it again, and again...and again. ha. SO I guess we're over it. 

We have another ultrasound being scheduled for a week or so just to check on things since my polyp was removed. Had an appointment on Friday to check my cervix, and it looks great. The doctor said really healthy. He gave us the :thumbup: for sex and I was like, I think we should wait a couple more weeks to be sure. Hubs said, me too. Then that night, we ordered in and had a picnic on our living room floor and watched movies, and then BAM. 

That's my big update for this weekend. hehe Hope you girls are all doing well too.


----------



## maythisbelove

LUCKY!! hahah! sooo glad you and hubby were able to get it on!! I don;t think I'll be having sex until June!! :((


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh no Amber! That's terrible. :( But, on the bright side, if I learned anything from these last few months, it forces you to get creative with intimacy and that can be super fun as well! :thumbup: There's lots you can do with no penetration that is fun for both people, and brings you even closer cause you have to talk about it.


----------



## griffinh

I have to say I laughed reading the updates this morning - Loving hearing about it all :) :) Amber - sucks! but like hope says, there's tons you can do without penetration!

I had a massive temp drop at 6dpo, and its risen the teeniest of bits. Nipples are slightly sore, nothing major to write about. looks like i'm 7dpo today, so one week i guess... 

I got a reading in april, and gail said september bfp with a boy, which i thought at the time, bullshit, thats ages away, but i guess we'll find out. xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

where did you get this reading at?


----------



## griffinh

was a gail reading. my temps are slightly up again after a dip... i think they look more erratic than anything/xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> was a gail reading. my temps are slightly up again after a dip... i think they look more erratic than anything/xxx

They do look a little erratic, but _could_ be an implantation dip. :flower: Fingers crossed girl.


----------



## griffinh

yes please, lots of babydust for me. im not testing til friday xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> yes please, lots of babydust for me. im not testing til friday xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## griffinh

lol thanks hope. 

i feel like im being a little selfish. i dont ask you guys as much as you should whats going on with you and how babies are etc. im still alittle jealous. broke down last night cos i should have been getting my scans this week and telling family and work... i miss my bean :(


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> lol thanks hope.
> 
> i feel like im being a little selfish. i dont ask you guys as much as you should whats going on with you and how babies are etc. im still alittle jealous. broke down last night cos i should have been getting my scans this week and telling family and work... i miss my bean :(

Hayley, don't ever apologize to us! It is normal and natural to feel jealous and sad. It is also normal and natural to miss your baby. When I mc'd the first time, my friend had gotten pregnant. I didn't speak to her more than a quick hello here and there for the whole pregnancy. I ended up sitting down and explaining to her why it was s difficult for me. It's ok! A lot of us have been there! Take care of yourself and your baby will be with you again soon. BIG :hugs:


----------



## em1021

its ok. we have all been there! you will have a baby! and urs will be newborn and ours wont be new anymore and we will all be jealous of u! lol


----------



## maythisbelove

i agree with Hope and Em! It's completely okay to be jealous. I was when I lost baby at 17 weeks and my best friend/sister in law (we all got pregnant at the same time) went off and had their babies. Baby G will be here before you know it!! Stay positive and strong. Easier than said, I know! Hell, We ALL know!!

Sad note: I got a letter saying my insurance was being cancelled FRIDAY. I got this letter this past FRIDAY dated the FRIDAY before that. WTF!!! Apparently they never received my paperwork. THAT IS UTTER BS! I know they got it. I have a fax confirmation from July 26th saying their office received my fax. So I took ALL my paperwork, faxed it again along with the fax report from July 26 (Thank god we keep those!!) and called and bi8ched her out. You never can get ahold of these people so I yelled at her answering machine. I have two appts already set for October. 3 -US, 11-regular appt. Paul is leaving for Japan mid November. The way the appts are lined up, if we can get the 11th, he won't see or hear the baby until the baby is here. He doesn't get back from Japan until Mid February! He broke down today. It made me cry even more! It's not often he gets upset yet alone shows he is upset! We are set to get married on the 11th. That being said, I can be added to his insurance policy and be approved and ready to go by early November. a;lksrjghlskdjfhglskdfjhg

I AM SO IRATE! uggggggggggh


----------



## griffinh

Thanks girls. I didn't want you all to think I wasnt interested, I love reading all your news and seeing all the photos, I just dont know what to say. 9dpo today, temp has steadily risen after 6dpo dip and i'm getting closer to the 98 mark... i'm trying so hard to not get my hopes up, but my nipples are no longer always flat, theyre pushing out a little whether cold or not. and that happened when i had my bean last time. im terrified, but not getting excited. i tested yesterday pm 8dpo and got bfn, but thats ok cos i didnt get a bfp in july til 11dpo. im not not not not not going to do a fmu test til friday morning. then ill wait a week and do an frer xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Keep watching those temps Hayls! Chart is looking great. :thumbup: 

Amber, I was be irate too! Godsh, I hope they get it situated out for you. Peter cried (he would kill me for telling you this!) the other day because he was put on more travel and I started to cry and then all of a sudden he sat down, put his head in his hands and cried. It is absolutely HEARTBREAKING to see men cry especially if they typically don't show that side. :( I really wish you two the best on your wedding and trust that things will work out, girl.


----------



## griffinh

Aw no hope thats awful xxx i hope he's ok??

My boss at work (he's 46) just had his first Grandson born yesterday. Jaden is 7lb 1oz of pure pink deliciousness. I melted and almost started crying when I saw the photos! ipples are still standing to attention on a perm basis, feel sore and boobs are heavy. had twinges in right and left side today xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

He's ok. Just frustrated. He;s thinking of changing positions within his job so that he doesn't have to travel for a while. _If_ they allow him to for a few years, that would be the most amazing thing for our family. I want him around to see all the fun baby stuff, and right now he's just worried we'll have to skype to show the baby walking and saying his first words. He is paid incredibly well for this position, but it's not worth missing out on baby's firsts! :flower:

Good to hear about your symptoms! Hoping they stick around and you have your beautiful :bfp: asap!


----------



## griffinh

hope so. nipples arent as sore now but still look different. had period aches today - temp dipped a bit as well so i reckon witch is on her way. 10dpo... guess we'll see! x


----------



## griffinh

hmmm temp spiked almost a degree today. feel sick this morning. nipples still look weird but no longer sore.


----------



## em1021

never know hay! i think ull get preggo next month, idk why, i just feel a halloween baby haha. 

SIDE NOTE! i got 7 DAYS TIL I FIND OUT THE SEX!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## griffinh

ahhhhh i hope its a girl!!! lol cos you already have a boy :D :D btw - beautiful bump pic on fbook!

i hope so hun - i feel so rotten today! did a test last night and i think it was bfn. simon looked and blinked and said i cant tell if its a line or if i have line eye <-- hehehe! look at him learning the terms!!! xx


----------



## maythisbelove

It will happen!!! If I were you, I wouldn't keep testing. I would wait like four days and test again then. So you aren't getting line eye or getting upset. I mean this with love baby. I know you've been through the ringer and all. I just don't want you to be mad at yourself if it doesn't happen this cycle. NOT saying it won't we must stay positive!! Surround yourself with positive energy and it will come back to you just as strong!! :)

I made an appt for a 3D ultrasound for the 10th. I have an US on the 3rd (they're letting me keep my appts!!) Regular OB appt on the 11th along with *ahem* GETTING MARRIED! Holy smokes!


----------



## maythisbelove

Second tri today!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## griffinh

Looks great Amber :) :)

Period came this morning, 13dpo, right on time :) I'm pretty happy. In march when I lost the first baby i had a 70 day cycle and came on, then i managed to get pregnant same cycle as you guys. This is the first period after my chemical in july. now i can start trying again and go back to normal :) :)


----------



## maythisbelove

Get that body on that schedule girl!! Then you can start fresh and be able to monitor those temps and stuff better! (Not that I know anything about BBT, haha)

<333


----------



## griffinh

lol thanks hun. omg not having a period since a miscarriage has come back to bite me in the ass big time. it HUUURTS lol. i never get them painful either!!!! xxx its mad, i told simon my temp had dropped and af was on the way, got outta bed and went to the loo and there she was!!! 12 day luteal phase again - is that a bad thing?

also, amber, i would LOVE to bake your wedding cake. shame i'm all the way over here! xx


----------



## em1021

told u that u were gonna have a halloween baby!!!

also, i lifted my son yesterday a little more then usual and now im having a pain in the left side, in my ribcage and under my rib cage, like a sore feeling, almost like i did 100 sit ups. is this bad or did it hurt the baby? i could hear the baby moving last night and got a bpm of 150 but im scared now im really sore!


----------



## griffinh

you might have just pulled a muscle sweetheart. try the doppler again and see what you get. call the doc though to be safe

ooo a little pumpkin. makes sense though - it'd be due on 8th july, my mums birthday and an '8'. Simon is 8th nov, and i;m 8th may x


----------



## em1021

ya, my doc doesnt work on mondays, i can feel the baby moving now without the doppler. so i felt him/her move today already, but scared i messed up the placenta or something!. im so out of shape though, lifting 40lbs about 5 times prob made me sore? i normally dont lift them that much and its not really PAIN its just SORE like i worked out


----------



## griffinh

may well just be that if you can still feel baby moving about :) xx


----------



## maythisbelove

Em - You prob pulled something. I did too this weekend! In my back though! Just take it easy and if you do lift anything, bend from the knees and lift slowwwww!

Hales - LUCKY EIGHTS <3, Heating pad, Pain Reliever and lots of hydration! It's probably hurting so bad cause it's been so long since you've had a legit cycle.


----------



## maythisbelove

Doc update: I had an US today. 14 weeks 3 days. 

The baby was moving so well! We both made the same expression I SWEAR! I had my hands to my mouth like "OH MY GOD!" and the baby did the same. It was amazingggg! I have the best pictures I've had on a B&W scan! 

143 BPM! :))):happydance:

Btw, my camera phone sucks!!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound1032011.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









ultrasound1032011_2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## griffinh

AWWWWWWWWW that's so amazing! When is the gender scan?!?!

Lucky 8s would be great lol. xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

OB called and said my placenta previa worsened. It is now completely covering the cervix. She put me on complete pelvic rest. No sex. whatsosever. Paul isn't going to be too happy about this! Hell, I'm not! Can't consummate our marriage next week. FML! But baby is looking great! That's all that matters!


----------



## griffinh

Oh that SUCKS!!!! girl you gota get yours! oral all the way love lol. ;) xxx


----------



## em1021

well, it could change amber, it usually does. mine changed at 26 weeks and was fine. and we also found a way around the whole sex thing..as long as he only puts it in 1/4-1/2 the way in it never hurt me or the baby because it never reached far enough to do anything lol :haha: but, as u and ur uterus grows it should go away! :winkwink:


----------



## maythisbelove

Well knowing my luck! haha

Annnnd I want the PENIS! hahaha. I know we can do other stuff but damnit I want INTERCOURSE! hahahaha


----------



## griffinh

Lmao!!!!! Love it!


----------



## em1021

ugh! sex HURTS! i CANNOT enjoy it at ALL! it hurts my inside and if it doesnt hurt that then it hurts my belly :( i do it to please him but jesus i cried last night cuz it hurt!


----------



## em1021

soo. i find out in 3 days what im having..what does everyone think it is?!


----------



## maythisbelove

I think it's a boy! :) and it might help if you put some pillows under your butt (or belly) and just have it go slower and sometimes switching up the angle helps too!


----------



## griffinh

I think it's a girl. I've decided!

Also, Amber, you are RIGHT. plus that feels good lols


----------



## em1021

iv tried every angle. he wont do missionary though haha so pillow under the butt doesnt help. he hits it from the back always UGH and it HURTS! and any other way hurts too. it just feels like its hitting on something. not cool!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em, I think your on Team Blue! :blue: 

It always feels somewhat rougher form behind for me, though sometimes I'd prefer it that way at least for a little. Have you tried lying next to each other with him behind and your knee on a pillow? Almost like spooning. That might feel a little better and be a good compromise. :thumbup:


----------



## maythisbelove

Where have you been woman!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Where have you been woman!

Obviously getting it on, Amber! :haha: 

I have been working and traveling a bit with hubs. I had a doc appointment this week. Everything looks perfect and of course I sobbed when they found the heartbeat. :blush: Love our little baby! We've sort of begun our nursery, which is super exciting. Ahhhhh! I love this. :) My nausea is still here (boooooo) and I'm still really tired. But overall feeling a bit better than first tri. 

Ladies...WE'RE IN THE SECOND TRIMESTER!!! :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

2nd tri! Freaking insane! We've missed you!!! I have yet to see a bump or US photo missy!!


----------



## griffinh

ohhh my god the pain!!! my right hip and side are hurting and i'm having the heaviest clottiest af ever (TMI) eerrhghghghgh. 67 days without a period and this is what I get. Not a happy bunny!!!!
I cannot wait for this ******* of a period to end! xxxxx


----------



## griffinh

had some erratic temps over AF!! lol! i'm sure thats normal lol

off AF and omg last night we finally managed to actually get some after SIX days (I know, you girls arent able to do much but still 6 days is like a YEAR to me!) and gooooddddddddddddddddd lol. Six days of backed up spermies wasted as not ovulating yet! hahaha


----------



## em1021

hehe, HAY sex sex sex...ew doesnt sounds appealing anymore lol


TOMORROWS THE BIG DAY!!!! OMG GIRLS! I CANT BELIEVE IT!! IM SO EXCITED TO TELL U GUYS WHAT IT IS!!! AHH! NO SLEEP FOR ME TONIGHT!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## griffinh

my money is on a giiiirl!!!! my money is amber is a boy and youre a girl and hope is a girl as well :D :D xxxx


----------



## em1021

hehehe my bf would love u! he says if not a girl then we have to try again 6 weeks after baby is born!!??:dohh:


----------



## griffinh

lucky you!!!! lol!!! he wants a daughter? So does simon! I want a little boy first but simon is so wanting a daddys girl! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ahhhhh! Yeah! That is so exciting Em!!! I can't believe your appt is on a Saturday. That's ludicrous! :) 

I think you are having a boy (and then you will get pregnant a couple months later with a girl) :haha: I think Amber is also having a boy. I think Mer is having a girl. I go back and forth with me, but lean more towards girl. AND I think Hayls will surely be pregnant by December and have a boy first. Miss Cleo, signing off... :haha:


----------



## em1021

lol yal are crazy!.. and yes hay he wants all girls! haha he wasnt gonna find out at first but he finally broke down and decided he wants to know now! we will be gone shopping ALL DAY tomorrow! lol 

hope- its on a sat cuz its a private company that i paid $100 lol. they were willing to do ANY day ANY time haha i picked sat so i could shop alll day


----------



## maythisbelove

Em is having another boy, i am a boy (now i am thinking this haha) Hope is a girl and I agree Hales will be preggo by Christmas!

I'll be finding out next Wed!!! 

PAUL IS HOME IN TWO DAYS! OMGZZZZ!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

We're considering a private scan, but a 3D/4D one at 28ish weeks. :flower: 

That's funny everyone pretty much agrees on gender guesses! Ahhhhhh! The suspense is killing me!!! :loopy: 

Amber, I can't believe he's home in 2 days! That went quick! Though I bet you feel like it's been ages!!! Hubs is home tonight after a short trip and I already miss him. I hope your time together is wonderful and every minute is special. :hugs: 

Today it's pretty outside and this weekend is supposed to be really warm and I was thinking, the next time it's this nice, I'll have a baby. Holy cow! :baby: :happydance:


----------



## maythisbelove

Right?! haha it's like mid 60's come the evening! LOOOVE IT! And I feel like it has been ages!!


----------



## griffinh

So in edge waiting for the result of ems scan!!!!xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Me tooooooo!

I hope she updates before she goes shopping!! :)


----------



## maythisbelove

Ditto!! :))))


----------



## griffinh

I know what it isssssssss. :) :) :) xxxxx


----------



## em1021

It's a girl!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

AHHHHHHHHHH! So pumped!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

No waaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!! :happydance: Em, how fun! I'm sure you and the OH are beyond thrilled.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Congrats Em!!! So happy for you! I bet OH is thrilled! We should find out on 1 November. We went last week and my OB had said that we could possibly find out but little one wasn't cooperating.


----------



## griffinh

so excited for you em :) craig must be over the moon :) :)
i'm now on cd8 and getting back on the horse. i'm gonna start opk today until cd 25 seeing as i have no idea when i ovulate. i'll be bding pretty much every single day but thats more for fun lol.

i WILL get pregnant this month and it WILL stick xx


----------



## maythisbelove

Thatta girl!! :) 

He will be here in four hours!! If I am MIA for a couple days, I apologize in advance!! At least yall know I won't be having sex. >:O


----------



## griffinh

Yay for him comin home. You'll be a married lady soooooooooon!!! This is so exciting! What kinda dress you wearing??


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, that's right girl! Stay positive for a positive! :thumbup: Lots of love! 

Amber, tell us more about your wedding details!!! Or you could spend time with your OH and tell us afterwards. That'd be fine too. :winkwink: Remember, although it's not sex sex, you can do tons of other fun stuff that will make sex fabulously amazingly wonderful when you actually can do it again. Love to you too! 

:flower:


----------



## em1021

oh yes! he was walking around the stores baby shopping and stopping everyone he saw to say 'IM HAVING A GIRL!!!' haha. he was funny buying pink bows, he was a bit carried away with it all


----------



## griffinh

Amber how'd it go!?!??! Congrats Mrs Brock!!!!
Have you found out the sex yet?!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

I'm married! Holy moly!! The doc appt went great as well!! loveloveloveeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## griffinh

Yaaaaaaaay! Photos???

I had a dream last night that I had twin two year old boys and a 3 month old girl. Swoooooon


----------



## t-bell

maythisbelove said:


> I'm married! Holy moly!! The doc appt went great as well!! loveloveloveeeee!!!!!!!!

Aww congrats hunny I hope you had a brill day!! X


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats Ambers! Woohoo! Hope it was a special day you will hold in your heart forever.


----------



## griffinh

agreed with hope

me oh my i am TIRED! xxxx


----------



## griffinh

amber!!! what are you having!!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

I'll be finding out in just a few hours!!!!!


----------



## griffinh

Gosh I'll have to wait til morning! It's 9pm here!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber! What is it?! :) 

And Hayley, where are you in your cycle? a few days- week to O, right?


----------



## maythisbelove

It's girl!!! ahhhhhhh!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> It's girl!!! ahhhhhhh!

:happydance: HOLY COW! I am SO excited for you!!! So, since you two are having girls and we all thought boys, I'm pretty sure me and Peter are having a boy. lol :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

yaaaay!!!!!!! well done baby!!!!! xxxx


----------



## griffinh

hope - i have no idea. i'm temping and charting throughout, i dont know how long i have til o though! this is like the june cycle where I got pregnant though, comparing the charts!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpPpOK83njQ

the ultrasound video! Skip to the 1:00 mark!


----------



## griffinh

This made me cry xx


----------



## need a child

See to be honest, if she is on holiday in the sun and is getting lots of birthday texts from people..she may only have ready the Happy Birthday bit and then hit reply.. like if her mind is on other places, she may not have noticed. Or maybe just sent that text to everyone who text her that day and she didnt even noticed, bump


----------



## griffinh

lmao wrong thread hun x


----------



## maythisbelove

uhh wth!! hahaha. I am so happy for all of us!!!


----------



## griffinh

on cd 9 and 10 i did an opk and both were negative of course, but stark white negative
today cd 11 i had another negative, but it was a negative with a paler line

obviously a paler line means we have LH in our urine. but if its a blank white negative, does that mean that there is 0% lh in urine? and if theres a negative with a pale line does that mean that there is a percentage of LH now in your urine?
does that indicate a build up of LH leading to ov

or am i reaching?xx


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales - Wish I could help! I know nothing about that stuff! Just wait until it's the same color or DARKER than the Control Line is all I know. I only OPK'd for two weeks and that was my first time ever!


----------



## maythisbelove

Pic from the wedding day! It was super windy! haha
(15w4d here)
 



Attached Files:







15_4.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## griffinh

oh my god you look a ) LOVELY and b) a lot more than 16 weeks! lol!xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

haha I know right! WTH!! 

You and Simon should DTD like every other day!


----------



## griffinh

we do it nearly every day anyway lol we dont ever time it and just both naturally high sex drives!!!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

Ugh! So jealous of you being able to having sex!!! LMAO!! I WANT IT SO BAD! :O Hubby got BB's the other night :(((((


----------



## griffinh

Lol well I'd take a baby in exchange for the sex!!!


----------



## griffinh

oh god ok wow i havent had one that looked like this since I was ovulating in july. it's only cd 14,,,!!!!! TELL ME this is positive


----------



## griffinh

here's a better one.. it's pretty dark in person! i cant decide whether to log it as a positive...


----------



## griffinh

I know they don't look as dark but in person it's same colour on one side and yesterday it was stark White lol!!!
No ewcm as yet tho just watery/creamy


----------



## maythisbelove

From the pics, it doesn't look positive QUITE yet. You could be a later O'er. Do you have enough OPK's to test twice a day? Once (after your morning pee) and once in the evening?


----------



## griffinh

The one in the pic is my last one but I'm picking up more tomorrow. In person, one side is the same colour as the control line and the other side is fainter!


----------



## em1021

My line was darker then the control line when pos


----------



## maythisbelove

This is us from yesterday at the pumpkin patch! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0090.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## griffinh

Thanks em- last time I ovulated it was the same colour, never got darker. Prob cos I dink so much water!! 
Amber, you two look lovely!!!

Ahhhhhhh post bd


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, your baby boy is adorable! He must be so excited to be a big brother! He looks exactly like a blond you! :) 

Hayls, I hate hate hate reading lines, so when we conceived we had just switched to the smiley digital ones. Though, that same day, I tested on a line test and it was the same color, maybe a touch darker than the control. I was second guessing myself so hubs told me to run out and get the digital. He wasn't about to come home from his business trip if I was only _sorta_ sure. :winkwink: 

I would keep testing, once at 2PM and once between 6-8PM. Maybe you're ovulating later than expected. Also, someone once told me that you should trust your body signals more than anything else. If you are getting EWCM, and have other symptoms of O, then you are probably ovulating. :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

wel girls after my 'maybe' test yesterday and watery cm, my temp has now dropped.. possible ovulation dip, i dont know. bd'd like mad last couple days lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, what are you thinking for baby names? We are sooooo undecided and have only 4 weeks until our gender scan! Ahhhhh! 

We're sort of leaning toward Adelaide Celeste (calling her Addie) for a girl and Keivan (sounds like key-vin) Thomas for a boy. We're a mess though! We have new names every other week! :wacko: lol We'll call each other and say, "Hey, how bout..." and we always agree! These are two we've come back to three times though. :thumbup:


----------



## em1021

well. i like 'Everleigh' but i DONT like Beverly and everyone keeps bringing that to my attention! grr! and my hubs like Caydence so. idk, i cant find a name i LOVE


----------



## griffinh

Girls names that are prett!

Aoife (Irish name, pronounced Eeva)
Evelyn Rose - not unusual just pretty lol
Mia
Niamh (neeve)
Marin

Preeeety

but for us, we're going with Sophie & Jack lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Peter keeps saying to me, imagine yelling that name every day for dinner. LOL I have a weird feeling we won't "officially" have a name for him or her until delivery day or later for that matter! 

PS- Everleigh is really pretty! Though I understand the concern. We;ve thought of a few names and then thought of what the child might actually end up being called. :wacko:


----------



## em1021

We decided on Lavery Caidence Holley. Lavery is pronounced (lay-vuh-ree) like avery but l in front. That was his mothers last name that passed away 4 yrs ago


----------



## maythisbelove

Such awesome names ladies!!

We settled on Harper Elisabeth for a girl and if it turns out to be a boy (diff from the US on the 11th, lol) then Layne Parker


----------



## maythisbelove

It's happening again. Not a ot people know about this. I've delt with severe depression all my life. When I was pregnant with Connor I took meds for a bit and therapy, got off of them because I didn't like taking them while being preggo. I have fits of severe rage, uncontrollable anger, screaming at the top of my lungs, and it's like i barely remember this moments. It feels so out of body. 

It's happening again. :(


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> It's happening again. Not a ot people know about this. I've delt with severe depression all my life. When I was pregnant with Connor I took meds for a bit and therapy, got off of them because I didn't like taking them while being preggo. I have fits of severe rage, uncontrollable anger, screaming at the top of my lungs, and it's like i barely remember this moments. It feels so out of body.
> 
> It's happening again. :(

:hugs: Amber. I'm sorry you are going through this. I wrote a thread or on a thread a bit ago about how I feel like I have prepartum depression. I never heard of that and I feelmlike it's taboo to talk about being depressed when you are pregnant. It's like we are supposed to be so overjoyed to be having a baby that any biological and psychological issues go magically away. There is stuff going on on the utside that contributes to my feeling this way right now, and it's just getting pretty unshakeable. I've tried everything I can do. I actually broke down to hubs the other night telling him that if I could be on medicine I would be right now. It's that bad. I'll be honest, thee are days I can't get up and dressed. Ugh. 

Know that you aren't alone girl. It's ok. We can get through this together. :hugs: Is there anything that had worked for you in the past?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, I'm sobbing my face off right now because I just realized that I'll be a mother this mothers' day. Holy sh*t I can't stop crying! Waaaahhhhhhh! 

E-mot-ion-al wreck. Ha


----------



## griffinh

Amber *hug* I know nothing that can be said can help, but you're stronger than your depression xxx remember that

Hope *hug* AW! Mother's day is gonna be amahzing for you!

Ems *hug* excellent names although I had it pronounced incorrectly in my overly british way lmao.

I cant decide whether my chart is showing I ovulated. Hope - you're the genius at this, can you have a look pleeeease? lol xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

I am an emotional wreck too! ugh! I have been playing hookie from work for a few days now. I have NO motivation to do ANYTHING. I caved last night girls. I had sex. I could not go a minute longer. We needed it. If i can't be CLOSE (YKWIM) with my husband (heeheehee!) wtf! We needed that connection after everything that's been going on these last few months. We took it slow and easy and it was AMAZING OMGGGG! :O I feel so great today! I am still going to look into therapists and maybe some medicine. "They" classify them A, B, C, D. A being the safest during pregnancy and D being reports of fetal harm while taking these meds. So I need to find A or B. Class C is iffy still as there haven't been any reports, but that doesn't mean it hasn't affected some pregnancy somewhere and gone unreported/unnoticed. I could use a human to have a conversation with face to face about my troubles. I don't want to hurt myself/the baby/my marriage/family/friends over my fits of uncontrollable rage/anger. I seriously feel so out of body when it happens. Then I barely remember it a few hours later! So I am hoping to find some answers soon!


----------



## griffinh

I must have ovulated. 

Earlier today i did an opk it was a second line but not dark enough to be a positive, and just now at 3pm i did another and it was almost stark white again. compared to sundays almost positive, i bet if i had tested sunday evening/monday it would have been pos. what you think??


----------



## maythisbelove

That's sounds legit Hales!!! Did you DTD Sunday?


----------



## griffinh

3 times!!! lol!!! and tuesday as well. reckon we got it covered?xx


----------



## maythisbelove

:dance: HELL YES!!! 

Good news: Taken care of some things today to help myself

1. Decided I am going to quit my job - putting my two weeks in tomorrow - even tho I really don't want to even work those two weeks. But I am a respectable person.
2. Called the local public school to squeeze Connor in so I don't have to pay $520/month USD for him to not be getting the special attn he does need. He is special needs, more so just speech/small development!
3. Made an appt with a therapist for next Tuesday!

Whew. I am feeling very accomplished. :)


----------



## griffinh

well done you!!!! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> I cant decide whether my chart is showing I ovulated. Hope - you're the genius at this, can you have a look pleeeease? lol xxx

I'd say at CD 12 or 13! The fact that you didn't have EWCM is throwing me off a bit and FF didn't give you crosshairs yet though. :shrug:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, I am really proud of you! It takes a lot to get motivated to do some things to help yourself. Will leaving work feel less stressful for you? Do you have a plan when you leave? Also, how is the therapist search coming along? I know I'm biased (hehe), but therapists are great! Even my husband has seen one (he'd kill me if he knew I was telling ANYONE that! lol). It's nice to just get stuff off your chest and have an adult who is unbiased of your situation to give it to you straight. Shop around. FInd someone you are comfortable with and go from there. It can only help! 
:thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

ooooo!!! yesterday I noticed a small stain of blood in my underwear which i now think was an ovulation spotting (TMI) and today i've gone up by almost a whole degree!!!I can safely say i'm confident I ovulated!
my cm yesterday was creamy with a little bit of ewcm as well!!
This is so early for me to be ovulating so i'm very hopeful we caught this month. just need for it to stick now!
xxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> ooooo!!! yesterday I noticed a small stain of blood in my underwear which i now think was an ovulation spotting (TMI) and today i've gone up by almost a whole degree!!!I can safely say i'm confident I ovulated!
> my cm yesterday was creamy with a little bit of ewcm as well!!
> This is so early for me to be ovulating so i'm very hopeful we caught this month. just need for it to stick now!
> xxxx

:happydance: FYI: My CM was that way when we conceived. :thumbup:


----------



## maythisbelove

Hell freaking yes hales! <33333


----------



## griffinh

Hmm. Temp drop today but then again I slept with windows open. I dunno. Have a stinkin headache today. Really sucks. Entering 2ww. Biggest horrid time ever all the waitin now. 
Sigh
Had my hair cut today. It was bra strap length and now it's collar length!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Less than 3 weeks until we find out what our baby is. :happydance: I'm sooooo nervous, and I don't know why! I guess it's just that it's the biggest thing next to the birth and it's here already. I kind of can't believe that we are almost half way through. WHAT?! I'm shocked. 

I think it's time for a symptom check-in! What's going on in your bodies ladies? Me, I've had a wreck of a schedule, so I have been sleeping well, which is why I'm tired probably. Nauseous still :wacko: and boobs still hurt on and off. My nipples are dry too, weird. And my belly is hairy! GROSS. I'm so embarrassed about it, I am actually waxing it before my ultrasound. I mean, WTF is that?! I was NOT warned about that one. I have had a mass amount of wateryish cm, and I have raging headaches, so bad I've left work three days! Unheard of! The depression and anxiety have gotten pretty bad this week too, so I'm trying to get a handle on things in the emotional arena. 

Phew! But...I'm still thrilled to bits over baby and trying to get things ready in the house for our new LO. :baby::flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

Sounds a lot like myself Hope! I hope later in the second tri will be a lot easier for all of us! 

Nips are dry and itchy, boobs are wicked sore, headaches galore, depression/anxiety are through the roof right now, dry heaving every five mins, it's getting ridiculous, little to no energy. I was at a family cookout for maybe three hours and was EXHAUSTED!

Paul left two weeks earlier than intended. Comes home in two weeks for only FOUR DAYS to be gone until mid Feb. :(((( Today was so hard. :/


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> Paul left two weeks earlier than intended. Comes home in two weeks for only FOUR DAYS to be gone until mid Feb. :(((( Today was so hard. :/

AHH! That's terrible. What an awful thing to pop up. Hope you have some support around you. You always have us too! I know it doesn't make it easier, but it might help a bit. Is he gone after the baby is born at all or is this a short time travel thing? I am begging hubby to find a new job. I HATE when he is gone and I am afraid he'll miss out on things. :(


----------



## griffinh

hey girlies. sounds all good so far - hope how come you have to wait to find out when the others know?

are you girls feeling kicks yet? x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> hey girlies. sounds all good so far - hope how come you have to wait to find out when the others know?
> 
> are you girls feeling kicks yet? x

I have NO idea!!! :shrug: I always thought it was at the 20 week scan. I know Em had a private scan to find out. We're going to have a private 3/4D scan but waiting until 30ish weeks or so as was recommended to us. Our docs only do scans at 8/12/20 weeks unless complications. We chose to forgo our 12 scan bc it was part of the down's testing we didn't want to have done. 

I'm feeling baby! I've had some questionable pops and bubbles for the past 3 weeks or so. Like butterflies. But last night was the first time I felt a proper kick. :flower: I'm soooooooo excited. :cloud9:


----------



## griffinh

oh thats lovely!
so ive decided to write a blog about ttc. https://eggysbigadventure.blogspot.com/

check it out - i hope it doesnt upset anyone, i'm going to write about trying - birth - beyond xx lemme know what you think xx


----------



## maythisbelove

I blog as well Hales! on Tumblr though. haha. 

I got a private scan at 15&4 just because it was hubs only chance to get the baby. We sheduled the 20 week for Nov 8th and hopefully he'll be here for that. I am feeling, like Hope, questionable bubbles. I don't feel anything from the outside yet, just inside. haha. Although somone said I look like i am 7 months preg. Which I do. :X I am still unable to buy anything for the baby yet. I can barely touch the clothes at the store :/ I am still very nervous everytime I go in for my appointments. (I am trying to get over that - Last week was the same time we lost our previous baby, so I am on edge as always!)

Hope - I have still yet to see your A. Face. B. Belly! Get on that!!


----------



## griffinh

Agreed ambs!!! Hope we need to see you!!


----------



## griffinh

Btw - just got second strong positive opk of the day and have just nabbed oh for second quickie of the day lol. Highly strung and will be getting on that again after hells kitchen USA lol!!! Yaaaaaaaaaay for searingly hot fiancée!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

So jealous of that hot steamy sex right now. hahaha


----------



## griffinh

Lol. WOAH massive temp drop - hopefully an ovulation dip!


----------



## em1021

here.. uhm, my belly has hair too! haha! i expected that as i had it with my son but this is worse! my hair DOWN THERE is more too eww haha hubs is on sexy OVERDRIVE! omg im so exhausted ...2x a day is TOO MUCH! (try telling him that)..my sickness has been gone for a week now, still FEELING sick but no actual throwing up for about 7 days! yay! and as far as feeling baby..i felt her at 15 1/2 week with little flutters but shes now moved onto just full on kicking the crap out of me! she also will ball up and make it hard to breathe ahh! iv always had clear skin too but with this one, my lord where did acne come from?! found a face scrub that made them go away though! haha


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ok, so I figured out how to get a picture up in my profile! I put an airbrushed pic from our wedding! lol It looked weird when I uploaded it. 

But anyway, take a looksie. My hair is definitely not that blond now. It actually wasn't then, just came out that way in some airbrushed artsy looking pics. It's more "dirty" blond I guess. 

I'll put up bump soon enough.


----------



## maythisbelove

So pretty Hope!


----------



## em1021

omg so i def pictured u having dark hair and being a total tomboy ahaha idk why i just did! that pic totally threw me off!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thanks! Haha, I am the least tomboyish person on the PLANET! I keep telling hubs that if we have a boy, I will not be able to play with him because I don't know what to do! lol Like I said, the hair is darker now, but not dark dark. lol


----------



## griffinh

aw yay!!! bump pic next please!!!
I am super duper fertile today - high soft open cervix, very positive opk, ewcm coming out in clumps and i've had sex lol. i tel you this week my body better not be doing a fake out! my chart dipped today (have a look!!) xxxx


----------



## griffinh

hmmI just did a cervix check. there's a small hard bump on my cervix that wasnt there yesterday... not sure if i should be worried xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayl, I'm glad you're all fertiley! YEAH! :thumbup: I did look at your chart, and your temps dipped a lot. Fingers X'd for the three climbs now! 

If you're concerned about the bump, call your OB or MW or whoever you see. It might be a polyp like I had, though mine was softish, almost fluid filled. Lots of things happen in there that most people aren't aware of because they don't check! I would say that if it's around next week, head to the docs.


----------



## griffinh

Yeah good plan. It feels like a pimple. It wasn't there last night though. Having some major ovulation pinching now! We dtd three times yday and will do again today and tomorrow. We're not at work this week lol not much else to do. I bought Simon some baby dummies with his soccer team on them as it's his birthday on 8th November. He doesn't know. If I get a positive test (12 day luteal phase so as I'm ovulating now his birthday will be test day!!). I'm going to wrap the dummies and give them to him a his gift!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

That's so cute Hayley! He will be thrilled beyond belief. I'm hoping for you! 

Bump is up...I think. Godsh I hate technology! I hate to erase the one and put the other and that didn't work, so I had to try something else. :dohh: Anyway, it's up and HUGE!


----------



## griffinh

Holy smokes!!! Big bump!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Holy smokes!!! Big bump!!!

HAHAHAHA No kidding! :wacko: My husband keeps saying, are you sure there aren't two in there? I then I just want to smack him. lol


----------



## griffinh

Lol theremight be!!!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Seriously, could one be hiding? I think I am insane but sometimes I pick up two different sounds aside from my own on the Doppler. Ahhhhhh! Lol


----------



## griffinh

One could be!! I can't wait for your scan lol


----------



## maythisbelove

sometimes they hide!! LOVIN THE BUMP!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!

HALES YOU ARE TOTALLY FERTILE MYRTLE!


----------



## griffinh

Tmp up...comeon two more rises


----------



## griffinh

Cant reach cervix much today - felt the little lump again so am seeing gp tomorrow.


----------



## griffinh

I think I've just ovulated. I had a chemical in July and I have a 12 day luteal phase. Can I start taking vit b6 now or should I have done so at the beginning of the cycle? I want to ensure my progesterone stays high enough for baby to implant properly. Any help would be good xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> I think I've just ovulated. I had a chemical in July and I have a 12 day luteal phase. Can I start taking vit b6 now or should I have done so at the beginning of the cycle? I want to ensure my progesterone stays high enough for baby to implant properly. Any help would be good xx

Hayley, I was going to start B6 as well if I didn't get pregnant. I decided against it during the 2ww because too much B6 isn't necessarily good at early pregnancy. at least that is what I heard. I suppose to keep progesterone up (if you are sure this is an issue) would be to use a wild yam cream or other natural progesterone. :shrug: Sorry I don't have too much info! I know there are threads on it though! :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

I can't find any instructions on natural progesterone or creams :s any ideas?xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

:shrug: i know nothing about that stuff. Im sorry babes!

All you can do is pray and do the deed!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## griffinh

Never mind! Temp Is climbing...


----------



## griffinh

Hey ladies :) :)

Defo ovulated (just waiting on tomorrows temp for crosshairs, but I think it's safe to say i did now

I'll be testing 8th November (simons birthday) and not before. I have a 12day lp which would mean i can test on 6th, but because of july's test being on 12dpo, then chemical, i'l going to wait til ti'm two days late. 

do you think its a good plan?xx


----------



## em1021

take prenatals. thats what i did, i started them 2 months before i got pregnant. seemed to work for me =] and i have no idea about the temp thing, i never did that


----------



## griffinh

thanks hun - i'm wary of tablets. i barely even take them unless i'm in incredible amounts of pain! what prenatals did you take? are they safe to start at any time?x


----------



## maythisbelove

prenatals are just like a multivitamin just more of it. haha. and it's great for you to take! Folic Acid is a huge necessity when it comes to conceiving/being pregnant. I would def recommend taking a prenatal. you can get them at your drug store. once a day. Morning or night. I take mine at night.


----------



## griffinh

awesome - thanks honey! i got another psychic reading for funsies. just waiting on it being sent :) xxx


----------



## griffinh

panrosa predicts dec 2011 conception... i hope she's wrong and its this month!


----------



## maythisbelove

where did you get that at? LOL


----------



## griffinh

googled panrosa psychic. lol. just for fun :) i know i bd'd enough over ovulation so i think i should have caught it


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Definitely start prenatals! I take mine at night with a little OJ (I'm anemic) and some food so it's easier on my stomach. I took them as well before conception for a good while. It prepares your body and assures your little one has nutrients even befor eyou know you are preggies. :thumbup: 

Sounds like a good plan for waiting to test. GL! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## griffinh

thank you hun :) i think my chart is looking good this month xxx


----------



## griffinh

Arghhhhh WTF where is my third temp?? Last night I had 6 hours sleep with the window open could that have affected it??


----------



## griffinh

loads of ewcm and SHOW again today. erfg..


----------



## griffinh

ok so i lost my job

fun


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh my godsh Halys! I'm so sorry. :hugs: Thinking of you...


----------



## maythisbelove

Oh no!! What happened!? They're a bunch of idiots!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Does anyone else think it's weird that our babies are so big and yet we rarely feel them? I feel small, light kicks a few time a day. Then I read Amber's ticker that said baby is 10" head to toe, and I am totally freaked out! I don't have a ton of extra "padding" per say, as I was relatively thin before this whole thing. lol It's so strange to me!!! 

Anyway, baby is doing wonderfully according to my appointment. Heartbeat in the 140s or so. Me on the other hand, I'm SO uncomfortable! I am afraid of what it'll feel like when I'm more pregnant and bigger and all. :wacko:


----------



## maythisbelove

I think it's more like 8 inches tbh!! I am feeling what feels like waves inside my belly. so weirdddddd! Paul is set to arrive Saturday for a week only then be gone to Hawaii and then Japan until mid Feb. blah. I have no energy to do crap!


----------



## em1021

hope, idk about yal but this baby keeps me up! she kicks non stop and rolls and sticks her feet in my ribs! ugh!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

em1021 said:


> hope, idk about yal but this baby keeps me up! she kicks non stop and rolls and sticks her feet in my ribs! ugh!

My baby is still in my pelvis. Whenever we use the doppler, I find the heartbeat immediately right about the public bone. :shrug: I did notice the baby shift to one side or the other a couple of times and my uterus will sort of poke out more on that side. Still feeling very very light kicks down low, but nothing much more. Doc said the uterus will move up towards my belly button this week or so, so maybe I'll feel more then.


----------



## maythisbelove

you will! around 20-25 weeks the utuerus is right around your belly button or above. each woman is different! <3<3

we are choosing to cloth diaper Harper! A lot of people are weirded out by my desision, but whatevs! I'll be saving 3000 dollars over the course of three years. What's a little bit of poop and an extra load of laundry anyway? (just my opinion!!)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, so are we!!! Well, we're doing a combo-- cloth at home, and disposable when we're out. If we go the nanny route, we'll have her cloth. Daycare we might have to use disposable. :shrug: I think it's a great decision environmentally and also comfort wise. I've asked a lot of people about it, and it doesn't seem all that difficult. Just some extra laundry! Peter does his own usually, so it won't be too too much work I hope! :thumbup:


----------



## em1021

yal are braver then me! i know how my household works! with 2 kids and a guy with more clothes then me, plus me, and a new baby, cloth diapers dont sound so great! plus, at 3am and when they poop everytime u feed them, i REALLY dont wanna scrape that much poo off and do that much laundry! haha! 

besides that, i went over some railroad tracks today and i heard a loud pop in my car, thought my tire popped but it didnt, and now my car shakes like crazy! wonder what it is! i pray nothing bad, the cars 3 yrs old! grrr!! i have no luck! then a sticky orange drink spilled all over me =[ not such a good day, but, on the bright side, i have my 20 week ultrasound today


----------



## maythisbelove

Yayy! I didn't cloth with Connor. If I knew then, what I know now - I would of done things differently. We are going to use pocket diapers system with the removable inserts. I have filled so much knowledge up in the last week about cloth. I feel like I know a lot now. haha. Youtube & mom's on my blog has been a big help! We plan to try removable DISPOSABLE inserts for when we are out and about. We'll use regular disposable diapers until the Meconium is all gone. Most cloth diapers don't fit all that snug like when they're first born unless you are using a specific newborn cloth diaper or a prefold cloth and pin them back. I would prefer just to buy a small case of disposables. haha. I have a bunch of sites if you want to see them! No name brands but are coming highly recommended or even cheaper sites to get the brands, etc.

I am going to get a toilet sprayer, very similar to the ones in the sink. it attaches to the toilet, bypasses the hot water to the toilet and into the sprayer and spray the poo off into the toilet like you would dishes. Then toss it in a wet bag and do laundry like every other day! easy peasy!


----------



## maythisbelove

twenty weeks aaaaaaaaah!!! that is awesome!!! It was probably a strut or the suspension! Def get it checked out! Otherwise it'll lead to, for example, alignment issues, then you need to fix those two things and then get new tires from the alignment wearing your tires out on the inside. I know a bit about cars from having the worst luck with them. haha. 

and cloth is not for everyone! but it's always good to do the research!! haha. Never could hurt.


----------



## em1021

amber, it could hurt...this momma going into a complete meltdown cuz im too tired to lift my head much less clean a diaper! hahaha! no thanks! maybe when they get older and they go every 5 hrs instead of ever hour! MAYBE and thats a BIG maybe! i tried them for 2 days with cam and said F*** this!!! gimme a diaper! hahaha..on the other hand, my friend used them and still does. she swears by them! guess it depends ur patients levels! lol. 

and ya, im going to be driving craigs car around til mines fixed, into the shop it goes for a bill that im sure we cannot afford! (well, we can afford it BUT! we saved sooo much so i could stay home with her when shes born i dont wanna spend it) :( im sure we could manage but then our money would be all gone so IM PRAYING MAYBE its just a bent rim or something easy!!


----------



## maythisbelove

I hear ya on the $$. I quit my job and put Connor in public school so save us over $500. But it seems automotive pricing is RIDIC! If they fix the roads these cars drive on, we wouldnt be in the shop all the time!!! Take pics of Laverie today!! Oh and your hubs added me. hahahaha


----------



## em1021

ya i know! i told him to! u had posted a video of ur ultrasound and my phone wouldnt play it so i made him add u so i could see it!!! hahaha! hes like this girls gonna think im crazy!


----------



## maythisbelove

Nah it's okay! haha.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber, definitely post the links! I'd love to compare. I have a few mommy friends who cloth and have showed me some of their brands and of course I forget everything as soon as I finish talking to them!


----------



## griffinh

I love reading all your news lol Amber - cloth sounds so good, but I'm agreeing with Em - I'm going to use normal nappies when and if i have a baby lol

8dpo today. july i had my implantation at 8dpo. i had a dip yesterday and rise today - nipples are sore, LOADS Of CM... i am NOT getting my hopes up. not going to test til 13dpo (1 day late) and only if my temps are still above coverline

x


----------



## maythisbelove

Def wait to test Hales! I am still and always keep you in my thoughts<3

Hope - Mind you, this is how I think I am going to do things, based off my research:

Video 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cenErxNvwIs

How to rinse off the diapers with the toilet sprayer./Wash them. After you clean them, put them in a wet bag/wet bag hamper. I don't like soaking for hours on end part of his method but some of it works. It's pretty simple. Get cloth diaper friendly detergent (Rockin' Green is an example) run a PRE RINSE IN COLD or Regular Rinse IN COLD depending if your washer has that setting or not. After the rinse cycle is done, do a regular cycle on HOT, use the appropriate amt of detergent, and air dry the diapers and inserts. You can dry the inserts in the dryer on the lowest heat setting, up to you.

Video 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReixbKhK62c&feature=related

The system I am choosing - pocket diapers. Bumgenius 4.0 has been my front runner.

Video 3: A good video breaking it down cloth vs. disposable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YxIvhjkC7g&feature=relmfu

https://www.bumgenius.com/one-size.php
https://www.theluvyourbaby.com/original-cross-over-squared-tab-snap/
https://www.cottonbabies.com (THIS SITE RIGHT HERE! WOO!)
https://sunbabydiapers.com/cms.php?id_cms=6
https://discountdipes.com/product/view/2/6
https://www.sweetbottomsbaby.com/diapering_accessories.html
https://www.ebay.com/itm/16-U-PICK-...ltDomain_0&hash=item4aa390e830#ht_7032wt_1064
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-12-Coo...057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaa96d311


----------



## griffinh

Wiped and had very light pink cm and a little reddish streak. Had a root around and no other blood. After the sharp cramps the other day I am wodering now if IB. But I had two temp drops and it's not AF cos I always get the same routine.....


----------



## griffinh

ok neverm ind what i said. yous were all wrong about a halloween pumpkin!!! CD1..


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> ok neverm ind what i said. yous were all wrong about a halloween pumpkin!!! CD1..

:( Isn't that a super early period Hayley? :hugs: Thinking of you, hun. Lots of love your way.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thank you for the links!!! I can't wait to watch the videos when I get home. :hugs: This is sooooo helpful!!


----------



## maythisbelove

Yeah I'd wait another day or two before calling it your period. Sometimes IB can be as painful as your period and you might bleed LIKE your period. I would still give it a couple days!! Keeping you in my thoughts babe. <3


----------



## griffinh

Hm. Ok. Well I just went loo and the tampon had red and pink down one side. Stuck a finger in and cervix almost unreachable and soft ish. Bit of pink cm but nothing on finger when I touched cervix. So maybe not period guess I'll see x


----------



## maythisbelove

What's everyone up to!?


----------



## griffinh

Cd3. So not much. Youu


----------



## maythisbelove

CD3? Light or heavy flow? you can still have "bleed" and be pregnant. you know for sure?


----------



## griffinh

It's finished now. Medium flow (pink to red to brown) over three days. Temps are lower than covetline too so def not pregnant. Did a test first day of bleed too x


----------



## maythisbelove

Awe Hales! I'm so sorry love. At least now you are able to track those cycles/temps/CM a lot better this go round! Maybe your physic was right about December! Sending big hugs and prayers for you babe.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm not up to much! Just lots of work and work on the house. Hubs got approached about moving, which I'm sort of ok with but it would be a lot right now. It would mean less travel for him, which is good. Blah. This is the last thing we need to think about now. 

This weekend I baked my butt off! We had the little one we care for along with our 2 year old nephew, and OH MY GODSH! I am wiped. I don't know how you all do it being pregnant and having little ones! :wacko: The more we progress, the more i"m on team ony child. :haha:


----------



## griffinh

My doctor is referring me for an ultrasound to look at my ovaries and tubes. Not a lap but an internal vaginal one

Outwardly she says she can't feel anything worrying but I am going back for an internal on wednesday to check my cervix. She would have done it today but I'm on day 4. I told her about charting etc and she was great. She's also said my bloods won't have changed so she will not need to test again. Yay.


----------



## maythisbelove

Yay for that! Maybe we can find some answers! We as in like I am your partner? HAHAHA!! Proud of you for taking the next step, and it's probably nothing. Some monogamous couples just take a while to get pregnant. Your body just has to get back on track from March. 

Hope - I didn't know you cared for a child? Where was I? haha! The move - maybe it's a great thing? Less travel=less stress!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

:) Yes, she's a precious little girl whose has a tough family life. We have her over for sleepovers a couple times a month usually and sometimes for more lengthy periods if she/her family need it. It helps prepare us too for parenthood! :flower: 

The move would be good, you're right. It's just the thought of the hectic stuff that gets me. :wacko: And making decisions to either rent out our house, sell it, rent where we move or buy again. AHhh! So, lots to think about! 

How are things with Paul? Is he home now or soon?


----------



## maythisbelove

He's been home since Saturday and leaves tomorrow! UGH! :( We have our anatomy scan today!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> He's been home since Saturday and leaves tomorrow! UGH! :( We have our anatomy scan today!!!

Boo for him leaving! But YEAH for the scan! :happydance: How exciting to see your LO again. :kiss:


----------



## maythisbelove

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/793068-its-girl-19w4d-ultrasound-pics.html

My Ultrasound pics^^^


----------



## griffinh

very cute. i think the name is lovely too

i also think im going to have an actual normal cycle. comparing the temps on my current chart to last month, last month was SO erratic!


----------



## maythisbelove

Thanks babe! and normal cycles are a great thing! YOu are able to track everything so much better and pinpoint when the eggy is released. Whereas before, it was erratic like you said. I am pulling for you baby!!


----------



## griffinh

i loved the pictures you had! they look so awesome up close!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh Amber! She is so cute! What a precious little profile. :kiss:


----------



## griffinh

Ahhh I think I spoke too soon - spiked to 98.49 this morning lols!


----------



## maythisbelove

What does that mean Hales?


----------



## griffinh

I have no idea - my temps were super erratic last month. however, i feel like utter crap today and last night i slept with the window open and above the covers and yet still spiked over a degree higher than usual, so i may well be running a fever. i feel so so awful, so spaced out and headachey.


----------



## maythisbelove

You're prob getting sick babe! Rest up! Fluids! Soup! and Simon needs to give you back rubs 

feel better my love!<3


----------



## griffinh

thanks hun - gorgeous pics on fb by the way, you look so healthy


----------



## em1021

girls! anyone else feel like they want these babies OUT?! hahaha.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

NO! I'm too nervous for mommyhood! haha! But I do miss suhshi and wine, hot tubs and baths, and not being broken out. :thumbup: 

We're halfway there though. How exciting and how crazy is that?! I can't believe we've all been on this journey for so long already. Babies will be here in no time. :flower:

Oh yeah! And Tuesday girls. Holy crap. We get to see if we're having a boy or a girl, a son or a daughter. Any last guesses??? I have NO idea anymore! lol


----------



## em1021

well we are ALL having girls...so its hard to say, ill say girl though because i think its the year for girls!


----------



## maythisbelove

I've had all those things but wine and hot tubs. LOL

I'd say girl too! When Connor was born it was "the year for boys" but this year seems to be a LOT of girls!

Em - Im not ready yet! Just now feeling kicks! haha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello girls! It's been a while since I have been on. Wanted to stop in a see how everyone is doing. We went to the doctor on the 3rd and we are also having a *GIRL*! Her name will be Penelope. I will try to stop by more often. We are just so busy right now. We moved into our new house this weekend. I am also working at the boy's school 5 days a week right now. Pretty hectic! Hope that you are all doing well.


----------



## griffinh

Aw wow well done. I bet hope has a girl too then I'll end up with a boy lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Mer, I was wondering!!! Congrats on another pink bubba. :kiss: can't wait to see if I'll be joining all of you on team pink! Sounds like you are super duper busy. Phew! Make sure you have a day for yourself too. 

I'm excited were half way there. This journey is great. 

Can't wait hales for you to tell us you are having a baby boy. :winkwink: 

Love ya girls. :hugs:


----------



## maythisbelove

Hales is totally having the boy. hahahaha!


----------



## griffinh

Lol i want birth stories and photos on this thread too when the time comes!!

By the way Amber, well done on passing scary stages. Your othe baba is watching over you zxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maythisbelove

Awe Hales. I could just fly over the pond and cuddle you! haha!! I am still in shock and having trouble with it all. It isn't as bad before! I bought some things for Harper! :O I was pretty proud of myself. It's not much but it's a start. Paul got her a cute kitten onesie set and matching kitten hat. EEP ! Too cute! I've gotten some blankets, crib bumper, and a sheet. haha. *breathes in deep* It's a start. Still nervous. 

you best believe Hales, you are right behind us. I know you should be right where we are, but just as you've said to me before. Stay in there, and you know I am here for you. We all are. Even if I am not on this BnB as much as before, you have my on FB. <3<3


----------



## griffinh

Thanks so much xxx

Ok here's a question for you all totally ttc unrelated

Where in America is the best place to open a British pie shop? Serving homemade British pies, chips (fries to you people), mashed potatoes, veggies and also fruit pies

Am thinking about it zxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You could totally open on here where I live...being on or around an Air Force Base is good cause alot of these people have been stationed in England and we have quite a few British people/soldiers that come here to train so you would always have good business. Plus I would probably eat there all the time as I adore any and all food! Seriously!


----------



## em1021

idk hales? it depends on alot. id assume if its a meat and potatoes type of thing the south would be the best place to do it. so, from Virginia on down to florida and maybe even over to the west a bit


----------



## em1021

OH! and btw. does anyone else feel like a whale? OH MY GOD! i seriously feel like my boobs and belly cannot stretch anymore and im only half way there! i cant see 'down there' AT ALL anymore and none of my clothes fit, im now in a 34D bra and my boobs now rest of my belly which makes it hard to breathe! i DO NOT remember getting this big with my son!


----------



## maythisbelove

Em! I am the same! I cant see my feet or vagina if i am standing. Boobs, 40F... :X These girls are giving us a run for our money!


----------



## em1021

have u had any braxton hicks contractions yet?..iv been noticing some lately, hopefully nothing to worry about


----------



## maythisbelove

Nope just her moving. I saw your post earlier. Everything turn out okay?


----------



## griffinh

^WSS how's everything?xx


----------



## griffinh

I just went back to our july posts when everyone was posting their bfps. feels like such a lifetime ago. x


----------



## em1021

doc said its normal, as long as its not more then 4 in 1hr =]


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Woohoo girls!!! Team blue for Peter and Hope! :blue: WERE HAVING A BOY! omg omg omg omg omg 

:happydance:

Sorry for the late post, but we were shopping all night. Lol Soooooo much to think about now. I'm so girlie guys I have no idea what I'm going to do. Lol Pete is over moon. I am on cloud nine. :cloud9: Honestly, were both really really shocked. We just stared at the screen at the little wee wee shocked. So, yeah! Team blue and totally psyched. :hugs:


----------



## griffinh

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

any names???


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Congrats Hope! You will be so happy with a boy! Even though my 2 boys drive me utterly crazy; I just love them to pieces! They are so fun! Little boys really love their mommies!!


----------



## maythisbelove

yayy congrats love!!!! so happy for you guys!!!


----------



## griffinh

Hey girls!
SO my swabs came back all clear and normal. Cervix is all normal. I have a sneaky feeling I may be near ovulation (ewcm etc, temps but no pos opk yet!) so hopefully my psychic predictions for a december bfp will be right. Guess we'll find out

So three girls and a boy so far! amazing!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thanks girls! Cant wait to meet my mamas boy. :winkwink: Were so overwhelmed with names! We like Keivan and Keiran, but were jot ready to commit just yet. Were looking into Irish and English names really, and want something unique, so Hayley! Help! :)


----------



## maythisbelove

Fxd hales!!!


----------



## griffinh

Awww !! my brothers name is Kevin :D English names...

Connor (I love this but Simon hates it lol)
Liam
Philip
Martin
David
Patrick
Andrew
Joshua
Jason
Alfie
Finn (Phinnaeus)
Joseph

There's a good few!!! xxxx


----------



## em1021

so hope had the boy! congrats! ull love it! so much easier then girls id think!! lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

LOL That's what I've been hearing from moms! I honestly never thought I'd be this excited about anything in the world. This is great. Peter just texted me a picture of this little baseball hat he apparently bought for the little guy on his lunch break. Uh oh! This could get dangerous. :winkwink:


----------



## maythisbelove

hahah! My kid's name is Connor Phillip!!  
I like Finn!!!

And Peter buying stuff! AHH I bet you are swooning your ass off right now!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Seriously, I want to jump his bones! LOL This stuff is soooooo sexy to me. :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

Awwww! Tiny baseball hat!!! I was swooning over pics of my friends newborn little boy. SUCH a thick head of hair on him for a three week old!

Everyone except hope has their names - and Amber, your sons name is brilliant!!!! Philip is my little brothers name! I have 4 brothers - Gareth, Philip, Kevin and Martin. They all have middle names

Dad - John Paul William Edward
Gareth John David
Philip Daniel Michael
Kevin Dave Patrick
Martin Luke Matthew

:D and then there's me (number 2 of 5) Hayley Marie Rachael!


----------



## t-bell

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Thanks girls! Cant wait to meet my mamas boy. :winkwink: Were so overwhelmed with names! We like Keivan and Keiran, but were jot ready to commit just yet. Were looking into Irish and English names really, and want something unique, so Hayley! Help! :)


We are picking Irish names, my DS is called Pearce, we like Oisin If this on is a boy, I also like Rurari and my nephew is called caoimhin x


----------



## griffinh

Caoimhin is so unusual. pronounce kevan/keevan?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

That's what we love so much! We would spell it Keivan though or Keevan, since I can forsee major issues with having the Irish spelling in the states. :wacko: lol We love love love it though!


----------



## griffinh

lol yeah i could see that too! how about damian?xx


----------



## maythisbelove

how about amber hahaha jkjkjk!


----------



## griffinh

well the male of Amber is Ambrose... but I dont think Hope wants a son named after custard lol


----------



## maythisbelove

bahaha! I WISH IT WOULD SNOW!


----------



## griffinh

me too! i moved to the countryside for it and DAMMIT i want it to snow! day before last it was SO foggy i couldnt see more than ten feet ahead of me

ooo and i got a new job :D i had a second interview in the city with this scary business manager guy who offered me a job at the end of the second interview. the job itself is in tonbridge where i live, but i had to travel into central london for the second interview. he bought me a hot chocolate :D but yeah i start 1st december. the only dilemma now, is ill start a new job, and knowing my luck, find out i'm beaned up!!!! what should i do in that situation!?

hope em's ok ... xxx


----------



## griffinh

ohh and by the way, simon and me decided when we get pregnant we're going to be team yellow lol


----------



## maythisbelove

Congrats hunny!!! That's awesome! If you fall pregnant wait a bit to tell your boss, they can't legally fire you (at least here in the US-double check your maternity laws in the workforce) and team yellow ahhhhhh! no way! I couldn't do it! More power to you! hahaha

I hope she is too! I am getting worried


----------



## maythisbelove

She just posted she was admitted to L&D because the contractions are showing up on the monitor. Prayers and love!


----------



## griffinh

Oh shit. This isn't good. C


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh my godsh! I hope em is ok. Praying for that little girl. [-o&lt; 

I'll run Ambrose by Peter. Haha :winkwink: I am really liking Keevan more and more. Peter surprisingly likes Kelly for a boy. It's a family name, but still surprised me. We also are sort of agreeing on Keiran. Ahhhhh. Who knows. :wacko: hardest choice in the whole world! 

Hayley if you get preggers u won't give a damn what work thinks. Lol just don't tell them for a good while. I think your having a December bfp. FX!


----------



## griffinh

I hope so. havent yet got a pos opk this month and im about to run out as well eeeeek. but ill keep temping and charting cm etc. i had a lot of ewcm and was HSO yesterday. havent checked yet today. i keep worrying my ff will give me crosshairs based on my temps but my opk isnt pos yet!


----------



## griffinh

ok so i lied!! 2 opks today with lovely thick dark lines :) :)


----------



## maythisbelove

ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DO IT DO IT!


----------



## griffinh

he is on his way home from work and has been instructed to meet me in bed! lol! xx


----------



## maythisbelove

so jealous hahaha!!! keep your hips elevated for like 20 mins after you do it. stuff pillows under your butt hahaha and do it on top..you on top. straight shooter. hahahaha


----------



## griffinh

hahahahaha we have done one session for tonight lol. actually im finding it all hits deeper from behind!!! three pillows under for fifteen mins lol xxxx


----------



## em1021

im fine guys thanks! =] shes fine too. shes trying to make her entrance early, which doesnt shock me...my son tried 3 times before being successful! lol they gave me a shot to stop contractions and all is good i think.


----------



## griffinh

Such good news. So pleased hun


----------



## maythisbelove

that's greatEm! So glad everything is okay! Did not know abt your son trying haha!


----------



## griffinh

ok so yesterday and day before, two DARK lines on each opk, and today stark white. i think i caught the surge!!!!!! we did nothing but bd all week and the days of pos opk. just need my temps to behave now and then we can see when crosshairs!!!


----------



## griffinh

Considering my cycles have been long, I got every ovulation symptom and 2 pos opks which went from stark white, to positive, to stark white (yay!) 

After two chemical pregnancies, this would be a christmas gift to remember. I feel like I wasnt fake ovulating this time. My temp also went up today (just waiting on two more beautiful rises)

I'm holding off testing for a week after AF due date (2nd dec) so will test on 10th december instead.

Well hopefully things will start looking up and I will actually have conceived a sticky this time xxx:kiss:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

EM! I am so glad. :::deeeeeep breath::: 
Hoping things stay wonderful. :hugs: 

Great news on the big O Hayls! I'm convinced you guys got it this time! :thumbup: FX for two more temp rises, temps staying up, and a sticky baby bean this time around. 

What are you all (in the States) doing for Thanksgiving? Anything wonderful? We're hosting a huge thanksgiving meal. :wacko: I'm going crazy. We'll have Pete's family, my family, and a few out of town friends. I can't believe I agreed to this when my wonderful husband thought it would be a brilliant idea. We're telling everyone about the gender of our son at dinner, so at least I can look forward to that after all this cooking and cleaning!


----------



## griffinh

i feel really good about it all. I put my moonstones on my headboard above my pillow and that was a week ago...then i ovulated!!!! so fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## griffinh

3dpo girls! Temp dropped down this morning, but still above the coverline - i guess that's what happens when you sleep with the window open and mouth open lol. i did a vaginal temp as well to compare and it was 97.68 vaginally, but i went with the oral one purely cos my whole month ahs been made up of oral temps

Today symptom wise... not all that much. I have a little bit of cramping and twinges, and I feel really tired, but then again I was up til midnight last night. Hope this month is our sticky gift from santa<-- sounds so wrong! lol xxx


----------



## griffinh

REALLY bad pinching in the lower right side.


----------



## maythisbelove

Implantation pain?!!!!!


----------



## griffinh

no way at 3dpo. im just in such a crabby way because of the cramps ive had all afternoon. wondering if its eggy moving down the tube lol


----------



## maythisbelove

Either way! OMG!!


----------



## griffinh

As above...Seriously aroundthe right side and about an inch above pubic bone I am having cramps. They go down my inner thigh/groin area too sneezed and felt like my ovary exploded lol. Corpus luteum cyst or something else?? Doesnt hurt to push on the area but I've had this briefly on and off since 3dpo. Can anyone shed light?xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I'm not sure Hayley! I would say implantation, but not so much if you've had it. I'll be honest though-- I truly _felt_ each step of conceiving this baby. It was really very weird. I just knew were were in the process of getting pregnant, from ovulation, to implantation, etc. I felt different. Who knows. This very well could be your Christmas present. :thumbup:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

How is everyone? How were your holidays? We've all been pretty quiet. Thanksgiving dinner was crazy as usual for us! Still have our friends here, but that's fun. Lots of xmas shopping done and baby shopping too! :flower: Seriously, I am BEAT! I don't want to go back to work tomorrow at all. Nothing to report pregnancy wise. I think I'm finally at that stage where I don't mind this all that much. 

I cannot believe we only have less than 18 weeks before we deliver. AHHHHHHH! Time is flying...:plane:


----------



## griffinh

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I'm not sure Hayley! I would say implantation, but not so much if you've had it. I'll be honest though-- I truly _felt_ each step of conceiving this baby. It was really very weird. I just knew were were in the process of getting pregnant, from ovulation, to implantation, etc. I felt different. Who knows. This very well could be your Christmas present. :thumbup:

thanks hun. today symptoms petered off a little but nips are back to being sore and the evening nausea ive been getting since 6dpo is back. on and off stabbing pains in uterus but gone now. lots of cm high soft cp and cant feel os at all. i dunno if its a good thing or not but im only 8dpo today. im not goin to test til sunday 14dpo. i dont know whether we've done it this month at all. 

the girls on the TWW thread have been amazing though and its quite nice to chat to girls at the same stage as me. i hope all you girls are going well, just past halfway through for all of you and so pleased for you :hugs:

I'm not going to be reporting much more here - i'll check in from time to time and let you know whether I get that bfp.

good luck .

x


----------



## griffinh

so 5 ICs and a frer later... 10dpo...


----------



## Bells81

griffinh said:


> so 5 ICs and a frer later... 10dpo...
> View attachment 304300

Congratulations! Beautiful, beautiful line! 

Here's to a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months to you both!

x x x


----------



## griffinh

thank you hun! back in july i had REALLY faint lines - this is 10dpo so i hope thats an indication of sticky x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Fantastic news! Congrats!!!


----------



## maythisbelove

OMG HALES!!! AHHHHHHHHHH! That is a darker faint line though! WOOOO! omgomgomg! So happpppy for youuuu!


----------



## griffinh

compared to july its so strong! especially for 10dpo! hopefully a strong bean who will stick! xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I totally signed on to see thinking, when did Hayley say she was testing again? And HAYLEY!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH. Oh my godsh, oh my godsh, oh my godsh!! :hugs: 

Thrilled for you. Woohoo! You did get your little christmas present. :xmas10:
What a blessing. Here's lots of sticky baby dust to you for a happy and healthy 9 months. Simon must be out of this world excited. :kiss:


----------



## griffinh

he is - we're gonna keep testing til sunday (15dpo) if alls still ++ we'll call docs xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

yeah buddy! cause 14dpo puts you in December like you're lady said it would beeeee! AHHHH!!! I am so pumped for you hunny <333


----------



## griffinh

actually all three said december and so did the dowsing i had. now its just a verdict - 2 said boy one said girl .i guess we'll see!!

please dont put it on my fbook though yet cos we're not announcing til 12weeks xxxx

yipppppepeeeee!


----------



## em1021

Omg well iv had the flu and apparently missed a lot! Congrats! Holy crap! So this puts Ur due date in Aug right???


----------



## griffinh

it does. been having brown cm when i wiped today - tan coloured. two blobs of brown cm came out this morning - im hoping and praying this is implantation. the reason being, is that this morning my fmu FRER was as dark as the control and my temp has gone way up this morning. so i dont think im losing it. but its so scary.


----------



## maythisbelove

it is totally IMP bleeding!! AHH!! Stay positive!! HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY thoughts! NO SEX! but lots of cuddles!


----------



## em1021

wouldnt IB occur before ur test came back pos though? brown is normal though, atleast for all my pregnancys iv had brown. as long as its not red, i think he/she has already implanted and its just old blood, thats what my doc told me atleast when i asked...


----------



## griffinh

Been brown most of the day when I wipe but it's like brown cm ? Rather than bleeding. Guess I'll just wait it out. Docs on monday :)


----------



## em1021

i wouldnt worry, brown never made me worry, always happened to me.. i think ur fine =] i hope ur taking ur prenatals missy!


----------



## griffinh

Every day since last period x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Yeah, agree it's prob just old blood. :thumbup: soooooo exciting your appt is so soon! Mine I feel like I had to wait forever. Hayles, have an awesome weekend and enjoy your little bean!! :happydance::kiss:


----------



## griffinh

Still tan cm when I wipe-temp still climbing though...x


----------



## griffinh

I'm still getting dark dark brown sticky cm when I wipe. Just now I had a blob of brown/black come out with a streak of red. I don't know whether or not to think I'm losing it.


----------



## Kato2

I think if it was anything to worry about you'd have pains and a lot of red... Apparently spottin is normal so dont worry (easier said than done I know) x


----------



## griffinh

Well I've on and off cramps but the same ones I've had all week. Nothing severe. Only one streak of red with the brown blob but only light brown again since x


----------



## Kato2

I've had cramps too.. Last about 20 minutes then go off... It's apparently normal but I understand why you worry but if you can try not to.. If it was anything bad you would have full on red flow x


----------



## griffinh

Well ive got docs on Monday so I'm going to ask for beta hcg check x


----------



## Myangelavery

That's how I knew I was pregnant with last one I had started having brown so thought was just real early period and lasted for few days then I tested positive but I still had some brown here n there throughout my first few weeks. I never dreaded going poo cuz a little brown would come out when u push a llittle(sorry tmi) but brown means old blood!! Good luck tomorrow and try not to worry! I posted on here way back in july and a few times since then but every now n then I stop to c how everyone is doing but still not pregnant myself. Tried the soy isos and just got a gallbladder attack from them but my time will come and good to c everyone is doing so great!!


----------



## griffinh

The brown is pretty much gone now. My temps have stayed up and nips feel like they have pins in them lol. 8 strong frers and a digi positive. What's the likelihood of a negative test now? Lol x


----------



## maythisbelove

THERE ISN"T! AHHH! :dance:


----------



## griffinh

I was worried all weekend because of the brown stain when i wiped - did a sainsburys + - test this morning, and as the pee moved over the test window the line for the + came up a LOT darker straight away. the plus looks like a very faint horizontal line and a REALLY strong vertical lineHYAAAAAAAAAY :D happy meeeee i'm still pregnant!!! xxx


----------



## griffinh

oh and that was SMU!!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, Hope your appt. goes well today. GL! :flower:


----------



## griffinh

thanks hope :D im SO tired, im falling asleep at my desk!xxx


----------



## em1021

Stop worrying!! Think the best til theirs a reason not to! Rest rest, lay down relax and be calm...


----------



## griffinh

yessire!!! lol xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

yes rest rest and dont worry until you have to baby! you and simon are going to be amazinggg parents!!


----------



## maythisbelove

hi guys! I broke my toe last night. REALLY good apparently. Doc put me in an ortho shoe. blahhh. shit hurts like a mother fucker!


----------



## griffinh

how the hell did you do that?!

also the blue one is from this morning SMU
the rest are all my FRERs lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh no AMber! That sucks. Now you'll be extra hobbly. :wacko: I'm already walking like I'm broken. haha 

Hayley, I think you might be pregnant. :winkwink:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, I just went back and read when we all conceived in July and I am sobbing in my office. Oh my god we've been through so much to all get here! GAHHHH! Love you all. :kiss::hugs: We're all going to be fabulous mommies. :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

hehe and im going to read about your births and scare myself shitless lol x


----------



## griffinh

17dpo - my test line for frer done in the afternoon is so dark its practically sucked all the dye from the control line lol hopeing this is a good indicator of a sticky bean! x


----------



## em1021

i think so hayley. 

anyone else not sleeping for crap?..i used to be able to sleep so good, now i wake up to pee and CANNOT fall back to sleep!!!! its pissing me off! i get 4hrs of sleep a night TOPS! i sleep sooo great then as soon as i go pee i try to go back to bed and i start thinking of everything in the world and i sit awake for hours! i cant do anything to help myself! im so exhausted during the day i just wanna quit my job and sleep all day =[ waaa!


----------



## maythisbelove

Me too Em! OMG! Whatever you do - don't turn on any lights or computer, tv. anything that will stimulate yourself. 
i hope this passes!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Em, this is super geeky of me to suggest, but I would try writing 1 full page in a journal before turning in. It gets it all out of your head. For me, I write lists if I can't sleep. I write all the things I need to do, even if I've already made the list. Then I can cuddle back into bed and not worry so much about everything. I wake up to pee at a minimum of 7 times during the night. It drives me and the OH insaaaaaaane! I don't know how it's possible to pee that much. :loo: 

I'm also really crampy down low, like the lower abdominal/pelvis area. Anyone else?? I'm nervous about it. :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

more stretching hope maybe?x


----------



## em1021

well, we live next to train tracks, so every 3 hrs i get woken up by trains, then craig snores all night, then i have to pee, then little miss in my tummy wakes up at night and kicks me ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhh!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I hope stretching Hayls! :/ I know the baby doubles in weight this month, and the uterus grows to the size of a basketball!! Oh my lord. So, I am thinking it's just that. In case, I have been staying off my feet and trying to rest as much as possible. 

We're traveling for the holidays, so life is just about to get very busy again, but I'm doing my best to take things slowly. FX all continues to go perfectly well.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, I just responded in a second tri thread, but I'm more comfortable discussing the nitty gritty with my lady loves here. :) Will you be shaving, waxing, or bush-ing it for the birth, given you have time to prepare? 

Personally, I've been considering waxing. Now they have me thinking because they said it's much more painful during pregnancy. I haven't gone since before my bfp when I was headed on vacation. :wacko: I've been shaving fine (I keep a little above, but shave the rest). But it's getting more and more interesting trying to reach places really well. lol And there is no way on gods green earth I would let my husband near there with a razor! You should see his own face every morning! 

Anyway, thoughts? I'm sure you'll all have some interesting bits to add. Discuss!


----------



## em1021

im going to be shaving. i did with my son and im glad i did cuz all that blood and such gets messy, and u cant shave for awhile after u have them so..


----------



## maythisbelove

It won't matter for me cause I am getting a C section! MWAHA. But I will still be bleeding so I am going to shave...I tried the other day with no luck! I somehow managed to get my legs, with a huge effort but it happened! 

I am having major pelvis issues. As you all know about my fracture with Connor's delivery and it still affecting me pre-pregnancy, I am waddling like 11 month pregnant lady. It hurts to get up and down from the couch, tossing and turning in bed is crucial. you get the idea.

My therapist upped my Zoloft dosage. I am loving therapy. Yesterday I felt was a great session. 

Hope - It's prob ligament pain, stretching and all!
Hales - Keep us posted abt the doc! So happy for you!
Em - Def try the brain dump before bed. Try earplugs/muffs maybe? At one point I made OH (with Connor) sleep in the other room cause of his snoring. LOL


----------



## griffinh

:haha::haha: to the bush conversation!!!! I have no idea what i willl do - probably try and shave but otherwise I've no idea!

So I had my confirmation appointment today. My GP didn't bother with the urine test once I'd shown her this test taken this afternoon: 



I told her about my concern for baby after two losses so she's booking me for an early appointment for around the 8 week mark, which is the week between Xmas and New Year! :happydance: I have an ultrasound on Friday but she says I can call them and see if they'll give me a date there and then otherwise she's referring it anyway. She did my weight/BP and all that and she's getting me booked in with the midwife who will contact me about a booking in appointment. She said she didnt feel the need to do a blood HCG judging by the test I showed her at 17dpo and she said my chart and everything looked good. 

I'm really really pleased!!!! Now it's real! xxx


----------



## em1021

what does everyone have left to buy for baby? i feel like i need so much more stuff.. i have so much clothes but thats all =/


----------



## maythisbelove

I need everything. -_-

I have a bumper/crib sheet and a few outfits, one paci and some baby toys a friend gave me. 

That's it. Baby shower is in January and after that we will be buying everything, washing it, etc. I wish I could be doing all of that right now! :(


----------



## em1021

my babyshower is in jan too! what day are u doing urs?! we are doing it the 21st


----------



## maythisbelove

haha the 28th!!!


----------



## em1021

hehe come to mine! we are only like 5hrs away lol


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

My mother will not tell me when my shower is, but I am guessing February from some things she has said. lol 

We have the nursery stuff, a stroller, jogging stroller, a few clothes from newborn-12mths, a bunch of cloth diapers, some disposable diapers, and two diaper bags. I am ANAL RETENTIVE girls! I drive my husband mad because I like to make lists and check things off or else I get reaaaaally anxious and bitchy. :haha:


----------



## griffinh

second digital test now says 3+ :D yaay


----------



## maythisbelove

:dance: yayyy!


----------



## griffinh

i've got an early scan booked next monday morning at 6w3d. hopefully i'll be able to see something!x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, that will make you feel sooo much better! I was a wreck in the beginning and freaked out over everything. I' so glad you have a scan booked. Can't wait to hear all about it. Be prepared for tears of joy! :flower:


----------



## griffinh

fingers crossed! been having major twinges and pulling pain/groin ache today so bean is stretching things out - nips are sore and im just really hungry today as well. getting strong positives, my temps are still up - im staying quite positive about this pregnancy! x


----------



## griffinh

got my midwifes booking appointment on 4th jan at 8w5 :):)


----------



## maythisbelove

WOOO! I am so happy omgomgomg!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hey guys.....I'm getting really freaked out about giving birth. :cold: 

Are any of you girls planning on not having an epidural?


----------



## maythisbelove

I am getting one due to the C section!


----------



## maythisbelove

24w5d!!!
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 184.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## em1021

um hell no, u better give me my epidural as soon as i walk in! i had to get 3 with camden because the first 2 didnt work, but that stuff is GREAT!!!!! and my labor went fast, once i got to 4cm i went to 7cm in 1hr then from 7 to 10 it took 30 mins and i only pushed a few times! it was great cuz i ripped and i didnt feel that part or the sewing me which would have freaked me out if i would have felt that!


----------



## griffinh

Saw our little moo this morning!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Just waiting for the picture to be emailed to me by OH

We saw the gestational sac, the yolk sac, the foetus and a gorgeously flickering heartbeat!!! We got two pictures. They dated baby as 5w3d which is what we thought as I ovulated a little late. Everything is present and correct as it should be which is fantastic and my ovaries are looking great - I was so worried about ectopic!

I'll post a pic as soon as OH emails it over. I'm SO so happy. Best Christmas present ever

:kiss::cloud9::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## griffinh

scratch what i said about dates - i think i was right and she was out lol here is the pic xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

AHHHHHHHH! So happy for you! its a beautiful sac <3


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Best Christmas present ever, is right Hayls! Woohoo!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Congrats again Hayley! Isn't seeing the heartbeat so wonderful!!!!


----------



## griffinh

amazing!xx


----------



## griffinh

arrrrrrr i widh i never wished for morning sickness!!! LOL
thrown up every day this week so far. !! x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

In those moments of pukey hell, remember Hayley, symptoms are good! Not having symptoms can be fine, but having them can be a good sign there's lots of hormone changes going on. Even though they feel so :sick:

Hopefully in the second tri puking will be history. :thumbup:


----------



## maythisbelove

:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Video call snapshot 201.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## griffinh

Oh I'm thankful for every heave lol

Amber jeeeeeeeeez you have still 14 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## em1021

no one has talked in awhile! hay how are u and baby?? everything good? how was everyones xmas? i got loads of gift cards and of course spent all of them on baby stuff! ahh so much fun!! oh..and i got engaged on xmas :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Congrats Em! :happydance: 

Christmas has been good. We've travelled a bunch to visit family. I'm off this week with no clients or anything, so I've been trying to prepare for baby and catch up on sleep. I got a ton of gift cards too. Hubs bought me jewelry because I always say that it fits no matter your size. :winkwink: hahaaaha 

We actually have a wedding on New Years, so BOOOOOO to that! lol I am afraid I won't be able to make it past the ceremony. 

Baby is great. I was having some cervix issues last week and had to stay off my feet for a bit but all is well now. Things are progressing and I feel my little man moving all around all the time. My biggest complaint is how uncomfortable it is to do anything. Even sex is actually finally becoming uncomfortable. My poor husband is having to break out some pretty creative moves! :haha: Everything is just in the way! 

How was your xmas? Any NYE plans?


----------



## griffinh

hey ladies! christmas was really good me and simon went to my parents and we told my folks and my brothers about the baby - they were over the mooon about it. We're not telling his family yet though - i dont really want any of them near our little one!

me and baby are great - 8 weeks tomorrow already and first midwife app on Wednesday, so very excited for that. i think ive had it quite easy with MS but since 5+5 i've puked every day or gagged/heaved every day. one or the other lol. having food aversions to anything chinese or bbq flavoured and i also cant/wont eat chicken or pork. i NEED red meat lol. steak and mince are what i need at the moment! that and lemonade.

how are you ladies - em you're engagement ring is GORGEOUS!!! how did he do it?!? xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Congrats Em! I wanna see the ring too!!


----------



## griffinh

check out the 8 week bloat :)
i used to be able to suck in quite far, can only go that far now!


----------



## em1021

i dont miss the bloat!


----------



## griffinh

girls!! check out the difference

8 weeks:


8+4:


holy crap?!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, I gained the most weight during my first tri! A lot in the beginning was bloat but also a major change to my lifestyle-- eating a bit more than usual, not running, etc. I wasn't used to treating my body so nicely. LOL But seriously, I was out of my clothes by week 8 or so. :wacko: Unheard of! lol


----------



## griffinh

lol! the crazy thing is, between these two photos, i had two straight days of pulling pains, stretching and cramps in my groin.
my work trousers dont fit, and im eating the same amount, slightly less cos of morning sickness. it's an insane difference! OH loves it lol x


----------



## maythisbelove

ahh holy moly! I too couldnt fit my clothes come 8 week mark. I am HUGE! So happy for you :dance:

SN: I AM EXHAUSTED. ALL THE TIME. She is moving up a storm. I pee like 5 times at night. whew.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Amber I am beat too! I sleep every day after work until hubs gets home. No energy to workout, or walk the dogs, or make our bed. It's so depressing. Hahahahaa Still have the energy to dtd though. LOL 

Baby boy is moving a lot here too. It's soooooo cute. I love it. :kiss:


----------



## griffinh

you guys are so close to the finish line it's scary lol.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

No kidding! I am freeeeeaking out! This has gone way to fast for my liking. :wacko: 

Let's put our predictions for when everyone is going to have their babies! 
I think I'll go on my due date for some reason. 
Amber- April 3 or 4 
Mer- March 22 
Em- March 30


----------



## maythisbelove

I'll have a date on the 16th. I am having a scheduled C section due to my pelvis injury. So I will know exactly when! LOL!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh yeah! hahahaha Good deal Amber.


----------



## griffinh

lol!

ladies i got a doppler! i kno i wont hear it for a couple weeks at least but im gonna have fun trying! ive seen the hb already so i know its in there lol


----------



## maythisbelove

You can hear it now if you get it just right! It's probably at the top of the mound of your vagina. and you gotta push it in there! Try it!


----------



## griffinh

ok so on the left, we didnt hear anything but my own heartbeat

howeeeever on the right we heard a lot of... well, wind!? like a wind tunnel with a slow woaaah woaaah (placenta?!) moved it aroound a little bit and heart a very quick dumdumdum then it was gone. dont think baby likes doppler! lol. it could have been interference though so we're gonna try again on sunday xx


----------



## em1021

Lol I had my son 4 weeks early & I already have had to stop labor once w this one. I think ill deliver at 37 weeks this time.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well my kids were late, on time and early so who knows with this one...I would kind of like to go on my due date...April Fool's Day would be a fun birthday lol


----------



## maythisbelove

Connor's is April Fools! hahah!


----------



## griffinh

Hey!

I'M GETTING MARRIED!!!! We've been engaged for a year and our initial wedding date is now our due date. SO we've brought it way forward. 21st April is our new date :D we're having a smaller reception for 35 instead of the big thing, but we're so excited!!!!

<3


----------



## maythisbelove

YAY!~ Congrats! OMG! That is so awesome!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

CONGRATS Hayley! Married life is so fun! :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Does anyone have worse cravings now then any time before in their pregnancy?? Ahhhhh! I HAVE to stop at the bakery in town every morning before work to get a hot cinnamon bun and slater it with butter! :pizza: Then I pick up a loaf of fresh bread and when I get home I have it with like a mound of cheddar cheese on top. It's sooooo gross! I can't stop. :wacko: I'm never a carb girl. LOL


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> Does anyone have worse cravings now then any time before in their pregnancy?? Ahhhhh! I HAVE to stop at the bakery in town every morning before work to get a hot cinnamon bun and slater it with butter! :pizza: Then I pick up a loaf of fresh bread and when I get home I have it with like a mound of cheddar cheese on top. It's sooooo gross! I can't stop. :wacko: I'm never a carb girl. LOL

YES! It's not so much carbs for me since I have always been a carb girl but I have been eating loads of cheese..those 1 pound cheddar cheese bricks? I can eat a whole one everyday if I don't pace myself!:haha: I am not one for sweets and for some reason that is all I want the past 2 days...yuck!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Soooo glad I'm not alone Mer! hahhaa A block of cheese? You sound like me! I just need mine on bread. lol I wonder if I'll despise these things once baby is here with us.


----------



## maythisbelove

my baby is not bias against any food right now :rofl:


----------



## maythisbelove

:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0512.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0514.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## griffinh

3rd Feb 2012 @ 3.20pm - DATING SCAN!!! x


----------



## maythisbelove

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## em1021

yay! =] (whats a dating scan?)


----------



## griffinh

like the 12 week scan where they check alls good! i'll be 13 weeks on the dot :) :)


----------



## em1021

i was reading posts today where ppl were saying their werent hungry anymore cuz their is no more room. i dont seem to have that issue, i eat alot, or what feels like alot..tell me what ur meals usually are. i feel like i overeat after reading that!

breakfast
egg & cheese biscuit with 2 glasses water

lunch
i had mexican yesterday, 
borrito and beans, with chips and salsa
a sprite to drink & a lolly pop after =] lol

dinner
chicken alfredo & 4 chocolate chip cookies with 1 glass water & 1 glass of tea.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Em, I feel like I can't eat the big meals I used to at one sitting, but I can certainly eat! Here is what I had yesterday: 

Bfast- cinnamon bun and butter :blush::haha: and a plain yogurt 
Snack- trail mix 
Lunch- soup, half sandwich, pasta salad 
Snack- fruit 
Dinner- burrito too! :) and a salad with about a pound of cheese on it LOL 
Snack- cookies and a little of hubs ice cream 

I eat like a madwoman lately!! I only finished about half of dinner though to be fair. I'm eating the leftovers now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't eat as much in one sitting either but I do eat alot. Yesterday I had:
Breakfast: 4 scrambled eggs mixed with cheddar cheese and jalapenos with 8 corn tortillas and a glass of iced tea.
Snack: probably 5-6 oatmeal creme pies
Lunch: Pepperoni Pizza Rolls with ranch 1glass of dr. pepper (I was in a hurry to eat something as I had to run out the door to get the kids from school)
2 oatmeal creme pies (on the drive to the school lol )
Snack: couple more OCPies :)
Dinner: Turkey kielbasa mixed with potatoes, yellow, green and red bell peppers, onion, garlic and jalapenos and all fried in butter lol (2 plate fulls of that)
Snack: Another plate of dinner with 2 pieces of toasted sourdough bread

Apparently I adore Oatmeal Creme Pies at the moment. I don't really care for them normally but can't get enough of them. 

This morning I have had:
Breakfast: Scrambled eggs mixed with last night's dinner on corn and flour tortillas...made an awesome breakfast burrito. glass of sweet tea

That's all so far but I am thinking about heating up some more tortillas and making some more burritos...lol It's lunch time right?


----------



## em1021

hahaha mer! u do like ocp! jesus! haha! i have a craving for cookies/brownies! i feel so unhealthy, i go get fast food everyday for lunch because i work in an office, so bad for me! and i usually get fast food for breakfast too!!!!! geeze! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> hahaha mer! u do like ocp! jesus! haha! i have a craving for cookies/brownies! i feel so unhealthy, i go get fast food everyday for lunch because i work in an office, so bad for me! and i usually get fast food for breakfast too!!!!! geeze! lol

I have been guilty of fast food for breakfast too...I was addicted to those steak bagels from McDonald's. You say brownies and it makes me want to go try the recipe I found on Pinterest earlier...just mix a box of brownie mix with a can of soda (they used diet coke but I have dr. pepper) and bake normally. No eggs, oil or water....They look so yummy!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You know...I don't feel that bad eating all of this junk....I have gained only 5 pounds so far this pregnancy and even though I know that baby girl is gaining just fine I feel bad sometimes like I don't eat enough. I am so damn paranoid about any kind of fresh fruits or veggies...due to listeria that I won't go near any of it. I know it isn't common but I cannot stand the thought that it could happen and we all know what happens when an unborn child contracts it...:( Not taking any chances....


----------



## em1021

iv gained alot, or what i feel like is alot. i was 126 at 6weeks. and im now 152!!!!! but when they measured her shes also large, which is strange for me cuz they dont me i cant carry large or normal sized babys, that they would all have growth restriction, well, shes managed to have no problems growing haha! she was 3lbs at my 26 week ultrasound!


----------



## maythisbelove

:blush:
 



Attached Files:







29weeks (2).jpg
File size: 78.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Em, I've pretty much gained like you. I was in the low 120s and I've gained thirty freaking pounds already! :wacko: I'm a mess! LOL I was having a hard time with it at first, but my doctor says I was underweight to begin with plus baby is healthy so I should just relax. Im exercising still so as long as my little boy isn't huge and tears me beyond recognition, im ok with it. LOL


----------



## griffinh

ok so puking so hard it splashes up at you while youre at WORK is not the one

i had been feeling relatively normal as well :( sigh


----------



## em1021

haha hay. we all went thru that =] water and biscuits helped me!! they also have meds ur doc can give u! 

and ladies, we are almost done! i got 6 more weeks to go til im full term! and if she comes like my son did ill have a baby in 6 weeks!!! yay! got a doc appt tomorrow and babyshower saturday.. u go every 2 weeks now, anyone else started going that often too?


----------



## em1021

and by the way i noticed ALL our status's say we are tired hahaha EXCEPT hope! must be all of us having girls that are tired hah


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHAHAHA Em! I am beat! The other day I had "achey" as my status. That's my biggest complaint. I'm missing running and trying to walk every day, but it hurts!!! :wacko: 

I go to the doc every 2 weeks too. It's amazing we're in the homestretch here! I don't feel ready for this, but I guess I will never truly feel _ready_. Hubbalove got to be here for the last few appointments and our birth classes. But he's off traveling for a bit again-- getting it all done before I get to full term on March 12th. Then, he stays put until June. Still toying with the idea of transferring, but as this gets closer, I am thinking moving to NYC is less and less appealing. LOL We'll see. 

I'm also super nauseous! Is that weird? It's been for the past two weeks, almost like my morning sickness is back! :sick:

What has everybody still have to do? Hospital bag is packed and in the car (I know, I know, I'm anal retentive!), nursery is ready except for stuff I'll get at my shower, clothes are washed and hung in his closet, and we've seen the maternity unit. All I truly have to do is finish the odds and ends around the house that I wanted to finish before having the baby. We're putting in a new kitchen and painting a few rooms. ](*,) I feel overly ready and now I can just sit in my nervous fear for two + months. LOL


----------



## em1021

ill be full term on feb 27th =] YES! its ON! i gotta get this baby OUT! and all her stuff ready, i got a closet full of clothes, and shelvs stuff with them also. and her crib and everything is set up and room decorated =] just waiting on my baby shower to add all that stuff. i think in the next few weeks we should post pics of our babies room and clothes etc =]


----------



## griffinh

Wow - can't believe it's been that long already!

*big breath*

Girls, I'm switching into a thread with a few girls at the same stage as me. i'll still pop in here from time to time and I'll upload a photo of my baby at 13 weeks etc, but we're at such different stages it's a little hard to read what you write as I should have been there too

I'll catch up with you on Facebook as well - look out for a Moo announcement on 3rd Feb

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

gah SO TIRED. I am on two week visits now as well. Cesearn set for March 17 to March 23. Ill find out more the end of this month.

I can't nest too much as we don't know if we're moving or not yet. HMPH. I have a shit ton of stuff for her but no where to put it. wahhh


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Every 2 weeks here too....went on the 10th and next appt. is the 24th. We've got the crib and bedding up and have some clothes but other than that we have nothing. I have 2 baby showers next month though...never had one before so 2 for this baby has me excited. I really need to focus on getting the car seat. Any recommendations?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, it's understandable. I hope you find comfort in your other thread and know we are always here for you and for Moo. :hugs: 

Mer, Britax and Peg Prego are great names and go above and beyond safety wise. Graco is also great and pretty adaptable. It can clip into stroller frames, swing frames, travel systems, and jogging strollers. We've opted not to get a whole system as it seemed a bit excessive and bulky for our needs. But we have a jogging stroller and and frame so the Graco seems like the best plan. I keep changing my mind on everything I buy or think of buying so who knows. LOL


----------



## em1021

how much have u girls gained? iv gained 30lbs =[ doc told me today i have to start exercising more and eating less!!! wtf!!!!!!! i dnt eat that much and i do exercise! it just comes and i cant control it!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I gained 30 pounds too!!! My doc told me the same thing. I told him that I used to run hard every single day training for 2-3 marathons each year. Now I stopped cold when I got this last :bfp: because I was so scared of losing it again. I still walk every single day and do yoga 3+ times/wk. What does he expect?? :dohh: 

I don't know what else to do. I feel like I'm dieting now and that worries me, but she scared me! :wacko: I'm so scared to get weighed now every time.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Surprisingly only 5 pounds! I have a very fast metabolism and eat constantly! It's all belly!


----------



## maythisbelove

Dang Mer! I am at 35 lbs. WAH!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> Dang Mer! I am at 35 lbs. WAH!

Believe me I am trying! Doctor says that she is growing well and putting on weight so I am not really concerned.5 pounds doesn't mean that my hips haven't spread far and wide though!!:wacko:


----------



## em1021

hahah ok i dont feel so bad now, i dont LOOK huge, i dont FEEL like iv gained TOO MUCH. and he wants me to walk 30mins..ya, well, i did that and was crying because of the nerve pain running down my back that night! running after 2 kids, working, and preparing for this baby ON TOP OF walking for 30 mins feels like too much. idk, i dont feel like starving myself would be good and i dont feel like i eat too much, i have 3 regular portioned meals a day, no snacking even! i eat just like i did when i weighed 120lbs!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I think they have to say it. I mean, it's not like we particularly want to have gained this much weight! :wacko: I am trying my best too. Since my doc said it, I've been trying to cut back on sugar (major craving here!) and drink less calories and eat more whole fruits and vegetables. I really am at a loss what else I might do. :shrug:


----------



## maythisbelove

I have the gest diabetes. :( wahhh. I am in tons of pain physically.
I have to have a colpo AGAIN. ready for her to be here!! baby shower on saturday!

hope m'ladies are doing well! I know it's tiring and i know we don't post like we did in the 2ww LOL!! but i am glad i've "met" yall!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Boo Amber! :( That sucks. On the bright side, we've only got about 2 months left. Then you can go on a sugar binge! LOL 

I'm tired too and achy breaky! My feet hurt all the time. :wacko: I'm still happy with being preggo, but knowing I'll be a mommy soon and can hold my little baby in my arms makes me anxious for April!!! 

I'm excited to have met you all too! :hugs: I couldn't have made it this far through the TWW and all the craziness to follow without you guys. :kiss:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

blah blah sappy blah....You guys know I love ya!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

USAFKnineWife said:


> blah blah sappy blah....You guys know I love ya!!!:hugs::hugs:

:xmas13:


Mer you crack me up with your pretend lack of sap. Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> blah blah sappy blah....You guys know I love ya!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :xmas13:
> 
> 
> Mer you crack me up with your pretend lack of sap. LolClick to expand...

I do try!:winkwink: But seriously you guys are awesome! And I love being here!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## maythisbelove

C section is due for March 26!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> C section is due for March 26!!!!!!!!!

OH MY GODSH!!! That's so soon. :) How exciting Amber. Pete asked me the other day when he was doing his travel schedule for the next few months if there was any way we could schedule "this thing". HAHAH


----------



## griffinh

Girls - what do first flutters feel like? Obv as this is my first I have no idea lol


----------



## maythisbelove

Similiar to gas. You _might _still have a few weeks before you feel them! youre almost out of first tri omg!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I probably felt my first flutters around 13 weeks. My doc said it's rare, but I am certain, and I'm fairly thin so she said it's _possible_. I would say for me it felt like little bubbles bursting or even someone flicking me lightly from the inside. SOOOOO cute! 

I can't believe you are almost in the second tri Haylz. I'm thrilled to bit for you. :flower:


----------



## griffinh

Thanks ladies &#8211; asking because i had a major stretchy week of nothing but stretch stretch streeeetch and since then every now and then I get a weird muscle tic in my tummy. Never for long, but it feels like when your eyes twitch, but on the inside of my lower abdomen lol.
Ive been hearing babies heartbeat every night and I have my 13 week scan on Friday :o) I&#8217;ll post a pic for you then. 2nd tri in a week!!!!
xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Funny you should say that, Hayley. I got the same thing around the same time! I wonder what it is. :shrug: I was figuring it was my uterus growing and stretching. There were soooooo many weird feelings that I got that were from growth, and they're still around (though different now). :)


----------



## griffinh

Ah awesome. it could be just the muscles settling, i listened to baby moving around lastn ight, SO sweet. 3 days til scan!


----------



## griffinh

Hey &#8211; had my scan and I&#8217;m measuring perfectly as I thought I was. 

Baby was a right little gymnast so the best pic we had is my new avatar. At one point, baby was trying to do a backward roll, kicking its legs up and paddling hands to try get round lol. Was very sweet to watch the little one. Bit disappointed baby didn&#8217;t stay still for a good photo though I got a perfect little foot photo showing all the little toes lol. I shall soon be kissing them!

Going to have a private scan in 4 weeks for gender/4D pics :o)


----------



## em1021

congrats hay! told ya it wouldnt take long! ur only 4 months behind us =] 

i got my ultrasound at 32 weeks, shes already 4lbs 5oz...waaaa!!!! my son was about that big a birth!!! so not looking foward to this!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Hayley, that is SOOOOO exciting! How cute she/he was swimming all around like that! It always made me laugh so hard thinking about baby flipping all around in there. It made sense when I started feeling him all the time. I'm so happy for you and Simon. Any ideas on what you might be having? Mama's instincts are usually right! :thumbup: 

Em, my little guy is 4lbs. they suspect. AHHHHH! I am so nervous about this. :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

I think it might be a boy - i dont even know why i think that except i do! lol

I hope so - i'd be happy either way but yeah :)


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I just went and picked up a ton of wine :wine: for visitors after we have the baby. I've been writing out some recipe cards for things I plan to make and freeze. Bag is packed and in hub's car, I've harassed him for the last week about packing a bag himself, and we are now the proud owners of an S-load of baby laundry detergent. :laundry:

...I should never take a day off from work. :dohh:


----------



## em1021

girls,question, anyone else having HORRIBLE heartburn? i have it to the point i just want to scream! iv been taking zantac 150. the box says do not take more then 2 in 24hrs but iv been taking 5 and its still not helping. my doc wrote me a prescription for nexium and protonix but my ins wont let me fill them the only meds ins will cover is prilosec and its considered a class 'c' drug during pregnancy. im almost willing to take that risk and tell my doc to write it. idk what else to do, iv tried drinking things,eating things, not eating, not drinking all kinds of meds and tums and other things dont touch it. anyone taking anything?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I take Prilosec every day...30 mg once a day. I have taken it for over a year now. My OB actually upped the dosage a few months back from 10 -30 mg. I think that you will be fine with the Prilosec, just ask your doctor to change the prescription. It blows having to pay for OTC meds when you can get insurance to pay for them. Oh and to answer your question I haven't had a real case of heartburn since my OB upped my dosage.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I have been getting heartburn for the past two or three days. I thought I was in the clear! :wacko: I'm not taking anything, but I do find that sipping peppermint tea has helped me. Then again though mine doesn't sound as bad as your's, girl! 

Here is another question-- every time I dtd, :sex: I have light cramping or braxton hicks. WTF?! Do you think we should stop? It's really no matter what type of position, or type of sex. It's the big O that does it. :help: I am PRAYING it's ok because it's seriously the one thing that reduces my pain and my anxiety right now. Otherwise, I'm pacing the floors all night. Eeeek! My husband is terrified now that I stupidly mentioned it to him last night. LOL


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm sure it's fine. I get them too! My belly gets all contorted and rock hard. It would be funny if it didn't slightly hurt and look odd! lol


----------



## maythisbelove

No heartburn here! I am lucky! I take Class C drugs tho in my pregnancy. The benefits outweight the cons in all honesty. If I weren't taking them I'd be really bad off.

That cramps/contraction thing after sex is totally normal. You are going at it, having an orgasm, etc. everytime you have an orgasm, the baby feels a sudden enlightenment of overjoy and happiness like we do, just in a different way!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> No heartburn here! I am lucky! I take Class C drugs tho in my pregnancy. The benefits outweight the cons in all honesty. If I weren't taking them I'd be really bad off.
> 
> That cramps/contraction thing after sex is totally normal. You are going at it, having an orgasm, etc. everytime you have an orgasm, the baby feels a sudden enlightenment of overjoy and happiness like we do, just in a different way!

I do as well. I don't tell alot of people because I don't need people going all "OMG! How could you?" and that bullshit. I still take my Ritalin but at a slightly lower dose. It sucks cause I need my regular dose but you do what you gotta. I have to admit though that I am a freaking basketcase most days...Keith takes it all in stride though cause he knows how I am medicated and not and some of the stuff I usually take just would not be safe no matter the dosage.:nope:


----------



## em1021

thats normal hope haha, its painful for me, the contractions hurt...i never want sex anymore though, i feel fat,ugly and tried =[


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Phew! Glad to hear I'm not going to suddenly go into labor after sex. LOL I texted Peter that the girls said it's ok and normal. :haha: Last night he said, "Wait, what if your water breaks while we're having sex?" I seriously am ready to kick this man's butt. He is more of a worry wart than I am. 

And Em, I totally feel fat, ugly, swollen, tired and achy most days, but it's nothing shutting out the lights can't help. LOL


----------



## em1021

no, like my belly is so large we cant have sex any comfortable way, i feel like im squishing him and its awkward when my belly touches him and i want to cry most of the time cuz it feels so awkward for me and i feel so yucky. of course he says im crazy but i dont like feeling like i look gross, it makes me feel self concious during sex and i cant enjoy at all


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Em! That is sad. I bet you look absolutely stunning! Though, I know it's hard sometimes with all the changes. I can't believe I look like this sometimes. I have major temper tantrums before we go out sometimes because I feel sooooooo big. :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

Lol wow you're all really selling 3rd tri to me ;) xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Hayley! SOrry!


----------



## griffinh

Lol no its ok i like reading what's to come. we have a private scan on saturday AM as our little gymnast wouldnt let us have a good photo. round ligament pain is a bitch though!!! x


----------



## maythisbelove

USAFKnineWife said:


> maythisbelove said:
> 
> 
> No heartburn here! I am lucky! I take Class C drugs tho in my pregnancy. The benefits outweight the cons in all honesty. If I weren't taking them I'd be really bad off.
> 
> That cramps/contraction thing after sex is totally normal. You are going at it, having an orgasm, etc. everytime you have an orgasm, the baby feels a sudden enlightenment of overjoy and happiness like we do, just in a different way!
> 
> I do as well. I don't tell alot of people because I don't need people going all "OMG! How could you?" and that bullshit. I still take my Ritalin but at a slightly lower dose. It sucks cause I need my regular dose but you do what you gotta. I have to admit though that I am a freaking basketcase most days...Keith takes it all in stride though cause he knows how I am medicated and not and some of the stuff I usually take just would not be safe no matter the dosage.:nope:Click to expand...

ME TOO!!!!!!! ugh!


----------



## maythisbelove

I CANT WAIT TO HAVE SEX FINALLY> hahahha


----------



## em1021

anyone elses ankles swollen? waaa! my left one is BAD! my right ones not so bad. wonder why


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My entire right leg is swollen and discolored with very visible vericoise veins. It looks downright scary!:cry: My OB says there isn't much that I can do about it other than stay off my feet...um yeah right!:wacko: My right leg has always been bad though ever since my first pregnancy and has gotten progressively worse...my leg and foot would swell even when I wasn't pregnant.:shrug:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Mine! :hissy: It kind of hurts too. Every night I have marks on my legs where my socks of pants were. I rub some lotion on them so swelling goes down a bit, but it hurts! I have been adding pillows and blankets all the time when I sleep, so I look like a crazy person now. I have my preggo pillow behind me and jammed underneath, I rest with my leg over my husband and my head on his chest, now I have a pillow stack under my feet and I make him prop himself up a little so it's more comfortable. :haha: We must look insane. It doesn't help that I'm up every few hours to use the bathroom and then we have to get all tangled up like that perfectly again and again.


----------



## maythisbelove

I was admitted to labor and delivery friday night with contrax 4 to 5 mins apart. I was still being monitored until discharge but Harper is doing awesome. Hb is great, she is perfect. I am home now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

maythisbelove said:


> I was admitted to labor and delivery friday night with contrax 4 to 5 mins apart. I was still being monitored until discharge but Harper is doing awesome. Hb is great, she is perfect. I am home now.

Oh no! So glad to hear that everything is ok with you and Harper! Did they give you meds to stop the contractions or did they stop on their own?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Glad to hear you and baby are ok! :thumbup: Hang in there girl. :flower:


----------



## griffinh

Glad its all ok :) Harper is a strong little bee in there!


----------



## griffinh

Hey ladies!!!

Around 4 ish months, did you feel a 'pressure' in your abdomen? my bump hasnt quite popped yet or anything but i feel like something is pressing me from the inside about an inch above the bone

ta :) x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I had more of an ache that really started bothering me around then. You have to figure everything is stretching and growing and it's normal and natural to have pressure of aches. My bump popped the second I POAS! LOL But Your bump is probably a lot more along the normal course of things. :flower:


----------



## griffinh

thanks hun. it's gone now, baby is popping up on doppler every single time in seconds after i put it on my skin. we have this gorgeous DVD of the scan where the baby was asleep so MW shook my tummy, we can see the baby stirring, kick then wave, then roll over and go back to sleep lol SO cute


----------



## maythisbelove

aweeeee!!!!


----------



## griffinh

im waiting on the kicks now!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girls, I'm tiiiiiiiiiired!!! :xmas15:


----------



## griffinh

Wow you are not far away now!!! I want birth stories and photos posted please :D


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Wow you are not far away now!!! I want birth stories and photos posted please :D

I know!!! I am freaking out!!! I had a meltdown last night when I realized we're only a month and a half out. LOL Hayls, I'll tell you anything you want to know! LOL Once I do it, I'll feel a lot better about this whole thing. :haha:


----------



## maythisbelove

I can barely keep my eyes open these days. haha. I get tired very easily. feeling a lot of pressure down under. apparently she weighs 6 pounds already. :O I have another Ultrasound today!

Miss you ladies. I know it's tough updating like we used to, but I still think of you all on a regular basis. <3


----------



## griffinh

Hope - ahhhh so close!!! defo tell me everything. I will be giving birth in august (and i swear i'm bouncing on a damn ball so the baby isnt too late lol) and i need every detail lol. whats your birth plan??

Amber - im not as far but omg i was asleep by 9.30last night!! and this baby things my bladder is a bed or something cos it will not GET OFF it. just waiting for my first kicks and regular flutters now :D xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> Hope - ahhhh so close!!! defo tell me everything. I will be giving birth in august (and i swear i'm bouncing on a damn ball so the baby isnt too late lol) and i need every detail lol. whats your birth plan??

The plan is a natural birth with no epidural, though who knows! I've never done this before! LOL We plan to labor at home and my doc told me to head in when contractions are about 5 mins apart or I cannot stand it any longer. :wacko: We have a big tub at home and I think I'll try to stay in that a long while before we go to soften things. I heard the water helps a lot with contractions and softening the perineum so you don't tear. I've been thinking of little snacks to keep around the house for while I'm in labor at home. You aren't allowed to eat once you get to the hospital here, as far as I know. 

We did our hospital tour last night and I thought Peter was going to pass out when they showed the stirrups. I know I did! As for other parts of our plan, we're having my mom and I think my SIL (hubby's sister, not my brother's crazy wife, lol) at the actual birth, but I really want it to just be me and Peter for most of the labor. I want to watch the baby being born so they said they'll put a mirror up. Peter will cut the cord, of course and I'm nursing, so I'll try to do that right away. All of the procedures done on the baby after birth, we are requesting they do with the baby on my belly or chest. We don't want him pulled away from us for those things. That's most important to me, so we'll see how well my docs listen! lol I can be such a B if I don't get my way! :haha:


----------



## griffinh

Oh wow your plan is amazing!!!

I'm planning on a water labor and birth in hospital (for the same reason - pain relief and tearing!!) and only gas and air. I dont want forceps/csection/epidural unless medically necessary - I want to feel it!!! I'm not breastfeeding, so after baby is born and put on me, after they do weights and measurements I want Simon to do the first bottle feed. It's important to me he gets to bond as fast as I do!

xxx


----------



## maythisbelove

My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/mommaamberdawn
and my blog is www.littleharperlayne.tumblr.com


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Thanks Hayley! I'm getting excited. Well...nervously excited! :happydance: I've been cramping like crazy and that bugs me out a bit, but trying to remain calm and remember that allllllll is wellllll. :flower:


----------



## griffinh

hehehe i get like that and im only 4 months lol. i have a doppler at home - any time i get scared or worried i literally LIGHTLY place the doppler on my tumy and THUMPDATHUMP :D xxx


----------



## griffinh

Midwife went really well! She felt my tummy and baby is where it should be (1.5 inches below belly button), heartbeat of 155bpm and heard that straight away. Apparently though I have an irregular heartbeat (??) and my blood type is A+ :D

I'm also immune to rubella - fantastic as i didnt even have the MMR when i was a baby hehehe xxxx


----------



## griffinh

ok so you know how i mentioned i have an irregular heartbeat?
On my first MW appointment this wasn't mentioned at all. At my 16 week app she said 'didn't you know?' as if I should have known about it. 

It certainly explains the fast palpitations and occasional inability to breathe properly (shortening of breath, can't take one deeply etc)

She didn't seem worried, but I am. I have anxiety as it is and now even my OH has mentioned when he's listening he can here it skip a beat and then race to catch up. I'm nervous about what it all means

What should I /can I do and has anyone experienced it?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I had a murmer as a baby/young child. I don't think they tend to worry about these things, but just monitor them a little extra closely under stressful conditions (pregnancy is stressful on the body!). I wouldn't worry, but just keep an eye on it. If you feel especially out of breath or like it is palpatating more than usual, call you MW. Once you get into your later pregnancy though, being short of breath is somewhat normal. I know I can barely breathe as it is! :wacko:


----------



## griffinh

thank you lovey!! xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

griffinh said:


> thank you lovey!! xx

:hugs: xoxo


----------



## griffinh

10th march and i find out if :pink: or :blue:

im sure its a boy! xx


----------



## em1021

oh yay not much longer. what does ur chinese calendar say?


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh yeah Hayls! Team Blue! woohoo :D


----------



## griffinh

Chinese says boy, baking soda says boy, skull says boy! x


----------



## em1021

16 days to go for me!!! getting membraines stripped this week, hopefully that works!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

WOW. Can't believe we're so close. Especially Amber and Em! Oh my godshhhhhhhhhh! LOL 

I was admitted to L&D because of contractions. They were coming too often and feeling accompanied by some mild pain. But I am not dilated. Then they stopped and we were sent home. So, baby boy is staying put. :thumbup: We were planning on going to a party this weekend a few hours away, but have made the choice to stay at home. We're laying low now. Hubby has cancelled some travel, and I've reduced my hours at work a bit. Doctor said it would be fine to deliver now and that most likely I'll still go a few more weeks, but want to know the truth girls? I'M NOT READY! LOL I am a bit nervous about the whole thing. 

Other than that, some symptoms I've been having-- heartburn (finally), lots of abrupt feeling movements from baby, diarrhea every single day/night, tons of anxiety, and increased cm that is now changed from pretty watery to creamier. :shrug: 

Look at that! We get to symptom spot again! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## maythisbelove

IT IS LIKE THE 2WW AGAIN! LOL!!! I haven't stopped contracting/looking for signs/trying to induce labor. 2-3 CM and 60% effaced. Bring it on! Tonight is a full moon!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

maythisbelove said:


> IT IS LIKE THE 2WW AGAIN! LOL!!! I haven't stopped contracting/looking for signs/trying to induce labor. 2-3 CM and 60% effaced. Bring it on! Tonight is a full moon!

Ahahaha! It's so true! It makes me laugh. Remember that fated day when I asked Peter to help me check my cervix? Yeah, we're there again. :haha: I'm too anxious to have the baby now, but in the same breath I will say I sooooooo ready. Come next week when we're actually "full term" I will be begging the hubs to help me with nipple stimulation...not that I'll have to beg very hard. LOLOL


----------



## maythisbelove

Semen, pineapple, dancing, walking, accupressure on specific points, nipp stimulation, I am doing it all!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

LOLOL We all wanted the baby to get IN so badly, it's funny to see how we all want the baby OUT just as badly!


----------



## griffinh

We are team... PINK!!!! :pink:


----------



## em1021

yay! lol hope is the only boy lmao


----------



## griffinh

Lol yeah she is!! So happy :)


----------



## em1021

so im 2 1/2cm 50% effaced and she stripped my membraines today..so hopefully that will do something!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

WOOHOO Hayley! Congrats to you and Simon on your daddy's girl. 

PS: I can't believe I'm the only one having a boy! LOL It's actually hilarious considering I know NOTHING about boys! lololol


----------



## griffinh

thank you! shes starting to move now, i can actually feel her in there :D


----------



## griffinh

my daughter kicks my bum. literally! i can feel her moving and then little thuds along my colon lmao!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I felt that allllllll the time when he was face up! How rude! :) Bum and straight in the cervix!


----------



## em1021

sooo today is my LAST doc appt!!! eek! next wed ill be holding my baby! im a little scared...ok..alot scared, ah!


----------



## griffinh

ahhh you girls are all due!!!!!!!

how you all feeling? except em, we know youre scared lol x


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh my gosh em!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Now that makes ME freak out because that means I'm close too. :wacko: Holy crap! 


Hayl, I am having a freak out. I went to the doc last night and he said I'm 80% effaced, and about 2 cm dilated, which I have no idea what that means in terms of when I'll go, but from what I read online, it'll probably be super soon. What the helllllll?! I'm not ready! LOL So, today I have 2 more clients and then I am headed home early to sit outside with my friend and our pups and a mocktail and pretend like I am not about to give birth any second. D-E-N-I-A-L! :haha: 

My to do list still includes: mani/pedi, wax, and hair cut. I guess I should hurry on these things!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

As of yesterday I was 80& effaced and 2 cm so he stripped/sweeped me and other than random contractions that I've been getting all week nothing happened. So today I've been having contractions on and off all day and around 1 p.m. I started losing my mucus plug...thick snotty and bloody...GROSS! Contractions are worse than severe period cramps so I might be going soon. My doctor had previously scheduled me for induction on the 26th if she doesn't come sooner...I surely don't want to wait till then!


----------



## griffinh

Wow you guys get your sweeps early. In the UK, they sweep you when you're 40 weeks, then induce if you still have nothing happen. xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My doctor was probably worried I was going to maim him if he didn't do something! I am in some real pain! I think I used the phrase "murder someone" if things didn't get moving...I think he thought he was my intended target lol I did "accidently" hit him when he did my sweep..it hurt so bad!


----------



## em1021

Lol hay, my doc said anytime after 38 weeks they can do them, she said they only work in a small % of ppl anyway & since this is all of our 2nd child they r more willing to induce labor. If Ur body isn't ready it won't really do anything anyway but I choose to get induced @ 39 weeks instead of 40 because 1 the risk of csection goes up & 2 theirs really no point in waiting the extra week for the same result lol


----------



## griffinh

fair enough :) i just remembering my friend who had a sweep last year they were reluctant, and then discovered there was no fluid in there so induced her asap lol x

eeeeeek i cant wait to see all the new babies on here! x


----------



## em1021

yeah, i got swept twice...did nothing but made my plug fall out a little lol eh, whatever, looks like if no one has a baby by wednesday ill be the first! lol eeeek!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I literally have chills and am tearing up at work ladies! I can't believe we're here. From the get go, we've stuck by eachother, symptom spotted, tested, and been through scares and loss. I am so glad we're all going to be mommies, that Hayley is feeling little Sophie move all around inside, and that we're ready to pop. :hugs::kiss: 

PS- what is a sweep?? I keep hearing about it, mostly form UK women. I had my cervix "manipulated" which sounds so freaking awful! LOL Is that the same thing or do they actual strip it with something during a sweep?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I literally have chills and am tearing up at work ladies! I can't believe we're here. From the get go, we've stuck by eachother, symptom spotted, tested, and been through scares and loss. I am so glad we're all going to be mommies, that Hayley is feeling little Sophie move all around inside, and that we're ready to pop. :hugs::kiss:
> 
> PS- what is a sweep?? I keep hearing about it, mostly form UK women. I had my cervix "manipulated" which sounds so freaking awful! LOL Is that the same thing or do they actual strip it with something during a sweep?

It's the same thing as a sweep/strip. Just helps things along for you...or doesn't cause other than the "bloody show" yesterday I haven't had a damn thing happen.:nope:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

So, my doctor just seemingly touched my cervix a little more aggressively then normal. I've only had stronger contractions, but nothing close together or anything. Hmm. 

Mer, I hope baby comes soon so you aren't in pain anymore! HUGS. You never know. Things could change in a minute.


----------



## griffinh

im so excited to see all your baby pics and birth stories - you can all spend time freaking me out, itll be fun for you :D x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> So, my doctor just seemingly touched my cervix a little more aggressively then normal. I've only had stronger contractions, but nothing close together or anything. Hmm.
> 
> Mer, I hope baby comes soon so you aren't in pain anymore! HUGS. You never know. Things could change in a minute.

I sure hope so...but of course since it could be any time my little TT is home from school today puking. Went to get him dressed this morning and there was puke everywhere. He has puked 3 times since. Poor guy. His bff (which is the daughter of my bff and they are in the same class) was up all night puking as well. Guess it is still going around the school. The only good thing about his bff being sick as well is that IF I were to go into labor today or tomorrow then he could still go to their house.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh my gosh Mer! I don't even know how you do it. :dohh: I don't know how I will manage the next time around with having a little one already. LOL Hope your little guy feels better soon. :hugs: 


Hayley, I will happily scare you with my birth story! LOL :winkwink:


----------



## em1021

its not so bad hope...i have 2 boys (9 months apart) (3 & 4) and i am a LITTLE worried about being exhausted after the baby is here but, one will be going into k4 and the other has daycare, so HOPEFULLY that will help lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah and all of my kids are in school so I do get a small break from them during the day (when not sick). Keith will have to take over dropoff/pickup for a while though after the baby comes. It's a good thing that he just works down the street and that the school is within walking distance as well.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I can't believe we're talking about #2, but it's good to hear it's not so bad even with them so close together! If Peter had it his way, we'd be TTC as soon as we could BD. LOL I'd ike a year or so to get used to parenting. :) 

I have a feeling, btw, that someone is having a baby this weekend! I'm going to be checking back!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Now my 9 year old is puking....Spring Break is officially started and he comes home and pukes...poor guy has a raging fever as well..it just goes on and on...:(


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I feel like me and Peter are back to TTC. LOL I'm drinking mass amounts of RRL tea, :sex: this AM and actual propped up my butt so the prostagladins could get to work :thumbup: and lots and lots of nipple stimulation. The nipple stim actual led to the DTD this morning and both of us being late for work. LOL It's like a different kind of BD! Oh! and last night we youtubed some accupressure points and did them too. 

Ladies...I am officially ready to deliver! I never thought I'd say that, and I have to be honest that I didn't believe people who told me I'd feel this way at the end, but low and behold I want to deliver NOW! :wacko: I feel sooooooo tired and achy and ready to crawl out of my skin. I hate that feeling. 

Interesting note though, girls, after the BD and nipple stim this AM, I have been having fairly regular contractions, just too far apart to truly count. Hmm.......:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> I feel like me and Peter are back to TTC. LOL I'm drinking mass amounts of RRL tea, :sex: this AM and actual propped up my butt so the prostagladins could get to work :thumbup: and lots and lots of nipple stimulation. The nipple stim actual led to the DTD this morning and both of us being late for work. LOL It's like a different kind of BD! Oh! and last night we youtubed some accupressure points and did them too.
> 
> Ladies...I am officially ready to deliver! I never thought I'd say that, and I have to be honest that I didn't believe people who told me I'd feel this way at the end, but low and behold I want to deliver NOW! :wacko: I feel sooooooo tired and achy and ready to crawl out of my skin. I hate that feeling.
> 
> Interesting note though, girls, after the BD and nipple stim this AM, I have been having fairly regular contractions, just too far apart to truly count. Hmm.......:winkwink:

I am doing all of that plus bouncing on my ball, taking EPO capsules, putting EPO capsules internally, walking and still nada...contractions are so irregular that it's pissing me off cause if they are gonna hurt then they just need to come on and do the job. I have a whole pineapple that I am gonna eat today...I am just so over this!:dohh:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

LOL I hear ya Mer! I youre in pain too. :( That stinks! I am having trouble timing contractions because they seem to last reeeeeeally long and I thought they were only supposed to be for a minute or so. They are more like 2 minutes. :shrug: I am getting frustrated. I feel so inadequate with this s&*^! I am going to go home early and mope. lol


----------



## griffinh

aw girls. iim excited reading about your countdown to labour! 

i am so behind - but heartburn has started. erGGGHGH. had an 18 week gender scan but i have my 20 week scan at hospital next week tuesday. yay!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

My husband must be up to something. He brought me cupcakes after his meeting this afternoon, and took a walk with me to "get things started". I was like, "What did you do?" :haha: 


Hayley, you might be a bit behind, but soon soon enough my girl! PS heartburn sucks!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> aw girls. iim excited reading about your countdown to labour!
> 
> i am so behind - but heartburn has started. erGGGHGH. had an 18 week gender scan but i have my 20 week scan at hospital next week tuesday. yay!

OOH! Heartburn! That's a nasty one...I regularly had heartburn before I got pregnant and was on prescription Prilosec and when I got pregnant my OB just upped my dosage. Thankfully it has worked wonders and I have not had to deal with it. It would be worth asking your doctor about a prescription or what you can get over the counter. Also way back when I was pregnant with Bennen I ate those "Hot Tamale" candies and that used to soothe it a bit even though it sounds odd.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HoldOn2Hope said:


> My husband must be up to something. He brought me cupcakes after his meeting this afternoon, and took a walk with me to "get things started". I was like, "What did you do?" :haha:
> 
> 
> Hayley, you might be a bit behind, but soon soon enough my girl! PS heartburn sucks!

That was so sweet about the cupcakes and I think he might just be getting as anxious as you are to meet your little boy!:hugs:


----------



## em1021

iv tried every wives tale in the book...nothing works..its all crap haha..nipple stimulation did cause contractions but didnt start labor...cleaning & bending seem to cause the most contractions for me...does anyone else feel an intense pain in ur vagina like their arm or something is hanging out?! i swear shes going to plop out on the floor one day! and i guess my hips spread cuz ill be walking and all the sudden they will pop out of socket and its so painful! ugh! i only have about 36 more hours til im in the hospial giving birth though THANK U JESUS!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> iv tried every wives tale in the book...nothing works..its all crap haha..nipple stimulation did cause contractions but didnt start labor...cleaning & bending seem to cause the most contractions for me...does anyone else feel an intense pain in ur vagina like their arm or something is hanging out?! i swear shes going to plop out on the floor one day! and i guess my hips spread cuz ill be walking and all the sudden they will pop out of socket and its so painful! ugh! i only have about 36 more hours til im in the hospial giving birth though THANK U JESUS!!!

YES! All of that! I have an appointment tomorrow and I hope that something has changed for me. If not then we will be going in on Monday for induction.


----------



## griffinh

hey girls. check out my total NON bump lol

17+3



and today 19+4



and the dinky baby that's hiding in there!!!


----------



## griffinh

Congrats Mer & Em :) :) xx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I am in tears! I'm gathering Mer and Em have had thier babies?!?! Ahhhhhhhhhhh! I can't believe this. Can't wait to read the birth stories. Love you girls. :flower::hugs::kiss: Congrats!


----------



## em1021

thanks hope, yes, i had her, she was 8lbs 1oz, 21 1/2" long and shes got long black hair haha love her, she slept through the night since iv had her so far...i have to wake her to feed lol shes great!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy Ems! I am so excited for you guys! Was it a smooth delivery? I can't wait to hear all about it even if it scares the pants off of me. So happy for you, I'm bursting! :flower:


----------



## em1021

ya, 6hrs of labor and about 6 pushes =] i feel great, no pain like i had w my son, i didnt rip with her so maybe thats why


----------



## griffinh

i love seeing all the new photos em - she's beautiful :)


girls - did you have a lot of yucky discharge throughout? one of the things i hate about dtd at the moment is the leftovers lol. i can never tell if its me or him!!! x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> hey girls. check out my total NON bump lol
> 
> 17+3
> 
> View attachment 357431
> 
> 
> and today 19+4
> 
> View attachment 357433
> 
> 
> and the dinky baby that's hiding in there!!!
> 
> View attachment 357435

Beautiful bump! Such a sweet photo! :hugs:


----------



## em1021

Mer i thought u had urs the same day as me! I see urs says the 22nd so i guess we are a day apart


----------



## USAFKnineWife

em1021 said:


> Mer i thought u had urs the same day as me! I see urs says the 22nd so i guess we are a day apart

Yeah I had her at 12:52 that night.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Ohhhhhhh myyyyyyy lord deeds Mer!!! That is the cutesy little thing I have ever seen in your profile pic!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh. Babies are all coming! :happydance:

Hayley, I had different stages of discharge. It was mainly very watery, to the point where I thought I was leaking. Lol. Its no fun at all but if it help, it's our bodies brilliant way of cleaning out our vaginas to keep bacteria from our babies! :thumbup: 

Right now I have creamy discharge??? This is new. What the heck. :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We are not gonna talk about my current discharge -yuck! haha


----------



## griffinh

lol mer!!! have you posted a full birth story anywhere??x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

griffinh said:


> lol mer!!! have you posted a full birth story anywhere??x

Nope...I am not sure if I will or not...unless it is here. For some reason my telling of it online or IRL seems to miff a few people...:wacko: Or I feel like I have to explain to everyone that I did not stop mid labor and apply my makeup...But I would like to sit down for a minute and post it here with a few pictures. I just might need both hands. :winkwink:


----------



## griffinh

Lol awesome cos i can't wait to read them

good luck today amber!!!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Mer, OWN your birth story girl! LOL It's your experience and your's alone, so if people get miff, tell them to miff off! :winkwink: 

AMBER!!! Good luck today. Thinking of you and sending you love. :baby:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

PS...I'm still pregnant. :wacko: LOL


----------



## griffinh

lol hope you soon!
baby girl keeps punching or kicking my cervix lol feels like shes tryna push her feet out of me lol!

i think shes doing roly polys cos i felt kicks at belly button then her roll and now really low!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I certainly hope so! Last one standing for the spring babies. :wacko: LOL 

Hayley, I felt cervix kicks and punches too! It was seriously like he was punching his way out! It would stop me in my tracks too. Peter would say, "What? kicked in the vajay again?" lol


----------



## griffinh

Lol i knoooo! x


----------



## griffinh

We were worried we would get told she wasn't a girl but she's definitely a little twinkler!

Punched, kicked and played peek a boo during the scan. Kept covering and uncovering her face and opening her mouth. 

Baby measured all perfect. No abnormalities detected. Placenta laying low so extra scans at 32 & 36 weeks - not quite previa but has the potential to be so.

I'm now living appointment to appointment... 24 week midwife, 28 week GD test, 32 week growth scan, 36 week second growth scan .... then baby!!!! XOMG


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Hayley! 

So exciting. That's how I was, living appointment to appointment. I was so worried in the beginning that that is what got me through. Then it just got super exciting! I'm so thrilled for you. :flower: 


In other news, my doctor did a sweep. :thumbup: So, we will see what happens. He actually asked me if I wanted to come in for an induction on Friday. I said that I didn't (I'm too scared it will be too painful and I'll need to get an epi) :wacko: But he said he'd still put me in the book and I could decide on Friday morning. Holy crap! What a decision! Peter said, well that would really work for me since it's a weekend and all. LOL jerk.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So Penny had her first appointment today and she weighed in at 6 pounds 10 ounces. Just one ounce down from her birth weight! Everything else looked good and we go back on the 5th for her 2 week appointment. I do believe that we will be getting some shots then. Keith and I were a bit terrified thinking that we were gonna have to do that today. It's been awhile since we have done the newborn thing. We would have been screwed though cause Keith is the one that takes the kids for their shots and such...but there is NO WAY that he would be able to handle holding his princess while they gave her shots. I guess I would have to man up and do it even though it would kill me. :(
Penny is doing so well...nursing on demand like a champ. She sleeps alot but when she isn't sleeping she is nursing. The only issue that we have ran into was that she wasn't pooping like she should and wasn't peeing alot either. So yesterday we did the whole thermometer/vaseline thing and she pooped enough for 5 diapers (no joke) and has been peeing good ever since. Only pooped once since then but they said after a week is when you should worry. She is extremely gassy and I think it has to do with her being backed up cause it isn't so bad now. Well that is it for now...sorry it's so drawn out...just thought that I would update.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Oh Mer! I'm so excited for the update. :happydance: She is a little champ! I'm so glad to hear breastfeeding is going so well. I don't knwo why I get nervous that it won't go well or I'll run into problems or something, so it's nice to hear things are going smoothly for you! :thumbup: 

I'll have to find more about this vasoline/thermometer thing if our baby boy gets backed up! lol Hope she's feeling better. Hope too that YOU are feeling good! Big hugs to you and Penny! :hugs:


----------



## em1021

hope! do the induction! its so much better! its alot faster and u know whats coming & what to expect! i had 2 and i love love love them! i actually slept for 3hrs during labor giving birth to my daughter, its alot more relaxing. i had 6hrs of labor and about 6 pushes! =] dont be scared or worried!! and as far as the epidural, it doesnt hurt at all, and it never had any bad effects on my babies if your worried about that =]


----------



## griffinh

hope any advance?!xxx


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Nothing! I don't think I've had this much sex since TTC! I've been seeing an acupuncturist too who is a neighborhood friend. We'll see. I was crying for the past few days, and Peter finally sat down with me last night and said that I need to let go and just realize whatever needs to happen is not in my control and we'll make the right decisions as they come up. One step at a time! Just like TTC. We've come this far, there is no need to get worked up now. 

I will probably decide on the induction next week if he hasn't arrived. We have ultrasounds and tests scheduled to assure we can wait it out. I'll keep you all posted! :flower:


----------



## griffinh

oooo yay ok - yeah dont cry hun, its now just a waiting game, youve made it so nice for him in there that he just doesnt wanna leave :D xxx

oh i think i must have missed this, but does your little man have a name yet?!x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hope everyone is doing well! Any updated pics to share? Hayley? Any new bump pics?
Here is my girl...out to lunch the other day..I cannot believe that she is over a week old!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2012-03-30124131.jpg


----------



## keewee77

:)


----------



## griffinh

She is so pretty!! no new bump pics cos i have no bump lol

she haabt kicked much last two days. think she's ether tired from all the kicking on Friday or growing lol


----------



## griffinh

Hey girls 

here's sophie, covering her face during scan... it wasnt covered the whole time lol she was playing peekaboo!


and maybe a bump progression??? 

20+3


21+3


I cant tell if there's much of a difference lmao x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Such a sweet girl!:cloud9: And I can definately see a change in your bump. :happydance:


----------



## griffinh

yay thanks

loads of stretching but sophie is bein lazy!!!

hope!! anything?!?! x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hope???? Where are ya hun?


----------



## maythisbelove

she was last on Apr 8th but haven't posted anything yet...hmm..hope you're okay!


----------



## griffinh

HOPEEEEEE where are YOU!!!!!

we're all waiting for update hun! Worried somethings up??


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Girrrrls!!! I had my baby boy! I'm so so so sorry for the delay in getting on here long enough to write anything. I tried the other day and then life got in the way. 

I was just about to be induced after my non-stress test, and I went into labor. I was in labor an exceptionally long time. We stayed home for over 24 hours. I labored in the big tub with Peter for hours, and when it was unbearable and the contractions were 4 minutes apart for over an hour we headed to the hospital. I couldn't believe how much pain I was in! I found out that I had a cervix that would not progress and longer than normal contractions. Hooked up to the monitors, the baby started having decels. They were talking about a possible C-section, when things seemed to pick up. I was literally screaming in pain, but they told me it was time to push. I pushed for about 40 minutes and my little boy was born. Little Braiden Thomas was born after hours of horrendous labor and so many scares. He had some minor stuff that happened in the first few hours after birth, and he spent an extra day in the hospital, but everything is fine now. We have a home nurse that has been coming to make sure his weight is good, his breathing is on track, etc. and all has been pretty good. A few extra doctors appointments, but all in all Braidy is doing great. 

Peter and I are on :cloud9: We can't believe what a beautiful little thing came out of my body. Peter got to actually deliver him and placed him on my chest! While we had some scares, I can't believe how amazing it is to have a baby! I looked at Peter in the delivery room after Braiden was born and said I want another baby! LOL 

Hope you girls and your babies are doing well too!!! Hayley, hope we haven't scared you yet! :haha:


----------



## griffinh

Aw very sweet. pics!?!!!xx


----------



## griffinh

What was his weight and length x


----------



## griffinh

Ooo and which day lol


----------



## maythisbelove

Yes PICS!!! What day was he born? Was he a chunky monkey like Harper?


----------



## griffinh

Lol sorry for my post overload.

Yes so to summarise - how much did he weight? what was his length? pictures pleeeeeasssseeee?

Also, you had a 24 hour labour at HOME??? How close do you live to the hospital to have made it when the contractions got faster? what were the issues little man had after birth?? I didnt think they woul dhave let peter deliver him onto your chest if decels etc? or am i wrong?

sorry about all the qs lol i want as much info as poss for my one in august ha!


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Lol! Sorry for the lack of details. I have mommy brain already! :wacko: lol 

He was 6 11 and 21in and was born on his due date! The 2nd! How funny is that? They were telling me that I needed to be induced and I was so upset, but I kept at all my natural induction things. The appointments with the accupuncturist and massage therapist must have done it! We aren't terribly far from the hospital, maybe fifteen minutes. I was just so adamant about not going in early and then getting pressured to get pitocin. I told Peter he might have to deliver in the car. Hahaha He wasn't amused at the time! He did have decels and it was so scary, but they turned me on my side and had me try a few different positions and it helped. They said he might have been laying on his cord. :wacko: after he was born we did skin to skin and breastfed. When they brought him to the nursery to do the general things they do there, his temps dipped and his breathing was wonky. It kept happening. I did a lot of kangaroo care and he was still able to stay with me most of the time but they checked his vitals and things often. 

Overall he's doing well, but I'm a wreck after feeling so frightened that the home nurse has helped. He's gaining weight and is such a sweet little boy. I am so in love. As soon as Peter puts the pictures on the computer I will try to get one up. He's a cutie pie! :flower: 

I have to find a nap time when I can go through and catch up on the thread. I'm glad everyone is doing well. Love you girls!


----------



## maythisbelove

Where the pics?!!! I don't think I've ever seen one of YOU either come to think of it!


----------



## maythisbelove

Okay then. I won't be posting here anymore. You ladies have my FB and we chat on there more nowadays since it is easier. That and we know each other a lot better and trust each other a bit more and more as time goes on. See ya thread!


----------



## em1021

Agreed :) BTW amber I noticed our boys r 4 months apart & our girls are 5 days apart...both pretty close :)


----------



## griffinh

Agreed ladies :) Facebook it is :) x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:winkwink: I am enjoying all the updates there!:hugs:


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Life is so great ladies. I cannot believe we've come this far. We are in love with little Braidy and feel so incredibly blessed. I am super super hormonal and crying at the littlest things, but just feel like such a lucky gal. :flower: 

Hope everyone's babies :baby: are doing well and moms too. Love you girls. :hugs: 

PS-- Pete promised to try to get some pics up this weekend. Can;t wait for you to see my guy! :happydance:

PSS-- Any of you breastfeeding and doing it NONSTOP?!?! Oh my lord! I feel like all I do is feed him! LOL I can barely pick up a sandwich or check my email.


----------



## maythisbelove

Hope if you didn't notice we're on facebook now. It's easier there. And we all Breastfed and still managed to post/add photos. It's been eating at me that you have yet to post a photo of yourself yet alone your little man. I don't know what to think to be honest. We all divulged into our personal lives and shared things with you. Wish you would do the same!


----------



## griffinh

Mm.. gonna have to agree with Amber.. we have posted photo after photo of ourselves and our tests/scans etc. We haven't seen any scans from you (you posted tests to Meredith last july, could have emailed things to us to post for you if necessary) or photos of your face, or of your little boy

Its kind of hard to trust who you're talking to online, which is why we're all on facebook and sharing things there now.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

Wow girls. I don't know what to say. I didn't know there was a lack of trust. I did post a photo of me on my wedding day a while back because I figured out how to put one up in my profile. You guys commented that I didn't look like what you had imagined, and I said that I'm usually not that made up and all. I had explained previously that my husband and I don't do facebook and that he doesn't like me to post pics of us online (he is paranoid more so than I am because of the nature of his job I guess). Plus we're not all that good with the picture and computer thing. I guess I just hadn't realized there was all these feelings. I do share my life with you guys. I shared about Peter and my loss, and the struggles and fears getting pregnant. I feel like we'd been through so much together. :( 

I guess I'm just kind of at a loss for words right now.

And not that it matters now but I put a picture of my little easter bunny in my profile... :/


----------

